# Gentoo Acer 803LCi support thread (discussion section)

## feffi

Gentoo Acer 803LCi support thread (discussion section)

This Manual is available at the Gentoo Wiki

If you wish to participate in the discussion around this thread just go ahead and use this thread or the Gentoo Wiki directly

Table of contents

 Updates

 About this Howto

 Important things to know about the ACER Travelmate 803 LCi

Specifications of the ACER Travelmate 803 LCi

General Handling

Battery Uptime

Falling down & Scratches

Output of 'lspci'

 Compiler Flags

Design of the Pentium-M

CFLAGS

USE-Variables

 Important Must-Have-Software

 GEP (Gentoo Emerge.log Parser)

Compile times for different applications

 ACPI

General ACPI

ACPI Event Handling

Enhanced Speedstepping

Software suspending w/wo XFree

Hardware Sensors

 Harddrive & 'hdparm' Optimization

 Networking LAN

Broadcom 4400

 Networking Tools

tcpdump

mtr

iptraf

tethereal

nessus

Backup and distribution solutions

SSH-Agent and Public-Key-Challange

 Networking WLAN

ipw2100

ndiswrapper

Exchanging the Intel Mini-PCI with a Dell Truemobile 1150

 Wireless Tools

Kismet

Airsnort

Wellenreiter

IPSEC & VPN

 Internal modem

 IRDA support

 PCMCIA

 Special Laptop-Keys aka FN-Keys

Windows Keys

System Help

ACPI Standy/Sleep

Video Out

External Display

Touchpad Activator

Mute Sound

Display Bightness

Volume FN-Keys

Volume Keys and XFree OSD

Other FN-Keys

Hints

 Acer Launchkeys & AcerHK

Installing

Testing & Mapping

Scripts

 Graphics

ATI Radeon 9000 Mobility & XFree

Alternate ATI Radeon 9000 Mobility Installation & MTRR fix

Console Framebuffer

TV-Out

Beamer & external devices

 Sound

Sound recording

 Universal Serial Bus (USB)

General Hotplug

General USB

USB-Mouse

USB-Mouse and XFree support

USB Tools

RootPlug

USB-Memory-Stick

User Authentification via pam_usb

 Synaptics Touchpad

 Firewire IEEE 1394

 Styleguide

Exchanging XFree Cursors

Bootsplash

Qingy

LILO Graphical Menu

 Link Graveyard

 Missing Items & later additions

About this Howto

Reference:

Gentoo Installation Documents

Gentoo Forum

This Howto is intended to provide a usefull overview and installation & configuration guide for Gentoo-Linux on a ACER Travelmate 80x/2xx/. This Howto doesn't cover the ultimate truth, it's merely a compilation of work-reports, own testing, redoing of other howtos always with focus on an optimal stability and relyability on an ACER Travelmate 803 LCi.

This howto doesn't cover the basic installation process of the Gentoo Linux distribution as this is exaustively covered by the Gentoo Installation Documents.

The Howto is structured upon the inside-out-concept. All sections are optimized for work progress optimization (e.g hdparm before software-installation). So if you do this tutorial from beginning to end, the result should be a optimized stable and working Gentoo-Linux on your ACER-Travelmate 803 LCi. Also this howto is based on kernel 2.6.

In special I would like to thank all those geeks in the Gentoo Forums for their help, suggestions, hints, tips, tricks and corrections for this tutorial as it would not be in this form without their help. Thank you !

Due to limitations of this board I had to move the really important parts to the Gentoo Wiki

This thread will mainly be used to discuss the contensts of the new manual, so go ahead and post here. I'll only update the table of contents here.

----------

## smiler.se

 *_kev_ wrote:*   

> Pentium-M Steedstep
> 
> The Pentium-M processor is wether a P3 nor a P4 but I've successfully tested the following GCC settings:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

You should use pentium3 as adding sse2 later will make it go bork on you if you use pentium4.

 *_kev_ wrote:*   

> ACPI
> 
>       ACPI is working with all new ac-kernels. After installing the latest ac-kernel out of the Portage and enabling the ACPI-features you'll get
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I would also recommend sys-apps/speedfreq if you use 2.6 with the new /sys interface.

It has a bug in a script but Ive posted a fix on bugs.gentoo.org so it will get in any day.

----------

## smiler.se

Video and LCD

I have only got accelerated video with DRI working (on 2.6 kernel). 

This works fine in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 for video and monitor.

```

Section "Monitor"

  Option       "CalcAlgorithm" "CheckDesktopGeometry"

  DisplaySize  320 240

  HorizSync    27-90

  Identifier   "Monitor[0]"

  ModelName    "1400X1050@60HZ"

  Option       "DPMS" "true"

  VendorName   "--> LCD"

  VertRefresh  40-60

  UseModes     "Modes[0]"

EndSection

Section "Modes"

  Identifier   "Modes[0]"

  Modeline      "1400x1050" 114.41 1400 1416 1704 1944 1050 1050 1060 1097

  Modeline      "1024x768" 61.19 1024 1040 1216 1400 768 768 775 802

  Modeline      "640x480" 23.96 640 656 720 864 480 480 484 501

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  DefaultDepth 24

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      16

    Modes      "1400x1050" "1024x768" 

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      24

    Modes      "1400x1050" "1024x768" 

  EndSubSection

  Device       "Device[0]"

  Identifier   "Screen[0]"

  Monitor      "Monitor[0]"

EndSection

Section "Device"

  BoardName    "RV250 Lf"

  BusID        "1:0:0"

  Driver       "radeon"

  Identifier   "Device[0]"

  VendorName   "ATI"

  Option       "AGPMode" "4"

  Option       "EnablePageFlip" "on"

  Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection
```

Note that DPMS is broken for the radeon driver in 4.3.0. Try 4.3.99.x if you want this feature (its usually a good idea since the backlight lifetime is limited).

Bluetooth & Firewire

Both these features loads fine in both 2.4 and 2.6 kernel but I dont have any hardware to test with but kernel reports working devices

----------

## smiler.se

Have anyone had trouble with the broadcom? After I unplug cable and down the interface I cant get a new IP without rebooting.

----------

## feffi

Broadcom Driver works fine, you'll need to restart/start "dhcpcd". this will get you a new IP.

bye

      _kev_

----------

## ScubaStreb

This is a great resource for all of the Gentoo Travelmate 800 users out there.  

 *Quote:*   

> Section "InputDevice" 
> 
>         Identifier      "Mouse1" 
> 
>         Driver          "synaptics" 
> ...

 

I was wondering how to get my touchpad scroll buttons working.  Thanks so much!

----------

## ScubaStreb

I replaced my Intel Mini-PCI with a Dell Truemobile 1150 that I bought off of Dell's small business site for $49.00.  

After literally working for hours trying to get the thing working under the 2.4 kernel, I finally gave up and decided to try the 2.6 sources.  I compiled the following things into the kernel:

Bus Options --> 	[*] PCMCIA Cardbus Support

				          --> [*]Cardbus yenta-compatible bridge support

				          --> [*]I82365 bridge support

Networking Support --> Wireless Lan (Non-Ham Radio) -->	[*] Wireless LAN (Non...)

												        -->  [*] Hermes Chipset 802.11b...

												          --> [*] Hermes PCMCIA Card Support

It worked right away!  I had already emerged pcmcia-cs and setup my /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts file while working in the 2.4 kernel.

I do get an error during boot where PCMCIA complains that it cannot load ds.  I can live with that for now but will work on it at a later date.  The Truemobile 1150 does work with the 800 series laptops!!!

----------

## smiler.se

 *_kev_ wrote:*   

> Broadcom Driver works fine, you'll need to restart/start "dhcpcd". this will get you a new IP.

 

Nop I just start getting carrier errors as shown in ifconfig. Even setting a static IP after this seems nonworking. I guess this is a thing for the kernel developers.

----------

## smiler.se

 *ScubaStreb wrote:*   

> I replaced my Intel Mini-PCI with a Dell Truemobile 1150 that I bought off of Dell's small business site for $49.00.

 

Really cool? Ive checked inside my laptop an the antenna wires seems solderd onto the mini-pci board. Or are they removable after all? Can you provide some photos of this? I'll try and get some photos of my setup.

----------

## ScubaStreb

They do look like they are soldered, however they are not.  They push down onto their ports so all you have to do is pull straight up and they will come off.  The Truemobile has two antenna wire inputs and the connectors fit onto them perfectly.  I'll try to take some photos today and post them.

Cheers!

----------

## ScubaStreb

 *Quote:*   

>  Ive checked inside my laptop an the antenna wires seems solderd onto the mini-pci board. Or are they removable after all? Can you provide some photos of this?

 

As requested, here ares some photos of the Truemobile 1150 in my Travelmate 800Xci.

This photo shows the installed card:

http://home.earthlink.net/~rob.strebler/images/Truemobile1150.jpg

This photo shows a closeup of the antenna connectors:

http://home.earthlink.net/~rob.strebler/images/1150Connector.jpg

To disconnect the wires, just pull straight up.  To reconnect them, push straight down.  I hope this helps. 

Cheers!

----------

## smiler.se

This looks really good! Thanks! I will try and get a hand of one of those NICs  :Smile: 

----------

## treehugger

 *Quote:*   

> I've also written a small script you could include in your /etc/init.d/ so you can add it to your init process with ...
> 
> 

 

Just a little note about starting hdparm at boot.  There is already a script called hdparm in /etc/init.d/.  You just have to 

```
rc-update add hdparm boot
```

 and modify /etc/conf.d/hdparm with you preferences.

----------

## feffi

You're right, updated that section.

_kev_::exit(0)

----------

## ScubaStreb

K3b .9 works out of the box with ATAPI burning and the QSI CDRW/DVD drive that came with my Travelmate 800. If you go this route, you won't have to add any SCSI emulation to the kernel or make any changes to your GRUB/LILO configurations. A simple

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge k3b
```

is all that is needed.  It detects the drive as an ATAPI writer.  

Until .9 makes it to stable, you'll have to use the "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" method" as I had no success working with .8.1 .

K3b is a KDE program, but it is reported to work well under Gnome.  

The only caveat is that it complains that dao is not supported with the version of cdrdao that is on my system.  However, I just checked the box to have K3b not show the message anymore and haven't experienced any negative effects.  I've burned 4 full data cds with complete success.

K3b is also my favorite burning program in Linux.  Good luck!

----------

## ScubaStreb

 *smiler.se wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Note that DPMS is broken for the radeon driver in 4.3.0. Try 4.3.99.x if you want this feature (its usually a good idea since the backlight lifetime is limited).
> 
> 

 

smiler.se, were you able to get KDE working with 4.3.99.x?  I have tried 4.3.99.9 and 4.3.99.11 and get a Signal 11 everytime while booting into KDE.  However, KDE boots fine with 4.3.0.

----------

## smiler.se

 *ScubaStreb wrote:*   

>  *smiler.se wrote:*   
> 
> Note that DPMS is broken for the radeon driver in 4.3.0. Try 4.3.99.x if you want this feature (its usually a good idea since the backlight lifetime is limited).
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ive never tried KDE on it so I cant say, sorry.

PS. For a great DE, try xfce4   :Wink: 

----------

## mrblade

Why wont my Kernel 2.6.0beta4 boot.

I just get a blank screen. Check out my config on http://www.mrblade.dk/files/DOTconfig

and plz tell me whats wrong.

and the computer is ofcourse a TM803LCi.

And btw, has anybody got tvout working for real, or is it just a crewl rumour.

----------

## ScubaStreb

 *Quote:*   

> Why wont my Kernel 2.6.0beta4 boot.
> 
> I just get a blank screen.

 

When do you get the blank screen, during boot, or when it tries to go into X?  Can you use a virtual console?

----------

## mrblade

Now i have narrowed my problem.

First of all when i boot with the VESA framebuffer. i cant use the vga=834 that i normally do (Blank screen). But it boot up fine without.

Also:

When i try to start gdm it is another blank screen, dont know if it will help to emerge xfree-drm again. But i guess thats a ATI driver problem.

----------

## ScubaStreb

I haven't been able to get the framebuffer working either.  However, for the video, I use the built in kernel drivers and drm for acceleration.  They work just fine in the new kernel.

My kernel settings are:

Character Devices-> [*] /dev/agpgart

-> <*> Intel 440lx/bx/gx...

-> [*] Direct Rendering Manger

-> <*> ATI Radeon

This gives me about 2500fps in GLXgears at 16

----------

## kwaakie

Don't forget to activate the PageFlipping, it increases OpenGL performance dramaticly.

These options are defaulted off.

```

Option "AGPMode" "4"

Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"

```

I get like 1984 FPS in glxgears now, can anyone post his/her results so I know if I'm properly configured ? thanks...

If you use speedfreq for CPU adjust don't forget to set it to dynamic at boot, else you'll still be running at max speed.

Also, those blue cursors are SO kewl   :Laughing: 

Enjoy ur 803LCi's !

----------

## svmaris

When installing Gentoo on my Travelmate 803LCi , I had to enter 'gentoo nousb nodetect' at the boot prompt of the install CD for the following reasons:

1)  The network card (Broadcom 4401, module bcm4400 in kernel 2.4 but renamed to b44 in the development/upcoming 2.6 kernel) wasn't detected correctly so networking didn't work. The 'nodetect'-option disables that. You can load the module with

# modprobe bcm4400

and it works.

2) The internal chipcard reader is detected as a usb storage device, but apparently kernel 2.4.21 on the install CD isn't too happy about it. It randomly crashes (kernel oops) and locks up the install process. Getting rid of USB did the trick for me. I haven't had any troubles with the chipcard reader after the install, using kernel 2.6-testX.

Greetings,

svmaris

----------

## warer

What KERNEL cpu to use? Pentium 3 or pentium 4.

Do we loose any features with using pentium 3?

We need a more complete kernel config for bouth 2.4.xx and 2.6.

----------

## feffi

It's already on it's way. Only need to determine a few things...

----------

## warer

just a paste from a mail i got from Intel:

  Thank you for contacting Intel(R) Technical Support.

We are glad to here that you are satisfied with your Intel(R) Centrino(TM) Mobile Technology laptop.

Please note that Linux will run on any IA based PC.  Intel(R) Centrino(TM) Mobile Technology-based systems include integrated 802.11b 

wireless LAN capability, requiring particular drivers, which currently do not run on Linux. 

Intel(R) Centrino(TM) Mobile Technology driver development being scoped.

Expect needed drivers first half 2004, if not sooner. 

Sincerely,

Carlos B.

Intel(R) Technical Support

----------

## Gruffi

hi, you can see my progress @ https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=78161&highlight=lmib

Please add to your manual the fact that you have to compile "input core support" (preferably everything static except joystick) for the usb mouse to work... this took me days to figure out!!   :Rolling Eyes: 

The compilation of the kernel crashes if you compile HID static without input core support.

I'm quite new to linux    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gruffi

dri works for me with the 2.4.22 ac1 sources.

compile in support for agpgart DO NOT compile in support for DRI

reboot

emerge ati-drivers

reboot

and it should work

----------

## Gruffi

 *ScubaStreb wrote:*   

> The only caveat is that it complains that dao is not supported with the version of cdrdao that is on my system.  However, I just checked the box to have K3b not show the message anymore and haven't experienced any negative effects.  I've burned 4 full data cds with complete success.
> 
> K3b is also my favorite burning program in Linux.  Good luck!

 

k3b refused to burn audio cd's here without dao.

You have to tell k3b to use the "generic-mmc" driver in the device settings for cdrao.  Burned 2 audio cd's without a problem after that.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Fladnag

I've run gentoo on my 800LCib for a few months now, and got most of the hardware to work (at least, the bits I use).

I didn't have much luck with the TV out using the portage ati-drivers package. Using the 3.2.4 beta ebuild from here (and originally here), TV out, dual head, etc. all work really well including DRI and GL acceleration. Yes folks, TV out works!  :Very Happy:  It also seems to have fixed some graphical glitches I used to have when playing Neverwinter Nights. I've set up my XFree86 config to have multiple screen layouts so I can choose the one I want depending upon which kind of output I would like.

@warer - I've been using the pentium4 cpu type in the kernel (2.4.xx ac-sources) since I first installed, without any problem.

Has anyone had any luck with the quicklaunch buttons? All I can get to work are the keyboard fn keys - I use acme in Gnome to pick up the volume control.

----------

## smiler.se

Can you post me your XF86Config-4 and kernel-config? I really would like TV-out  :Smile: 

----------

## smiler.se

 *warer wrote:*   

> just a paste from a mail i got from Intel:
> 
>   Thank you for contacting Intel(R) Technical Support.
> 
> We are glad to here that you are satisfied with your Intel(R) Centrino(TM) Mobile Technology laptop.
> ...

 

Can you ask him if the driver will be designed with a loadable binary firmware like the ISL8xxx-driver or if it will be a big module without source? The first alternative would allow us to fix the code ourself when needed for kernel upgrades and stuff like that.

----------

## Fladnag

I'm running kernel 2.4.21-ac4.  It's probably not the most efficient configuration, but it works for me.   :Smile:  [EDIT: Now on 2.6.0, same setup]

Kernel config:

```
CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD_8151 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_OLD is not set

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810_XFREE_41 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

```

Next emerge the ati-drivers package - I'm using 3.2.8. I've heard mixed reports about 3.7.0. Make sure you can safely modprobe the fglrx module. X will load the module automatically so it doesn't need to be part of your modules.autoload if you don't want it to be.

Part of the ati-drivers package is a program called fglrxconfig. Run it to create an /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file (back up any existing file first!). My file is a compilation of various configs taken from running through the program for each setup I want. Comments on streamlining appreciated  :Wink: 

```
# File: XF86Config-4

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

---8<---- SNIP! ---8<----

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "TFT"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 91.1

    VertRefresh 60

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Iiyama"

    HorizSync   27-92

    VertRefresh 50-160

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "SVideo"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 68.7

    VertRefresh 60 - 70

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# === ATI device section ===

# Standard setup: LCD + CRT. No TV

# DesktopSetup allows for 'Widescreen' and Dual Head depending

# upon use of screens at bottom of file

#

# Only difference between this and the ATI SingleHead device

# is the DesktopSetup value.

#===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI DualHead"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000200"

    # Layout for the TFT / Iiyama

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "LVDS, CRT" 

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "27-92" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "50-160" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-I"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x06419064"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x06419064"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === QBS Support ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

# === FSAA ===

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4c66

    Screen 0

EndSection

# ===

# Setup for LCD + TV

# Only separate displays available i.e. no 'widescreen'

# Allows for less of a headache doing fullscreen TV

#===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI TVOut"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "LVDS, STV"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "31.5 - 68.7"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "60 - 70"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

    Option "NoTV"                       "no"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-I"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "5"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

    Option "UseFastTLS"         "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen 0

EndSection

#===

# Although second display has been set up, used for single head

#===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI SingleHead"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "LVDS, CRT"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "27-92"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "50-160"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-I"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen 0

EndSection

#===

# Finally, the device representing the external display: TV or CRT

#===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI External"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen 1

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI DualHead"

    Monitor     "TFT"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1400x1050"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen1"

    Device      "ATI External"

    Monitor     "Iiyama"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x960"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen2"

    Device      "ATI TVOut"

    Monitor     "TFT"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1400x1050"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen3"

    Device      "ATI External"

    Monitor     "SVideo"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen4"

    Device      "ATI SingleHead"

    Monitor     "TFT"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1400x1050"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Used for just LCD.

# Separate device needed - see layout 'DualWide'

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "SingleHead"

    Screen "Screen 4"

    InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Note only one screen used - display stretched

# over LCD + DSUB

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "DualWide"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Same device as above - extra screen toggles

# second independant display

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "DualHead"

    Screen "Screen0"

    Screen "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# TV Out - specifically name the TV device's screen

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "SVideo"

    Screen "Screen2"

    Screen "Screen3" RightOf "Screen2"

    InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

The different setups are loaded when calling startx, so this won't work with xdm that I know of. I use:

```
$ startx -- -layout DualHead
```

to load DualHead for example.

The only niggle I have with the TV output is that there is a lot of tearing, especially with high motion. If you like your action movies, prepare to get annoyed.  :Sad:  I've tried fiddling with vsync and refresh rates with no luck. Ideas welcome!

Update 09 Jan 2004: 

- Removed unneeded XF86Config lines

- Now using kernel 2.6.0-test11, same setup

----------

## smiler.se

My TV-out is a mess - its something like greyscale and it kinda flickers like mad.

Problem probably resides in the fact that I convert s-vhs to scart.

Setting the TVOutFormat to composite fixes this in the nvidia drivers its said but I cant find any similar option for this driver.

Anyone has any info on what refreshrates and stuff that should be used on TV?

----------

## Fladnag

Have you set the TV format correctly? NTSC comes out in greyscale on PAL systems. 60Hz is the safest refresh rate to start with - all PAL TVs support this. I'm using PAL-I here in England.

The output format defaults to NTSC in the bios, or at least it did on mine. When booting, hit F2 at the very beginning. Go into the settings and change the output format to PAL. Save and exit the settings, and hopefully the TV should work.

----------

## zeroK

Sorry for this stupid question but I'm new to Gentoo:

Which install discs should I take for that notebook if I do _not_ have any internet connection during the install procedure?

Would these for the pentium3 be ok?

http://gentoo.inode.at/releases/x86/1.4/livecd/pentium3/

----------

## ScubaStreb

Pentium iii would be the disks to use.  Pentium 4 also works, but the Pentium M is closer to a iii than a 4.

----------

## /dev/null

Hi everyone!

Has anybody been able to create a 2.6.0 kernel with the following things working?

- ACPI

- SpeedStep

- Framebuffer Console

- Software Suspend

- IrDA

If so, could you please post your .config? Maybe this configuration could also be added to the original post, since the basic configuration will be nearly the same for all users with this notebook.

It would really be great to have a complete guide to install Gentoo on this wonderful notebook.

----------

## feffi

done, see chapter 18.

----------

## /dev/null

Cool, thanks a lot!

----------

## corey_s

I found this link from osnews.com 

( http://www.osnews.com/comment.php?news_id=4604 ) - may be

useful/interesting/applicable to all you people reading this topic.

http://kerneltrap.org/node/view/875

Beers!

----------

## zeroK

@_kev_: You already got hotplug working?

----------

## feffi

Yes and No:

1. I just emerged it and it worked right out of the box with my tools

2. I have to confirm my settings so they will work on other machines with other plugable-devices. As soon as I'm finished with that, I'll do an update, be sure of that.

----------

## HJR

Hello,

Someone has got TV-OUT working? I get a screwd up picture on my TV. My TV supports PAL and NSTC. With Windows TV-OUT is working like a charm. I use the official ATI drivers 3.2.5. But whatever I do I get a scrambled picture. Always black and white. Do not say this is a problem with PAL and NTSC because my TV support both and does an automatic switch. Even when I force not to use automatic screen is frickering and so on...

Any help would be appreciated...

Ow and I have ordered a Dell Truemobile 1150 miniPCI. I hope it will work   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Fladnag

Do you have the ati-driver set up to correspond with the output that the hardware is set to in the bios? I would guess that that could cause problems.

----------

## tuxlover

 *ScubaStreb wrote:*   

> Pentium iii would be the disks to use.  Pentium 4 also works, but the Pentium M is closer to a iii than a 4.

 

So... Why does Gentoo advice to use the P4 built for Centrino, then?

--> See the store

----------

## tuxlover

Sorry... forgot that:

 */dev/null wrote:*   

> Has anybody been able to create a 2.6.0 kernel with the following things working?
> 
> ...Software Suspend...

 

 *_kev_ wrote:*   

> done, see chapter 18.

 

If you got swsusp working, did you have to change any of its configuration? Unloading any modules or so? If so, could you post it?

This file *could* be /etc/suspend.conf, don't know for sure.

I tried 2.6test8 on my Acer 800 and swsusp *kind of* worked, with some modules failing: Most importantly, usb.

Is there different swsusp code now actually? Or is it still the *same* code (from the same people) that one could patch one's 2.4 kernel with? I read something different. Maybe I would've needed to reinstall swsusp (it needed some installation for me) after going from 2.4 to 2.6...???

Sorry if what I said in the last paragraph didn't make much sense I know you'll forgive me  :Wink: 

----------

## miju

Hi, i tried to activate my TV-Out...

Well, that seemed to work, but my XServer crashes every time i switch to a console-window or i kill it. I get a blank Screen and the system in some times really hangs up.

I tested the actual stable and unstable  ati-driver releases in the protage tree.

I got it work by switching the "no_accel" Option to "yes" but then i had not longer a clean TV Signal.

I did not read about this problem in this thread.

Does anybody know about this problem?

Miju

I am using a TM 803 lci runnig the 2.4.22-ac4 kernel

I have disabled DRI in kernel and recompiled xfree without drm support.

----------

## mb777

 *_kev_ wrote:*   

> done, see chapter 18.

 

Umm..sorry if I seem a total idiot but...where exactly is this 'chapter 18'?

----------

## tuxlover

 *mb777 wrote:*   

>  *_kev_ wrote:*   done, see chapter 18. 
> 
> Umm..sorry if I seem a total idiot but...where exactly is this 'chapter 18'?

 

I was wondering about that too for a while  :Smile:  you can find the mentioned .config in the first post of this thread, it contains several sections (chapters), and the config is actually in chapter 19, not 18  :Smile:  just go to the first post and search for .config.

----------

## tuxlover

This was reported to me today by email:

Centrino (Intel) WLAN works under linux by using the NDIS-Wrapper by Linuxant for linux. This means that you can use the Windows XP drivers.

This thing is not free; there's a 30 day trial version available. They have Red Hat, Suse, and Mandrake binary packages, and sources as rpm, deb, and tar.

Have fun, and post your results. I don't have any kind of access point available to try it unfortunately.

----------

## miju

Hi,

i got IRDA work on my Laptop.

I used the hints of Rolf Lüttecke www.rolf-luettecke.de/.

Then i modified the irda runscript.

A small howto:

1. I compiled these Modules into my 2.4.22-ac4 kernel:

```
 IrDA (infrared) support  --->  

 <M> IrDA subsystem support                            x x   

  x x               --- IrDA protocols                                    x x   

  x x               <M>   IrLAN protocol                                  x x   

  x x               <M>   IrCOMM protocol                                 x x   

  x x               [*]   Ultra (connectionless) protocol                 x x   

  x x               --- IrDA options                                      x x   

  x x               [*]   Cache last LSAP                                 x x   

  x x               [*]   Fast RRs (low latency)                          x x   

  x x               [ ]   Debug information                               x

 

 IrDA (infrared) support  --->   Infrared-port device drivers  --->  

--- SIR device drivers                                   x x   

  x x            <M> IrTTY (uses Linux serial driver)                     x x   

  x x            <M> IrPORT (IrDA serial driver)                          x x   

  x x            --- Dongle support                                       x x   

  x x            [ ] Serial dongle support                                x x   

  x x            --- FIR device drivers                                   x x   

  x x            <M> IrDA USB dongles (Experimental)                      x x   

  x x            <M> NSC PC87108/PC87338         
```

2. do emerge irda-utils

3. Create or modify /etc/conf.d/irda as follows:

```
IRDA=yes

IRDADEV=/dev/ttyS2

#Set (optional) Dongle name here

#DONGLE=actisys+

DISCOVERY=yes
```

4. Create or modify /etc/modules.d/irda as follows:

```
# IrDA over a normal serial port, or a serial port compatible IrDA port (SIR)

alias tty-ldisc-11 irtty

# IrCOMM (for printing, PPP, Minicom etc)

alias char-major-161 ircomm-tty     # if you want IrCOMM support

# To be able to attach some serial dongles

# These values are hard-coded in irattach (not instance order)

alias irda-dongle-0  tekram             # Tekram IrMate IR-210B

alias irda-dongle-1  esi                # ESI JetEye

alias irda-dongle-2  actisys            # Actisys IR-220L

alias irda-dongle-3  actisys            # Actisys IR-220L+

alias irda-dongle-4  girbil             # Greenwich GIrBIL

alias irda-dongle-5  litelink           # Parallax LiteLink/ESI JetEye

alias irda-dongle-6  airport            # Adaptec Airport 1000 and 2000

alias irda-dongle-7  old_belkin         # Belkin (old) SmartBeam dongle

alias irda-dongle-8  ep7211_ir          # Cirrus Logic EP7211 Processor (ARM)

alias irda-dongle-9  mcp2120            # MCP2120 (Microchip) based

alias irda-dongle-10 act200l            # ACTiSYS Ir-200L

alias irda-dongle-11 ma600              # Mobile Action ma600

# To use the FIR driver. This applies only to the specific device!!!

options nsc-ircc dongle_id=0x09        # NSC driver on a IBM Thinkpad laptop

alias irda0 nsc-ircc
```

5. do modules-update

6. Create or modify /etc/init.d/irda as follows:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/irda-utils/files/irda.rc,v 1.2 2003/02/14 23:26:04 vapier Exp $

checkconfig() {

        if [ -z "$IRDA" ] || [ -z "$IRDADEV" ] ; then

      eerror "You need to setup IRDA and IRDADEV in /etc/conf.d/irda first"

      return 1

   fi

}

start() {

   checkconfig || return 1

   

   # Check that irda is enabled.

   [ ${IRDA} = "no" ] && return 1

   [ -f /usr/sbin/irattach ] || return 1

   local ARGS=""

   if [ $DONGLE ]; then

      ARGS="$ARGS -d $DONGLE"

   fi

   if [ "$DISCOVERY" = "yes" ];then

      ARGS="$ARGS -s"

   fi

        # Attach irda device 

        ebegin "Starting IrDA"

        /bin/setserial -- /dev/ttyS1 uart none

   /sbin/modprobe -- nsc-ircc irq=3 dma=3 io=0x2f8 dongle_id=0x09

   start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --pidfile /var/run/irattach.pid \

           --exec /usr/sbin/irattach -- irda0 -s

   eend ${?}

}

   

stop() {

        ebegin "Shutting down IrDA"

   start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --pidfile /var/run/irattach.pid

   /sbin/rmmod -- nsc-ircc

   eend ${?}

}

```

7. do rc-update add irda default

Well, this worked for me. I hope for you, too.

Try the command irdadump to test if it works.Last edited by miju on Wed Oct 29, 2003 6:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fladnag

I had a go with the driver loader, with mixed results. The drivers load and I can scan and see access points (yay!) but unfortunately trying to set the essid results in either a segfault or kernel panic (boo!).

I'll try it with another kernel at some point. Any one else had any luck?

----------

## feffi

 *tuxlover wrote:*   

> This was reported to me today by email:
> 
> Centrino (Intel) WLAN works under linux by using the NDIS-Wrapper by Linuxant for linux. This means that you can use the Windows XP drivers.
> 
> This thing is not free; there's a 30 day trial version available. They have Red Hat, Suse, and Mandrake binary packages, and sources as rpm, deb, and tar.
> ...

 

I would think about intergrating a shareware-module into my kernel!

I think the best way is to stay patient and wait for real drivers...

----------

## feffi

Ok buddies,

I've updated some stuff: Volume Keys, Hotplugging,  Console Framebuffer, ATI Radeon driver under kernel 2.6.

the IRDA Stuff is coming soon. I want to verify it first.

----------

## miju

I have problems to get PCMCIA work. Well no problem but some config warnings.

Is there anybody who can give a good howto?

I tried the linuxant driver, too. I worked some times, but not always. The first time my system hang completely up i removed the driver. Nice try  :Wink: 

Concerning the ati-drivers i found out, they chrash in combination with the radeon console framebuffer. Use Vesa Framebuffer instead.Last edited by miju on Fri Oct 31, 2003 8:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## feffi

 *miju wrote:*   

> I have problems to get PCMCIA work. Well no problem but some config warnings.
> 
> Is there anybody who can give a good howto?
> 
> I tried the linuxant driver, too. I worked some times, but not always. The first time my system hang completely up i removed the driver. Nice try 

 

PCMCIA is nearly ready...

I can definetly confirm the system stops...Let this be a warning to you....

----------

## miju

Well, i am not able to Create a XConfig to work in Clone mode for the LCD Device and the TV-Out. Dualhead works fine but the Clone mode not.

Is there anybody who got it work?

----------

## K3yMaster

Thanks to _kev_ for this awesome guide to get Gentoo up and running on a Acer Travelmate notebook.

It took me 3 tries to get everything right, but what the heck the system runs totally smooth now  :Wink: 

Thanks again to _kev_ and the other linux gurus

----------

## Willem Hendriks

A friend of my and myself where thinking to write a complete 'How to install gentoo on a acer 800' Guide. For installing gentoo on a acer, and have averything working after the installation. Is this topic enough for most people or would a guide be a good idea.

----------

## swell

This thread is being incredibly useful -used it several times to get my TM800 up and running- but there is more info scattered around some other places -see links to several people's guides in tuxmobil.org, for instance-

A guide that would sum everything up would be wonderful, a dream come true  :Smile:  But lots of time and work too!

Good luck if you try and thanks in name of every 80x owner!

----------

## feffi

 *Willem Hendriks wrote:*   

> A friend of my and myself where thinking to write a complete 'How to install gentoo on a acer 800' Guide. For installing gentoo on a acer, and have averything working after the installation. Is this topic enough for most people or would a guide be a good idea.

 

I think, if you look at the next post ahead of you, that one big thread is enough, because you can find all information in one place and not scattered around. This was the original purpose of this thread.

But if you want to make a guide, go ahead, maybe you get something i missed. I will definetly link to it !! But i would like to ask you to keep me up to date with your work...

----------

## feffi

Hi folks, updated the long awaited PCMCIA section...

----------

## MaGuS

Hi all,

I got the Toshiba M30 laptop and all things are working execpts X but I am still testing.

- wlan was easy, but you have to use driverloader from linuxant.

- I don't use pcmcia but it should work.

- Sound should also works (will test it if I get X running)

- acpi is working (thank for the speedfreqd tip)

Thank you for your small howto.  :Very Happy: 

Best regards,

 Magnus

----------

## tuxlover

For some reason the builtin microphone does not seem to work on the tm 800, using kernel 2.4.22-gentoo-test-r1.

I simply started gnomemeeting (and used the setup wizard, err druide)and recording will not work. I tried turning the microphone on using aumix which didn't seem to help. I chose /dev/sound/dsp as recording device and /dev/mixer as recording mixer (which both exist).

Anybody got it to work? It used to work under suse with 2.4.20-suse without any problems.

----------

## tuxlover

Software suspend (suspend to disk / hibernate) actually works really well in 2.6.0-test11 on the travelmate 800. Please read the whole post, there's a quiz at the end  :Smile: 

[edit] and even a solution now! [/edit]

To activate it, simply

```
echo 4 > /proc/acpi/sleep
```

It will suspend to your swap partition by default. To resume, you need to tell the kernel where it should read the resume image from as a kernel option:

```
resume=/dev/<your-swap>
```

It is easiest to add this option to your boot manager of course. The kernel will boot normally if it doesn't find the resume image there, so it doesn't do any harm to add this option.

I basically have everything compiled into the kernel. I only have the usb stuff and sd_mod (scsi disk support) as modules. None of the usb stuff will work after the resume, so you have to reload those modules by doing either:

(if you have hotplug installed)

```
/etc/init.d/hotplug restart
```

or manually:

```
# first remove all usb modules:

rmmod hid

rmmod uhci_hcd

rmmod ehci_hcd

rmmod usb_storage

# you need to do this to be able to remove usbcore I think

umount /proc/bus/usb

rmmod usbcore

# then load them again

mount /proc/bus/usb

modprobe usbcore

modprobe usb_storage

modprobe ehci_hcd

modprobe uhci_hcd

```

the second, manual variant assumes your /etc/fstab contains a line:

```
none    /proc/bus/usb   usbdevfs        noauto 0 0
```

You can also make a little script:

```
#!/bin/sh

echo 4 > /proc/acpi/sleep

/etc/init.d/hotplug restart
```

which magically suspends to disk, and after resuming simply restarts hotplug. It works. Find your own way to make it runnable as a user (no, setuid does not work with shell scripts as I had to find out, due to security reasons).

Download my kernel .config for 2.6.0-test11

Note that there are a couple of things that I either don't have in my kernel or haven't tried yet whether they survive the ruseme. These are pcmcia, firewire, irda, linuxant wlan, bluetooth, the sd_mod module, parport, tv-out - I guess that's it.

Another note: There's also the /sys/power/state interface. Supposedly suspending to disk should work like this:

```
echo disk > /sys/power/state
```

... but it doesn't do anything. Neither do "standby" nor "mem". Any ideas?

A quiz (or rather a question): I use an external usb hard drive. Its block device can be referenced as /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/part1 usually. Unfortunately, each time I reload the usb modules (or re-plug the device, for that matter) the host-nr increases by 1, meaning after the first resume it will be under /dev/scsi/host2/...

You can imagine that it is quite hard to get autofs or supermount (I don't want to have to mount it myself all the time) to look at the right host.

So is there any block device that I can reference that does not change each time I resume? Or is there any other way of doing this *without* writing some scripts (I know that it would be fairly easy to keep track of the "x" in hostx)? I want a general solution and not one that works for my special purpose...

[edit] Well I just noticed that somehow we still have the old (?) /dev/sdax way of referencing scsi devices/partitions. So I can simply use that, it doesn't change. Great! [/edit]

----------

## ikokai

That's good news, but what about X after resuming? Will the hardware accerelation (with ati-drivers) stop working? Has anybody tested this?

----------

## tuxlover

I tried installing hardware 3d acceleration today. I looked at the various tutorials from the first post in this thread, unfortunately they all contain very different information on how to do this. Some of them are about 6 months old already.

So if any of you who actually got it working with a 2.6 kernel (test11 here) were so kind and would tell me again what I need to do to make it work, that'd be so awfully nice  :Wink: 

Compiling agp, agp-intel, drm (and radeon as module), then emerging ati-drivers (and of course changing xf86config using fglrxconfig) as I concluded from the first post in this thread did not work for me. I don't quite remember the xfree error message (it worked, just no 3d accel) from the log because I've tried so many other things by now  :Smile: 

I then tried playing with xfree-drm. Do I need that? I couldn't figure it out.

Anyway, a little step-by-step with all the important stuff would be nice. I think my xfree86config is fine by now.

----------

## ikokai

3d acceleration working for me like a charm.

I tried the ati-drivers and the drivers from the 2.6.0-pre11 + xfree.

I am using the ati-drivers now, that's what I do:

Compile kernel without the builtin radeon driver but with drm support.

Make sure that /usr/src/linux points to the actual kernel, and 

```
emerge ati-drivers
```

, edit XF86Config (use fglrx driver), you should run 

```
openg-update ati
```

 too. After that it's working for me.

For the xfree-drm driver with the latest kernel: I just compiled into the kernel drm, agpgart and radeon support, the 

```
opengl-update xfree
```

change the driver in XF86Config to radeon and it's working too.

I hope it helps. I can post my XF86Config later if it's needed.

I tried software suspend too with the pre11 kernel, and it's working nice but only without the 3d acceleration, no luck with ati-drivers or xfree-drm...

----------

## Cthulhu

I was wondering..

how long is the battery life for your laptops (assumming that you don't run any heavy stuff like compiling etc) after after a full charge?

----------

## ssimon

Did anyone the hotkeys got working? (The four buttons in the right top corner)

I tried all, the problem is.. xev doesn't reply any keycode.

----------

## Gentoo Server

Hi i got  a 804 today so this thread is for me  :Smile: 

----------

## Gentoo Server

warum wird in linux nichts für das autokonfig wie unter windows gemacht?

----------

## tuxlover

 *Cthulhu wrote:*   

> I was wondering..
> 
> how long is the battery life for your laptops (assumming that you don't run any heavy stuff like compiling etc) after after a full charge?

 

If you downclock to 600 MHz and dim the display a bit, you should get about the same as in windows (4.5 hours or so).

 *Gentoo Server wrote:*   

> warum wird in linux nichts für das autokonfig wie unter windows gemacht?

 

Why in German? And - what are you talking about?  :Smile: 

 *ikokai wrote:*   

> 3d acceleration working for me like a charm. 

 

Got it working now, too... I didn't change the link /usr/src/linux before emerging the ati-drivers.

By the way, what kind of a 3d performance are you all getting? I'm getting around 1900 fps in glxgears (24 bit, default size of glxgears window), with this config:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000100" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, NONE"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4c66

    Screen 0

EndSection
```

Note: I know, glxgears is about the worst benchmark  :Smile: 

----------

## |T5|

Well, he is just complaining, that there is so little autoconfiguration like those of MS Windows.

----------

## Gentoo Server

 *|T5| wrote:*   

> Well, he is just complaining, that there is so little autoconfiguration like those of MS Windows.

 

I dont understand why linux is not developing a autoconfig like windows

in koppix we can see a autoconfig 

why e.g. gentoo is not starting a autoconfig linux ?

with all this manual tweaks and settings everybody has to find out linux will fail

----------

## tuxlover

Well,

I don't want any flame war to start in this thread, it's not the right place at all.

I just wonder: Why, if you like the auto configuration abilities of Knoppix so much, aren't you simply using Knoppix?

In my opinion this is one of the greatest things about linux: Everybody can choose what they like. Choose Knoppix (or, IMHO even more so, SuSE) if you want everything to be automatically configured.

If you don't want that to be the case, choose Gentoo. In my opinion the size of the Gentoo user base shows that there *is* a market for a distribution like that.

----------

## Gentoo Server

the problem is 100 people are buying a acer 800 notebook

100 people want to install windows

100 people want to install linux

windows install is for all 100 ok

linux install everybody of these 100 has to do extended research how to install linux

the problem is the experience one will get when he install linux on the notebook will be lost for the next install on a notebook from other people

overall the 100 people group who is using linux is loosing hundreds of hours of worktime

 :Sad: 

----------

## tuxlover

I'm sorry, I'm too tempted to respond, please somebody tell me when to stop  :Smile: 

 *Gentoo Server wrote:*   

> windows install is for all 100 ok

 

The travelmate 800 (just like any other pc today) comes with windows, and it is installed and completely preconfigured by the manufacturer. So I guess you never tried installing "windows from scratch" on the tm 800.

Imagine you would have to install Windows on a machine like that. It probably doesn't include drivers for any of the "special/newer" hardware, like PCMCIA, centrino, smart card reader, bluetooth, and whatever. You would have to go looking for everything as well. You would have to go to about two hands full of different web sites to look for drivers. And with linux? Most available (open source) drivers come with the kernel. And for some others, an "emerge ati-drivers" (graphics card) or "emerge slmodem" is often enough  :Smile:  (btw has anybody tried the latter?)

And imagine windows wouldn't know what kind of power management this machine supports, and you would have to figure out everything yourself. What, the manufacturer put all that information into some driver that is closed source? And the driver doesn't work for windows (now, that is real fantasy  :Smile:  )? How would you get power management running without the manufacturer's support, then?

Honestly, if you put in a suse 9.0 cd in the acer tm 800, you could install a complete working environment (and not just an operating system, as with windows) in consevatively 90 minutes. And that includes several window managers, a bunch of web browsers, an office suite and so forth.

"So why don't you use suse," you ask, "even though you think it's so nice and easy?" I guess the reason is that I think it's too much like windows  :Smile:  I prefer something like Gentoo.

I really think Gentoo should NOT try to auto configure every little bit of hardware out there. That gap is already filled by other distros. You have the choice  :Wink:  I think a lot of this auto configuration comes with a big overhead that makes the distro bloated and slow.

Now, if we're talking about things that don't have to do anything with automatic configuration, like power management for laptops: Yes, I think linux is lacking there. E.g. I haven't gotten standby to work and swsusp is only working partially. But then again, I'm able to change my cpu's clock speed by simply echoing a number to a file, like

```
echo 600000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/scaling_setspeed
```

Now, do that in windows  :Wink:  I don't think it's possible with anything even remotely as simple as that. So it's always a trade-off. Some advantages here, some disadvantages there.

But kernel features like power management don't have anything to do with auto configuration, only with the kernel coders who don't have information about a lot of hardware, and with manufacturers who don't want to give this information to anybody who doesn't sign an NDA.

Oh, and why didn't you respond to my question: Why, if you like the auto configuration abilities of Knoppix so much, aren't you simply using Knoppix? Embrace the choice  :Wink: 

----------

## Cthulhu

Well now... let's change the subject a bit here  :Smile: 

I think that the guide should be updated with the information that you have to install the "Event Interface" module in the "Input Device support" section of the 2.6 kernels along with the classic psmouse/synaptics stuff in order to have the touchpad working in X.

I had a really bad time till I figured that out.

And something else.. If its really late, you are so sleepy that you can't keep your eyes open but you cannot go to bed yet because your touchpad is not working even if you are so sure that you did everything right, make sure to check that you have not turned it off by yourself by pressing "Fn + F7" on the laptop...

Out of personnal experience I assure you that it can be really annoying  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gentoo Server

The travelmate 800 (just like any other pc today) comes with windows, and it is installed and completely preconfigured by the manufacturer. So I guess you never tried installing "windows from scratch" on the tm 800. 

well I am doing right now xp  install from scratch

----------

## Gentoo Server

well if we hear "gentoo should not have autoconfig"

I dont understand why there is a law to make gentoo worse comapred to other distro ?

if gentoo has some autoconfig I dont see why this is a disadvantage

I know everything is possible with linux but as the experience is not saved in a central config all exp has to be redone by each user

e.g. to get battery status working you need 30 minutes of research

ok 

so why not save that exp in a central config so when the next one is installing linux can save these 30min?

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Gentoo Server

windows is exactly going this way 

all old config is stored in a database so when you have this old hardware you can use it right out of the box

for new hardware this dont work clear but in the next windows release the new hardware is included in the database too

this way win2003 > winxp > win 2000 > nt4

i dont understand why the linux communty with the power of many people is so selfish to dont build a database to help the next generation with that

----------

## Gentoo Server

oh and i have a gentoo server at home which works quite well after about 100 hours of working on it

but as always with linux my exp for this is lost and when onother wants to build thuch a server he needs to spend 100 hours too

 :Sad: 

this IS a big problem of Linux!

----------

## fredrin

I found this guide on Rage3d. Could be usefull

http://www.rage3d.com/content/articles/atilinuxhowto/Linux_ATI.html

Isn't it time to update this thread into one how-to? That would be a nice christmas present to all the Acer TM 80x users

It seams to me that kernel 2.6.0-test11 or newer is the one to focus the guide on. 

-fredrik-

----------

## fredrin

I tried to follow the install-guide, but from installing from Knoppix. I think/hope that i've done everything correct, but Gentoo wont start. This is how far i get>

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * Mounting proc at /proc   ok
> 
> * No /sys to mount sysfs needed in 2.5+ kernels  ok
> ...

 

After this message I can logg in as root and try to fix the problem. I cannot write to any files since the filesystem is read only, but i can access the partitions thru Knoppix.

This is my fstab:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/hda1          /boot      ext2  noauto,noatime 1 2
> 
> /dev/hda2          none       swap  sw             0 0
> ...

 

Do you need some more info?

-fredrik-normann-

----------

## Gentoo Server

Wireless-LAN: 

The Wireless-LAN-Chipset is a "Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter" and there is currently no support from Intel whatsoever. There are two hacks for linux by using a NDIS-Wrapper. They use the WinXP driver and put it into a wrapper module you modprobe into your kernel. Currently this wrapper-module from LinuxAnt is not free, so you need a registration key. I would prefer to not put any shareware-closed-source module into my kernel, but i tried it. The module can activate the card, but i can't get it to work with ifconfig correctly. 

If you want to try it: http://www.linuxant.com

The second uses the same approach, but is not compatible with Intel-WLAN-cards at the moment: 

http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/

Status

The driver works quite well on Broadcom cards. Other drivers are also starting to work now. Atheros AR5004 and Centrino (Intel PRO/Wireless LAN 2100) is now working, but has not been as tested as Broadcom.

----------

## swell

TM owners, WLAN does work! No need for linuxant driverloader!

After some problems I have my Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 working great with ndiswrapper on my TravelMate 800LCi. The ndiswrapper (http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net)version is 0.3, the latest one released, not from CVS.

I am using kernel 2.4.22-ac. Compiling and installing was problem free but after 3-5 minutes I got a total lockup of the system.

Doing a bit of research and after several red herrings I found the solution: the kernel must be compiled as non-SMP

It'd be great if the main post in this thread was updated, or be remade as a mini-HOWTO. Or else it will be polluted with not-very-useful posts like it has been lately. Wasn't some kind guy up to this task?

Many thanks to the people after ndiswrapper!

----------

## fredrin

Synaptics and 2.6.0 kernel

I first tried to install the Synaptics driver as told in the guide. This failed. After some searching on the net, I found the page to the creators of the driver. 

There it said:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> You need kernel 2.6.0-test6 or later and version 0.11.7 or later of the XFree86 driver. You need to have the "evdev" driver loaded or compiled into the kernel (CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV). Set the "Protocol" parameter in the X configuration file to "auto-dev". Also, if you set the "Device" parameter to "/dev/psaux", the same X configuration file should work for a 2.4.x kernel. 
> 
> When configuring the kernel, enable PS/2 mouse support (CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2) and synaptics touchpad support (CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS).
> ...

 

After i did this everything worked like a charm.

http://w1.894.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/index.html

This URL should be in the guide.

Merry christmas Acer TM 80x owners.

-fredrik-normann-

----------

## feffi

Hey guys,

thanx for all the comments, suggestions, tips and hints. Keep up the good work  :Exclamation: 

For all those questions regarding kernel 2.6.0 I would like to demand a little more time,

as I'm doing a complete rewrite of the howto-compilation based on a split into a 2.4.x

section and a 2.6.0 section.

Due to the release of kernel 2.6.0 as a final (despite the bug-reports) version and my

extensive testing on 2.6.0-test8 for almost 3 month now (or so) I think we need a

wrap-up and a little more structure on this topic. I also want to release this to tldp.org

as pdf or html howto. So please don't blame me for not updating so long.

I WILL definetly inform you all, when it's release-time...

P.S.: For all our english speaking dudes-at-work. please keep your msg's in english...

----------

## feffi

 *Cthulhu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> And something else.. If its really late, you are so sleepy that you can't keep your eyes open but you cannot go to bed yet because your touchpad is not working even if you are so sure that you did everything right, make sure to check that you have not turned it off by yourself by pressing "Fn + F7" on the laptop...
> 
> Out of personnal experience I assure you that it can be really annoying 

 

 :Laughing: 

Despite the flamewar (any trolls here?) I had a good laught from this sentence...it's very nice as I had the SAME problem for hours...I even wanted to call the support... very nice...tanks...

 :Laughing: 

For all you flamewar dudes: try MAC-resolution combined with ip-assignment with windows...  :Laughing:   thant's all I say to this war. If you want to go on with this war, plz take another thread...

@Gentoo Server: 100 people installing Gentoo == 100 people less calling support == 100 hours less payment

----------

## feffi

Hi again,

i think I won't sleep tonight so here is little sneak-peek on some new topics:

- boosplash

- usb rewrite

- irda support for different cell phones

- general optimization (speed, space, stability)

- compile times on different layouts

- CFLAGS and USE-Flags rework and optimization

- crypto

- root-plug

- smartcard-reader & keycards

- sound & microphone rewrite

- WLAN over ndiswrapper

- swsups with Xfree

- new specs (battery lifetime, etc)

- maybe FN-Keys

- LITTLE bit of cups

- CD-Writer and DVD playback

- video in clone mode - Beamer support

- internal modem

- Firewire IEEE rewrite

- TV-Out

- link-graveyard for all your needs

----------

## swell

Thanks for your effort, _kev_ and others!

I'm looking forward to kernel 2.6.0 information.

Let's keep giving input about our experiences and avoid spamming this thread with flamming and trollish posts. Move them to another thread and keep this one useful and clean.

----------

## federico

 *swell wrote:*   

> TM owners, WLAN does work! No need for linuxant driverloader!
> 
> I am using kernel 2.4.22-ac. Compiling and installing was problem free but after 3-5 minutes I got a total lockup of the system.
> 
> Doing a bit of research and after several red herrings I found the solution: the kernel must be compiled as non-SMP
> ...

 

I have the same problem, after loading the driver, succesfully I think, the sistem get totally locked. But I don't have SMP in my kernel :

```

Subarchitecture Type (PC-compatible)  --->                                                                                   Processor family (Pentium-4/Celeron(P4-based)/Xeon)  --->                                                                [ ] Generic x86 support                                                                                                      [ ] HPET Timer Support                                                                                                       [ ] Symmetric multi-processing support                                                                                       [ ] Preemptible Kernel                                                                                                       [*] Local APIC support on uniprocessors                                                                                      [*]   IO-APIC support on uniprocessors                                                                                       [*] Machine Check Exception                                                                                                  [*]   Check for non-fatal errors on AMD Athlon/Duron / Intel Pentium4

[*]   check for P4 thermal throttling interrupt.                                                                             < > Toshiba Laptop support                                                                                                   < > Dell laptop support                                                                                                      < > /dev/cpu/microcode - Intel IA32 CPU microcode support                                                                    <*> /dev/cpu/*/msr - Model-specific register support                                                                         <*> /dev/cpu/*/cpuid - CPU information support                                                                               < > BIOS Enhanced Disk Drive calls determine boot disk (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                            High Memory Support (off)  --->                                                                                          [ ] Math emulation                                                                                                           [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

```

Any hint?

----------

## swell

hmmm... I won't be able to access my linux box until tomorrow so I can't post my kernel config right now.

What kernel are you running? What version of ndiswrapper? I've only tested 0.3 in 2.4.22-ac. I assume you are trying to use ndiswrapper for an Intel PRO/Wireless 2100, right? One thing I do remember for sure is that I don't have those two APIC support options...

As far as I could tell when I got the lockups, it happened as soon as the wireless if tried to send or receive a packet. Is this what happens to you? Is iwconfig reporting a connection to the AP and showing the right ESSID? Is ifconfig reporting the if is up and good?

Also, I'm not using WEP or WPA at all...

Anyways, I'll try to post more precise info in the next days.

----------

## federico

I'm using the Intel 2100 card on a 291lmi acer centrio with the 2.6.0 gentoo dev kernel. I tried CVS version of ndiswrapper. It's better of I do some extra experiment with 0.3 version and without the apic and post my results again...

Thanks, Fede

----------

## federico

 *_kev_ wrote:*   

> [size=18]
> 
> First you need the correct keycodes for your Volume keys:
> 
> Raise Volume (Fn + UP)  : 176
> ...

 

I have a travelmate 290 series and I don't get my volume keys working.. I have to use fn+pgup and pgdown, is the same on the 800 series ? How can I find my keycode?

Fede

----------

## feffi

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I have a travelmate 290 series and I don't get my volume keys working.. I have to use fn+pgup and pgdown, is the same on the 800 series ? How can I find my keycode?
> 
> Fede

 

Hi federico,

just start 'xev' and hit your keys/key-combination. xev should diplay the keycode, then just exchange them in your .Xmodmap to correspond to yours. thats it.

----------

## federico

The combination it's the same but now I think I'm doing something wrong.. that's my .Xmodmap in the user home

```

bash-2.05b$ more .Xmodmap 

keycode 115 = Home

keycode 117 = End

keycode 174 = XF86AudioLowerVolume

keycode 176 = XF86AudioRaiseVolume

bash-2.05b$ 

```

And then under xfce4 I created a new keymap theme setting like that

```

shortcut_3_key=Alt+Control+Delete

shortcut_3_exec=xflock4

shortcut_4_key=XF86AudioLowerVolume

shortcut_4_exec=xterm

```

And the combination 3 works, the 4 doesn't... (xterm it's just for test)

Merry xmas  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

Well now it works. It was my xfce configuration not correct...

----------

## feffi

OK folks, here comes a sneak preview of the already rewritten and extended sections for the next update:

Table of contents

 Updates

 About this Howto

 Important things to know about the ACER Travelmate 803 LCi

Specifications of the ACER Travelmate 803 LCi

General Handling

Battery Uptime

Falling down & Scratches

Output of 'lspci'

 Compiler Flags

Design of the Pentium-M

CFLAGS

USE-Variables

 General ACPI

ACPI Event Handling

Enhanced Speedstepping

Hardware Sensors

 Harddrive & 'hdparm' Optimization

 Networking

LAN

WLAN

Exchanging the Intel Mini-PCI with a Dell Truemobile 1150

 PCMCIA

 Special Laptop-Keys aka FN-Keys

Windows Keys

System Help

ACPI Standy/Sleep

Video Out

External Display

Touchpad Activator

Mute Sound

Display Bightness

Volume FN-Keys

Other FN-Keys

Hints

 Graphics

ATI Radeon 9000 Mobility & XFree

Console Framebuffer

 Sound

 Styleguide

Exchanging XFree Cursors

Bootsplash

This is only the first little part of it. So all who are interested in this, keep up the good work. I will first release the whole tutorial here for corrections and hints/help.

Happy new year !!

----------

## federico

There's nothing about the modem under 2.6 kernels?

Then.. I have a friend who has written a kernel (2.4) module to make the special keys working (not the fn ones), I hope to post it soon.

----------

## Gruffi

I have been using the Acer Travel Mate 803LMib for a few months now with kernel 2.4 and everything works...  :Very Happy: 

However when I try to run Xfree with kernel 2.6 my laptop locks up with a black screen and the fans start blowing like there's no tomorrow...  :Shocked: 

Can some1 explain to a simple soul like me what exactly i have to turn on/off in the kernel.  what options i should chose in glrxconfig and XFree86Config and what to emerge and when  :Question: 

I really have tried the suggestions in this thread but no dice   :Sad: 

----------

## Gruffi

When i try to emerge ati-drivers i get this:

```
KlapDoos linux # emerge ati-drivers

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/ati-drivers-3.2.8 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) fglrx-glc22-4.3.0-3.2.8.i586.rpm

>>> Unpacking source...

found gzip magic bytes

  trying to decompress with gzip...  OK

 * applying fglrx-3.2.8-fix-amd-adv-spec.patch

patching file firegl_public.c

 * applying fglrx-2.6-vmalloc-vmaddr.patch

patching file firegl_public.c

>>> Source unpacked.

 * building the glx module

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.0'

*** Warning: Overriding SUBDIRS on the command line can cause

***          inconsistencies

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agp3.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/module

s/fglrx/build_mod/nvidia-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/i7505-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3104: warning: `have_cpuid_p' defined but not used

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.o

/bin/sh: line 1: .tmp_versions/fglrx.mod: Permission denied

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.o] Error 1

make: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.0'

 * glx module not built
```

Anyone have a clue   :Question: 

----------

## Gruffi

 *Baron FrostFire wrote:*   

> * glx module not built

 

Ok figured that one out... i was having "FEATURES=userpriv" in my make.conf wich makes emerge drop root privileges and obviously you have to be root to mess around with the kernel.  Commenting my FEATURES= solved it.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Now X wont boot because it can't find the touchpad but at least it doesnt freeze my laptop anymore... I feel i'm almost there  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MEimke

Hi all,

after installing Gentoo on my TM801 and emerging KDE 3.2-beta2 it seems that either Noatun nor kaboodle can't play any Videos (MPEG, DIVX, ...). All I get is an error message like

```
unix_connect: can't connect to server (unix:/tmp/mcop-<USER>/<HOST>-2f99-3fd1809)
```

In some older Thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=17374&highlight=unixconnect+connect

they advised to recompile kdemultimedia with less aggressive CFLAGS. I used CFLAGS from this HOW-TO:

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -frename-registers -fprefetch-loop-arrays -falign-functions=64" 

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" 
```

Has anyone encountered similar problems?

----------

## Gruffi

Can some1 post an X config file where both the touchpad and the usb mouse work under 2.6   :Question: 

----------

## tuxlover

Find my X11 config here, it supports usb mouse and/or touchpad or no input device under 2.4/2.6.

Looking at the file I'm thinking that it could need a clean-up maybe  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

I tried the 2.6.1 kernel but the battery is not working, the kernel can't recognise the status.. With 2.6.0 kernels everything it's perfect.. Someone with the same error?

Fede

----------

## federico

And about the mouse.. The weel of my usb mouse is not working if touchpad is active..  :Sad: (

Edit:

I foud that if I set the USB mouse as Mouse0 and the touchpad as Mouse1 everything works, and better than before (my mouse was not used to start immediatly..) 

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Buttons"      "5"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option       "Emulate3Buttons" "on"

EndSection

```

----------

## Radi

I got my Travelmate 803LMib yesterday, at home i started a gentoo install and bootstrapted the machine. Today a want todo the emerge system at work, but, when i plugged my laptop into the 3com superstack switch, the link connect light is blinking, and i can't ping anything on the network. i have checked my ip configuration several times, its correct.

I have recognized the a special line

```
Interrupt: 5 Base adress:0x4000 Memory:d0204000-d0205080
```

on eth0 in ifconfig, is this normal or it is some kind of a hardware conflict?

----------

## Radi

ok, sorry for the interruption, but i found out that our sys admin blocked all network ports that were not in use.

Puh.. and i thought this ethernet chip broke down.

----------

## Gruffi

 *federico wrote:*   

> And about the mouse.. The weel of my usb mouse is not working if touchpad is active.. (
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I foud that if I set the USB mouse as Mouse0 and the touchpad as Mouse1 everything works, and better than before (my mouse was not used to start immediatly..) 
> ...

 

What do you have under "serverlayout" (corepointers/corekeyboard etc)?

Thanks!

----------

## Gruffi

 *tuxlover wrote:*   

> Find my X11 config here, it supports usb mouse and/or touchpad or no input device under 2.4/2.6.
> 
> Looking at the file I'm thinking that it could need a clean-up maybe 

 

NONONONO!!   :Shocked:   You are completely wrong tuxlover!  :Mr. Green: 

Never fix a working system   :Laughing: 

Oh and thanks !!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

----------

## feffi

update time...

if you have any writen material or own tutorials, that could be integrated here, plz post me!!

----------

## fredrin

PCMCIA and SD - card

Hello travelmates,

I'm trying to access a SD card thru the passeive pcmica 4-1 memory card adapter that came with the TM 803. I'm a newbie and have no clue on how to do this. 

I've done everything as said in the guide.  This is what i get from the "cardctl status"

```

Socket 0:

  no card

Socket 1:

  5V 16-bit PC Card

  function 0: [ready]

```

-fredrik-

----------

## feffi

Hi fredrin,

wonderfull, thats exactly how far i've been yet. In the moment there is no driver or possibility to access the card reader. I'm on the driver-waiting-list of the O2Micro development group and notified, when it is released. So be patient, when it's ready, I'll complete the tutorial...

----------

## Radi

Is there any solution using the touchpad itself for the mouse left click?

----------

## fredrin

If you're using the newst touchpad driver. Then you can just tap on the lower left of the touchpad to get the right click menu. 

-fredrik-

----------

## Radi

that isn't working either on my system, i can only use, the buttons to left or right click.

----------

## fredrin

I just did what it says on this page, and it worked.

http://w1.894.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/index.html

-fredrik-

----------

## |T5|

Hi folks,

i got the framebuffer/bootsplash working with 1400x1050 resolution. I modified the original config to match my 1400x1050 screen and resized the original 1600x1200 gentoo images to 1400x1050. Since i did it quick and dirty, anybody who knows what he is doing is welcome to redo them.

/etc/bootsplash/gentoo/images/*

http://amor.rz.hu-berlin.de/~falkenhj/bootsplash-1400x1050.jpg

http://amor.rz.hu-berlin.de/~falkenhj/silent-1400x1050.jpg

You also have to mdify your lilo /grub config, because i don't know anything about lilo, here is only the grub code. vga=0x342 is the hex code for 1400x1050. Don't forget to set up your bootpartition correctly.

/boot/grub/grub.conf

```

kernel (hdX,Y)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda8 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x342 splash=silent

initrd=/boot/initrd-1400x1050

```

Well i modified the boosplash-1280x1024.cfg an here it is, my /etc/bootsplash/gentoo/config/bootsplash-1400x1050.cfg

```

# This is a bootsplash configuration file for 

# theme SuSE, resolution 1400x1050. See

# ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan/bootsplash for

# more information. Comments are welcome by stepan@suse.de

# config file version

version=3

# should the picture be displayed?

state=1

# fgcolor is the text forground color.

# bgcolor is the text background (i.e. transparent) color.

fgcolor=7

bgcolor=0

# (tx, ty) are the (x, y) coordinates of the text window in pixels.

# tw/th is the width/height of the text window in pixels.

tx=25

ty=25

tw=1350

th=1000

# ttf message output parameters

text_x=256

text_y=728

text_size=36

text_color=0xeef4ff

# name of the picture file (full path recommended)

jpeg=/etc/bootsplash/gentoo/images/bootsplash-1400x1050.jpg

silentjpeg=/etc/bootsplash/gentoo/images/silent-1400x1050.jpg

progress_enable=1

# background

box silent noover  256 776 1144 816 #04045498

box silent inter 256 777 256 815 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

box silent       256 777 1144 815 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

# black border

box silent         256 776 1144 776 #313234

box silent         256 816 1144 816 #eef4ff

box silent         256 776 256 816 #313234

box silent         1144 776 1144 816 #eef4ff

# text box (left, top)

box     19 19 19 1031 #313234

box     19 19 1381 19 #313234

# (right, bottom)

box     1381 19 1381 1031 #eef4ff

box     19 1031 1381 1031 #eef4ff

# box itself

box noover 20 20 1380 1030 #04045498

overpaintok=1
```

After that you have to delete your /boot/initrd-1280x1024 an regenerate it with splash ......[/url]

----------

## |T5|

 *Radi wrote:*   

> that isn't working either on my system, i can only use, the buttons to left or right click.

 

do you have EVDEV Support compiled in your kernel? That did it for me ...

----------

## Radi

I have put 

```

Option      "EmulateMidButtonTime"  "75"

```

into the XF86Config 

now everything works perfectly fine, even the right click works corrctly

----------

## fredrin

Does the middel click work as well (tapping on the upper left)?

-fredrik-

----------

## Fladnag

I've found that rather than using zones to represent the different mouse clicks, the Synaptics driver recognises one, two, or three finger taps. E.g. I think (not on my machine at the mo) tapping three fingers at once emulates the right mouse button.

----------

## Radi

The middle click in the upper left does not work here,

but the stuff with the two and three fingers at once is working very well,

i'm impressed, now i have to get rid of that damn radeon problem and everything will work just fine.

Sometimes, when i want to exit X, the screen hangs. even on the vt1 to vt6, and x wouldn't restart. But, its only the screen, everything else is working when i connected with ssh and checked. So nearly everytime i want to restart X i have to reboot the system. 

At first i was using ati-drivers-3.2.8 with that one i had some problems switching from x to vt1 for example, the whole screen was got mad. I could do that up to three times, then X hung again. now i using 3.2.5, wich hasn't this problem.

sorry for my bad bad english

/edit Touchpad:

I have changed the MaxTapTime Option to 180 because the time on the newer driver is measured in milliseconds not in numer of packets. It fits very well for me.

/edit Touchpad2:

you can even scroll with this nice peace of hardware if you move you finger on the lower or right edge of the pad. SWEET

----------

## corey_s

Just saw this on lwn:

http://lwn.net/Articles/67333/

Looks like we might (hopefully) be seeing some native drivers from intel

for the centrino... 

By the way, thanks a ton _kev_ for all your hard work on getting

together some great docs on getting linux/gentoo working with the

centrino/acer laptops! 

Prost!

----------

## Fladnag

I've managed to find the location of the service guide for the TM800 series, available here at acersupport.com (14mb PDF). 

You need to use the link directly as it seems that Acer don't publish this address anywhere on the support site. I thought that some of you may find this useful if ever you want to replace something, or are just curious about what's inside your machine.

At the rate that ndiswrapper is developing, I'm not sure that Intel's native driver will be needed when it eventually comes out!   :Smile: 

----------

## feffi

 *Fladnag wrote:*   

> I've managed to find the location of the service guide for the TM800 series...

 

Wow, this guide is REALLY good, a must have, thanx !!

----------

## Fladnag

Glad you like it. I've been wanting to take this machine apart for ages to see what's inside - this has delayed it for a bit, or at least until my warranty runs out  :Smile: 

----------

## R!tman

Nice Post, thx.

----------

## federico

And there's a guide for each series.. really cool, I'm reading mine ^_^

----------

## gratiz

Fladnag: do you know it there is such a guid avilable for the Travelmate 290 or Travelmate 291 Lci ?

----------

## Fladnag

Yup, here it is:

tm290sg.pdf (6.1 MB)

The method to finding these docs is to look up the name of the User Guide via the normal Acer notebook support for your model, and then to change the 'ug' (User Guide) part of the filename to 'sg' (Service Guide).

----------

## feffi

Hi dudes,

due to limitations of this board I had to move the important sections of this thread to another 'container' thread. I also edited the first post in this thread to point at it.

The new thread is here : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=129853

As I'm waiting for new drivers (smartcard, intel) I used this free time to get some nice features (qingy and lilo) working. So plz refer to the updates section.

BTW: Anybody got some nicely written stuff, that I can include in this manual ?

----------

## fredrin

You're my hero _kev_  :Smile: 

-fredrik-

----------

## federico

I've seen the new guide. Cool. There are some things I'd like to try (like fn + Fx keys) but I don't know if under my travelmate 291lmi it's the same. I have only 

F5 = CTRL/LCD (ad if I use this the pc slow down for many time)

and on 

ESC = Zz

? In your opinion what they means ?

----------

## feffi

f5 is to switch from your LCD (your screen) to the CRT (video/monitor out)

ESC means to put it in sleep mode (it should be supported by acpid although it's not very well working yet)Last edited by feffi on Thu Feb 05, 2004 12:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## feffi

 *fredrin wrote:*   

> You're my hero _kev_ 
> 
> -fredrik-

 

no,no,no...but thanx   :Wink: 

P.S.: I believe in the freedom of speech and freedom of information...

P.P.S.: To be honest: The more people know this stuff, the less people asking me....    :Laughing: 

----------

## ZirCon

_kev_ : could you post your intel wlan XP drivers? (the inf & sys file)

When i start ndiswrapper  i get this when i run dmesg:

ndiswrapper version 0.4 loaded

Cannot add duplicate driver

ndiswrapper: error log: C000138A, length: 2 (00000000)

ndiswrapper: error log: C000138D, length: 2 (00000000)

ndiswrapper: error log: C000138D, length: 2 (00000000)

ndiswrapper: Driver init returned error

w70n51.sys: probe of 0000:02:04.0 failed with error -22

I don't know if it's my driver-files or if it may be something else..

----------

## feffi

@ZirCon:

Hi Buddy,

I don't know, if I would get into trouble posting these drivers, but your problem seems more like you've already loaded your ndiswrapper driver and try to load it again:

 *Quote:*   

> Cannot add duplicate driver 

 

Try a lsmod before you try to bring the device up and see if you already loaded ndiswrapper. When it's loaded, just remove it with rmmod and try again. For the driver I use, just download the newest Intel driver from their homepage (without the PROSet feature).

BTW: Have you followed my ndiswrapper-section ? Should be working...

----------

## Gruffi

Kev, your guide also aplies to the Acer TravelMate 803 LMi except for the dvd-burner.

----------

## feffi

Hi frostfire,

I think it should be, as they basically have the same hardware-layout, but as the dvd-burner will be or is available as mediabay-driver, maybe you could write down a few lines and send them to me, then i'll include them ?

----------

## Gruffi

 *_kev_ wrote:*   

> ...I think it should be, as they basically have the same hardware-layout, but as the dvd-burner will be or is available as mediabay-driver, maybe you could write down a few lines and send them to me, then i'll include them ?

 

Sure, but I don't use any GUI with the cdburner, i use dvd-record.  I just reinstalled my LMi and a soon as i get the touchpad working all write down how to get dvd-record to work.

----------

## jjc

First of all, I would just like to thank everybody especially _kev_ for a great resource.  I just got an 803LMi and this thread has been invaluable for installing Gentoo.  I will try to make some useful contributions.

One of my main priorities is getting suspend and hibernation working.  I found the situation with hibernation in 2.6 very confusing because there are apparently two independent, competing implementations:

+ software suspend - this is enabled by CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND and by the kernel parameter resume=/dev/hdaX; echo 4 >/proc/acpi/sleep activates this

+ suspend to disk - this is enabled by CONFIG_PM_DISK; the default partition is CONFIG_PM_DISK_PARTITION, which can be overridden by the kernel parameter pmdisk=/dev/hda (haven't checked this); echo -n disk >/sys/power/state activates this (note that the -n is essential)

So far I've been playing mostly with software suspend.  This works OK, even with X (at least with the xfree86 driver), provided you rmmod psmouse before suspending and modprobe psmouse after.

Getting suspend to memory working (i.e. S3 state) seems to be much harder.  Has anybody succeeded yet?  I have made some progress.  I can get it to suspend and resume correctly except (and this is a big except) this screeen is blank after a resume.  Even this seems to be very dependent on kernel configuration options.  I'm currently using the following

- CONFIG_X86_MCE off (CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL off may be enough)

- CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM on (I have upgraded to 1Gb of RAM; with NOHIGHMEM on, I lose about 100Mb, but with NOHIGHMEM off, it either hangs on boot or won't suspend)

- CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC off

- CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR as a module (without this, the console won't beep; it needs to be a module and then unloaded otherwise it won't suspend)

I haven't yet solved the blank screen problem.  However, this appears to be a well-known problem that afflicts many different systems.  The approach at

http://mrohne.home.cern.ch/mrohne/P2120/P2120_Linux_S3.html looks promising.  One problem is that this requires radeonfb.  I got a garbled screen when I first tried this but the patch at http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.1-rc2/2.6.1-rc2-mm1/broken-out/radeon-line-length-fix.patch fixes it, and it is in the 2.6.2 prerelease.  The penguin logo is still corrupted on boot though.

----------

## feffi

Hi jjc,

thank you for your effort to make software suspend working! I'm also working on this section for a while and a friend of mine wrote a script to unload and load all modules needed for this task, but it's not ready for release (he said). BUT, if you're willing to try this section and write some notes on your progress, just go ahead (remenber to take notes on paper  :Very Happy:  ). I would be very pleased if somebody could get this BEAST working!

As I'm working on the other sections of my (not finished tutorial) at the moment, I sadly got no time to try this throughoutly. But, if you can send me a reproduceable result, I'll include it, that's for sure.Last edited by feffi on Thu Feb 05, 2004 12:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## feffi

Hi fellows,

updated the bootsplash an qingy section to suit a resolution of 1400x1050 as requested and shown on page 5 of this thread.

As the section Synaptics Touchpad is heavily discussed here, can someone point out a clear and reproducible way to get all features work? I'll surely edit my section to suit all features.

----------

## jjc

The Synaptics driver is included in the current xfree ebuild (4.3.0_r3).  Also it needs evdev (CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV); if it's a module, it must be explicitly loaded before starting X.  Once I loaded evdev, and fixed up my XF86Config, it just worked.    I couldn't live without it now: being able to scroll in Emacs just by stroking the touchpad's right edge is incredibly convenient (do M-x mouse-wheel-mode to enable this) as is being able to get a middle button press by tapping with two fingers simultaneously.

----------

## jjc

I noticed that the Gnome battery charge monitor applet wasn't properly noticing AC adapter insertion and removal.  To fix this, I had to both fix the DSDT (i.e. override the ACER ACPI firmware) and patch the applet.  See

http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/view.php?id=73

http://acpi.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/HowToOverrideTable

http://bugzilla.gnome.org/showattachment.cgi?attach_id=24076

----------

## feffi

Hi dear fellows,

I need your help ! I'm conversating with Dritek Japan right now, the maker of your Travelmate Launch Keys and I need to put some pressure on them. I would like to ask you, if all of you Travelmate owners could write a mail to them demanding a linux driver or at least some information about their driver for windows and the special keys designed by them. I'll put the recent mail exchange here, but please send them your own mail asking !!!

Here are the mail adresses:

support@fastcorp.co.jp

dritek95@ms1.hinet.net

BTW: Why not writing to Acer about this problem too ??

```

Dear Richard,

That you for your proper mail regarding my problem. I'm fine,

despite that I can't get any information from Acer or your

business regarding the special keys on the Acer Travelmate.

That is very sad because there are more and more people who

demand a linux functionality for those keys. Maybe I can

convince you to to release at least the non confidential

Information about those special keys?

Yours

Kevin

Germany 

> -----Original Message-----

> From: DRITEK-???? [mailto:dritek95@ms1.hinet.net] 

> Sent: Friday, February 06, 2004 3:56 AM

> To: kevin

> Subject: Re: Acer Travelmate 803 LCi Keyboard Special Keys

> 

> 

> Dear Kevin, 

> How are you !! Many thanks for your mail.

> Regarding your mail, i am afraid,that, i can't help you for 

> this inquire.

> 

> Best regards !!

> Richard Shu

> 

> ----- Original Message ----- 

> From: "Kevin"

> To: <support@fastcorp.co.jp>

> Sent: Wednesday, February 04, 2004 10:59 PM

> Subject: Acer Travelmate 803 LCi Keyboard Special Keys

> 

> 

> > Dear Ladies and Gentlemen,

> > 

> > I am writing an extensive article on ,Linux on the Acer Travelmate 

> > 800' for the linux use community. As my research on this 

> > topic goes on I've discovered that the ,Acer Launchkeys', built into my  

> > Acer Travelmate 803 LCi, were designed by your company. Also the 

> > tool for WindowsXP which provides their functionality were designed  

> > by you. My question is: Can you provide some information (like BIOS 

> > instructions or keycodes) about these multimedia keys, which allows me to 

> map this functionality to Linux. Can you eventually provide a driver 

> > (open or closed source) to provide the functionality?

> > 

> > 

> > Yours

> > 

> > Kevin

```

----------

## safferli

Thank you all for this wonderful forum section! Actually, this guide is the main reason I bought an Acer Travelmate 801 last week  :Wink: 

I followed the steps on this guide and have a few comments, and also a few problems left. 

wlan: 

Works like a charm with ndiswrapper. Following comments: (I use the 0.4 version of the driver, so this could be the reason for the differences)

I modified the /etc/init.d/net.wlan in the following way: 

```
#!/sbin/runscript

     start() {

           ebegin "Bringing WLAN (NDISwrapper) up"

           modprobe ndiswrapper 2> /dev/null

#           /usr/local/bin/loaddriver 8086 1043 /usr/local/bin/wlan/w70n51.sys /usr/local/bin/wlan/w70n51.inf

           /usr/local/bin/wlan/loaddriver 8086 1043 /usr/local/bin/wlan/w70n51.sys /usr/local/bin/wlan/w70n51.inf

#           /sbin/dhcpcd eth1 &

           /sbin/dhcpcd wlan0 &

           #/sbin/ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.2 up 2>/dev/null

           #/sbin/route add -net 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 gw 192.168.0.1 dev lo 2> /dev/null

           eend 0

     }

     stop() {

           ebegin "Bringing WLAN (NDISwrapper) down"

           /sbin/ifconfig eth1 down &>/dev/null

           rmmod ndiswrapper 2> /dev/null

           eend 0

     }

```

The origional lines are commented out. I had to change the first line, because you softlink is a directory and the startup script would fail. Using the 0.4 version, loaddriver doesn't exist, but rather a file called "loadndisdriver", which works. Not wanting to rename everything I played a little using symlinks: 

```
bash-2.05b# ls -l /usr/local/bin/

total 1

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           19 Feb  9 14:12 loaddriver -> /usr/local/bin/wlan

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root          176 Feb  9 14:13 wlan

bash-2.05b# ls -l /usr/local/bin/wlan/

total 2521

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           34 Feb  9 14:13 loaddriver -> /usr/local/bin/wlan/loadndisdriver

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        61254 Feb  9 14:32 loadndisdriver

-rwxr--r--    1 root     root        35535 Feb  9 14:13 w70n51.inf

-rwxr--r--    1 root     root      2479104 Feb  9 14:13 w70n51.sys

```

Also, I changed "eth1" to "wlan0", as iwconfig showed me "wlan0". Don't know if that is necessary, though. 

Oh yes, I got the windows files from here: ftp://ftp.support.acer-euro.com/notebook/TravelMate_80x/driver/winxp/intel2100b.zip

ACPI

I do not have a file called /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/performance. But speedfreq works just fine. 

I seem to miss the software suspend section? Somewhere in this discussion section someone talked about a cahpter 18 (or 19), but I can't see it in the manual section... is there the possibility of getting a HOWTO? I'd really like to know how to set my FN+F4 button to suspend.

Sound

ALSA works right out of the box, as you said. One should perhaps point out to the gentoo ALSA guide http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml, and that using a 2.6.x kernel one needn't emerge alsa-drivers, only alsa-libs and alsa-utils. 

USB/Firewire 

Seem to work, but I cannot test it, as I have no hardware to do so. Will test it with my digital camera as soon as I've got it ready. 

Synaptics Touchpad

This was the hard part... took me ages to get working. Following hints: Do not use the drivers from tuxmobil.org, they are too old. Go to http://w1.894.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/ and grab the newest one there (12.3 in my case). Follow the instructions given in the INSTALL file. Remember that gentoo uses a different path to the modules, but that is also covered in the INSTALL file. Part of the relevant section of /etc/X11/XF86Config is as follows: 

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Touchpad"

    Driver      "synaptics"

    Option      "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

    Option      "Edges"         "1900 5400 1800 3900"

    Option      "Finger"        "25 30"

    Option      "MaxTapTime"    "180"

    Option      "MaxTapMove"    "220"

    Option      "EmulateMidButtonTime"  "75"

    Option      "VertScrollDelta" "100"

    Option      "MinSpeed"      "0.02"

    Option      "MaxSpeed"      "0.18"

    Option      "AccelFactor"   "0.0007"

    Option      "SHMConfig"     "on"

    Option      "UpDownScrolling" "on"

#    Option     "Protocol"       "ImPS/2"

    Option      "Corepointer"    ""

#    Option     "Emulate3Buttons" "on"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

```

Setting the protocol to "auto-dev" wasn't strictly necessary, as no matter what I put there, the synaptics driver would always load auto-dev... must be the way the drivers are written. Now, to get tapping, it is crucial to set "MaxTapTime" to 180 and "EmulateMidButtonTime" to 75. The values int he manual are too small (or too large? Can't remember). I do not know if "Emulate3Buttons" is necessary, but it doesn't do any harm as far as I can see. 

You also need to set CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV in your kernel. For users with 2.6.0 kernel, something like "SYNAPTICS_TOUCHPAD" exists, but users of 2.6.1 won't see it any longer, as it has been fully integrated. 

Save, restart X, and tapping should work: tap once for left button, tap lower right corner for right button, tap with two fingers (slightly seperated) for middle mouse button. Scrolling works with the scroll button unter the pad or moving your finger on the very right line (or buttom line) of the pad.

ATI and XFree

A pain in the ***... I still have problems here, but got GLX DRI working. I had to compile AGPGART as module, tell the fglrxconfig to use its own AGPGART and kernel module. Works now. XServer was incredibly slow (took nearly a minute to open a mere console), but with the new 4.3.0-r4 XFree from today, everything is smooth. Could someone mail me their XF86Config? I still need to do some tweaking and I'd appreciate a nice "starting point"  :Smile:  I'll post my results here. 

That's it, thanks again for this wonderful guide -- and enjoy!Last edited by safferli on Tue Feb 10, 2004 2:04 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## fredrin

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> he Synaptics driver is included in the current xfree ebuild (4.3.0_r3). Also it needs evdev (CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV); if it's a module, it must be explicitly loaded before starting X. Once I loaded evdev, and fixed up my XF86Config, it just worked. I couldn't live without it now: being able to scroll in Emacs just by stroking the touchpad's right edge is incredibly convenient (do M-x mouse-wheel-mode to enable this) as is being able to get a middle button press by tapping with two fingers simultaneously.
> 
> 

 

When I did a clean install a couple a days ago, I didn't have to poke around with the touchpad-driver, since it's included in xfree 4.3.0_r3  

-fredrin-

----------

## federico

I can't get my tv out working.. I have connected the 5 pin cable to another rca then to the tv.. So if I understand well I must press the fn+crtlcd combination to get it working?

My tv scroll when i press the keys but everything is black..

EDIT

I notice that if I plug the cable THEN i switch the pc ON and I try to activate the videoout it "works", but after that I can't came back to my normal video. Isay that "works" because the resolution it's not so good, any hint about my problems?

Fede

----------

## federico

```

Touchpad no synaptics event device found

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: No Device specified.

Synaptics driver unable to open device

(EE) PreInit failed for input device Touchpad

```

Tryiing to get the touchpad to work I get this.. What does it means in your opinion ? I followed the latest hints on this forum..

Fede

----------

## tuxlover

Hi,

After a while of usage I get really bad hard disk performance under 2.6.1 on my tm 800.

I played around with almost all the hdparm settings, but still, after some usage hdparm -t /dev/hda reports mostly between 5(!) and 8 mb/s.

This was different with other kernels, but unfortunatly I don't quite remember the details. What I find puzzling is that performance degrades so much after I've been using the system for a while.

hdparm -T /dev/hda seems ok with about 700-800 mb/s.

I also have an external usb2.0 hard drive which constantly gets almost 30 mb/s.

Here's some info.

```
# hdparm -I /dev/hda

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       TOSHIBA MK4021GAS                       

        Serial Number:      23LB2570T           

        Firmware Revision:  GA224A  

Standards:

        Supported: 5 4 3 2 

        Likely used: 6

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:   78140160

        device size with M = 1024*1024:       38154 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:       40007 MBytes (40 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        bytes avail on r/w long: 46     Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Advanced power management level: unknown setting (0x0080)

        DMA: sdma0 sdma1 sdma2 mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    NOP cmd

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    SMART feature set

           *    Mandatory FLUSH CACHE command 

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set 

           *    SET MAX security extension

           *    Advanced Power Management feature set

           *    SMART self-test 

           *    SMART error logging 

Security: 

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

        48min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT. 

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct
```

----------

## federico

 *jjc wrote:*   

> I noticed that the Gnome battery charge monitor applet wasn't properly noticing AC adapter insertion and removal.  
> 
> 

 

I always get a stupid problem with any 2.6.x kernel but the 2.6.0 : I can't read the battery state!!!

altair acpi # cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state 

present:                 yes

ERROR: Unable to read battery status

altair acpi # 

I'm going to trow the pc out of the window..

----------

## feffi

@federico

Hey, don't throw it away !!  :Shocked:    Send it to me, I need a second one !!   :Laughing: 

----------

## pestilence

Is anyone else or is it just me experiencing weird lock ups in X? i used to have those in Mandrake as well so it isn't a kernel/distro issue ATI issue maybe? or overheating? (ACPI thermal zones reports 50C usually which i guess should be ok...)

----------

## feffi

OK, here comes a hard part...

I also experience random lockups, not in the system itself (like consoles, x-programms in general) but in MozillaFirebird. I could not verify that Mozilla itself is the cause (like the javascript-lib error) so this maybe the an issue of the ATI driver or somthing more hardware specific. But I want to be more specific:

The lockup occurs ONLY when I surf with MozillaFirebird, and only if I'm fast scrolling down a website. Sometimes XFree freezes here. No chance getting to another terminal, but the system itself seems to be running, because if I hit my power-button the system seems to shut down correctly. As this only happens in Mozilla, I thought it's an application error, but I merely tracked it down to a display error...

I cannot proof this assumption, but as the system does not freeze in ANY other occassion or application maybe this is an ATI issue ??

ATTENTION: This is a theory ! It is not proved, so don't flame me....

----------

## pestilence

 *_kev_ wrote:*   

> OK, here comes a hard part...
> 
> I also experience random lockups, not in the system itself (like consoles, x-programms in general) but in MozillaFirebird. I could not verify that Mozilla itself is the cause (like the javascript-lib error) so this maybe the an issue of the ATI driver or somthing more hardware specific. But I want to be more specific:
> 
> The lockup occurs ONLY when I surf with MozillaFirebird, and only if I'm fast scrolling down a website. Sometimes XFree freezes here. No chance getting to another terminal, but the system itself seems to be running, because if I hit my power-button the system seems to shut down correctly. As this only happens in Mozilla, I thought it's an application error, but I merely tracked it down to a display error...
> ...

 

Hey Kev i experience also lots of Lockups when running Mozilla* programms...but i was able to reproduce those LockUps yesterday with konqueror running as well.

I am not sure if they are browser based but my thoughts are that these is definetely some ATI bug since i had the same experience with a Mandrake 9.0 -> 9.1 distro...as far as i remember i didn't have any lockups with the pre ATI drivers (appart from the logout X and restart X bug which led into a black screen and needed a cold reboot).

I am desperate with this issue...as they keep coming more and more often...i just downloaded the new Xfree sources and i will try to check if they happen with this again.

P.S There is also a more updated (??) version of ATI drivers i think...i will try them as well:

http://www.schneider-digital.de i will give them a try...i can help it...i have more reboots on my Linux system than my Windows system.

P.S One last thought i have also a desktop system running Mandrake 9.1 (soon to be changed to Gentoo) and it has an ATI 9600 PRO...i can say that i have experienced the same style Lock Ups on it as well...this must be an ATI issue.

P.S _kev_ Can you confirm if during Lock ups your cpu fan starts to spin? as that the system load rized?[/b]

----------

## pestilence

Ok some update info...i emerged manually the ati-drivers 3.7.0 version (i don't know why the 3.2.8 is been shown as the latest version) and now my glxgears go up to:

```

pestilence@pestilence pestilence $ glxgears

9477 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1895.400 FPS

9780 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1956.000 FPS

9780 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1956.000 FPS

```

Seems to run much more smoother than before, about the Lock Ups i don't have any update since i emerged few minutes ago...

Here is also the Changelog of the 3.7.0 version of the drivers:

```

Fixed in 3.7.0 release:

Fixed Crash with Savage from S2Games

Red Hat Enterprise Linux 3 (IA32) 3.0 support

Improved Full Screen Anti Aliasing Support (FSAA)

Added support for the following graphics cards:

MOBILITY FireGL T2 support 

```

----------

## fredrin

Could you post your XF68config file?

-fredrin-

----------

## pestilence

It's pretty much the basic config file provided after running fgrxconfig

Ok here it goes: (P.S Synaptics is not configured i don't give a shit about the damn touchpad   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

```

# File: XF86Config-4

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Research, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

#

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

#

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

#

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

#

        FontPath        "unix/:-1"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   27-90

    VertRefresh 40-60

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

#Section "Device"

 #   Identifier  "Standard VGA"

  #  VendorName  "Unknown"

   # BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    #Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

#EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4c66

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1400x1050"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option      "Xinerama"      "off"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

----------

## pestilence

Hehe weird my glxgears now run smooth but if i point my mouse pointer to some other window (not click just move the mouse to another window) my glxgears score drops...

I can't complain though it's the first time i see such high scores in my X Session...i will keep you all updated with any changes (wait till i update my Xfree from 4.3.0-r3 to 4.3.0-r4).

----------

## Radi

i have tried the same thing, but after that i installed the 3.2.8 again and there was no change, it worked quite allright. For some reason i got in glxgears around 100 fps more when i use opengl-update xfree and not ati.

BTW.: the 3.7.0 is masked in the package.mask, it seems, that there is some kind of memory leak.

----------

## pestilence

 *Radi wrote:*   

> i have tried the same thing, but after that i installed the 3.2.8 again and there was no change, it worked quite allright. For some reason i got in glxgears around 100 fps more when i use opengl-update xfree and not ati.
> 
> BTW.: the 3.7.0 is masked in the package.mask, it seems, that there is some kind of memory leak.

 

Are you running a 2.6.x kernel? And if you are running are you receiving the following warnings in your message log:

```

Feb 12 11:58:41 pestilence Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at include/asm/semaphore.h:119

Feb 12 11:58:41 pestilence in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Feb 12 11:58:41 pestilence Call Trace:

Feb 12 11:58:41 pestilence [<c011f70e>] __might_sleep+0x9e/0xd0

Feb 12 11:58:41 pestilence [<e1a5d15b>] __ke_down_struct_sem+0x1b/0x30 [fglrx]

Feb 12 11:58:41 pestilence [<e1a6bee4>] drm_find_file+0x30/0x6e [fglrx]

Feb 12 11:58:41 pestilence [<e1a6c1e3>] drm_getmagic+0xb9/0x14b [fglrx]

Feb 12 11:58:41 pestilence [<e1a6c12a>] drm_getmagic+0x0/0x14b [fglrx]

Feb 12 11:58:41 pestilence [<e1a5fbef>] firegl_ioctl+0x167/0x1a2 [fglrx]

Feb 12 11:58:41 pestilence [<c014262c>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x4c/0x50

Feb 12 11:58:41 pestilence [<c016765a>] sys_ioctl+0xea/0x270

Feb 12 11:58:41 pestilence [<c03f2cd7>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

```

Before you ask  :Smile:  yes i have mtrr enabled in the kernel  :Smile: 

----------

## Radi

i use gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.1-r1

Yes, in some way, but only when i want to shutdown the System (I use kdm).

```
Feb 11 23:46:32 tora kernel:  printing eip:

Feb 11 23:46:32 tora kernel: e1ed44a2

Feb 11 23:46:32 tora kernel: Oops: 0000 [#1]

Feb 11 23:46:32 tora kernel: CPU:    0

Feb 11 23:46:32 tora kernel: EIP:    0060:[<e1ed44a2>]    Tainted: P

Feb 11 23:46:32 tora kernel: EFLAGS: 00213213

Feb 11 23:46:32 tora kernel: EIP is at firegl_checklock_drm_buffers+0x72/0xb0 [fglrx]

Feb 11 23:46:32 tora kernel: eax: db312080   ebx: 00000063   ecx: 20000001   edx: 00000000

Feb 11 23:46:32 tora kernel: esi: e1ef1fc0   edi: 20000001   ebp: ddb28080   esp: dbf19f18

Feb 11 23:46:32 tora kernel: ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Feb 11 23:46:33 tora kernel: Process X (pid: 8610, threadinfo=dbf18000 task=ddf74cc0)

Feb 11 23:46:33 tora kernel: Stack: e1ef1b80 000021a2 e1ef1d00 e1edb0e1 e1ef1d00 20000001 00030002 00000400

Feb 11 23:46:33 tora kernel:        00000000 00000000 402aa712 e1ef1d00 dcb74080 dff64200 dda2cc80 e1ecd59b

Feb 11 23:46:33 tora kernel:        dda2cc80 dcb74080 dbf19f7c e1ecd569 dcb74080 e1ecd530 dff64200 c0155d4a

Feb 11 23:46:33 tora kernel: Call Trace:

Feb 11 23:46:33 tora kernel:  [<e1edb0e1>] firegl_release_helper+0xd1/0x6a0 [fglrx]

Feb 11 23:46:33 tora kernel:  [<e1ecd59b>] firegl_release+0x6b/0x170 [fglrx]

Feb 11 23:46:33 tora kernel:  [<e1ecd569>] firegl_release+0x39/0x170 [fglrx]

Feb 11 23:46:33 tora kernel:  [<e1ecd530>] firegl_release+0x0/0x170 [fglrx]

Feb 11 23:46:33 tora kernel:  [<c0155d4a>] __fput+0x11a/0x130

Feb 11 23:46:33 tora kernel:  [<c01542a9>] filp_close+0x59/0x90

Feb 11 23:46:33 tora kernel:  [<c0154342>] sys_close+0x62/0xa0

Feb 11 23:46:33 tora kernel:  [<c010aeeb>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Feb 11 23:46:33 tora kernel:

Feb 11 23:46:33 tora kernel: Code: 39 38 74 2f 4b 83 c6 14 83 fb ff 75 f1 8b 15 44 0b ef e1 66

Feb 11 23:46:40 tora exiting on signal 15

```

When I restart X it comes not up again, because some old drm stuff uses the ati modul, so i have to rmmod -f fgrlx and delete the /dev/drm directory, then i'm able to start X again.

----------

## Fladnag

I agree that this is an ATI issue, and looking around the forum it seems to be reproduced across a lot of machines, not just these laptops. From what I understand and have read, the ati-drivers suffer memory leaks (no matter what version) that tend to appear quicker if you stop and start X or keep adding and removing the kernel module. 

I've had a more success with the new 3.7.0 drivers (been using 3.2.8 for ages), but I've been caught with an X hang once already so it looks like it's still not fixed  :Sad:  I've not found any difference between using kernels 2.4 and 2.6, nor between xfree versions 4.3.0 and 4.3.99.902. Thankfully you can still SSH in to the machine, kill the xfree process that's eating CPU time, and reboot the machine safely.

----------

## webmarck

Strange - I have a TravelMate 803 CLi also. I followed the these guildes closely and I havent experienced any lockups at all. I use this laptop 10 hours everyday (Gnome, mozilla, Gaim, Bea Workbench and Eclipse)  and have done so for weeks now. I dont think I have done anything special (I think   :Wink:  ) so maybe I am just lucky to have the "right" version of hardware. If you need any info about my hardware and setup for refenece about a perfectly woorking machine just ask and I will post

I still have problems with my pad - but its no biggie since I use USB mouse

----------

## Radi

Do you use, realy the fgrlx driver?

Your Hardware should be the same as mine (I use a 803LMiB).

But maybe there are some Country specific things, maybe in the US they use other Hardware then in EU and so on.

----------

## pestilence

I live in Greece and have an Acer Travelmate 800LCI Notebook...i don't think it's a country based problem.

I experience similar problems on my desktop system which i builded...and runs on a ATI Radeon 9600Pro card.

I have similar Lock Ups on that system as well...

----------

## pestilence

Hmmm ok new question:

DRI project states that acceleration is natively supported inside the XFree distribution 4.2 and later.

So why do we use the ATI driver? and not the native build in driver?

http://www.xfree86.org/current/DRI3.html#7

Or am i wrong somewhere?

----------

## Radi

At first, you can use, some features of the card, as tvout (is not working on my system  :Sad:  ) bigger desktop and a very good direct rendering, you can use FSAA and all that stuff and its faster i think. You can try installing the inbuild driver if you have 2.6. don't even have to install xfree-drm i think.

----------

## safferli

 *pestilence wrote:*   

> P.S _kev_ Can you confirm if during Lock ups your cpu fan starts to spin? as that the system load rized?[/b]

 

I had this once -- total lock, can't switch to other consoles and CPU fan starts to spin. Pressing the "power" button (configured to start "poweroff") powers off safely. 

I have problems with the startuptime of X apps. It takes ages to load an app (nearly a minute for a KDE Konsole, log onto KDE ages, logoff ages... it isn't a KDE issue, blackbox w/xdm is the same). Once the app is up, I can use it without any problems. I thought the XFree-r4 solved the porblem, but it didn't  :Sad: . I *had* a working Xserver with fast response, but only seldom and I can't reproduce the steps to get to it... 

I have found out the following: if the launch time is fast, my fonts look good -- a working xfs. If the fonts are ugly, launch times take ages again. I started X without the xfs, but that didn't help. Anyone experiencing the same problems?

----------

## safferli

 *pestilence wrote:*   

> Are you running a 2.6.x kernel? And if you are running are you receiving the following warnings in your message log:
> 
> ```
> 
> Feb 12 11:58:41 pestilence Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at include/asm/semaphore.h:119
> ...

 

I get the same errors. Check out Wedge_ in the ATI Radeon FAQ, he says it#s nothing to worry about...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=54793&start=1414

----------

## safferli

 *pestilence wrote:*   

> Here is also the Changelog of the 3.7.0 version of the drivers:
> 
> ```
> 
> Fixed in 3.7.0 release:
> ...

 

Hm, can anyone tell me what kind of Chipset the Radeon Mobility 9000 used with the Acer has?

----------

## webmarck

I am pretty sure I use the fgrlx driver and 2.6.1 kernel.

```

# File: XF86Config-4

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Research, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

#      Option    "omit xfree86-dga" 

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

    Load   "synaptics"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "dk"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

      Identifier      "SynapticsTouchpad"

      Driver          "synaptics"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

  Option        "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

  Option        "LeftEdge"      "1700"

  Option        "RightEdge"     "5300"

  Option        "TopEdge"       "1700"

  Option        "BottomEdge"    "4200"

  Option        "FingerLow"     "25"

  Option        "FingerHigh"    "30"

  Option        "MaxTapTime"    "180"

  Option        "MaxTapMove"    "220"

  Option        "VertScrollDelta" "100"

  Option        "MinSpeed"      "0.06"

  Option        "MaxSpeed"      "0.12"

  Option        "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

  Option        "SHMConfig"     "on"

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "USBMouse"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ImPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection 

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    ModelName       "1400x1050@60Hz"

    HorizSync      27-90 

    DisplaySize    320 240     

    VertRefresh    40-60

    Option       "DPMS" "true"

    Option       "CalcAlgoritmn" "CheckDeskopGeometry"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000100" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, NONE"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "no"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000800"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "on"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "6"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4c66

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1400x1050 1024x768 640x480"

#        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1400 1050

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1400x1050 1024x768"

    EndSubsection

    

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "USBMouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "SynapticsTouchpad" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

This is a copy of my log (would be very happy if somebody could tell me why my touchpad is unknown  :Cool:  )

Edit:had to spit the post in 2 so there where room for the log. Sorry for all the "spam" just didnt want to leave out any info since I am not sure witch is important and witch is not

----------

## webmarck

This is my log

```

This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.1-gentoo i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 10 February 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Thu Feb 12 09:05:35 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "USBMouse"

(**) |-->Input Device "SynapticsTouchpad"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "dk"

(**) XKB: layout: "dk"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(++) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80022040, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3340 card 1025,001f rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,3341 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 1025,001f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 1025,001f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 1025,001f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1025,001f rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 83 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24cc card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24ca card 1025,001f rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24c3 card 1025,001f rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 1025,001f rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24c6 card 1025,001f rev 03 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4c66 card 1025,001f rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 14e4,4401 card 1025,001f rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:04:0: chip 8086,1043 card 8086,2527 rev 04 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:06:0: chip 1217,7114 card 4401,0000 rev 20 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:06:1: chip 1217,7114 card 4801,0000 rev 20 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:06:2: chip 1217,7110 card 1025,001f rev 00 class 08,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:07:0: chip 104c,8026 card 1025,001f rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd05fffff (0x400000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:6:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0300000 - 0xd03fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (2:6:1), (2,7,10), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 7 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 Lf [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9] rev 1, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xd0100000/16, I/O @ 0x3000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd0209000 - 0xd02097ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0208000 - 0xd0208fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd0206000 - 0xd0206fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0204000 - 0xd0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd0209000 - 0xd02097ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0208000 - 0xd0208fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd0206000 - 0xd0206fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0204000 - 0xd0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0209000 - 0xd02097ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0208000 - 0xd0208fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0206000 - 0xd0206fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0204000 - 0xd0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 2.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/synaptics_drv.o

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.8

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/synaptics_drv.o

(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI RV250 Id (R9000),

   ATI RV250 Ie (R9000), ATI RV250 If (R9000), ATI RV250 Ig (R9000),

   ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250 Lf (M9),

   ATI RV250 Lg (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO),

   ATI RV280 Ya (R9200LE), ATI RV250SE Yd (R9200SE),

   ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+), ATI RV250 5C63 (M9+), ATI R200 QH (R8500),

   ATI R200 QL (R8500), ATI R200 QM (R9100), ATI R200 QT (R8500),

   ATI R200 QU (R9100), ATI R200 BB (R8500), ATI RV350 AP (R9600),

   ATI RV350SE AQ (R9600SE), ATI RV350 AR (R9600 PRO),

   ATI RV350 NP (M10), ATI R300 AD (R9500), ATI R300 AE (R9500),

   ATI R300 AF (R9500), ATI R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1),

   ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO), ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO),

   ATI R300 NF (R9600 TX), ATI R300 NG (Fire GL X1),

   ATI R350SE AH (R9800SE), ATI R350 AK (Fire GL unknown),

   ATI RV350 AT (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AU (Fire GL T2),

   ATI RV350 AV (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AW (Fire GL T2),

   ATI R350 NH (R9800), ATI R350LE NI (R9800LE), ATI R350 NJ (R9800),

   ATI R350 NK (Fire GL unknown)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset ATI RV250 Lf (M9) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0209000 - 0xd02097ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0208000 - 0xd0208fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0206000 - 0xd0206fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0204000 - 0xd0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x0820b120

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0209000 - 0xd02097ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0208000 - 0xd0208fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0206000 - 0xd0206fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0204000 - 0xd0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [32] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000800"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000100"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, NONE"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "6"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "PAL-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(WW) fglrx(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI RV250 Lf (M9)" (Chipset = 0x4c66)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1025, PciSubDevice = 0x001f)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party grafics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd8000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xd0100000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x01

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kByte (64-bit DDR SDRAM)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

   Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type NONE

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- None

 DAC Type  -- Unknown

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- NONE

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): 

(WW) fglrx(0): Only single display is connected, DesktopOption will be ignored

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(II) fglrx(0): Panel ID string: HTC                     

(II) fglrx(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1400x1050

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals enabled

(**) fglrx(0): Pseudo Color Vsuals enabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=35000; xclk=20000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1400x1050 1024x768 640x480

(II) fglrx(0): Total 1 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1400x1050 (pitch 1408)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1400x1050 1024x768 640x480": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1400x1050 1024x768 640x480"  108.00  1400 1448 1560 1688  1050 1051 1054 1066

(**) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (320, 240) mm

(**) fglrx(0): DPI set to (111, 111)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) fglrx(0): FSAAScale=1

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma 141098811

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is 141100683

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.8

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000800

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000255

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: no

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(II) fglrx(0): using CAIL version [ATI LIB=CAIL.LIB,IA32,2.0024]

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0209000 - 0xd02097ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0208000 - 0xd0208fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0206000 - 0xd0206fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0204000 - 0xd0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [17] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [35] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [36] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(WW) fglrx(0): Cannot read colourmap from VGA.  Will restore with default

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd87ac000 (size=0x03854000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected XFree86 version: 4.3.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "agpgart"

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] loaded kernel module for "fglrx" driver

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf9997000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf9997000 to 0x4022d000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd8000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 3.2.8

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Sep 21 2003

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI Fire GL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.1-gentoo

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xd0100000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f000217 bridge: 0x8086/0x3340

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f000314

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocoll is enabled for grafics board. (cmd=0x1f000314)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] grafics chipset has AGP v2.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 28672

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xfde4c000

(II) fglrx(0): VisualConfigs initialized

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): front overlay:  0xd8d58000

(II) fglrx(0): back overlay:   0xd8ee4000

(II) fglrx(0): video overlay:  0xd9070000

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd8000000 FBMappedSize: 0x007ac000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd8000000, size: 0x7ac000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd8400000, size: 0x3ac000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd8600000, size: 0x1ac000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd8700000, size: 0xac000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd8780000, size: 0x2c000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd87a0000, size: 0xc000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd87a8000,0x4000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd87a0000,0xc000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd8780000,0x2c000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd8700000,0xac000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd8600000,0x1ac000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd8400000,0x3ac000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd8000000,0x7ac000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1408,1428)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1408,1050) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1056)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1408 x 364

(**) Option "dpms" "true"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "CalcAlgoritmn" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   Solid Lines

   Dashed Lines

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) USBMouse: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) USBMouse: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) USBMouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) USBMouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) USBMouse: Buttons: 5

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.12.4

SynapticsTouchpad no synaptics event device found

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "on"

(**) Option "LeftEdge" "1700"

(**) Option "RightEdge" "5300"

(**) Option "TopEdge" "1700"

(**) Option "BottomEdge" "4200"

(**) Option "FingerLow" "25"

(**) Option "FingerHigh" "30"

(**) Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

(**) Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

(**) Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

(EE) SynapticsTouchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device

(EE) SynapticsTouchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "SynapticsTouchpad"

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USBMouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) USBMouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1400 hbeg: 1448 hend: 1560 httl: 1688

              vdsp: 1050 vbeg: 1051 vend: 1054 vttl: 1066 flags: -2147483648

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

```

----------

## Radi

@webmarck:

can you use the touchpad basically, or isn't it responding on any input moving mouse etc. ?

Do you load the evdev modul?

There is no problem in your Xfree Log.

At First i had some problems with the tapping on the pad for clicking

Just look at my config, its working quite nice for me:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse2"

    Driver      "synaptics"

    Option      "Protocol"      "ImPS/2"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/event0"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

    Option      "Edges"         "1900 5400 1800 3900"

    Option      "Finger"        "25 30"

    Option      "MaxTapTime"    "180"

    Option      "MaxTapMove"    "150"

    Option      "VertScrollDelta"       "100"

    Option      "MinSpeed"      "0.02"

    Option      "MaxSpeed"      "0.18"

    Option      "AccelFactor"   "0.0010"

    Option      "SHMConfig"     "on"

    Option      "UpDownScrolling"       "on"

    Option      "CorePointer"   ""

    Option      "EmulateMidButtonTime"  "75"

EndSection

```

----------

## Radi

Oh wait, damn, my browser search option does not find the Last EE's

Do you have activated the touchpad, try to make the touchpad activ by pressing <Fn>+<F7>.

Yes, that could be the problem.

----------

## pestilence

I noticed this difference in your config file:

Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, NONE"

I am going to try this now...since i suffered another Hang up few minutes ago...let's see...

----------

## pestilence

OK i changed the values with webmarcks config....

My first notice is that the fonts are totally different sizes from my previous desktop...gonna see now if i have any problems.

----------

## webmarck

Sorry for the incomplet desciption of my problem.

My Touchpad DO work but I cant seem to get any of the "nice" stuff to work (doubletap).

I have jus tried to change my device to /dev/input/event0 but with out a change.

I have "manually" made 

  mknod /dev/input/event0 c 13 64

  mknod /dev/input/event1 c 13 65

  mknod /dev/input/event2 c 13 66

Dont know what they does and why but it says so in the README file (use version 0.12.4 of synaptics driver btw)

BUT looking at my kernel config I DONT have evdev module  /sigh. I will recompile my kernel when i get home and see if it doesnt help  :Cool: . Thx for the help guys

----------

## Radi

since xfree-3.4.0-r3 ebuild emerge applies a extra synaptics patch, you don't need to install it manually anymore.

look, at my config i posted above, when you copy it into your XFConfig file it should work properly

----------

## safferli

 *webmarck wrote:*   

> BUT looking at my kernel config I DONT have evdev module  /sigh. I will recompile my kernel when i get home and see if it doesnt help . Thx for the help guys

 

If you compile it as a module, make sure to autoload it before you start X!

----------

## safferli

 *tuxlover wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> After a while of usage I get really bad hard disk performance under 2.6.1 on my tm 800.
> 
> I played around with almost all the hdparm settings, but still, after some usage hdparm -t /dev/hda reports mostly between 5(!) and 8 mb/s.

 

Argl! That's the reason my startup times are so slow! Lucky you with your 5MB/s. I get 500... KB/s! 

Man, this is searious... Shutting down hdparm doesn't help at all, Using

```
-X66 -d1 -u1 -m16 -c3
```

puts the -t somewhere between 3 and 5 MB/s. As iwth tuxlover, my -T settings are just about OK at ~660MB/s.

Guys help me!  :Wink:  Friend of mine says: serve you right, that's an Hitatchi harddisk, there are the worst you can get for money... but that doesn't console me. Any tips?

----------

## pestilence

```

root@pestilence pestilence # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   836 MB in  2.11 seconds = 396.27 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   54 MB in  3.41 seconds =  15.85 MB/sec

```

```

root@pestilence pestilence # cat /etc/conf.d/hdparm

# Copyright 2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/hdparm/files/hdparm-conf.d,v 1.1 2003/03/01 21:17:39 sethbc Exp $

# Or, you can set hdparm options for ALL drives using all_args..

# eg.

# this mimics the behavior of the current script

disc0_args="-d1 -A1 -m16 -u1 -a64 -c3"

cdrom0_args="-d1"

```

I will also enable the flags to the cdrom...i was just afraid to enable them that there might be something wrong with them...

----------

## webmarck

```

root@acer-laptop / # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

 

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1404 MB in  2.00 seconds = 701.05 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   46 MB in  3.15 seconds =  14.62 MB/sec

```

```

nicolai@acer-laptop nicolai $ cat /etc/conf.d/hdparm

# Copyright 2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/hdparm/files/hdparm-conf.d,v 1.1 2003/03/01 21:17:39 sethbc Exp $

 

# You can either set hdparm arguments for each drive using disc*_args and cdrom*_args..

# eg.

# disc0_args="-d1 -X66"

# disc1_args"-d1"

# cdrom0_args="-d1"

 

# Or, you can set hdparm options for ALL drives using all_args..

# eg.

# this mimics the behavior of the current script

all_args="-X udma5 -A1 -a1 -m16 -u1 -d1 -c3"

```

----------

## pestilence

I think i am starting to jump around...this post exhange has given more power to the Tuxtop  :Razz:  Woohoo!!! Thanks webmarck

----------

## safferli

 *pestilence wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> disc0_args="-d1 -A1 -m16 -u1 -a64 -c3"
> ...

 

Hmm, even with yor settings I get 

```

root@epikur root # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1300 MB in  2.00 seconds = 649.45 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:    2 MB in  8.71 seconds =  235.06 kB/sec

```

That's even worse than before...

----------

## pestilence

Hmm my hdparm worked out of the box no needed to tweak anything..have you searched around the Net for something similar for your HD drive?

----------

## safferli

Our harddrives should be the same  :Wink: 

The fastest I can get is 700MB/3MB if I use:

```
-A1 -a1 -m16 -u1 -d0 -c3
```

note that I turned dma *off*... strange. But even if I use that configuration, my laptop becomes unusable due to long ap launch times. Administration is fine though... nano starts in seconds, compiling also isn't a problem.

----------

## webmarck

I think ACER is big user of OEM stuff they can buy cheap

This is the hd in my laptop

```

root@acer-laptop nicolai # hdparm -I /dev/hda

 

/dev/hda:

 

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       IC25N040ATCS04-0

        Serial Number:      CSH409DLGXN58B

        Firmware Revision:  CA4OA71A

Standards:

        Used: ATA/ATAPI-5 T13 1321D revision 3

        Supported: 5 4 3 2 & some of 6

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:   78140160

        device size with M = 1024*1024:       38154 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:       40007 MBytes (40 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        bytes avail on r/w long: 4      Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Vendor, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Advanced power management level: 128 (0x80)

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=240ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    NOP cmd

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    SMART feature set

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    SET MAX security extension

                Address Offset Reserved Area Boot

                Power-Up In Standby feature set

           *    Advanced Power Management feature set

           *    SMART self-test

           *    SMART error logging

Security:

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

        44min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT.

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

```

My is a 803LCi_bt (with no bluetoot btw)

----------

## pestilence

Webmark i got the same HD..  :Smile: 

root@pestilence pestilence # hdparm -I /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       IC25N040ATCS04-0

        Serial Number:      CSH405DCH72N5B

        Firmware Revision:  CA4OA71A

Standards:

        Used: ATA/ATAPI-5 T13 1321D revision 3

        Supported: 5 4 3 2 & some of 6

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:   78140160

        device size with M = 1024*1024:       38154 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:       40007 MBytes (40 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        bytes avail on r/w long: 4      Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Vendor, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Advanced power management level: 128 (0x80)

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=240ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    NOP cmd

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    SMART feature set

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    SET MAX security extension

                Address Offset Reserved Area Boot

                Power-Up In Standby feature set

           *    Advanced Power Management feature set

           *    SMART self-test

           *    SMART error logging

Security:

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

        44min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT.

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

----------

## safferli

Ah, we *do* have different harddisks! Just remembered that my 801 Acer has a 60G drive... I figured out what caused the slow app launch times: it's the missing /etc/dommainname file. Somehow, every app looks for it? Don't know why they should do that... Anyhow, I still get low hdparm tests, just as before. But at least my system now is usable. Here's my hdparm -I:

```

bash-2.05b# hdparm -I /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       HITACHI_DK23EA-60

        Serial Number:      PV9356

        Firmware Revision:  00K2A0A1

Standards:

        Used: ATA/ATAPI-5 T13 1321D revision 3

        Supported: 5 4 3 2 & some of 6

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  117210240

        device size with M = 1024*1024:       57231 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:       60011 MBytes (60 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(cannot be disabled)

        bytes avail on r/w long: 4      Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Vendor, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Advanced power management level: 128 (0x80)

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=240ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    NOP cmd

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    SMART feature set

           *    Mandatory FLUSH CACHE command

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    SET MAX security extension

                Address Offset Reserved Area Boot

           *    Advanced Power Management feature set

           *    SMART self-test

           *    SMART error logging

Security:

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

                supported: enhanced erase

        54min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT. 54min for ENHANCED SECURITY ERASE UNIT.

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

```

----------

## webmarck

Recompiled the kernel WITH evdev module (did a full recompile since i needed to remove some stuff I didnt need) and now the touchpad works like a charm  :Cool:  WEEE. One more problem less to think about.

----------

## Radi

 *webmarck wrote:*   

> Recompiled the kernel WITH evdev module (did a full recompile since i needed to remove some stuff I didnt need) and now the touchpad works like a charm  WEEE. One more problem less to think about.

 

Hehe The right distro for the right notebook.

```
ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       IC25N040ATMR04-0

        Serial Number:      MRG264K2DYHDPP

        Firmware Revision:  MO2OAD0A

Standards:

        Used: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 3a

        Supported: 6 5 4 3

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   65535

        heads           16      1

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:    4128705

        LBA    user addressable sectors:   78140160

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:   78140160

        device size with M = 1024*1024:       38154 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:       40007 MBytes (40 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        bytes avail on r/w long: 4      Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Vendor, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Advanced power management level: 128 (0x80)

        Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 254

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=240ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    NOP cmd

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    SMART feature set

           *    FLUSH CACHE EXT command

           *    Mandatory FLUSH CACHE command

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    48-bit Address feature set

                Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

           *    SET MAX security extension

                Address Offset Reserved Area Boot

           *    SET FEATURES subcommand required to spinup after power up

                Power-Up In Standby feature set

           *    Advanced Power Management feature set

           *    General Purpose Logging feature set

           *    SMART self-test

           *    SMART error logging

Security:

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

        34min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT.

HW reset results:

        CBLID- below Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper
```

can someone tell me what this 

```
Standards:

        Used: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 3a

        Supported: 6 5 4 3
```

means?

Btw.: It seems theres not everywhere the same stuff in the same notebook.

----------

## federico

But why my xfree says that ther's no synaptic hardware...

----------

## Willem Hendriks

i installed with 2.6 and acpi

but there is no /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/performance

but i can see the info, limit, power andthrottling. I followed the guide, did i forget a USE far? (didn't set  them like the guide)

----------

## Radi

I think this stuff is now stored in the new /sys filesystem of the 2.6 kernels.

@federico: Some postings above webmarck had some similar problem, i wrote some lines to the touchpad just read it and try them.

----------

## pestilence

OK new update!!!

I compiled 2.6.3 with ATI support as a module (inside the DRM section of the kernel configuration) i emerged xfree 4.3.0-r4 and compiled kde 3.2

I have to say that now the system is more stable...more powerfull and my glxgears with the native kernel driver is:

```

pestilence@pestilence pestilence $ glxgears

7054 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1410.800 FPS

7054 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1410.800 FPS

7073 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1414.600 FPS

7070 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1414.000 FPS

```

----------

## feffi

I made an update today to the lcpci section, it's an really intensive report on all kind of hardware built into our baby. Have a look at it.

edit: Also uploaded my current configs to my server and updated the link graveyard

@pestilence:

1. Yes I can, as well as others confirm that fan noise, whatever raises the system level, it must be huge or disabling some daemons...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I noticed this difference in your config file:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

2.This is actually the same setting i have. If you put in a second AUTO after the first your able to connect to a beamer and so on, but give it a try...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I compiled 2.6.3 with ATI support as a module (inside the DRM section of the kernel configuration) i emerged xfree 4.3.0-r4 and compiled kde 3.2
> 
> I have to say that now the system is more stable...more powerfull
> ...

 

This is very good news, I'll try it once I have time...

@safferli:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I had this once -- total lock, can't switch to other consoles and CPU fan starts to spin. Pressing the "power" button (configured to start "poweroff") powers off safely.
> 
> 

 

1. This is exactly what I get. BTW: I don't have any errors restarting XFree...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> That's even worse than before...(hdparm)
> 
> 

 

2. I've got about 8MB! That topic is realy strange (more downstairs in this post)

3. I can confirm your /etc/domainname stuff. Just set it and no more app delays.

@Willem Hendriks:

see the /sys/... directory, since you're using 2.6. in 2.4 it was /proc/..., but I pointed that out in that section....

So here comes the hard part: The performance of the HDD, my current speeds lay around 8/720MB, so THIS IS NOT VERY FAST !!! ARGHHH !!!!

I've made a benchmark with bonnie++...same results. Then I switched to windows and benchmarked...same result! I desperadly not hope that this is a hardware issue, but keep on going boys!! This is tough stuff...

P.S.: Please be carefull posting complete logs or configs as this is really annoying. If I would post all my configs here, I would surely have about 100 pages. Again, please just post the important stuff, not the whole config...

----------

## pestilence

Kev: up to now my system is running i got no freezes at all from the minute is switched to the native build driver of the kernel.

KDE 3.2 is awesome...i could say it's twice as fast as the kde 3.1.5 konqueror opens up in seconds...its like opening a text browser!!!

Here are some samples of the timings:

```

pestilence@pestilence pestilence $ time kfmclient openProfile webbrowsing

real    0m2.218s

user    0m0.078s

sys     0m0.006s

```

This is sample of opening konqueror while running xmms and compiling krusader in the background!

Its stunning!  :Smile: 

----------

## safferli

 *_kev_ wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> That's even worse than before...(hdparm)
> 
>  
> ...

 

Hm, have a look at this post, people are experiencing the same problems: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=862861

 *_kev_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. I can confirm your /etc/domainname stuff. Just set it and no more app delays.

 

Yes, setting the domainname solved the problem -- somehow. Startuptimes are normal if I am logged onto the net -- e.g. at the university. If I use my Acer at home, the startup times are terrible again. I can stop /etc/init.d/net.eth0, and the startup times return to the normal state. BUT, if I stop net.eth0 ALSA complaines and I have to live without sound. I'll look more closely into this when I find some spare time.

----------

## feffi

Hi guys,

I've done some research on the Hitachi drive and found the following:

Hitachi Performance Compare

I've done some research on Hitachi drive an found that the tranferrate of approx. 20MB/sec is the fastest where 8-10MB/sec is average (depending on where the data is actually on the drive). Furthermore this drive seems to be one of the faster ones built into laptops...sad, but true...

Have a look at it. If someone has some good news despite this post here, keep on posting !

----------

## thepi

_kev_, first I'd like to say you did a wonderful job here! i would never have come that far configuring my laptop (acer tm800lci, the original one w/o bluetooth). at least it'd have taken forever for me to find out about i.e. the kernel config.

anyway, i do have that freeze problem as well. always happens in mozilla (firebird 0.7 as well as firefox 0.8 ) when i'm scrolling around too much (via mousewheel, that is). but it also happens for example in sylpheed-claws, when the main window is redrawing (esp. if i accidentally check mail twice in a row). 

symptoms are always the same: can move around the mouse, but no reaction on clicking/keyboard typing. meanwhile, redrawing stops (in firebird/-fox it displays a part of the page twice, depending on the direction i was scrolling), and the cpu fan turns on. power button takes me out safely, and ssh'ing in is reported to work (i heard, didn't check that yet).

after some research, i could narrow it down to a problem which has to do with the ati graphics driver; apparently some function lets X get stuck in a BUSY loop, rendering it unable to answer even to CTRL-ALT-BKSPC.

i found a hint to this here.

every problem report i found goes back to the function radeon_freelist_get().

seemingly nobody digged into that problem, i even found reports on that bug (on freebsd as well!)  dating well over 2 years ago (late 2001/early 2002, don't remember where i found it).

to sum it up, it seems to have to do with the overall ati-radeon support in xfree. 

let's hope someone will solve that, i'm trying since 2-3 weeks and it's driving me nuts! I'm not enough of a kernel hacker to debug the xfree sources already.

any comments are welcome.

greets

 pi~

----------

## feffi

@thepi: Thank you for your wonderfull work into this topic! Track that thing down an make a bug-report to gentoo, xfree, ATI or the dri-project.

OR better mail THEM all !! A lot of people would be pleased if this bug is dead...  :Twisted Evil: 

If you hear any news about this bug, pm me or post here...

----------

## pestilence

I can report 7 hours uptime with many application running such as Zend Mozilla Firebird and xmms on kde 3.2 with the build in drivers of the kernel and still no freezes or glitches...

Let's hope this is the solution to our problems...

----------

## federico

I want to tell you a story.. I have a travelmate 291 lmi and a friends of mine bought the same notebook.. well, the max screen resolution of mine is 1024x768@60 (as acer says) and he has for example resolutions like 1400x1050@85 ..

Then our two notebooks are quite different, he has a lighter chassis' color and the sticker says XGA (mine), the other says SXGA..

My life was nice before knowing that there are different hardware on that 291lmi and mine is not so good..

Fede

----------

## korban

also had lock up problems in mozilla and MozillaFirebird with ATI 3.7.0 driver when using wheel-mouse.

after switching to DRM no more problems, but the "Display Power Management" from xscreensaver doesn't work with DRM. Is there an other way to totaly blank the display after some minutes? maybe possible with acpid?

----------

## feffi

@all:

As I'm using ati-drivers 2.8.0, this problem also occurs in these drivers as well...

----------

## feffi

This is a message I recently got from from Duke12 and I want to point out some stuff, as I've discovered other threads where noobs are not threatened that well. I hope you all agree to my answers, as even the silly questions about a topic are usefull to the community. I never (this is an order  :Very Happy:  ) want to hear the good old "RTFM" here!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi, I recently stumbled on you thread on how to install Gentoo on a 803LCI and since I've been intrigued about Gentoo for some time, your guide just might give me the confidence and boot I needed to try it out !
> 
> 

 

That's good, give it a try, it the best (at least in my oppinion)!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> But before I do, I need ask : Is there a Acer notebook community somewhere on the net ? I've found large communities for Sager, Toshiba and Dell, but nothing for Acer yet. If you can direct me to one, I would very much aprreciate.
> 
> 

 

Nope, sorry, there is currently no dedicated community I know of for the Travelmate. That's why I opened up this thread. I don't want to outsource this thread to a seperate community board. 1st this board is well known and 2nd this thread is also know on linux-on-laptops.org and tuxmobil.org so there is no need to drive away the members currently active in this forum-thread. But if you want to participate in our discussion or have questions about your laptop, don't hesitate to ask there (even though it might be a silly question), it will definetly be answered.

Gentoo Acer 803LCi support thread (discussion section)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This is my first laptop and I just got it yesterday. I'm probably gonna have some noob questions about the 8003LCI before I'm ready to install linux and I would like to find a place where to ask them.
> 
> 

 

You're at the right place here...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> For example, the laptop came with XP-pro preinstalled and I don't have a clue as to why there's a second partition called Acer Data ... I would very much like to repartition my hard drive and reinstall win XP from scratch, but would like to find out if that partition, or installing drivers is an issue before I format the whole thing.
> 
> 

 

OK, that'smight not be a heavy problem, the "acer-partition" contains only some data (all the customized hardware stuff for windows drivers to use) for restoring your winxp system from the acer-recover-cds. SO, if you don't need a recovery (which I suppose), you can spill that partition (like I did) and completly build up your system (inclusive winxp) from scratch. NOTE: The recover-cds will not let your install winxp, you'll need a full-install-version. For summary: You can definetly reformat the whole thing without worrying about issues...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I'd also like to find out if there are any issues dual booting XP/linux (in this case it would be Gentoo) on the notebook ...

 

Here also you don't have to worry about, this is possible and easy to do (I have this configuration layout). I will update my Tutorial about this topic if there is demand for it.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Anyway, if you can redirect me to a forum where I could ease myself in the 803LCI community, I would realy appreciate !

 

You're definetly in the best forum/thread for your Travelmate as most of my stuff apllies for linux in general and only some special stuff is for the Travelmate itself.

You should look at the Gentoo Installation Guide. There is also a partitioning guide inside this doc. As I'm stuck with linux now for a long time, this forum is the best I've discovered in that time...

If you have any questions (I mean any) just feel free to ask!

----------

## pestilence

OK the update.

After 4 days running the DRM kernel module of ATI i can confess that i have not experienced any kind of lockups with any kind of intensive use of the system (kde 3.2, xmms playing, compiling heavy stuff in the background and Zend (java based) development suite working, mysql and apache2 running) no kind of lock ups no freezes only some minor glitches for the mouse cursor sometimes (it must be related to something else not the X session).

If anyone is really annoyed with the ati-drivers lockups occuring i strongly recommend to him switching to build in kernel modules.

If you want to wait a little more i will be updating this post regularly with 

information regarding this issue.

My current configuration is:

Kernel: 2.6.3-rc1-love1

KDE: 3.2

gcc: i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.2

QT: 3.3.0

Kernel is to be upgraded today to version 2.6.3-rc2-love2 standby for further updates.

----------

## webmarck

Nice update Penstilence  :Cool: 

But witch version of the kernel did u run before? I have run 2.6.1-gentoo-r1 and 2.6.2-gentoo-r1 and I havent had any lockups at all. Makes me wonder if there might be other parameters involved in the error.

Currently I run on

2.6.2-gentoo-r1

xfree 4.3.0-r5

Gnome 2.4.2

And use 

USE="X alsa usb acpi mozilla apache2 mysql samba cups dga gnome java ldap mmx sse pcmcia dvd -apm -slang -kde -alpha -sparc -mips -hppa -arm -arts -oss -ppc -ppc64"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -frename-registers -fprefetch-loop-arrays -falign-functions=64"

----------

## thepi

 *_kev_ wrote:*   

> I hope you all agree to my answers, as even the silly questions about a topic are usefull to the community. I never (this is an order  ) want to hear the good old "RTFM" here!
> 
> As I'm stuck with linux now for a long time, this forum is the best I've discovered in that time...
> 
> If you have any questions (I mean any) just feel free to ask!
> ...

 

I perfectly agree to that, _kev_! sometimes the RTFM ideology is a bit overdone and scares away plenty of potential "customers" (e.g., to-be linux friends  :Wink: )  although i can understand that such questions are misplaced on dev- and kernel-lists and thus are rejected there, but hey, what's this forum for if not to help ppl, especially(!) noobs, to get accustomed to linux. as I stated before, I'd have had a (much) hard(er) time getting this to run on my acer800 baby if it wasn't for this forum (and this thread in particular). And that is although I'm not a complete noob when it comes to linux (esp. console-only, servers'n'stuff).

btw whoever has problems w/ non-working keys on external (esp. USB) keyboards, take a look here.

pi~

EDIT: url typo corrected. stupid me  :Smile: 

----------

## pestilence

Ok i updated a few hours back my kernel this is my current:

Kernel: 2.6.3-rc2-love2

USE="X usb acpi avi dga tcltk encode gif gphoto2 jpeg mmx mpeg mozilla x86 dvd fbcon -apm -alpha -sparc -mips -hppa kde -gnome gtk alsa gpm radeon -rage128 -sis -3dfx apache2 arts cdr fbcon spell xmms truetype mysql"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -frename-registers -falign-functions=64 -fprefetch-loop-arrays -pipe"

gcc: 3.3.2-r5

xfree: 4.3.0-r4 To be updated to 4.3.0-r5 today

Build in kernel ATI modules.

----------

## pestilence

Ok ati-drivers solution?

I don't know...haven't tested it...so check out by yourself:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=870865#870865

If anyone tests it please send back some info about it.

----------

## pjv

Seems like a good solution if it works. Do you mean compiling in DRM support in kernel (I have DRM=y but no card selected). I think that would conflict with my framebuffer however. Another solution seems the plain radeon driver. But I guess the fglrx driver is the only way if you want accelerated graphics:

My glxgears, fast enough, but I think one can get faster:

```
8130 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1626.000 FPS

9881 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1976.200 FPS

9931 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1986.200 FPS

```

The radeon driver used to give me 1400 FPS if I'm not mistaken. About the same as the kernel DRM. EDIT: sorry I was wrong, 1400 FPS is somewhat different from 1400 frames  :Very Happy: Last edited by pjv on Mon Feb 16, 2004 9:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fredrin

pestilence: Do you get TV-out to work with the build in DRM drivers?

-fredrin-

----------

## fredrin

What about starting an IRC channel on the freenode.net irc-network i.e #acer? Would there be enough users? I could be a nice place to hang out  :Smile: 

-fredrin-

----------

## pestilence

Haven't tested the TV out since i am not concerned about it.

If anyone can check this please report it here.

As for accelaration the build in kernel driver supports 3d accelarations since it has been implemented in the DRI project for the Radeons up to 9000 (that's what inspired me in using the build in driver).

I will try also to build a fglrx module with the mtrr patch (i just applyed it on the build in module) once i do so...reporting will be here as always  :Smile: 

----------

## fredrin

WLAN

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash$ cd /tmp/ndiswrapper 
> 
> bash$ cp driver/ndiswrapper.o /lib/modules/2.6.0/kernel/drivers/net/ 
> ...

 

I had to do this to make it work: 

```

bash$ cd /tmp/ndiswrapper 

bash$ cp driver/ndiswrapper.o /lib/modules/2.6.0/kernel/drivers/net/ 

bash$ cp driver/ndiswrapper.ko /lib/modules/2.6.0/kernel/drivers/net/ 

bash$ modules-update 

bash$ mkdir /usr/local/bin/wlan 

bash$ cp utils/loadndisdriver /usr/local/bin/wlan/

                   ^^^^

bash$ ln -s /usr/local/bin/wlan/loadndisdriver /usr/local/bin/loaddriver

                                ^^^^^^^^^^^^^

```

I guess this is right? It's working though  :Smile: 

-fredrin-

----------

## feffi

I think an IRC channel would be a good thing...open up one, let's see (anyone here familiar with bots?)...

@fredrin: Where exactly is the difference? Have I missed some spaces?

@pestilence: I will try that solution, let's see (got the same mtrr problem as mentioned in this thread, let's see...)

----------

## pjv

I haven't had any luck trying out the fglrx driver with a tweaked/disabled mtrr like suggested here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120178&highlight=fglrx+freeze

I hope pestillence and _kev_ have more success with the built-in DRM driver! Let us know guys!  :Smile: 

BTW: Has this bug (as I'm reading it has once existed in the built-in DRM as well but has been fixed) ever been submitted as a new bug for the fglrx drivers?

----------

## fredrin

_kev_ what I tried to say, was this: 

It says 

```

bash$ cp utils/loaddriver /usr/local/bin/wlan/

bash$ ln -s /usr/local/bin/wlan /usr/local/bin/loaddriver

```

in the guide.

I think it should be

```

bash$ cp utils/loadndisdriver /usr/local/bin/wlan/

bash$ ln -s /usr/local/bin/wlan/loadndisdriver /usr/local/bin/loaddriver

```

Or have I missed something?

-fredrin-

----------

## pestilence

Ok here is the short alternative guide on the ATI 9000 Mobility configuration using the build in kernel Module:

cd /usr/src/linux

the  "linux" directory should be pointing to the kernel version you are about to build.

Ok for the 2.6.x kernel versions what is important to do is:

Enable AGPgart support 

================

Inside the:

```

Device Drivers  --->

   Character devices  --->

<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

<M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

```

And now enable the ATI Radeon Module of the kernel:

```

Device Drivers  --->

   Character devices  --->

[*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

<M>   ATI Radeon

```

Recompile the kernel and install load your new kernel and make sure the agp modules are loaded...how you did this?

either do it manually:

modprobe agpgart

modprobe intel-agp

Or load them automagically when you load your system:

 echo "agpgart" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

 echo "intel-agp" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

This will load the modules during boot up.

Now on for a nice clean X Configuration:

IMPORTANT: Make sure you are using the X version of opengl not the ati TO CHANGE THIS SIMPLY TYPE THE FOLLOWING:

```

root@pestilence pestilence # opengl-update xfree

```

First of all i tested this on the Xfree 4.3.0-r4 AND Xfree 4.3.0-r5 so i can't gurantee anything for previous versions of Xfree (allthough it should work without any problems).

Ok i configured X in this way:

su root

X -configure

and then:

cp /root/XF86Config.new /etc/X11/XF86Config

Now edit your XF86Config file and make sure that at least this options are enabled and present (this will help your system to get max performance out of the ATI driver:

```

Section "Device"

        Option  "AGPMode"       "4"

        Option  "EnablePageFlip"        "True"

        Option  "IgnoreEDID"    "off"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "ati"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "Radeon R250 Lf [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

```

Ok the next thing to keep in mind is the default Screen configuration...doesn't look so good so i changed it to:

```

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      300   230     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "AUO"

        ModelName    "f03"

        HorizSync       27-90

        VertRefresh     40-60

        #DisplaySize    320 240

        Option  "DPMS"  "true"

EndSection

```

Make sure the dri section is correct before starting X:

```

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Ok start X...you should be able to reproduce this scores:

```

pestilence@pestilence pestilence $ glxgears

9360 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1872.000 FPS

10040 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2008.000 FPS

10037 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2007.400 FPS

10053 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2010.600 FPS

```

Last but not bad you can alter the ATI mtrr to be read correctly...

How?

Ok here it comes:

```

root@pestilence pestilence # vi /etc/conf.d/mtrr-fix

```

Add the following inside this file:

```

#!/bin/bash

echo "disable=2" >| /proc/mtrr

echo "base=0xd8000000 size=0x4000000 type=write-combining" > /proc/mtrr

```

Now make sure this is loaded in the beggining:

```

root@pestilence pestilence # vi /etc/conf.d/local.start

```

And add this line to this file:

```

# This is a good place to load any misc.

# programs on startup ( 1>&2 )

/etc/conf.d/mtrr-fix

```

I CAN'T BE 100% SURE IF YOUR MTRR IS REFLECTING THE SAME RANGE TO MAKE SURE PLEASE TAKE A LOOK INTO YOUR KERNEL MESSAGES IN /var/log/messages YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO SEE THE FOLLOWING LINES:

Feb 16 17:11:52 pestilence mtrr: MTRR 3 not used

Feb 16 17:11:52 pestilence mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x4000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x1000000

IF YOU DO SEE THIS LINES AS SHOWN HERE WITH THE SAME VALUES DON'T CHANGE ANYTHING IN THE VALUES ABOVE. IF NOT THEN CHANGE:

"base=0xd8000000" --> To the first number shown in the mtrr /var/log/messages message

And "size=0x4000000" --> to the second number of the mtrr message.

Whoa!!! I think the Lock up days are in the past  :Smile: 

----------

## pjv

So do you really need that mtrr thing? Or is it stable without too?

Thanx for the information pestillence, I will try it in a couple of days maybe. Do you have the console framebuffer/bootsplash enabled in the kernel?

----------

## fredrin

Maybe this is interresting pestilence?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> from: Linus Torvalds [email blocked]
> 
> <- snipp ->
> ...

 

Something to test?

-fredrin-

----------

## pestilence

I am waiting to download the new love sources...once done i will also check the ati-drivers as well with the kernel build in drivers.

----------

## pjv

Pestillence again thanks for your research.

I've just compiled the new gentoo-dev-sources kernel-2.6.2-gentoo-r1. It seems a really decent kernel (supermount finally works again).

I'm also using the kernel DRM drivers. All is looking good. Still, wait and see if I don't crash. At least the framerate is good:

```
9941 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1988.200 FPS

9942 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1988.400 FPS

9941 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1988.200 FPS

```

Now just cross your fingers that X doesn't freeze!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## feffi

@pestilence: Thanks for your effort in that ATI problem. Can you give me some feedback when everything is functional?

----------

## pestilence

Yeah Kev sure thing  :Smile:  when i finish and i am 100% sure and get some feedback by other users i will let you know  :Smile: 

----------

## thepi

Okay i just recompiled & reconfigured the whole thing according to pestilence's instructions.  Of course, X froze while I was emerging the current -r5 (from -r3), this time while scrolling within endeavourII. Still, it managed to finish before I did a reboot from ssh.

@_kev_: if there are no negative reports you should at least take this into your howto as an alternative!

Now running internal ati drm. I did a little heavy-scrolling-test right now which i bet would've crashed X before (w/ ati-drivers). Performance in glxgears is fine, can't tell any difference between drm & ati-drivers. no crashes so far.

btw, as a side-effect this also automagically fixed a problem w/ standard fonts being always a tad to small to be comfortably readable (didn't know where to change this anyway), and also the keyboard works perfectly normal now  :Very Happy:  (before I had to press twice to get a ~, and the # key was interpreted as "print key"?!?). Dunno what the graphics driver issue had to do with this  :Surprised:   Anyway, thanks, pestilence!

I'll keep you updated!

greetz

 pi~

----------

## pjv

Still good here too, totally crash-less since ati-drm!

@thepi: Did you have a font dpi problem as well? I always found it strange that only with fglrx I had smaller fonts in gdm using the industrial theme (gnome was ok, it has an option). I've learned btw that you can set your dpi in XF86Config with an option.

Cheers

----------

## thepi

 *pjv wrote:*   

> Still good here too, totally crash-less since ati-drm!

 

Yeah me too, totally crash-free since >2 hours scrolling-frenzy  :Smile: 

 *pjv wrote:*   

> I always found it strange that only with fglrx I had smaller fonts in gdm using the industrial theme (gnome was ok, it has an option). I've learned btw that you can set your dpi in XF86Config with an option.

 

Well when I ran X for the first time after switching to ati-drm, the fonts would be totally oversized - first I suspected that it was running on 1024x768 or so. Now I know how to change the font size in xfce4. Very easy actually  :Razz: 

Maybe I had still in mind how changing the font size would fsck up the interface on windows, it's a nightmare over there. Cut window texts, anyone?  :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: another goodie: scummvm finally works in rescaled fullscreen mode! yay!  :Very Happy: 

pi~

----------

## feffi

@thepi: The Graphics section has to be rewritten (was written before this actual error occured), so this will take time and I want to wait until this problem is really solved (good old maintainer style). All I can do is test it for myself and wait for pestilence's report (if I may call it like this), because he is more into this topic than me...

BTW: I know that other sections have to be updated as well, so if you have any suggestions, don'T hesitate to pm me with code snips...

----------

## pestilence

@kev I run lots of tests and anything i can think having *gl requirements...everything worked 100% stable no freezes no nothing.

So pretty much i can assure that the kernel driver works fine for the 2.6.2 and 2.6.3 (thats the pre-release...i am now compiling the new love source for the 2.6.3 i don't think i will encounter any problems).

Ok next report coming in in a few hours...

----------

## pjv

Some things you might wanna add:

1. -mcpu=pentium4 to your CFLAGS. My USE flags and CFLAGS are ofcourse different but that's your own flavour. Also I have more radical hdparm settings and they work well. Also my kernel config ofcourse  :Confused:  is not entirely the same.

2. Supermount setup (I'm using it) and mounting your USB Stick to /dev/sda or /dev/sg0 instead of the changing host0/...-thingy.

My fstab:

```
/dev/hda1               /Windows        vfat            noatime,user,defaults,gid=users,uid=pjv,umask=002                       0 0

/dev/hda5               /Data           vfat noatime,user,defaults,gid=users,uid=pjv,umask=002                       0 0

                                                                                

none                    /Dvd            supermount      dev=/dev/cdroms/cdrom0,fs=auto,user,--,defaults,gid=users,uid=pjv,umask=002           0 0

none                    /Stick          supermount      dev=/dev/sg0,fs=auto,user,--,defaults,gid=users,uid=pjv,umask=002               0 0

```

Make sure you are using supermount v0.4 which comes with 2.6.2 kernels.

3. Bootsplash and framebufer vga=0x342 because you want 1400x1050

My Grub menu.lst setup at the moment (bootsplash set up but off)

```
title=Gentoo linux (2.6.2-gentoo-r1 mykernelconfig017)

root (hd0,5)

kernel (hd0,5)/bzImage-2.6.2-gentoo-r1-mykernelconfig017 root=/dev/hda8 vga=0x342 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr splash=0 resume=/dev/hda7 resume2=/dev/hda7

initrd=/boot/initrd-1400x1050

hdb=ide-scsi

```

4. What is the I2C thing for? Hardware sensors, which hardware sensors?

5. I haven't heard anyone speak about THE most fantastic feature of my TM803LCiB , the mail led! Download the latest acerhk drivers and follow the directions: http://www.informatik.hu-berlin.de/~tauber/acerhk/ . For now they only support the mail led light which is under the mail app hotkey on your keyboard. You need to copy the folder to your kernel source and add a line to the Makefile above, then recompile, reboot, and load the module acerhk. This will give you proc control over the light. I've made two scripts (one to turn it on, another to turn it off and run my mailapp) and setup Gnome's Postcheck applet to call them on mail receipt/user response. (If you want them, ask for them. :Very Happy: ) This "You've got mail"-led is SO SO cool!   :Cool:  It's the best thing on the laptop (not meaning that the rest of it is bad, not even near bad   :Smile:  )! You might also want to try the acertm drivers (which don't work either, but I believe they add a little bit of proc information)

6. My wlan still doesn't work (allthough I believe it has worked before). I need to do some research there. But what I wanted to say was that the drivers also contain an install script that does everything for you (follow the guide).

7. Some links to Gentoo-exterior Acer TM80x howto's: (at the moment one, but I've seen more, will try to find them again)

- www.tuxmobil.com: A site with so many acer related links, incredible! At least eleven acer TM howto's, plus a lot of links on components, producent info, mobile guides,... Make sure you have seen them all and click through!

- more to come...

Ciao

----------

## thepi

My system's  up for some 24 hours now, didn't have any lockups since i switched. Doing lots of mwheel-scrolling, that'd definately freeze my system if the bug was still there.

But nothing happens. At all.

I'm just becoming a very happy linux user again  :Smile: 

Finally, that bug really drove me nuts, almost made me use windows again (inner resistance was stronger tho  :Twisted Evil: )

I know that you can't just overthrow the whole graphics section, and I appreciate that you don't. After all, it could still contain the bug, or an even more horrible one.

Anyway, I'd suggest you add a comment like "if you're experiencing problems (X freezing...), see discussion thread, page 10 for a possible solution (pestilence's post).

Seems to work, but await further investigation". Just for the desperate acer-tm800 user out there, like me  :Wink: 

[edit]

@pjv: Did you recompile ndiswrapper after you last time recompiled your kernel? AFAIK this has to be done everytime you compile the kernel. Also the install script wouldn't work for me, had to do it by hand.

The acerhk thing is hot stuff btw. Didn't try it out yet. I really hope it will operate all keys someday. Maybe if I have a little time in my holidays...  :Wink: 

[/edit]

greetz

 pi~Last edited by thepi on Thu Feb 19, 2004 8:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pestilence

Hehe don't worry you were not the only desperate user out there...i was also  :Smile:  72 hours of load...with whatever you can imagine...not a single lockup...build in kernel drivers act as a rock!!!  :Smile: 

Ok new problem though...bootsplash in the new 2.6.3 kernel release has problems...so i am working on the new bootsplash patch (allthough i guess steel300 will have tomorrow a new release with a patch...)

@_kev_ I will writte a new nice and clean doc for the drivers for the 8xx series if this is ok with you...suggest you move to these series so that we have more input on the dread X Freeze issues...   :Laughing: 

----------

## feffi

@pjv:

1. I know that the CFLAGS sections is a little bit like religion. As soon as the GCC-Group will update their optimizations, I will definetly change the flags. While the "-march=pentium4" seems to stall on some packages (mainly server stuff, but anyway) I will not include them (I experinced some errors and oops with them on my old layout)...

2. Supermount is definetly a add-on section! As I was using vanilla-kernel until now, I haven't tried it, but as I write this I compile my kernel once more...   :Cool: 

3. As I don't know GRUB very well (the config looks very simple though), don't use it and to get more to the point, don't like it, I will not write a section on GRUB. BUT, before you flame me now, I would ask you to write a little section on GRUB with all that stuff I've included for LILO right now and send it to me.

4. See section 6 ACPI for more. It's already included for a long time.

5. I already know this. The 'acerhk' as well as the 'launchkeys-project' and the 'acertm' are on my updatelist (I'm on contact with the developers right now and have a friend who is working on this code).

6. What??

7. If you looked already at the tuxmobil.org site, you should have discovered my tutorial there...spread the word...

BTW: I know all these tutorials and I mean ALL of them, BUT also, if you get some news or want to contribute a link-list (would be interesting) which I can include in the 'link graveyard, just pm me.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - more to come
> 
> 

 

hopefully !!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## feffi

 *thepi wrote:*   

> My system's  up for some 24 hours now, didn't have any lockups since i switched.
> 
> 

 

I didn't switch to the DRM, just updated XFree, no lockups anymore...strange...

```

bash$ mount /dev/investigator /mnt/problem

bash$ ls -alh /mount/problem

***oops*** - too many files

bash$ sh update_acer_thread.sh

***oops*** - no time slice left on scheduler (using Anticipatory Scheduler)

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Anyway, I'd suggest you add a comment like "if you're experiencing problems (X freezing...), see discussion thread, page 10 for a possible solution (pestilence's post).
> 
> Seems to work, but await further investigation". Just for the desperate acer-tm800 user out there, like me 
> ...

 

Yes, definetly will include that...noted...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> @pjv: Did you recompile ndiswrapper after you last time recompiled your kernel? AFAIK this has to be done everytime you compile the kernel. Also the install script wouldn't work for me, had to do it by hand.
> 
> 

 

This is definetly neccessary to use it again afte recompiling the kernel...section updated...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The acerhk thing is hot stuff btw. Didn't try it out yet. I really hope it will operate all keys someday. Maybe if I have a little time in my holidays... 
> 
> 

 

Hopefully you'll have some time in holidays...  :Laughing: 

----------

## feffi

 *pestilence wrote:*   

> 72 hours of load...

 

Hey this is not a server...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> @_kev_ I will writte a new nice and clean doc
> 
> 

 

This is perfectly OK with me, just go ahead, I have use for a little help!

----------

## pjv

@ _kev_: My last post was only a list of suggestions to get the manual more complete/updated. It's your thread, so you don't HAVE to change anything ofcourse.  :Wink: 

@thepi: I do always recompile ndiswrapper. The script does work for me but doesn't give the right result. As I said I have to do some research. It's a very jumpy and traitourous thing. For instance my real w70n51.inf and w70n51.sys in WinXp are different in size than the version with which ndiswrapper wants to work.  :Confused: 

@ _kev_:

Gladd to know you are all aware of acerhk and are lobbying for it's support for 80x.

I'm not an expert on grub but was just showing how your config might look. I'm certainly not interested in a stupid grub vs. lilo discussion. I don't have the time for it at all. I might write a bit on Grub someday, although that is quite pointless.

BTW: My system has been running well for some time now. I think you can call it stable. I just hope that those bootsplash problems aren't ati-drm related!?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Cheers

----------

## pestilence

 *_kev_ wrote:*   

>  *pestilence wrote:*   72 hours of load... 
> 
> Hey this is not a server...
> 
> 

 

Hehehe yeah but with all this gentoo recompilations / fresh installations it has become a new server for me  :Razz: 

But surely i don't miss the rpm bull*** days...  :Smile: 

----------

## pestilence

Confirmed with the new kernel sources 2.6.3-love1 everything is working prima!

----------

## pestilence

Ok we have an ATI new release...i will download and test the new ati-drivers. But i cannot do it at this time. If anyone wants to give it a try send some comments also here.

----------

## feffi

@all:

I just updated XFree (as I was mentioning above) to a new release and *pop* everything vanished. No locks anymore (and I'm doing really heavy scrolling). The only thing left is the misusage of the MTRR...

----------

## pjv

Now this question pops up in my head, and I think in many more:

What is the difference between ati fglrx drivers and kernel-drm drivers? Which  are better?   :Surprised: 

----------

## feffi

Hi friends,

added User Authentication via pam_usb to section 13. Universal Serial Bus

added Email LED to section 17. Styleguide

added Compile time for different applications to section 5. Important must-have software

more to come...

 *pjv wrote:*   

> What is the difference between ati fglrx drivers and kernel-drm drivers?

 

Really good question. Maybe someone want to dig into ??

@all: I need your help on gathering some compile times on differend programms like BUILT, Kernel, KDA, GNOME, XFree, etc...

So if you got any of them at hand please pm me (do not post them here, would be too much confusing) and I will include them.

----------

## Gruffi

I had to return my laptop because the network interface died on me....   :Crying or Very sad: 

Will post the DVD stuff when i get it back...

----------

## fredrin

New BIOS is out -> 4a17

ftp://ftp.support.acer-euro.com/notebook/TravelMate_80x/bios/

How to update the bios on the Travelmate in linux?

-fredrin-

----------

## |T5|

i think you will have to use one of this good old msdos bootdisks ...

----------

## fredrin

New ATI driver is out. 3.7.1

http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/Linux_371_Release_Notes.html

Anyone tried them yet? Maybe the memoryleak is fixed.... (hope)

-fredrin-

----------

## federico

I have now the 1.60 bios on my travelmante 291lmi but nothing changed..

Fede

----------

## federico

```

altair acerhk # cd /usr/src/linux

altair linux # ls drivers/acerhk

AUTHORS  INSTALL   NEWS    acerhk.c  built-in.o

COPYING  Makefile  README  acerhk.h  doc

altair linux # grep acer drivers/Makefile 

obj-m                           += acerhk/ 

altair linux # make modules

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CC [M]  drivers/acerhk/acerhk.o

drivers/acerhk/acerhk.c:33:31: linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory

drivers/acerhk/acerhk.c:1625: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `EXPORT_NO_SYMBOLS'

drivers/acerhk/acerhk.c:1625: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

drivers/acerhk/acerhk.c:323: warning: `pbutton_fct' defined but not used

drivers/acerhk/acerhk.c:351: warning: `wbutton_fct_1' defined but not used

make[2]: *** [drivers/acerhk/acerhk.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/acerhk] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

altair linux # uname -a

Linux altair 2.6.0-gentoo-r1 #4 Mon Jan 12 23:16:05 CET 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

altair linux # 

```

What's wrong in my setup ?

Federico

----------

## federico

My bro who programs better than me made the module compile as .o

BUT..

air acerhk # modprobe acerhk

FATAL: Error inserting acerhk (/lib/modules/2.6.0-gentoo-r1/misc/acerhk.o): Invalid module format

altair acerhk # 

In my opnion this module can't work on 2.6.x kernels...

----------

## federico

Next, on another topic..

What about sensors? It's possible to get them working?

I can do just that:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

eeprom                  6792  0 

i2c_sensor              2944  1 eeprom

i2c_i801                7184  0 

i2c_dev                 9216  0 

i2c_core               23176  4 eeprom,i2c_sensor,i2c_i801,i2c_dev

```

```

blackman@altair blackman $ sensors

eeprom-i2c-0-51

Adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 1400

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       256

eeprom-i2c-0-50

Adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 1400

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       256

```

But I already know I have 2slots containing 256mb of rams each one..

Nothing about fan or processor voltage/temperature

Uff..

Fede

----------

## pjv

That's a perfectly normal error. You need the modversions.h file. It might already be in some other kernel source you have on your system. Or if not, you need to update your linuxheaders (a package in portage), if I'm not mistaken. Then you should place the file in <kernelsource>/include/linux. Then do everything again.

Cheers

----------

## federico

The error it's not so common as modversions.h appears after the first build of a 2.4 series kernel and the 2.6 serie doesn't use it..

Anyway cross compiling the module I obtained my acerhk.o BUT I can't load it into my kernel..

```

acerhk # insmod acerhk.o 

insmod: error inserting 'acerhk.o': -1 Invalid module format

altair acerhk # 

```

Do you got this working? How?

Fede

----------

## pjv

Well, I believe I had the same modversions.h error too (and I was compiling a 2.6 kernel). The kernel might not need it but acerhk appears to need it! Copy the file from your 2.4 kernel as I said and compile again. 

I'm not sure if our problems are/were the same, if I'm not giving the right advice, please excuse me.

Ciao

I'd like to add this, but I'm very unsure about it (and haven't checked it): Aren't modules these days .ko?

----------

## |T5|

modversions.h should be included in the 2.6 kernel sources as well but it hoides in a different directory. Linking it to the one acerhk proposes does the job.

----------

## federico

@T5 wich directory? I can't find it...

About DSDT and ACPI, i fixed mine (also if this not solved my problem graphically explained here  :Smile:  http://www.sideralis.net/blackman/battery.png ) so you can find a correct DSDT for travelmate 291lmi here: http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/view.php?id=165

----------

## |T5|

well i myself linked /usr/src/linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1/include/config/modversions.h to

/usr/src/linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1/include/modversions.h

----------

## thepi

yep the linking should work. that's how i got it to work anyway. still have to use that nifty button somehow. so many features, so few time...   :Rolling Eyes: 

pi~

----------

## Radi

has someone made experince with tvout and ati-drivers?

----------

## pestilence

SMall update:

Love-source 2.6.4-rc2-love1 are working kick ass on the travelmate 800 lci, scheduling is far more better than any kernel version...i stronly recommend them to all of you.

Just an update. 

@kev i will be writting that guide soon enough for your relief  :Smile:  i checked the ati-drivers on my desktop system (ati Radeon 9700 pro) and it seems they are working quite nice with the latest xfree release. So i guess its pretty much safe to use the ati-drivers as well if you really like it (i prefer the kernel modules).

If you have any updates drop a note.

----------

## pjv

How can one run for instance setiathome and screensavers on a centrino without keeping it at 1600mHz? So tell setiathome it can use all my cpu power but only the power it as at 600mHz. I don't think you could do this at all with nice.

----------

## |T5|

if u use speedfreqd / cpufreqd you should take a look at /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq

there is everything you need for a quick &dirty version ...

regards

----------

## |T5|

The problem with dual head config for tvout was solved by deactivating dga, as described later in the thread.Last edited by |T5| on Sun Mar 21, 2004 2:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pestilence

@|T5|

Could you post some Log of your xsession and XFree? also does it quit silently? or noisy? and if yes can you post the errors?

----------

## |T5|

there seem to be absolutely no clue why it is quitting, nothing in messages, nor in syslog nor in the XF86 logs ...

maybe you could verify this behaviour  :Wink: 

----------

## pestilence

I can't with my current hardware...i will ask some friend to check it for me and get back to you.

----------

## preacher

Drivers for Intel 2100 are out.

However they still lack WEP-support, but that will probably be fixed soon.

But since I want 11g-support in my laptop, I'm wondering if it would be possible to exchange the Intel 2100 miniPCI with ANY miniPCI-card, not just the TrueMobile 1150?

There are apparently some good MiniPCI-cards supporting 11g that work fine with linux.[/url]

----------

## federico

Really Interesting. I have to try them to choos wich are better, those or the ndis ones..

Fede

----------

## preacher

The 804LCi has, apart from a larger harddrive and 1.7ghz cpu, also a 11g wlan-card instead of only 11b.

Other than that, it seems identical to the 803LCi so I'm hoping this guide will work fine with it.

However, has anyone got any clue which chip provides the 11g wlan, and if it works in linux, be it native or using ndiswrapper?

----------

## fredrin

From Rage3d.com

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> TI Proprietary Linux Driver Features
> 
> The ATI proprietary Linux driver provides TV Output support for ATI graphics cards that support TV out. The ATI proprietary Linux driver also allows for the following monitor arrangements:
> ...

 

This is the thread at the rage3d.com forum http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33746855

Anyone which have the guts, time and skill, pleas report your experience.

-fredrin-

----------

## feffi

ok, hello to all I'm back (I accidently removed this thread from my watch-list, stupid me, and I was wondering there is no update or post so far)...  :Rolling Eyes: 

I've updated the Graphics section and included pestilence's tutorial and mtrr-fix for the ATI-Radeon 9000

Furthermore I'm investigating into the Open-Source Intel Driver and a friend of mine is targeting the ATI-TV-Out problem.

So be patient, we currently have heavy workload on gentoo here (I just set up a Gentoo-Cluster  :Cool:  so applause and some 'horray' would be appreciated  :Laughing:  )

P.S.: Yes, you can laugh!    :Laughing: Last edited by feffi on Fri Mar 12, 2004 7:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## feffi

Hi,

I've written a small parser in PHP for the emerge.log file which gives me the compilation times for all packages currently in the logfile.

Now I would like to ask you all, if you can bzip2 your emerge.log for me and send it to me via email? I would be very pleased about it, as I could provide some compilation times for the tutorial. Before you ask, SURELY I will release this parser script, but I just want to test/bugfix it a little bit before releasing...

Stay tunedLast edited by feffi on Fri Mar 12, 2004 7:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## feffi

OK, here comes another one

Added FN-Volume-Keys and XFree-OSD (really nice)

----------

## |T5|

Hi, this Config should work for TV-OUT, using two different instances of XFree. So everything should work, except moving windows from one screen to the second.

HMM, maybe this files would need a cleanup  :Wink: .

regards 

xvlun

```
# File: XF86Config-4

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Research, a substitute for xf86config.

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

    

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    Load    "synaptics"

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"  #THIS SEEM TO BE REALLY IMPORTANT FOR ME, TRY TO COMMENT THIS LINE OUT IF YOU WANT BUT BE WARNED

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    RgbPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option "DontZap"

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

     Identifier   "Keyboard1"

     Driver   "Keyboard"

     Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

     Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

     Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/mouse"

    Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"

    Option      "Protocol" "auto"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option      "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Mouse2"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/mouse0"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

        Option          "Edges"         "1900 5400 1800 3900"

        Option          "Finger"        "25 30"

        Option          "MaxTapTime"    "180"

        Option          "MaxTapMove"    "220"

        Option          "VertScrollDelta"       "100"

        Option          "MinSpeed"      "0.02"

        Option          "MaxSpeed"      "0.18"

        Option          "AccelFactor"   "0.0007"

        Option          "SHMConfig"     "on"

        Option          "UpDownScrolling"       "on"

        Option          "Protocol"      "ImPS/2"

        #Option          "CorePointer"   ""

EndSection 

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   55-60

    VertRefresh 50 - 70

    Option "DPMS"

#   1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

#   ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "TV"

        HorizSync       31.5

        VertRefresh     49.0-61.0

        Option "DPMS"

   modeline "pal_320x240" 6.125 320 328 360 392 240 267 270 312 -hsync -vsync # H 15625 [Hz], V 50.0801 [Hz]

   modeline "pal_400x300" 7.75 400 416 456 496 300 444 450 625 -hsync -vsync interlace # H 15625 [Hz], V 50 [Hz]

   modeline "pal_512x384" 9.875 512 528 576 632 384 486 492 625 -hsync -vsync interlace # H 15625 [Hz], V 50 [Hz]

   modeline "pal_640x480" 12.25 640 656 712 784 480 534 540 625 -hsync -vsync interlace # H 15625 [Hz], V 50 [Hz]

   modeline "pal_768x576" 14.75 768 784 864 944 576 582 588 625 -hsync -vsync interlace # H 15625 [Hz], V 50 [Hz]

   modeline "pal_720x576" 13.875 720 744 808 888 576 582 588 625 -hsync -vsync interlace # H 15625 [Hz], V 50 [Hz]

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

#    Chipset     "generic"

    Driver      "vga"

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI0"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, STV"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "56-60" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "50 - 70" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "no"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-M"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "on"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "0"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4c66

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI1"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    Option "no_accel"                   "yes"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4c66

    Screen 1

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI0"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1400x1050" "1024x768" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

    

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1400x1050" "1024x768" "640x480"

    EndSubsection 

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen1"

        Device          "ATI1"

        Monitor         "TV"

        DefaultDepth    24

        ##

    SubSection "Display"

                Depth           16

                Modes           "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           24

                Modes           "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    Screen "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Mouse2" "Always Core" 

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

----------

## federico

CLAP for the cluster   :Cool: 

I have tried just now the xosd and it's really cool, that's another cool tool !

----------

## federico

I tried xbindkeys http://hocwp.free.fr/xbindkeys/xbindkeys.html for key binding and I discovered that I can use my P1 and P2 keys easily and I am really happy for that. It does not depend on the X system you are using so it's useful also if you use more than one X and so on...

You must set an .xbindkeysrc file like that for example (that's mine)

```

#BlockNum

      "xterm"

      m:0x10 + c:77

#P1

      "firefox"

      m:0x0 + c:236

#P2

      "sylpheed-claws"

        m:0x0 + c:178

#Vol +

      "~/osd.py +"

        m:0x0 + c:176

#Vol -

      "~/osd.py -"

        m:0x0 + c:174

#Mute

      "~/osd.py mute"

      m:0x0 + c:160

```

Here I set the mute volume, volume up and down, P1 and P2 keys and also blocknum because I want to osd_cat show it when I press it (now it's not ready the code..)

Then I propose this for the management, it's just a base program like the shell script show by kev

```

#!/usr/bin/python

import os,sys

show_vol='|'.join((

r'''echo `setmixer -V vol +0''',

r'''awk '/vol/{split ($3,a,",");print a[1];}'` "% Volume"''',

r'''osd_cat --font="-adobe-helvetica-bold-*-*-*-34-*-*-*-*-*-*-*" --shadow=2 --pos=top --align=right --colour=green --delay=1'''

))

if sys.argv[1]=='+':

   os.system("setmixer vol +3")

   os.system(show_vol)

elif sys.argv[1]=='-':

        os.system("setmixer vol -3")

   os.system(show_vol)

elif sys.argv[1]=='mute':

   os.system("setmixer vol mute")

```

I think that now the keyboard problems are solved forever   :Cool: 

Federico

----------

## hovenko

I tried your .xbindkeysrc file, but no luck. I managed to make the mute-command work though. The problem is that my Linux-installation doesn't detect the keys at all. I ran 'xbindkeys -k', but it didn't detect any keycodes for my specialkeys.

federico wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> I think that now the keyboard problems are solved forever  

 

I dont think the problem is solved at all :\

My laptop is an Acer TM803LCi, running Gentoo Linux

----------

## federico

Two friends of mine reported today the same problem... Absurd.. I will experiment with other kernels, maybe that's the problem..

Here they works..

[EDIT]

Checked on 2.6.x kernels (from x=0 to 3) and xkeybinds works well

My test is done on a 291lmi TravelMate, gentoo ~x86 with and without xmodmap running (not on the same keys...)

----------

## pjv

I believe the P1 and P2 keys for some non-800 Acer's were already working (they are just an extension of the keyboard). The 4 keys of the TM800 series however don't work yet, as they are sent through the BIOS or something. So it isn't that much a surprise that P1 and P2 work with a 29x whatever laptop.

----------

## federico

I thought it was a nice idea.. Excuse me  if it's not ...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## feffi

as the 80x series has some other hardware (look at a post of mine a little bit back in this discussion), it obvious that this xkeybinding thingy will work. Like 'xev' no tools whatsoever will definetly detect a keycode for those keys (althrough they are detected on 60x and 20x)...

So I think, we'll have to wait

P.S.: Please mail the makes of 'acerhk' and beg them for inclusion of the 80x series (as these guys have the most understanding how the keys work)

----------

## jjc

On the 803 the keyboard controller firmware won't generate scan codes for the extra keys unless a special command is sent to it.  Here's a little patch I wrote to do this.  This is against 2.6.4.

```
diff -pur linux-2.6.4/arch/i386/kernel/dmi_scan.c linux-2.6.4-jjc/arch/i386/kernel/dmi_scan.c

--- linux-2.6.4/arch/i386/kernel/dmi_scan.c   2004-03-11 09:55:25.000000000 +0700

+++ linux-2.6.4-jjc/arch/i386/kernel/dmi_scan.c   2004-03-15 09:54:20.821365376 +0700

@@ -16,6 +16,7 @@ unsigned long dmi_broken;

 EXPORT_SYMBOL(dmi_broken);

 

 int is_sony_vaio_laptop;

+int laptop_kbd_needs_extra_init;

 int is_unsafe_smbus;

 int es7000_plat = 0;

 

@@ -400,6 +401,13 @@ static __init int sony_vaio_laptop(struc

    return 0;

 }

 

+static __init int laptop_kbd_extra_init(struct dmi_blacklist *d)

+{

+   laptop_kbd_needs_extra_init = 1;

+   printk(KERN_INFO "Detected %s laptop needing extra keyboard initialization.\n", d->ident);

+   return 0;

+}

+

 /*

  * This bios swaps the APM minute reporting bytes over (Many sony laptops

  * have this problem).

@@ -702,6 +710,11 @@ static __initdata struct dmi_blacklist d

          MATCH(DMI_PRODUCT_NAME, "PCG-"),

          NO_MATCH, NO_MATCH,

          } },

+   { laptop_kbd_extra_init, "Acer Travelmate 800", {

+         MATCH(DMI_SYS_VENDOR, "Acer"),

+         MATCH(DMI_PRODUCT_NAME, "TravelMate 800"),

+         NO_MATCH, NO_MATCH,

+         } },

    { swab_apm_power_in_minutes, "Sony VAIO", { /* Handle problems with APM on Sony Vaio PCG-N505X(DE) */

          MATCH(DMI_BIOS_VENDOR, "Phoenix Technologies LTD"),

          MATCH(DMI_BIOS_VERSION, "R0206H"),

diff -pur linux-2.6.4/arch/i386/kernel/i386_ksyms.c linux-2.6.4-jjc/arch/i386/kernel/i386_ksyms.c

--- linux-2.6.4/arch/i386/kernel/i386_ksyms.c   2004-03-11 09:55:54.000000000 +0700

+++ linux-2.6.4-jjc/arch/i386/kernel/i386_ksyms.c   2004-03-15 09:54:20.831363856 +0700

@@ -192,6 +192,9 @@ EXPORT_SYMBOL(atomic_dec_and_lock);

 extern int is_sony_vaio_laptop;

 EXPORT_SYMBOL(is_sony_vaio_laptop);

 

+extern int laptop_kbd_needs_extra_init;

+EXPORT_SYMBOL(laptop_kbd_needs_extra_init);

+

 EXPORT_SYMBOL(__PAGE_KERNEL);

 

 #ifdef CONFIG_HIGHMEM

diff -pur linux-2.6.4/drivers/input/serio/i8042.c linux-2.6.4-jjc/drivers/input/serio/i8042.c

--- linux-2.6.4/drivers/input/serio/i8042.c   2004-03-11 09:55:22.000000000 +0700

+++ linux-2.6.4-jjc/drivers/input/serio/i8042.c   2004-03-15 09:54:20.833363552 +0700

@@ -646,6 +646,23 @@ static void i8042_timer_func(unsigned lo

    i8042_interrupt(0, NULL, NULL);

 }

 

+#ifdef CONFIG_X86

+

+static void i8042_laptop_extra_init(void)

+{

+   extern int laptop_kbd_needs_extra_init;

+   unsigned char param = 0x90;

+

+   if (!laptop_kbd_needs_extra_init)

+      return;

+

+   if (i8042_command(&param, 0x1159))

+      printk(KERN_WARNING "i8042.c: Failed to enable extra laptop keys\n");

+   else

+      printk(KERN_INFO "i8042.c: Laptop extra keys enabled\n");

+}

+

+#endif

 

 /*

  * i8042_controller init initializes the i8042 controller, and,

@@ -737,6 +754,10 @@ static int i8042_controller_init(void)

       return -1;

    }

 

+#ifdef CONFIG_X86

+   i8042_laptop_extra_init();

+#endif

+

    return 0;

 }

 

```

It is also necessary to call setkeycodes to tell the kernel keyboard driver how to map the scan code onto the keycode.  I handle this with an /etc/init.d/keycodes like this:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

depend() {

   need localmount

}

start() {

   

   # Load scan code to key code mappings   

   if [ -n "$KEYCODES" -a -x /usr/bin/setkeycodes ]

   then

      ebegin "Loading scan code to key code mappings"

      /usr/bin/setkeycodes $KEYCODES

      eend $? "Error loading key code mappings"

   fi

   

}

```

This is configured using /etc/conf.d/keycodes:

```
KEYCODES="e025 205 e026 154 e027 199 e074 239 e073 238"

```

The mapping is chosen so that applications (like X) will see the right scancodes if they use raw mode.   Hopefully at some point the keyboard driver will become less broken and this will be unnecessary. (I haven't yet added entries for the wireless and bluetooth buttons on the front of the machine.) 

To get reasonable keysyms in X, I added a section to /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/inet:

```
partial alphanumeric_keys

xkb_symbols "acer_tm800" {

    name[Group1]= "Acer TravelMate 800";

    key <I6C>   {   [ XF86Mail      ]   };

    key <I32>   {   [ XF86WWW      ]   };

    key <I74>   {   [ XF86Launch1      ]   };

    key <I73>   {   [ XF86Launch2      ]   };

    key <I25>   {   [ F13         ]   };

    key <I26>   {   [ F14         ]   };

    key <I27>   {   [ F15         ]   };

    key <I20>   {   [ XF86AudioMute      ]   };

    key <I2E>   {   [ XF86AudioLowerVolume   ]   };

    key <I30>   {   [ XF86AudioRaiseVolume   ]   };

};

```

Note that this maps Fn+F1, Fn+F2 and Fn+F3 onto F13, F14 and F15 respectively.

You then need to rebuild /etc/X11/xkb/symbols.dir by doing:

```
cd /etc/X11/xkb/symbols 

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/xkbcomp  -lfhlpR '*' >../symbols.dir
```

Also add acer_tm800 to $inetkbds in /etc/X11/xkb/rules/xfree86.

Then in your XF86Config-4, in the keyboard section use

```
         Option "XkbModel" "acer_tm800"

 
```

If you are using a Gnome desktop, no extra programs are necessary to make the keys do something useful.  You can use Acme (under Applications|Desktop Preferences|Multimedia Keys) to bind the key to one of a fixed set of actions.  This works even without the modifications to the xkb setup.  This works very nicely for the volume keys.   Under gnome 2.4.1, I also found it necessary to add /usr/bin/acme as a startup program (under Applications|Desktop Preferences|Advanced|Sessions).

To start a program that Acme doesn't know about, it is possible to use the window manager (Metacity).  To do this, you need to use the configuration editor to edit /apps/metacity.   For example, to make P2 start emacs, change global_keybindings/run_command_1 to XF86Launch2 and keybinding_commands/command_1 to /usr/bin/emacs.

----------

## feffi

hell, THIS is really good news, I'll try that immediatly and if it works, I'll definetly include this into the tutorial!

BTW: Has anybody gotten the Modem to work via hfps or similar?? A little tutorial would be nice...

----------

## tuxlover

 *preacher wrote:*   

> However, has anyone got any clue which chip provides the 11g wlan, and if it works in linux, be it native or using ndiswrapper?

 

in the config menu for my 2.6.3 kernel there is one a/b/g chip that seems to be supported:

Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/PCMCIA (NEW)

if someone finds out which mini-pci cards use it post it please.

----------

## thepi

 *federico wrote:*   

> I thought it was a nice idea.. Excuse me  if it's not ... 

 

It is indeed a nice idea (did not know of xbindkeys). It's not your fault that the tm800 behaves non-standard  :Smile: 

Thanks to jjc's kernel patch we should be able to finally use all the nifty special keys I'm missing so much  :Very Happy: 

@jjc: How did you find that out? That one gave us a hard time... you have my respect!

pi~

----------

## LcMatrix

I'Ve tried the Code postet by jjc on my Travelmate 801 LCiB. The Browser and Mail Key work perfectly. After patching the kernel source etc. KDE recognized the keys and i could attach them to Konquerer and KMail. The P1 and P2 Keys don't work (yet). Don't know why. Maybe the Code is different on the LCiB for them or it interferes with some other keys. Will check that out.

Something else:

Has anyone tried the ndiswrapper 0.6 ? At home where i do not use a WEP key everything works perfectly but at my university where i have to use a WEP key it doesn't seem to work - althoug it is noted as fixed in the release notes for that release. Anyone has some deeper insights ? 

Greetings,

Matrix

----------

## korban

also tried the code posted by jjc, same for me: Mail and Web key work great (thanks to jjc), the others are not recognized by xev.

(using love-sources 2.6.4-rc2, xfree-4.3.0-r5)

----------

## feffi

on my alptop also only the MAIL and WWW buttons work

----------

## preacher

Dont know if this is the right thread to report this in, but latest CVS of ndiswrapper now works with the Intel 2200BG, which is the 802.11gb-chip in the Acer 804LCi

Got a wireless connection against my AP with WEP in just a few minutes fiddling.

Btw, nice work with the special keys patch. Will try it out and see if it works on the 804 aswell, which (I believe) has basically the same hardware except for some minor hardware upgrades.

But why work on the bluetooth and wlan-button?

On my computer both buttons work, bluetooth out of the box and wlan as soon as I installed the ndiswrapper-driver.

... Unless ofcourse you want to remap the buttons to do something else...   :Cool: 

----------

## sonicwave

Hey everybody,

I am a still a little new to gentoo, but got my laptop up and running yesterday. I am having a bit of difficulty getting the right performance out of my Radeon though.

Compiled the kernel (after the emerge gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.4-r1.ebuild) with DRM and the Radeon kernel options enabled as module. Followed the guide, and installed (emerge) ati-drivers 3.2.8, and ran fglrxconfig to set everything up.

X runs beautifly so thats pretty cool  :Wink:  but i am getting a little low results on glxgears.

```

1283 frames in 5.0 seconds = 256.600 FPS

1250 frames in 5.0 seconds = 250.000 FPS

1250 frames in 5.0 seconds = 250.000 FPS

```

I emerged tuxracer, but that one quits on me with error

```

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1055:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: Device or resource busy

Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)

```

which maybe has something to do with the low performance (as in, something isnt loaded that should be?)

Help  :Wink: 

----------

## hovenko

```
Processor type and features  --->

  Processor family (Pentium M)  --->

    (X) Pentium M

```

There is in 2.6.4 of the Linux kernel support for the Centrino processor. I havn't seen anything in this forum about that, so i thought i could just make you all aware of that.

Don't know what the big difference between this one and Pentium 3 (and Pentium 4) is, since I have used Pentium 4 until now, without any problems.

I have also used -march=pentium4 in CFLAGS with the only problem when compiling openoffice (if I remember correctly). That had something to do with the optimalizationflag too (-O3).

I had problems with the synaptics driver for XFree86, after I switched to the xfree-radeon driver. away from ati.com closedsource driver.

That fixed itself somehow after a reboot. (only change was setting the psmouse driver from build-in to a module in the kernel)

----------

## feffi

 *hovenko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Processor type and features  --->
> 
> ...

 

Hhhhmm, looks quite interesting, didn't see that yet...

When I have time, I'll dig into that...

----------

## korban

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ChangeLog-2.6.4 :

Summary of changes from v2.6.3 to v2.6.4

============================================

...

<akpm@osdl.org>

	[PATCH] add Pentium M and Pentium-4 M options

	From: Adrian Bunk <bunk@fs.tum.de>

	add Pentium M and Pentium-4 M options:

	- add MPENTIUMM (equivalent to PENTIUMIII except for a bigger

	  X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT)

	- document that MPENTIUM4 is the right choice for a Pentium-4 M

...

----------

## federico

As I get my best results with 2.6.0-gentoo-r1 kernel, could someone post a benchmark with this PentiuM option compiled into the kernel ?

----------

## feffi

yes, federico, this would be cool    :Cool: 

----------

## thepi

 *sonicwave wrote:*   

> Hey everybody,
> 
> Compiled the kernel (after the emerge gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.4-r1.ebuild) with DRM and the Radeon kernel options enabled as module. Followed the guide, and installed (emerge) ati-drivers 3.2.8, and ran fglrxconfig to set everything up.
> 
> 

 

You should read the Gentoo on Acer 803 Guide thoroughly.

It contains some useful info about setting it up, especially that you should NOT compile DRM into the kernel if you intend to use ATI's binary drivers (which you do by #emerge ati-drivers). This has been posted all over this forum, there is an incompatiblity.

You could either

- exclude DRM and recompile your kernel, to use ati's binary drivers

- drop the ati-drivers and use xfree-drm. There's a Howto a little earlier in this post, works fine with me, and many others, no drawbacks in speed/quality =)

Remember that you have to load your modules prior to using them with modprobe, or you could add them to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 to load them at boot. See the link above, that should suffice to get an impression how this stuff works on linux.

Generally, I recommend to use the search function and read postings from the beginning, as your questions have already been answered before in this thread. This is not meant as an RTFM though  :Smile:   it is a good thing to ask, a guru doesn't just fall from the sky  :Wink: 

 *sonicwave wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I emerged tuxracer, but that one quits on me with error
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No, this should not be related to the performance issue, this is solely an ALSA problem. It could mean that, as it states, "the device is busy" e.g. another application currently uses sound output. If you have no such program (mplayer, xmms, ...) running, maybe there has been some misconfiguration. Again, I urge you to read the Acer Manual Thread (see link), there is a description on setting up alsa, worked fine with me.

*phew*, long one, hope I could help!

regards,

 pi~

----------

## |T5|

The last days i tried to get bluetooth to work, with success. Bluetooth just works fine, when configured in the following way. Compiling the bluetooth subsystem etc. as modules interferes with using hotplug causing kernel panic when shutting down, or when the bluetooth button is being used.

    bluez-pan

    bluez-sdp

    bluez-utils

    bluez-libs 

would have to be installed. while a pin has to be set in /etc/bluetooth/pin.

```
rc-update add bluetooth default
```

will start the sdp server and the hcid at boot

```
<*> Bluetooth subsystem support 

   <*>   L2CAP protocol support     

   < >   SCO links support    

   <*>   RFCOMM protocol support  

   [*]     RFCOMM TTY support 

   <*>   BNEP protocol support   

   [*]     Multicast filter support 

   [*]     Protocol filter support 

   Bluetooth device drivers  --->   

      <M> HCI USB driver

      [*]   SCO (voice) support      
```

----------

## sonicwave

@thepi: Thanks for the info. I have read the guide, appearantly not well enough. Did print it out n played it step by step though.

Anyway, thanks  :Wink: 

----------

## Eeki

Hi,

I am new to Gentoo and would like to install it but it is not clear to me which sources I should use? I read in the manual I should use Pentium 3 sources but I also read that people are using Pentium 4 sources?

What are the benefits of using one or another?

Thanks,

Eeki

----------

## feffi

Since the Pentium-M is neither a Pentium III nor a Pentium-4 it doesn't matter for real. But as the Pentium-M is more the architekture of the Pentium III, it's more usefull to take those sources. If you have a look at the current kernel, the optimizations for the Pentium-M are those of the Pentium III except for a larger 2nd level cache.

As it's architekture also implements SSE ans SSE2, you should include this in your USE-flags. If you want, you can take our manual because it's optimized for the Centrino.

Anyway, if you have any further questions, just go ahead and ask...

----------

## joeslow

Hi there,

I've been scanning this thread (and the manual one) now several times to find the actual section on IRDA without success. Neither can I find a Chapter 18. Am I missing something?

And another slighty OT question: Has anyone figured out how to make sense of the image files on the Acer recovery CDs? That would be most helpful since I'd like to run WinXP on VMware while working in Gentoo.

Thanks

Joerg

----------

## webmarck

I havn't tried it myself but here it a howto that includes IRDA

http://www.kcore.org/?menumain=4&menusub=1

Hope it helps - and plz post if it does so we (_kev_  :Cool:  ) can update manual

----------

## tuxlover

 *joeslow wrote:*   

> Neither can I find a Chapter 18. Am I missing something?

 

this thread has been split up, you can find the manual section with the actual chapters here (you are now in the discussion/support section)

but actually, both chapter 16 and 18 point to the "link graveyard", maybe something for _kev_ to fix.

----------

## feffi

sorry sorry sorry, due to a project I'm involved with my studies (also on Gentoo), I'm currently not able to update for a while. This does NOT mean, I will close this thread, I will continue it, when I have some spare time.

The IRDA section is not finished yet and I only gathered some links and tutorials yet, sorry for that...

----------

## preacher

I've been trying a lot but I can't quite seem to get two independent monitors in xfree, one Acer LCD and the other my Hansol external screen.

It works just fine to clone and stretch the image, but I want my external TFT to act as a secondary monitor (or the other way around of course.

I'm using gnome if that means anything, and this is my XF86Config-4:

```

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga" 

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 91.1

    VertRefresh 60

    Option "DPMS"

#Modeline      "1400x1050" 114.41 1400 1416 1704 1944 1050 1050 1060 1097 

#Modeline      "1024x768" 61.19 1024 1040 1216 1400 768 768 775 802 

#Modeline      "640x480" 23.96 640 656 720 864 480 480 484 501 

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

     Identifier "Hansol"

     HorizSync  30-80

     VertRefresh 50-60

     Option "DPMS"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000100" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "LVDS, CRT"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "30-80" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "50-60" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-G"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

#    Option "AGPMode"          "4"

#    Option "EnablePageFlip"       "on"

    Option  "DPMS"          "true"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4c66

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

#    Option "backingstore"

#    Subsection "Display"

#   Depth       16

#   Modes       "1400x1050" "1024x768"

#   Viewport    0 0

#    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1400x1050" "1024x768" "640x480" "320x240"

#        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

     Identifier   "Screen1"

     Device       "ATI Graphics Adapter"

     Monitor      "Hansol"

     DefaultDepth 24

     

     SubSection "Display"

         Depth         24

         Modes       "1280x1024" "800x600" "640x480"

#    ViewPort    0 0

     EndSubSection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    Screen "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "SynapticsTouchpad" "SendCoreEvents" 

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

It's basically an edited version of the one the ati-configurator writes for you, with some comments edited out here to save space.

I've been trying to change 

```
    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000100"
```

 from 100 to 200 and 000, and it just gives different results that I'm not interested of like clone and a display stretched over two screens.

I want two separate screens with independent resolution.

Anyone got any suggestions?

Edit: Cleaned out more unecessary stuff from the config posted for reasons of readability

Edit2: Reposted config...Last edited by preacher on Mon Mar 29, 2004 7:51 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## feffi

can you please post only the neccessary parts of your config files because it's really annoying scrolling through the whole config...

many thx

----------

## |T5|

I'm really asking myself if anybody is reading my posts  :Wink: . My TV-Out Setup should work for you with little change.  The Difference to your setup is mainly the definition of a second virtual graphics card that is running a sepperate instance of the x-server.

----------

## feffi

 *|T5| wrote:*   

> I'm really asking myself if anybody is reading my posts . My TV-Out Setup should work for you with little change.  The Difference to your setup is mainly the definition of a second virtual graphics card that is running a sepperate instance of the x-server.

 

That is excactly what I meant...  :Laughing: 

----------

## preacher

Thanks guys, got it working now, had missed the part that a secondary device was necessary to set up.

Pity though that one can't have it more like the windows way (please, no flames  :Wink: ).

I'd like to have an extra, independent desktop with different resolution that I am able to drag things to.

I could even settle for a stretched desktop if I could only have another resolution on the secondary screen, not just the same as the primary.

I agree, the xfree86 way of doing things has it's advantages as well, just not any for me  :Smile: 

----------

## LcMatrix

About the SmartCard Reader:

The driver preinstalled on the Acer Travelmate is just for the PlatinumSecure stuff and unable to read normal SmartCards. But it is possible to access all SmartCards using the Omnikey Cardman 4000 driver. I know this because i switched to this driver to use the smartcard reader under windows xp.

Although this driver is also available as a linux driver (source) which could be used with PCSC Lite from linuxnet.com (or the Portage tree) it is currently only available as a kernel 2.4.x source.

I have contacted Omnikey and requested a 2.6.x compilant source. 

This is the response:

 *Quote:*   

> > That is why i am hoping you could release a 2.6.x compilant driver source.
> 
> The adaption of our driver for kernel 2.6.X is on our schedule; I am 
> 
> looking forward to be able to release a new kernel 2.6 enabled driver 
> ...

 

This means that - if everything goes well - we will have a kernel 2.6.x smartcard reader driver for the Travelmate 80x "soon".

For those of you running 2.4.x on the Travelmate 80x check out the PC/SC driver for CardMan 4000 (V2.3.2 - Release: 11/12/03 - 46kB - Linux - Source code) drivers on http://www.omnikey.com/en/downloads.php and let me know if it works. 

Matrix

----------

## Fladnag

Brilliant! Thanks for the info - I was looking around for compatible drivers only a few days ago. I really don't like that PlatinumSecure software, possibly one of the most useless (and out of date) utilities I've found on a laptop in a long time.

EDIT: I've been playing with the drivers under XP and can't get them to play ball. I'm told that the device cannot start. I know it's off-topic, but how on earth did you get them to work? Thanks!

----------

## LcMatrix

I uninstalled the PlatinumSecure software and the installed card reader. after restarting i installed the omnikey drivers.

http://www.omnikey.com/en/download_func.php?op=47 should work - although i have the 4.0.0.9 and not the 4.0.0.10. I don't recall doing anything else beside that.

----------

## pjv

If this is true (I'm not going to check it myself in XP because if you uninstall PlatinumSecure your security setup with the cards is made forever unusable right?) it's great news, even if it's a tad off-topic. Would be nice to have all-smartcard-drivers for linux! I don't know how it is in your country, but here a lot of cards are smartcards if I'm  not mistaken (social security, even the ID cards soon)  :Wink: 

----------

## LcMatrix

we have some smartcards here too. medical card, bank card for example. that is why i wanted to use the reader properly.

I found the linux source drivers on the page i've got the windows drivers. i contacted the company and they will release a kernel 2.6.x compilant linux driver (source). All we need to have is a bit patiance. As i waited some months for the wireless lan drivers i'll have no prob waiting for that drivers  :Wink: 

----------

## feffi

Hi Guys,

I just received a beta release driver for the smartcardreader directly from a developer at O2Micro   :Laughing: 

I'm going to check this driver at once! And also the Omnikey driver sounds promising!!

BTW: has anybody gotten the "P1/P2" keys to work??

Those would be some of the last pieces to get to work on this notebook....   :Razz: 

----------

## Cthulhu

Hello all, its been a while since I last checked this thread and I admit it has become quite stunning  :Very Happy:  Good work!

Anyway, when I woke up this morning and turned on my laptop, the cd-rom ejected on its own. I tried to close it only to have it eject again. This kept going for a few times until it decided to remain closed.

When I booted and tried to insert a cd, it would not accept it by either ejecting at once after it was closed, or spinning for a few seconds and eject afterwards. While the cd was spinning I did a mount /dev/cdrom and I manage to "lock" it. Even if it would not eject, the cdrom could not be read; all the files on it were reported to be corrupted.

I'm about to call my retailer and see what I can do with this, but I first wanted to ask if anyone else had any similar problems. Also, when I was installing gentoo for the first time, after I bought the laptop, I accidentally  :Twisted Evil:  deleted that small hidden partition which as I read from somewhere holds some Acer recovery stuff   :Question:  . Does anyone know if I will have any problems with my warranty because of that?

Many thanks and keep up the good work!

----------

## korban

managed to get all my keys to work   :Very Happy: 

follow the guide from jjc and

change /etc/init.d/keycodes to:

```

#!/sbin/runscript

depend() {

   need localmount

}

start() {

   

   # Load scan code to key code mappings   

   if [ -n "$KEYCODES" -a -x /bin/setkeycodes ]

   then

      ebegin "Loading scan code to key code mappings"

      /bin/setkeycodes $KEYCODES

      eend $? "Error loading key code mappings"

   fi

   

}

```

(did only set the correct path of setkeycodes)

and /etc/conf.d/keycodes to:

```

KEYCODES="e025 90 e026 91 e027 92 e074 93 e073 94"

```

because scancodes can only be assigned to keycodes in the range 1-127 (see man setkeycodes)

----------

## LcMatrix

works perfectly. Just added 120 and 131 as F19 and F20 to my xmodmap file and i could assign and use them in KDE.

thanks a lot. well this leaves the smartcardreader as the only thing not working, yet  :Wink: 

----------

## pjv

Everything working would be great. But apparently I'm missing some things:

- hotkey: Do the mail and web keys work? How about a good script for the mail LED?

- ACPI: Are all states working? Suspend to memory (standby) for instance, and a stable suspend to disk (hibernate) mode?

- V90 modem: So you have this working then?

- Wireless: WEP and promisquious mode support. Does your WLAN button work?

- Irda, lirc, pcmcia and Bluetooth remain a bit untested.

Nevertheless we're definetely getting there, and quick too!

----------

## LcMatrix

 *pjv wrote:*   

> Everything working would be great. But apparently I'm missing some things:
> 
> - hotkey: Do the mail and web keys work? How about a good script for the mail LED?
> 
> 

 

Yes, the mail, web, p1 and p2 buttons are working. for the mail led all you need is one line to switch it on or off:

```
bash$ echo "on" > /proc/driver/acerhk/led 

bash$ echo "off" > /proc/driver/acerhk/led 
```

But this is already stated in the Travelmate manual section. I use this:

```

echo "off" > /proc/driver/acerhk/led 

kmail &

```

as action for my mail key and 

```

echo "off" > /proc/driver/acerhk/led 

```

as action executed when kmail has new mails (i don't use a notifying program atm)

 *pjv wrote:*   

> - ACPI: Are all states working? Suspend to memory (standby) for instance, and a stable suspend to disk (hibernate) mode?
> 
> - V90 modem: So you have this working then?
> 
> 

 

I never used either.  Long time since i used a modem.

 *pjv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Wireless: WEP and promisquious mode support. Does your WLAN button work?
> 
> 

 

Yes, no problems at all. At the university there is a WEP WLan with roaming and all that fancy stuff and i have no problems at all with ndiswrapper 0.6 and the intel wireless lan drivers (for windows) from the acer support page

 *pjv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Irda, lirc, pcmcia and Bluetooth remain a bit untested.
> 
> 

 

The problem with bluetooth is, that there are no really stable bluetooth apps to use yet. i tried kde-bluetooth but it can't do much. I can enable bluetooth and it recognizes my device but as soon as i disable it, the system freezes.

I can't test the other things because of a lack of test-hardware. I shouldn't have selled my old irda compatible cell phone. 

Maybe i just got too excited about those two little buttons that now finally work. The other hardware is fine too, but it's those little tings that make working with a pc really comfortable.

----------

## pjv

The advances we're making these last weeks are great nontheless!

Thanx all who are contributing so far and keep up the good work!

----------

## johnleo

This my first attempt at posting here after a wonderful couple weeks of lurking.  

Thanks to HK, et.al., I finally have my Travelmate 800lci working better than with any previous distribution. (Now running linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1)

Two questions, both relating to moving to

emerge -q /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.4.ebuild:

First: I am failing with jjc's patch, which is my main reason for making the switch  :Sad: 

And my efforts to debug this have been useless, without regard to how I twist patch -p1

```
root@deacon linux # patch -p1 --dry-run <jjcPatch

(Patch is indented 1 space.)

patching file arch/i386/kernel/dmi_scan.c

Hunk #1 FAILED at 16.

Hunk #2 FAILED at 401.

Hunk #3 FAILED at 710.

3 out of 3 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file arch/i386/kernel/dmi_scan.c.rej

(Patch is indented 1 space.)

patching file arch/i386/kernel/i386_ksyms.c

Hunk #1 FAILED at 192.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file arch/i386/kernel/i386_ksyms.c.rej

(Patch is indented 1 space.)

patching file drivers/input/serio/i8042.c

Hunk #1 FAILED at 646.

Hunk #2 FAILED at 754.

2 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/input/serio/i8042.c.rej

```

Second: In general, how does one conserve all the other patches and .config from the older kernel when making such a move?

regards,

JohnLeoZ

----------

## LcMatrix

I am using the 2.6.4 kernel and had the same results applying the patch. i patched the files manually and then it works. isn't that hard as it is only a few lines that need to be added.

----------

## korban

I also had to patch kernel (gentoo-2.6.3-r1) manually to get my keys working.

Logitech MX900 (bleutooth) works great after:

switching back to 2.6.3 (from 2.6.4), compiling Bluetooth AND USB into kernel,

that removed kernel oops at shutdown or when disabling bluetooth.

so bluetooth is working well, at least for me   :Very Happy: 

----------

## LcMatrix

 *korban wrote:*   

> I also had to patch kernel (gentoo-2.6.3-r1) manually to get my keys working.
> 
> Logitech MX900 (bleutooth) works great after:
> 
> switching back to 2.6.3 (from 2.6.4), compiling Bluetooth AND USB into kernel,
> ...

 

As i was thinking about getting the DiNovo Media Desktop that's good news. Why doesn't it work with 2.6.4 ?

----------

## korban

 *LcMatrix wrote:*   

> As i was thinking about getting the DiNovo Media Desktop that's good news. Why doesn't it work with 2.6.4 ?

 

it did also work with 2.6.4, but got a kernel oops at shutdown,

I also had general problems with 2.6.4 and USB (and hotplug), so I decided to switch back and everything worked great.

maybe these problems exist only with mm-patched sources:

tried mm-sources-2.6.4, love-sources-2.6.4 and love-sources-2.6.5 and always had USB problems.

to get hid working on bluetooth I followed this guide:

http://www.bueche.ch/comp/mx900/mx900.html

----------

## pjv

Seems nice equipment btw. Do you use the laptop's bluetooth or the included external radio?

(bit off topic I know, just curious)

----------

## korban

 *pjv wrote:*   

> Seems nice equipment btw. Do you use the laptop's bluetooth or the included external radio?
> 
> (bit off topic I know, just curious)

 

I'm using laptop's bluetooth and docking station just for charging,

really nice to have a wireless mouse without dongle!!

----------

## thepi

 *korban wrote:*   

> really nice to have a wireless mouse without dongle!!

 

I'd really love to do that, but an extra 100 was to much for me just to have bluetooth internally  :Crying or Very sad: 

so much for "the early bird..."   :Rolling Eyes: 

pi~

----------

## fredrin

A small update for your superb guide _kev_

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Just released version 0.4.0 of Qingy!
> 
> -	Properly detect framebuffer resolution on qingy startup, instead of using directfbrc.qingy, which is no longer necessary: you can safely remove it from your system. This also means that you no longer need to have the 'fbset' utility to compile qingy.

 

-f-

----------

## federico

I have a stupid question about the leds, on my travelmate 291 when I power on the pc I have some led in blue color, then they become green and orange..

Well, in wich case we have the blue color ? Can I simulate it to have my led in blue color ?

 :Laughing: 

Fede

----------

## LcMatrix

On http://www.informatik.hu-berlin.de/~tauber/acerhk/ there is a new version of the acerhk module which is supposed to have experimental support for the 800 series. Has anybody without the kernel 2.6 patch tested the new module. would be easier than unpatching the whole thing again etc. 

If someone has the buttons not working and the kernel not patched using the diff by jjc please report back if it works. 

Greetings,

     Benjamin

----------

## korban

I have managed to connect my cellular phone via irda:

using gammu to make backups of my nokia 8210 cellular phone, send sms, copy sms to textfiles, etc.

I collected some information from:

http://www.kcore.org/?menumain=4&menusub=1

http://www.physiol.usyd.edu.au/daved/linux/gsm-modem.html

you need the following kernel-settings:

```
Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)  --->

   [*] ISA support

Device Drivers  --->

   Networking support  --->

      IrDA (infrared) support  --->

         <M> IrDA subsystem support

         <M>   IrCOMM protocol

         [*]   Ultra (connectionless) protocol

         [*]   Cache last LSAP

         [*]   Fast RRs (low latency)

         Infrared-port device drivers  --->

            <M> IrTTY (uses Linux serial driver)

            <M> NSC PC87108/PC87338

```

ceate a file /etc/modules.d/irda:

```
alias tty-ldisc-11 irtty

alias char-major-161 ircomm-tty

options nsc-ircc irq=3 dma=3 io=0x2f8 dongle_id=0x09

alias irda0 nsc-ircc

pre-install nsc-ircc setserial /dev/ttyS1 port 0 irq 0

post-install nsc-ircc echo 115200 > /proc/sys/net/irda/max_baud_rate

```

reconfigure modules.conf:

```
modules-update
```

add to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:

```
nsc-ircc

ircomm_tty

```

install irda-utils:

```
emerge sys-apps/irda-utils
```

edit /etc/conf.d/irda:

```
IRDA=yes

IRDADEV=irda0

DISCOVERY=yes

```

add irda to default runlevel:

```
rc-update add irda default
```

for user access add to /etc/devfsd.conf:

```
REGISTER        ^ircomm.*     PERMISSIONS root.users  0660
```

now you can check your irda communication:

```
irdadump
```

to connect to the cell phone I use minicom (connect to /dev/ircomm0) and gammu.

----------

## LcMatrix

 *pjv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - V90 modem: So you have this working then?
> 
> 

 

have you tried http://www.kcore.org/?menumain=4&menusub=1 ? There seems to be a working Modem solution.

Greetings,

   Benjamin

----------

## pjv

Right thx, I'll check that out (but I won't implement it now, don't want to wreck my system now).

In the mean time I've got a Nokia 6310i working via Bluetooth. No full report ready yet, sorry guys   :Sad:  . Also some nice gnome apps have been started being developped. I've succesfully managed to send a vcard to the phone. Guess Bluetooth is just working out of the box (as long as you configure kernel right, emerge bluez etc. and maybe follow a small howto).

I also have got it to work once with IrDa but I have to look into that some more. Also have to try to get my remote controls to work via lirc.

So much to do and so little time!  :Very Happy: 

Cheers,

pjv

----------

## pjv

I already tried the slmodem once. Didn't get it to work (entirely) then. It connected but the connection was lost immediately again or something like that I believe. Maybe there's a new version. In any case this needs more investigating. But if Agere would just write a driver, that would be cool too... Since everybody these days seems to be doing it!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## |T5|

 *Quote:*   

> the bluetooth kernel panic bug that appears when hotplug is used while the bt usb devive is disconnected (button), is fixed in the gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5-r1.

 

I have to correct myself, the issue is still there ... i just forgot about the fact that i deactivated hotplug, so the issue seemed to be gone. sorry dfor that.Last edited by |T5| on Sun Apr 18, 2004 1:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## feffi

hi, i think, i will first dig into the keys once more and then i'll add the concept of IRDA for nokia and siemens...

BTW: Can you all send me your emerge.log files?? I'm in deperate need of different logfiles for a study project on Gentoo! I' very pleased if you could help me with you logfiles !!

----------

## korban

tested serial connection via irda on Nokia 8210i and siemes S45 without problems.

----------

## korban

tried gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5-r1 and still getting kernel oops at shutdown (when hotplug unloads modules)

it works with some drivers compiled in statically,

this is my kernel config:

```
Device Drivers  --->

   Networking support  ---> 

      Bluetooth support  --->    

         <*> Bluetooth subsystem support 

         <*>   L2CAP protocol support

         <*>   SCO links support

         <*>   RFCOMM protocol support

         [*]     RFCOMM TTY support

         <*>   BNEP protocol support

         [*]     Multicast filter support

         [*]     Protocol filter support 

         Bluetooth device drivers  --->

            <*> HCI USB driver

            [*]   SCO (voice) support

   USB support  --->   

      <*> Support for Host-side USB

      <*>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

      <*>   OHCI HCD support

      <*>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support
```

----------

## johnleo

I have my WinModem playing nicely on my TM800LCi and kernel-2.6.3-gentoo-r1.

(Posting to the forum is crashing my Konqueror today so this is going to be short and incomplete.)

download ftp://ftp.smlink.com/linux/unsupported/slmodem-2.9.6.tar.gz

This version works with the TM 800's modem in both 2.4 and kernel-2.6. 

(emerge slmodem gets you slmodem-2.7.14 which only works with kernel-2.4)

I had some trials and errors in my installation to my kernel-2.6.3-gentoo-r1 so I am not too confident that I can do a clean HOWTO to pass on to this thread. I am going to try with kernel-2.6.4-gentoo with a little more attention to the details... stay tuned.

 gotcha's: ALSA support: Read the whole README before starting. I blindly stepped down through it the first time and had to go back to do the kernel-2.6 steps.

 There are patches to the kernel to be installed to produce an ALSA modem driver to go with one for sound.

```
( 'Device Drivers' -> 'Sound' -> 'Advanced Linux Sound Architecture' ->

     'PCI devices' -> 'Intel i8x0/MX440; AMD768/8111 modems' ) .

<snip>

   < > ICEnsemble ICE1712 (Envy24)                                    

   < > ICE/VT1724 (Envy24HT)                                          

   <*> Intel i8x0/MX440, SiS 7012; Ali 5455; NForce Audio; AMD768/8111

   <*> Intel i8x0/MX440; AMD768/8111 modems (EXPERIMENTAL)            

   < > S3 SonicVibes                                                  

   < > VIA 82C686A/B, 8233 South Bridge

</snip>
```

I got all tangled up in the kernel patches which are for 2.6.something-earlier-than.3-gentoo.

And there is a patch to the driver for ALSA support

Then it's just 

```
slmodemd -c USA
```

and kppp finds it as /dev/ttySL0     :Laughing: 

I need help with configuring it to load at boot or not depending on where I'm running.

----------

## feffi

update on thread will possibly come on next weekend...

NICE working guys !!   :Laughing: 

----------

## thepi

sounds very good.

heck, this is really one of the most productive hardware threads over here  :Very Happy: 

I bet the other laptop users envy us  :Wink: 

pi~

----------

## feffi

you don't  have to bet......THEY DO !!   :Cool:   :Cool: 

I'm looking forward to the day I can close this monster !!   :Laughing:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

No, just joking! Maybe we're even better than the Acer guys??

----------

## LcMatrix

yeah it really is cool. In laptops there is always some special hardware. from the looks we can get everything in the travelmate to work. 

maybe we could make something like a "Gentoo Acer Travelmate 80x Install CD" ? hmm, would be some work but i guess that would be cool. just inserting a cd, booting into a simple setup interface and then everything works on the laptop. hell, that would even be a reason to buy such a laptop - if you are a linux fan/freak. let's do the cd and get some cash from acer *lol* - just kidding.

well this was a stupid posting - kind of.

what i want to say is: It is cool to have this thread and have so much working in a laptop.

cheers

----------

## thepi

well a cd is maybe a bit overdone, although i like the idea... problem is, can you provide a host w/ appopriate bandwidth?

anyway, I think this Howto is already worthy to becoming a part of official documentation  :Smile: 

it's just plain cool   :Cool:  - and I'm happy to be part of it

pi~

----------

## LcMatrix

hmm, on my server i have only about 125 gig a month at my disposal which might not be enough but i definatelly could ask my university if they could host something like that.

----------

## feffi

THIS would definetly the BEST thing that could happen to this thread !!    :Laughing: 

I'm also at university, so who cares about traffic? I know the root   :Cool: 

maybe we should discuss this topic a little bit further !

BTW: why not keep in mind to implement other laptops also? Like a specialized "Laptop" version of Gentoo...

This post is NO kidding...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## thepi

i wish my university hosted gentoo stuff, we have limited traffic over here and an own rsync mirror would be a dream   :Razz: 

so, what exactly did you plan? a gentoo live-cd with binary packages? would be easier, someone just had to "freeze" a running system and put it onto the cd.

or did you intend to write an own installer? that'd be alot harder, and actually i'd prefer not to branch off of gentoo, that'd ruin the whole idea of this distribution IMO.

although, i'd still want the stage3-install to be alot easier. it cost me almost the same time to do a stage3 on my girlfriend's computer as the stage1 on my tm800. minus the compile times, of course.

maybe i just messed up tho   :Laughing: 

anyway, tell us your plan  :Smile: 

pi~

----------

## LcMatrix

i think it would be best to have a complete tar.gz or tar.bz2 archive of a gentoo installation. the user then would boot into a simple kernel which runs a setup shell script. the setup wouldn't be as fancy as for example a suse installation but it would do. Just asking some stuff, creating a user, setting the password and so on. in the end the user would have a working gentoo installation with a recent 2.6.x kernel, kde 3.2.1 or something like that. although a great thing about gentoo is that you can compile everything and fit it for your pc, the whole cd would be especially for a Travelmate 80x laptop. so it is precompiled but optimized for that hardware.

using the bootable gentoo live cd as a base should theoretically work. i hope a cd is enough for a complete installation disc (openoffice and kde take a lot of space).

if we have a complete cd we could even send a master cd to cafepress.com and set up a store where everyone interessted - and without a fast connection - could buy a cd.

i think there are enough people in this thread that know linux well enough to either create such a setup script or point out what things have to be set. i personally have written some bash scripts but i am not sure if i am up to that task. i definatelly would help everywhere i can.

----------

## freskog

Hi !

I don't know if this is the place to post, but this is driving me nuts. Why oh why does framebuffer + bootsplash fail on every kernel newer than 2.6.2 (gentoo/vanilla/whatever doesn't seem to matter).

Actually the only kernel I've gotten everything working on is 2.6.0-vanilla. The issue I have is that the vga=0x31A (or 0x31B) kernel bootparameter gives me a black screen. Using vga=ask gives me the option to boot but not with any framebuffer modes.

Has anyone found a solution to this?

----------

## LcMatrix

 *freskog wrote:*   

> Hi !
> 
> I don't know if this is the place to post, but this is driving me nuts. Why oh why does framebuffer + bootsplash fail on every kernel newer than 2.6.2 (gentoo/vanilla/whatever doesn't seem to matter).
> 
> Actually the only kernel I've gotten everything working on is 2.6.0-vanilla. The issue I have is that the vga=0x31A (or 0x31B) kernel bootparameter gives me a black screen. Using vga=ask gives me the option to boot but not with any framebuffer modes.
> ...

 

Check out this Thread: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49036

----------

## thepi

okay _kev_ you were faster than me, dangit it always takes me so long to post   :Embarassed: 

now to the .plan: methinks the problem again with the laptop­-distribution is, that hardware differs alot. it would also mean to start a whole new distribution, which i'd prefer not to do.

the thing i could imagine very well is to create a centrino-based gentoo live cd. that doesn't mean we'd have to screw the setup script; as stated earlier, i'd love gentoo to have such a thing (and really not as bloated as suse!).

it should contain (precompiled & optimized, then):

- preconfigured kernel .configs for several laptop schemes, starting with tm80x o'course  :Cool: 

  (don't forget bluetooth/non-bluetooth versions)

- a gnome-based, a kde-based and a "virgin" X(org) server, maybe +some additional wm's

- ndiswrapper, preconfigured (without wintel drivers tho, legal stuff...)

- choice of your favourite ati-driver (drm or binary) -> affects kernel .config, make crosscheck in script  :Exclamation: 

- openoffice precompiled binary! (maybe also OOo-ximian)

- all the nifty hacks we found out already, esp. the enhanced key settings (auto-patch kernel?)

- other stuff i can't think about right now - autodetect facilities?

sounds not too bad actually  :Very Happy: 

things to discuss:

- kernel versions? (current 2.4 & 2.6 gentoo, i suggest)

- which optimizations? afaik gcc doesn't support "pentium-m" atm/ever, and whether p3 or p4 is really a question of belief   :Rolling Eyes: 

- scripting facilities (portage is python, so maybe stick to the quasi-standard)

feel free to comment honestly (aka. "flame")   :Razz: 

----------

## sasp

I have got an Problem with my Acer 291 and Kernel 2.6x & ACPI

...

The problem is described here by someone else:

http://www.medhurst.de/main/acer/acer.html

[...]

I have got an annoying high-pitch buzzing sound when on. 

At first I hadn't really noticed this, but it does make this sound under certain circumstances, which I'll try to describe here: 

cpudynd deactivated, 'scaling_govenor' set to performance. The clock is the varied between 150 and 1400 Mhz according to load, there is a constant buzzing noise from the area around the power input/cpu 

cpudynd deactivated, 'scalin_govenor' set to powersave. The clock varies between 80 and 600 Mhz, no noise whatsoever. 

cpudynd on, when the clock is dynamically scaled (80-1400Mhz) there is sometimes a short buzz as it sweeps up/down. 

When acpi is switched off (kernel option acpi=off) the frequency is also varied according to load, but no buzzing 

When the battery is out and the box is running purely on AC, it never makes this sound... 

When the battery is in and the box is running on AC or charging the bat it is silent. 

I have a few question concerning this still on my mind, perhaps one of you can help me understand this: 

How is the frequency set exactly? I thought it can only be varied between 600 and 1400 Mhz by the chipset (also see limits in the cpufreq dir), but actually it goes down to 80Mhz in powersave mode and 150 Mhz in performance mode. How is this achieved? Throttling? Where can I find out wheter it is throttling, /proc/acpi/.../throttling is always at 0%... 

Could the noise be caused by switching something in the external power routing of the CPU? Perhaps some coils and condensors resonate at certain clockspeeds and loads? It should then happen to other centrino notebooks as well...

[....]

Why does the laptop make this strange high-frequenzy beeping?

How can stop it?

Do you use cpudynd or anything else? Cpufreq/Speedfreq?

HELP!

----------

## thepi

i didn't know either that you could throttle it that low   :Shocked: 

maybe the freq is so low, you can already hear it cycle   :Laughing:  (SCNR)

no, honestly, possibly a defunct chip? on my system, the frequency spectrum is 600-1300 mhz. on regular pentium-m models, this seems to be the standard: lowest setting is 600mhz.

seemingly, the noise only appears when your cpu goes up to 1400mhz. on the latter case, can you specify when exactly the "short buzz" comes up? on certain freq-changes, propably? does it do something similar on other system configurations? propably boot up windows xp *shudder* to check, or try a knoppix cd.

you should also try another throttling daemon. i'm using speedfreqd, no problems here...

hth,

 pi~

----------

## Fladnag

The squeeking phenomena exists here too! I've run this laptop (TM800) with both the original 1.3Ghz chip and a new 1.6GHz P-M. Still it emenates some rather high pitched noise at times.

Within WinXP, setting the laptop to 'Always On' will create noise. Change it to 'Laptop/(whatever it is)' and the noise only appears when the processor is really busy. As I can also create this noise within linux when doing intensive tasks (regardless of profile), I'd guess that the problem lies with the P-M chipset when it is running at full speed. I've seen other chips cause noise as well - some gigabit ethernet processors have exactly the same trouble when transferring large amounts of data i.e. working at full pace.

I'm using vanilla 2.6.3, ACPI, and speedfreqd. On a side note, I've managed to get my system reporting a running speed of 6Mhz before now (not seen since moving to 2.6 and gdesklets from 2.4 and gkrellm2)! Don't always trust what the kernel or the system monitor says  :Wink: 

As for the whole TravelMate Gentoo, I like the idea! Even just something that has the recommended options already configured would be useful. I may be able to host some images at my university, seeing as they also host a mirror.ac.uk server and a gentoo rsync server amongst other things. If I could find the time between research and marking coursework, I might be able to help out (including sending my emerge.log to you _kev_!)..

----------

## sasp

Do you have the highfrequenzy noise with

2.6.3, ACPI, and speedfreqd running? 

Or do you just have it under win XP?

----------

## sasp

Is this an acer problem or a general problem of pentium m?

What about IBM, Toshiba, ASUS etc?

----------

## Fladnag

 *Fladnag wrote:*   

> As I can also create this noise within linux when doing intensive tasks (regardless of profile), I'd guess that the problem lies with the P-M chipset when it is running at full speed

 

The original TM80x laptops from Acer had a power regulation problem, but that has been fixed in recent revisions and models (post August 2003). That's all that I can think of that would make it an Acer specific problem.

My housemate has just informed me that his Apple G4 laptop does the same under load. Looks like it's just the price we pay for fast computers!  :Smile: 

I don't think it's anything to worry about - probably just back EMF from the switching, that happens to be in the audible range.

----------

## Willem Hendriks

Did someone had networking problems with the latest gentoo-dev-sources.2.6.5-r1?

With this kernel my network card acted very weird:

b44: eth0: Link is down.

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

b44: eth0: Link is down.

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

b44: eth0: Link is down.

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

I have no idea why...

I did one step back to the gentoo-dev-sourves.2.6.3: No Problems at all...

Did somebody else experienced this problem? I am trying to figure out why this happened...

----------

## tja

 *Willem Hendriks wrote:*   

> Did someone had networking problems with the latest gentoo-dev-sources.2.6.5-r1?
> 
> With this kernel my network card acted very weird:
> 
> b44: eth0: Link is down.
> ...

 

yeah, had that, too.

tried to install from 2004-1 cd and mount my distfiles nfs-share from the server and got such problems.

i then disabled acpi for the install and the network was up.

i use kernel 2.6.6-rc1 now with minor problems - but the b44 module works flawless.

----------

## tja

hi all.

got gentoo running on my 801LCi without too much troubles, thanx for the combined efforts here and especially our great how-to maintainer.

i use ~x86 with development-sources-2.6.6-rc1 and first tried to work with ati´s binaries (3.7.1-r1).

for X this worked well, got glxgears around 1800 and even got rid of the ugly mess that vmware with the screen did, after i activated DGA (dont need no second screen etc).

i run into troubles with the frambuffered console. switching console or even do a shutdown from kde would give me black screens then or even hang the machine sometimes, ugly thing. no sysreq etc helped.

having no console would be ok, but a hang while shutdown is not acceptable.

so i decided to give the xfree drivers a chance. tried the steps from the howto but the fglrx would be loaded (by hotplug ?!?) as soon as the system starts regardless of "opengl-update xfree". building a clean kernel and new modules didnt help either. tried to find any references to fglrx in /etc or the kernel source but nada.

so i did it the hard way and deleted the module from /lib/modules.

that brought working X & frambuffer with clean shutdowns - but glxgears dropped to ~280fps. hmmm, not good either.

this leads directly to my questions:

- has anyone got a working combo of ati´s drivers, fbconsole or even normal (80x25) console and what could be my problem ?

- have i missed some special XF86config option regarding OpenGL that would be the key to a nice framerate with the xfree driver - which i prefer anyway ?

- what could be wrong with my conf regarding the persistent load of the fglrx module ?

one warning regarding the 2.6.6-r1 kernel:

using ACPI & APIC should work with the machine - but i often couldnt boot the machine, it hung after the ACPI initialization. i turned off APIC for now.

Edit:

got it now with the xfree driver, was a stupid typo in XF86Config. :Embarassed: 

glxgears are at >2000 now and vmware runs fine.

tried to research why the system try to insmod fglrx and found that the problem is ld.so.cache, but env-update will put it in again  :Sad: 

unmerged ati-drivers fixed this.

funny thing is that i dont get the described mtrr-fix lines, can someone with 2.6.6-rc1 confirm that ?

overall the machine rocks now, faster and much more responsive as the suse installation before   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: Last edited by tja on Fri Apr 23, 2004 9:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pjv

I'm having the noise too. It's not really disturbing however. I think it has to do with the Pentium M or at least the cpu scaling hardware around it. I have it both under load and when idle. Not all the time however.

Before I ran speedfreq/cpufreq I didn't have it AT ALL in linux. Only in Windows XP you could hear it (quite loud) at that time. Now I have it a bit in linux as well.

I'm pretty sure it has to do with a processor that is being run on different freqs or at least the hardware that controls this. The sound originates from that region as well.

Still... Let me enforce that it is practically almost not there to hear (even a fly or a bee makes more noise  :Smile: )! If it disturbs you I would bring the laptop in for a checkup with your warranty.

----------

## feffi

Hi friends,

I had a nervous breakdown this weekend! I played Q3 and suddently my ATI went wrong! after letting cool down the notebook a little bit, it worked again, but after a while, the same thing happened! SHIT !!!

I would guess the noisy sound is the faulty ATI graphics chip.  I had tha only in the first weeks of using this notebook, and only when switching from desktop to 3D display and back. A friend of mine with an older travelmate said, that he also had this strange problem....

just to mention     :Cool: 

----------

## pjv

As a matter of fact I had to bring my broken laptop in some weeks after I bought it because the videocard broke down and had to be replaced...

Are we talking about the same noise?

Still very satisfacted though!

----------

## thepi

hmm you really get me startled  :Shocked: 

i just installed splinter cell 2, and while playing the first mission, the graphics froze and the "VPU recovery function" popped up. happened several times, until i got to the windoze-desktop and killed the app (mainly because its' process was called "~op5.00001", i thought *damn a virus*, strange naming  :Confused: ).

could be some overheating issue really, in sc2 multiplayer-mode it would not crash/freeze but the movement was really like in slow-motion. this is so frustrating, i happen to buy only so few games, and when i finally do buy a good one, it doesn't work   :Crying or Very sad: 

i hope this is only a temporary issue. damn ubi for not porting anything to linux  :Laughing: 

EDIT: just verified that the graphics chip produces a high-pitching noise. had a redraw delay in firefox, high-pitching noise. scrolling in firefox, high-pitching noise, but weaker.

pi~

----------

## federico

I was frustrated (like larry the cow) about the state of my battery with acpi, on my 291lmi the battery was shown correctly just on 2.6.0-gentoo-r1 kernel and any new release was bugged.

Now, I can't believe it, the acpi guys ave solved the problem and on this 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 my battery works again !!!

Fede

----------

## federico

 *johnleo wrote:*   

> I have my WinModem playing nicely on my TM800LCi and kernel-2.6.3-gentoo-r1.
> 
> 

 

Now I have that modem working too under the 291lmi  :Smile: 

Just a questione, what about compiling with alsa support? Wher's the difference beetween

make and

make SUPPORT_ALSA=1

?

----------

## jrmurad

Is it still the case that suspend/standby don't work with acpi? (my TM800 seems to suspend just fine but when I wake it up, the display stays off)

----------

## hovenko

jrmurad: *Quote:*   

> Is it still the case that suspend/standby don't work with acpi? (my TM800 seems to suspend just fine but when I wake it up, the display stays off)

 

Same happends to me, so i just dont even try to suspend anymore. Hibernation seems to work half the way too, but it crashes after recovering the memory from my swap/hibernate partition. (and i have to mkswap again).

About bluetooth:

I tried to compile all the drivers from bluetooth and the usbcore driver into the kernel, but it doesnt detect my bluetooth device then. And the kernel hangs when i try to shutdown. My hot tip: dont use bluetooth at all   :Rolling Eyes: 

buhu...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## LcMatrix

 *hovenko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> About bluetooth:
> 
> I tried to compile all the drivers from bluetooth and the usbcore driver into the kernel, but it doesnt detect my bluetooth device then. And the kernel hangs when i try to shutdown. My hot tip: dont use bluetooth at all  
> ...

 

Which Kernelversion are you using ? I had the same problem with 2.6.4 but 2.6.5 fixed it for me. looking forward to 2.6.6 final.

----------

## korban

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> About bluetooth:
> 
> I tried to compile all the drivers from bluetooth and the usbcore driver into the kernel, but it doesnt detect my bluetooth device then. And the kernel hangs when i try to shutdown. My hot tip: dont use bluetooth at all  
> ...

 

bluetooth worked for me with:

gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.3

gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.3-r1

gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.4

gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.4-r1

gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.5

gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.5-r1

with the settings from my last post

----------

## hovenko

LcMatrix: *Quote:*   

> Which Kernelversion are you using ? I had the same problem with 2.6.4 but 2.6.5 fixed it for me. looking forward to 2.6.6 final.

 

I use 2.6.5 now, but as far as i can remember it didnt work with 2.6.4 either. (vanilla kernel + ipw2100 patch)

I guess i could try the gentoo-dev-sources. Perhaps gentoo has patched it somehow  :Smile: 

----------

## hovenko

When emerging the gentoo-dev-sources i got my eyes up for a special line...

```
 * Applying 1905_bluetooth-oops.patch...                                  [ ok ]
```

This is probably why the gentoo-dev-sources doesnt fail on bluetooth  :Cool: 

I dont have time to check what the patch does, but i guess the patchname is in some way speaking for itself    :Shocked: 

----------

## hovenko

i got the hard experience that this patch didnt work very well..    :Crying or Very sad: 

i get the kernel oops when i turn bluetooth off with the button on my laptop.

but.. BUT... i dont get the oops if i exit hcid first (/etc/init.d/bluetooth stop , and zap, since i get some error, hehe)

about the gentoo-acer-tm800-cd, i think that is a good idea. It could be a precompiled binary distribution based on gentoo, so it is easy to update packages. We dont have to update it, as a new distro, but only release new versions of the configfiles.

----------

## |T5|

as reported before, the bluetooth panic problem doesnt show up when you aren't using hotplug. gentoo-dev-sources oops patch doesnt seem to work either.

regards xvlun

----------

## Willem Hendriks

The latest wireless driver ipw2100 driver (0.41) works, with WEP.

It's a lot easiers to install than the wrapper.

----------

## LcMatrix

 *Willem Hendriks wrote:*   

> The latest wireless driver ipw2100 driver (0.41) works, with WEP.
> 
> It's a lot easiers to install than the wrapper.

 

I've read the INSTALL file and it doesn't seem to be easier to install - at least it seems so to me. How stable is the WEP support in 0.42 ?

----------

## thepi

well, actually it's as easy as

```
# emerge ipw2100
```

should be, that is. but i'm not sure yet whether i'm willing to make the move from ndiswrapper yet. seems the intel driver needs some work still (after all, it's only partly open source  :Razz: )

ah, what the heck, you got me convinced, i'llt try it out  :Wink: 

i'll post the results  :Smile: 

pi~

----------

## jrmurad

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *johnleo wrote:*   I have my WinModem playing nicely on my TM800LCi and kernel-2.6.3-gentoo-r1.
> 
>  
> 
> Now I have that modem working too under the 291lmi 
> ...

 

Do you guys mean that you can use fax/voice too or just data?

----------

## federico

I have not tried fax mode.. I am not interested in configuring this software...

----------

## tuxlover

Great news! I got swsusp2 working, and it works flawlessly, actually!

I posted a howto: get swsusp2 (hibernate, suspend to disk) working.

Maybe something to be included in the manual section, _kev_? I admit that I was maybe *a little* too verbose at times.

----------

## tuxlover

In other news, I just got word that you can make the dvd in the acer travelmate 800 (qsi 242) region free easily.

I did it, and it still works (I can't check whether it's actually region free, though).

Go to Etna's qsi page and dowload the AUTOQSICD 1.01, which is a bootable cd image, and burn it. On boot, simply choose the correct drive (QSI .... 242 on the tm 800). Choose "secondary master" when asked about how the drive is connected. Then the process will ask you to press a key a couple of times, and in the end flash the drive's firmware.

Note: To become region-free in windows you need some more softare, like dvd region killer. In Linux, this shouldn't be necessary.

----------

## Gruffi

Ok, after 75 days my laptop is finally repaired... network card works with the bcm4400 driver provided by the broadcom website, the b44 driver in kernel 2.6.x does NOT work with my Acer TravelMate 803 Lmib, is this normal?

----------

## tuxlover

 *Baron FrostFire wrote:*   

> the b44 driver in kernel 2.6.x does NOT work with my Acer TravelMate 803 Lmib, is this normal?

 

No, this is not normal, as far as I know. Or is there some other revision of this nic around now?

What message are you getting with the kernel b44 driver?

----------

## Gruffi

 *tuxlover wrote:*   

>  *Baron FrostFire wrote:*   the b44 driver in kernel 2.6.x does NOT work with my Acer TravelMate 803 Lmib, is this normal? 
> 
> No, this is not normal, as far as I know. Or is there some other revision of this nic around now?
> 
> What message are you getting with the kernel b44 driver?

 

It has always been that way for me... that is until the nic completely died and i had to return it for repair. (didnt work anymore with linux or bluescreen 2000).

Will post logging details when i get home in a few hours.

----------

## Gruffi

lspci tells me my Acer TravelMate 803LMib has:

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BAM/CAM PCI Bridge (rev 83)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DBM LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DBM (ICH4) Ultra ATA Storage Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 Lf [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9] (rev 01)

0000:02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

0000:02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)

0000:02:06.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M1 SmartCardBus MultiMediaBay Controller (rev 20)

0000:02:06.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M1 SmartCardBus MultiMediaBay Controller (rev 20)

0000:02:06.2 System peripheral: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711Mx MultiMediaBay Accelerator

0000:02:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)
```

When i load the b44 driver (from kernel 2.6.x) i get:

```
b44.c:v0.92 (Nov 4, 2003)

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:c0:9f:14:da:40

b44: eth0: BUG!  Timeout waiting for bit 80000000 of register 428 to clear.

b44: eth0: BUG!  Timeout waiting for bit 80000000 of register 428 to clear.

b44: eth0: BUG!  Timeout waiting for bit 80000000 of register 428 to clear.

b44: eth0: BUG!  Timeout waiting for bit 80000000 of register 428 to clear.

b44: eth0: BUG!  Timeout waiting for bit 80000000 of register 428 to clear.

b44: eth0: BUG!  Timeout waiting for bit 80000000 of register 428 to clear.

b44: eth0: BUG!  Timeout waiting for bit 80000000 of register 428 to clear.

b44: eth0: Link is down.
```

Loading the bcm4400 driver works:

```
Broadcom 4401 Ethernet Driver bcm4400 ver. 3.0.7 (10/31/03)

eth0: Broadcom BCM4401 100Base-T found at mem d0204000, IRQ 5, node addr 00c09f14da40

bcm4400: eth0 NIC Link is Up, 100 Mbps full duplex
```

----------

## LcMatrix

BTW: Wasn't there an update planned for some weeks ago ?

What happened to it ?

----------

## tuxlover

 *Baron FrostFire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 0000:02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)
> ```
> ...

 

this looks exactly the same on my machine (tm 800lci):

0000:02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

where it has worked with all 2.6.x kernels (I tried most of them, currently running 2.6.5-gentoo-r1). strange.

----------

## feffi

 *LcMatrix wrote:*   

> BTW: Wasn't there an update planned for some weeks ago ?
> 
> What happened to it ?

 

Yes, there was, but as I have currently no time, I'm really sorry...

I would like to ask you, to be patient, as I'm currently involved in a project targetting gentoo emerge. As soon, as I have some spare time, I'll update the tutorial thats sure...

----------

## thepi

baron frostfire, what kernel version do you use?

i use a 2.6.5-gentoo-r1, kernel b44 driver is builtin. have you tried not to build it as a module? sometimes certain drivers only work when they're specifically built into the kernel, some only as a module. dunno if that could be the case here tho.

anyway, it worked for me ever since i installed gentoo on this wonderful machine  :Smile: 

i'll try out whether it works when built as a module later.

i find it kinda strange though that the actual intel driver works... do you experience any other problems with it? or is it just the kernel driver?

pi~

p.s.: btw if it works w/ the intel drivers, why actually bother?  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

I am trying the ipw2100 drivers but i notice they arent really so good on my 291lmi, sometimes che transfer hangs up and I have to reload the module...

I'm working on it.

----------

## thepi

yeah i tried it as well, couldn't even get a connection... i'm back on ndiswrapper, v0.6 now. build only works with FEATURES="-sandbox", as on ipw2100 (unless i do the install by hand, that is).

it seems we should give them more time. i just wonder why it took them so long to release it as they did anyway. can't take them that long to write a firmware+loader with the state of ipw 0.1 (> 1yr. !)    :Confused: 

unless, maybe some intel dev did it in his spare free time, then went to his boss, who went to his market guys, who... you get the point.  :Rolling Eyes: 

*shrugs*

pi~

----------

## |T5|

Hi everybody,

today i got the time to test the 0.44 ipw driver. As the ebuild seems to be very suspicious, i did it the tough way and installed it manually. That wasn't really difficult either. The result: the driver works like a charm, even WEP, Essid and Monitor Mode do as they are expected to.

There only seems to be one issue, you have to have the wlancard enabled, as the wlanswitch in front of the travelmate is currently not supported. SO you maybe will have to load ndiswrapper once, enable the wlancard, reboot or unload the ndiswrapper and are now free to use the ipwdrivers.

regards 

T5

----------

## |T5|

Yesterday someone showed me this little patch, that fixes the NULL Pointer dereference issue, causing a kernel panic when removing/deactivating the bluetooth device. http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/5/9/52[/url]

----------

## Gruffi

I've asked this before, but i'm gonna ask it again... Can some1 post a fully working XFree86conf-4 with a working touchpad (tapping etc...)

I can't get it to work, even with the examples posted.

----------

## Gruffi

This is the error: 

http://www.bart.vk.easynet.be/nosyn

This is my XFree config:

http://www.bart.vk.easynet.be/XF86Config-4

This is my kernel config:

http://www.bart.vk.easynet.be/dotconfig

Any help would be apreciated

----------

## tuxlover

fully working xf86config for the acer travelmate 800.

basically, all you need to do is

1) emerge synaptics

2) configure your kernel with ps/2 mouse support

3) load module synaptics in XF86Config

4) configure synaptics input device like I did it in XF86Config,

5) configure additional usb mouse if needed

6) configure server layout like I did it in XF86Config to allow an additional usb mouse

oh, and some more things. check the  synaptics touchpad driver homepage

----------

## Gruffi

Thanks for your reply, when i try to emerge synaptics i get:

```
KlapDoos root # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -vp synaptics

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] x11-base/xfree ("virtual/x11" from pkg x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0)

[blocks B     ] x11-base/xfree (from pkg x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0)

[blocks B     ] x11-base/xfree ("virtual/xft" from pkg x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0)

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0  -3dfx -3dnow -cjk -debug -doc -hardened -ipv6 +mmx +nls +pam -pie -sdk +sse -static  70,285 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/synaptics-0.13.2   109 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.4   20 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-184  -Xaw3d +truetype  635 kB

Total size of downloads: 71,051 kB
```

Are you using xfree or xorg ?

----------

## thepi

@baronfrost: you could try to comment out the xfree packet in the ebuild's dependencies (or the xorg one, depending on which you use). didn't try that out tho, but i'm sure it'll work. otherwise you could still do it "by hand", worked perfectly for me  :Smile: 

edit: o'course i meant 'install the synaptics driver by hand'. i guess 'it' is not a very exact term  :Wink: 

regards,

 pi~

----------

## korban

Yesterday I found out something very interesting about the broadcom 4401:

tried to get wake on lan to work (btw.: I didn't), to do this I installed some new broadcom winxp-drivers from http://www.broadcom.com (not the acer one).

Everything worked fine in winxp, but when I booted into linux lan didn't work anymore:

module loaded fine, saw the interface with ifconfig eth0, but didn't get it to work and the green and orange led didn't work anymore.

So I went back to windows, installed the original acer driver, and back in linux everything was working again.

very strange, seems like the windows-driver modifies something permanently on the NIC.

So If you have problems with your broadcom-lan, reinstalling your windows-drivers may help.

----------

## tuxlover

 *Baron FrostFire wrote:*   

> Are you using xfree or xorg ?

  xfree... 4.3.99-something

----------

## feffi

 *korban wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Everything worked fine in winxp, but when I booted into linux lan didn't work anymore:
> 
> So I went back to windows, installed the original acer driver, and back in linux everything was working again.
> ...

 

LOL

I also experienced this behaviour, but VICE VERSA with the drivers....

LOL

----------

## federico

@baronfrost

I solved that "error" by injecting xorg [if you are using xfree]

```

emerge --oneshot -i $NAMEOFPACKAGE

```

----------

## thepi

```
emerge --oneshot -i $NAMEOFPACKAGE
```

oh well yeah that's of course a LOT easier than modifying the ebuilds...

didn't think of that. d'uh   :Embarassed: 

good hint, fede.

RTFM, myself!

pi~

----------

## pestilence

Ok guys i have a really wierd issue here...

Some days ago while i was booting into Linux everything seemed to be ok...after a while i started experiencing wierd blue/yellow line corruptions on my screen...turned off my system and rebooted and i encountered a new big whow my post bios procedure was all messed up with wierd characters appearing around, i had to boot into windowsxp just to find out that the corruption was also there...

The funny part, i made a few checks around the net and found owners of higher radeon version cards having similar problems, only that their problems where resolved with BIOS flashing (radeon bios).

Since i could not find anything around for a M9 bios i tryed a few things on my own...My first thought was to update my Systems Bios from the official acer site, i did so and i downloaded also the VGA & AGP drivers available there.

What i found out is really wierd...my boot continued to be corrupted so i downloaded drivercleaner (some winblowz up to completely remove system drivers) i run it and removed all the ATI drivers.

I Rebooted into windows and the corruption was still there, so i continued with Installing a fresh install of the ATI drivers provided by acer...whoam...corruption stoped...i said ok maybe a problem with the drivers...but i was wrong...i tested a 3d application (well...a game actually) only to find out that the corruption was back there.

I followed the same procedure and the corruption wen't away...nada there...booted into Linux and run glxgears only to find once more that the corruption visited my system once again. 

So we definetely know there is a corruption caused by 3d application, the question now is...does this sound like a hardware issue? or is it some kind of software issue?

Next question is...how do we flash a card (if i can find a bios for this card....anyone having one handy out there?) since the notebook does not come with a floppy drive ?? (System bios was flashed through the windows flash utility...winflash).

Ohhh before i forget i did run a memtest and found no problems in my memory (run it for about 2 hours).

----------

## federico

 *thepi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge --oneshot -i $NAMEOFPACKAGE
> ```
> ...

 

The idea comes from our italian channel, I have to admit that I was going to edit my ebuilds too   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## feffi

@pestilence

Hi, this is in my opinion no BIOS whatsoever issue, I had the same problems (my Acer is now at the local repair center for checks) and after a while it got worse. At the beginning I only had those strange blue and yellow stripes, then my graphics in 3D games/apps went strange after a while. In the end I had a total corruption of my screen after about 15 mins of working in X/Win. I would suggest (and I said that earlier) to send you notebook in and get a new board. As far as I can trace this problem with help from Acer, the problem starts with that strange noise some people talking about, then goes from strange boot screens at first to total blackouts in the end. I would say this is a ATI problem, so have your board changed. I you have any questions regarding this problem, just ask. As soon, as I have my notebook back from Acer, I'll surely will post the error-report here. Maybe this could help a few people.

----------

## |T5|

are there any news on the cardreader?

----------

## Gruffi

Unbelievable!! My Acer TravelMate 803LMib died AGAIN!! This time it's the harddisk.  I can't believe it! This thing costs like 2200EURO and it virtually never worked like it's supposed to work!!

I bought this piece of trash in september last year, after 2 months the network card started to act weird... I could sorta fix it until it completely died in february.  Then it took them 2 months to repair the network card.  Now it's back one month and the harddisk completely dies on me!!  This  time when i get it back it will probably be out of waranty!

----------

## LcMatrix

 *|T5| wrote:*   

> are there any news on the cardreader?

 

All i know is that a 2.6 compilant source of the omnikey driver which works under windows will be released within the next months.

If you are running a 2.4 kernel you could check out http://www.omnikey.com/en/downloads.php and download PCMCIA 4000 Source Drivers dated 11/12/2003.

I'm checking the page frequently and will test the new 2.6 drivers as soon as they become available.

----------

## thepi

 *Baron FrostFire wrote:*   

> This  time when i get it back it will probably be out of waranty!

 

not sure about this, but wasn't there a law in eu about warranty extension in case of frequent malfunctions, or long-term repairs?

btw, if your piece is broken all the time, maybe try to request another one. at least if it takes them that long again, you should tell them to hurry up or provide you with an ersatz laptop.

tough luck you have over there, my piece (original lci800) still works like a charm. seems you got a "monday's production" as we'd call it in germany. hopefully they'll fix it right this time  :Smile: 

pi~

----------

## pjv

About the ATI problems:

I believe there have been lot's of problems with the ATI videocards in the Acer, nothing that Acer can do about.

My videocard was already changed (for it just stopped working).

Time for a poll: Who of you guys has had his videocard changed?

----------

## feffi

Hi dudes!

Back again, got my notebook back after 2 days in support (in Germany)! Really fast and suprisingly they I merely got a new notebook. I wrote a short error description including the mainboard (exchanged), the touchpad (also exchanged), the keyboard (exchanged) and the display (guess what  :Laughing: ). They just exchanged everything without asking for a fee or something, so I got a brand new notebook. In the next few weeks (when I will get some time), I'll update the manual section for some cool features like WLAN over ipw2100 with kismet/airsnort and maybe a little IPSEC and I will introduce my  study project GEP (Gentoo Emerge.log Parser). I will try the infrared port for sure and try to get internal modem going, so any help will surely be appreciated. Also I finished a tutorial about acerhk and our beloved special buttons and maybe we (yes we) can manage to get this silly SmartcardReader to work (I already requested a new driver from O2Micro). I already have a tutorial on how to manage automagical login for smartcards with X509 certificated (THIS would really be damn cool, as we use those in university  :Cool:  ). Also a quick-step tutorial on ssh-agent and key-exchange and VPN is up to come.  Also CUPS and a little fetchmail/procmail section is open. There are so much things to do, so, if you want to help, just mail me on the subject what you want to try.

----------

## feffi

So, as mentioned before I got a little bit of time to rearrange the manual TOC a little bit: All sections marked red are on update or insert schedule, so if you want to take over a specific section just mail me. For those who don't want to, be happy about this sneak preview and watch out for the things to come.

BTW: If we succeed in all those topics, NOTHING about this notebook is left in secret.  :Cool: 

Table of contents

 Updates

 About this Howto

 Important things to know about the ACER Travelmate 803 LCi

Specifications of the ACER Travelmate 803 LCi

General Handling

Battery Uptime

Falling down & Scratches

Output of 'lspci'

 Compiler Flags

Design of the Pentium-M

CFLAGS

USE-Variables

 Important Must-Have-Software

 GEP (Gentoo Emerge.log Parser)

Compile times for different applications

 ACPI

General ACPI

ACPI Event Handling

Enhanced Speedstepping

Software suspending w/wo XFree

Hardware Sensors

 Harddrive & 'hdparm' Optimization

 Networking LAN

 Networking Tools

tcpdump

mtr

iptraf

tethereal

nessus

Backup and distribution solutions

SSH-Agent and Public-Key-Challange

 Networking WLAN

ipw2100

ndiswrapper

Exchanging the Intel Mini-PCI with a Dell Truemobile 1150

 Wireless Tools

Kismet

Airsnort

Wellenreiter

IPSEC & VPN

 Internal modem

 IRDA support

 PCMCIA

 Special Laptop-Keys aka FN-Keys

Windows Keys

System Help

ACPI Standy/Sleep

Video Out

External Display

Touchpad Activator

Mute Sound

Display Bightness

Volume FN-Keys

Volume Keys and XFree OSD

Other FN-Keys

Hints

AcerHK & Acer Launchkeys

 Graphics

ATI Radeon 9000 Mobility & XFree

Alternate ATI Radeon 9000 Mobility Installation & MTRR fix

Console Framebuffer

TV-Out

Beamer & external devices

 Sound

Sound recording

 Universal Serial Bus (USB)

General Hotplug

General USB

USB-Mouse

USB-Mouse and XFree support

USB Tools

RootPlug

USB-Memory-Stick

User Authentification via pam_usb

 Synaptics Touchpad

 Firewire IEEE 1394

 Link Graveyard

 Styleguide

Exchanging XFree Cursors

Bootsplash

Qingy

LILO Graphical Menu

Email LED

 Link Graveyard

 Missing Items & later additions

----------

## thepi

hi kev, good to "have you back"!  :Cool: 

sounds great! i'd be really interested in the smartcard reader thingie. heard anything from o2micro lately?

oh and btw did you add the part about the special key support to the tutorial (kernel patch, see page 12)? didn't check...

pi~

----------

## feffi

 *thepi wrote:*   

> hi kev, good to "have you back"! 

 

Hi thepi, good to talk to you again, I have never been away, just closely watching  :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sounds great! i'd be really interested in the smartcard reader thingie. heard anything from o2micro lately?

 

nope, as soon as omnikey releases their 2.6 kernel compliant driver, I can tell you more, but if you like, i can mail you all my stuff about it...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> oh and btw did you add the part about the special key support to the tutorial (kernel patch, see page 12)? didn't check...
> 
> pi~

 

The tutorial is not yet finished as with my upgrade on 2.6.7r5 it's gone again, but I will it the next few days

----------

## anto2k

hi all people,

kev for first thanks for your great guide   :Smile: 

If you say me which driver from omnikey is compliant with the card reader from o2micro, I can port it to 2.6 kernel without any problem.

Or maybe if somebody know a working driver for 2.4  :Smile: 

Bye and later  :Smile: 

----------

## LcMatrix

that would be the "Omnikey CardMan Mobile PCMCIA 4000" drivers from http://www.omnikey.com/en/downloads.php. 

It would be really great if you could do this.

----------

## feffi

LcMatrix already pointed you the way

----------

## federico

I hope to see something soon, I was waithing for this for long time.

I have a news, I got my touchpad working when I discovered that on my series (I have the TM 291 but our linux configuration is the same) works with synaptics drivers BUT it has not synaptic HARDWARE but "alps" one.

If you want to insert this note also if it's not just about the 800 series I could write some line about that.

----------

## federico

Just another note, I am not able to use wavemon with ipw2100 (I use this driver now because it seems stable for me) and I always get this error

```

root # wavemon

fatal error: could not get range information

altair root # 

```

And no one know what this means...

----------

## pjv

I've written an update for the acerhk section of the manual:

Hotkeys & LEDs

Installing

To be able to use the 4 hotkeys (mail, web, P1 and P2)  and 3 function (FN) keys you need a special driver called acerhk. This driver will also give you control over the mail LED, the wireless LED and the bluetooth LED.

First download the driver from http://www.informatik.hu-berlin.de/~tauber/acerhk/ and untar it. The current version is acerhk-0.5.13. Note that support for the 800-series is still experimental, allthough it seems to work for me. Congrats to the author btw!

Next copy the dir to your kernel source and also edit 3 files, as shown below. You'll also find this in the second part of the INSTALL doc included with the driver (about 2.6 kernel):

```

1. Copy the acerhk directory into the source tree, for instance

   /usr/src/linux/drivers/misc/acerhk

2. Include the driver directory in the config files. Add to the Kconfig

file of the parent directory(/usr/src/linux/drivers/misc/Kconfig):

config ACERHK

       tristate "Acerhk driver"

       depends on EXPERIMENTAL

       ---help---

               This is an experimental acer keyboard driver for

               acer laptops

3. Include the acer directory in it's parents

Makefile(/usr/src/linux/drivers/misc/Makefile):

obj-$(CONFIG_ACERHK)   +=      acerhk/

4. In this case you also need to activate the misc drivers first

(/usr/src/linux/drivers/Kconfig):

source "drivers/misc/Kconfig"

```

Next enable "acerhk" in your kernel (cd /usr/src/linux and make gconfig and enable) and compile the kernel (make && make modules modules_install and copy the bzImage after mounting /boot) and reboot with your new kernel. It's as easy as that!

Testing

Now it's time to read the README file included with the driver (again the last part)... or you can read below.

First load the module: (or put it in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 to do that everytime automatically)

```
modprobe acerhk
```

Now you can interact with the driver at:

```

/ # cd /proc/driver/acerhk/

acerhk # dir

blueled  info  key  led  wirelessled

```

You can also load the module with arguments but that doesn't seem necessary to me.

Hotkeys

First press some hotkeys and then type "dmesg" in a terminal. You'll see that the kernel has detected your keypresses (and releases). Here's what the README says about it:

```

If you have one of the newer models with the dritek hardware <we do ;-)>, use kernel 2.6

and get (after enabling it) kernel messages of the form:

   atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf4 on 

   isa0060/serio0). 

   atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e074 <keycode>' to make it known.

then you should do exactly what your told. In this case you could do

   setkeycodes e074 158

to map the button with scancode e074 (hex) to keycode 158 (decimal).

...

The keycode you give as parameter to setkeycodes is one out of the header file

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/input.h ...

```

You can do as it tells you, and do for instance: 

```
setkeycodes e074 148
```

. You see that some keys get defined by this. Note: It seems to set more than one key at once. Also the scancode you assign it to, only seems to be valid in console. X has a bad habbit of assigning it to another code than the one you asked for. More on this on the Gentoo fora.

For the gnome 2.6 users amongst you: You can now define actions for these keys in the "Multimedia keys" dialog. My settings seemed a bit gibberish because my "Preferred applications" dialog wouldn't hangon to my choices at first (not even via GConf) and I also had to redefine the multimedia keys once by deleting them and redefining them... But anyhow, at least now they are staying where I put them.

The thorough solution:

To get this again automatically after reboot, create the following scripts: (thanks to jjc)

/etc/init.d/keycodes:

```

#!/sbin/runscript

depend() {

   need localmount

}

start() {   

   # Load scan code to key code mappings   

   if [ -n "$KEYCODES" -a -x /usr/bin/setkeycodes ]

   then

      ebegin "Loading scan code to key code mappings"

      /usr/bin/setkeycodes $KEYCODES

      eend $? "Error loading key code mappings"

   else

      echo "Error loading key code mappings (no if)"

   fi   

} 

```

/etc/conf.d/keycodes:

```

KEYCODES="e025 138 e026 141 e027 143 e074 148 e073 149"

```

(I tried to assign to empty and logic keycodes that I got from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/input.h. Don't know if this is right.)

Finally set them to be run at boot:

```

rc-update add keycodes default

```

Mail LED

"La pièce de résistence" of your laptop.  :Very Happy:  At least for me this is a very nice addon!

The mail LED sits below your mail hotkey and can be enabled/disabled in the following manner:

```

acerhk # echo on >> /proc/driver/acerhk/led

acerhk # echo off >> /proc/driver/acerhk/led

```

Nice, it's blinking! You can include this command in various scripts (like fetchmail, or gkrellm) to indicate new mail.

Of course you can also make funny things with it (like a disco light, etc), so feel free to experiment with it. However you cannot control the flashing speed as far as I know.

Other LEDs

They just work in the same way. I can't verify that the wireless LED works because it interferes at the moment with the ipw2100 driver. The bluetooth LED works. If I'm not mistaken you also turn on the device, not only the LED itself.

Scripts

I suggest we gather some nice ways of utilizing the keys and the LEDs here. I'll start with some scripts to automize mailprocessing with gnome 2.6 and Ximian Evolution:

/usr/bin/ledon:

```

#! /bin/sh

#

# led* - a script to change "You've got mail"-led light state

echo "Setting mail led light on"

echo 1 > /proc/driver/acerhk/led

```

/usr/bin/ledoff:

```

#! /bin/sh

#

# led* - a script to change "You've got mail"-led light state

echo "Setting mail led light off"

echo 0 > /proc/driver/acerhk/led

```

/usr/bin/mailchecked:

```

#! /bin/sh

#

# mailchecked - a script for the double click event on the postbus-monitor applet: switch led off and start evolution

echo "Setting mail led light off and launching mail client"

ledoff

evolution $1

```

Put a Postbus-Monitor-2.6 applet on your panel and copy these scripts to /usr/bin (with right chmod 755 ofcourse). Setup the applet and set "ledon" to be executed when a new mail arrives. Set "mailchecked" to be executed on a double click. Also put "mailchecked %s" as your mail application in the "Preferred applications" dialog and link the mail hotkey to opening your mail. Now, when "you've got mail!", your LED will blink until you press the mail hotkey, which will launch Evolution (eventually already writing a new mail to %s) and turn off the LED. The mailto:%s command from your browser will still work.

Ofcourse, this is only one way of doing it. Let's hear some more...

[edit]First correction. pjv[/edit]

[edit]Corrected setting keycodes. pjv[/edit]

[edit]Assign to more logic keycodes that don´t interfere. pjv[/edit]Last edited by pjv on Fri Jul 09, 2004 8:44 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## pjv

Another part for the manual:

Please note that most of it was already posted by johnleo and others. Many thanks to them! I only added some general info myself and brought it together. There won't be anything new for the more advanced posters on this forum, but I hope it'll be of any use to any new visitors/laptop owners/gentoo users. I also hope I'm not just spamming the forum.  :Smile: 

With pleasure,

pjv

--------------------

13 Internal Modem

First get a recent kernel. I'm using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r7 here. Once more compile the kernel after enabling the following option:

```

Device Drivers  --->

   Sound  --->

      Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

         PCI Devices  --->

          [M] Intel i8x0/MX440; AMD768/8111 modems (EXPERIMENTAL) 

```

This will make a module of the modem via ALSA. After reboot load the module with (or set it to load everytime):

```

modprobe snd_intel8x0m

```

Now get the slmodem-2.9.6 driver here: ftp://ftp.smlink.com/linux/unsupported/slmodem-2.9.6.tar.gz. Maybe other versions will work too, haven't tried. You now can also get a version from portage and skip the part below!!

Untar slmodem and read the last part of the README (2.6 kernel - ALSA - intel8x0m). Then build the driver:

```

/ # cd slmodem-2.9.6

slmodem-2.9.6 # dir

Changes  drivers/  modem/    README      scripts/

COPYING  Makefile  patches/  README.1st

slmodem-2.9.6 # make SUPPORT_ALSA=1

slmodem-2.9.6 # make install SUPPORT_ALSA=1

```

For the first time run the driver with: 

```

slmodemd -a hw:1 -c BELGIUM

```

Fill in the right country above. A device is created at /dev/ttySL0. Leave it running and go on with the setup of ppp and wvdial (emerge them with the same name as the commands themself, if you don't have them already):

```

pppconfig

```

or manually at /etc/ppp/peers/YourISP.

Follow the instructions and setup for your ISP, using /dev/ttySL0 as the modem device. I chose PAP and staticDNS. You might have to do this a couple times, because with me it didn't always stay the way I left it. Doesn't seem very stable.

```

wvdialconf

```

or manually at /etc/wvdial.conf.

Again follow instructions and once more fill in the data for your ISP.

Now just run 

```

wvdial

```

 and it should work. First dialup, then connecting and negotiating, and finally handing over to the pppd deamon. As long as it is running you are online. You can exit with Ctrl-C.

```

slmodem-2.9.6 # wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.53

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT0909 30 199

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT0909 30 199

CONNECT 37333

--> Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt.

~[7f]}#@!}!O} }9}"}&} }*} } }#}%B#}%}%}&[1b][7f]x}9}'}"}(}"o[17]~

--> PPP negotiation detected.

--> Starting pppd at Fri Jul  2 17:48:09 2004

--> pid of pppd: 10753

```

Note: If you also have networking configured, you might have some problems with the default route. I think it's best that you first shutdown your networkconnection and turn off your ADSL modem (if you only have one account):

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop
```

Ofcourse in real life you will only have 1 connection up. These are sane outputs:

```

linux # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:C0:9F:20:D5:52

          inet addr:<xxx>  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:42729 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:42347 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:5

          collisions:118 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:57731041 (55.0 Mb)  TX bytes:3175717 (3.0 Mb)

          Interrupt:5

 

...

 

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          inet addr:<yyy>  P-t-P:194.78.16.11  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:5 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:64 (64.0 b)  TX bytes:97 (97.0 b)

 

linux # ping -I ppp0 www.gentoo.org

PING www.gentoo.org (203.112.31.164) from <yyy> ppp0: 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 203.112.31.164: icmp_seq=1 ttl=44 time=477 ms

64 bytes from 203.112.31.164: icmp_seq=2 ttl=44 time=471 ms

64 bytes from 203.112.31.164: icmp_seq=3 ttl=44 time=460 ms

64 bytes from 203.112.31.164: icmp_seq=4 ttl=44 time=454 ms

 

--- www.gentoo.org ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 4 received, 20% packet loss, time 4003ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 454.167/465.744/477.388/9.080 ms

```

```

linux # route               [i](with eth0 up)[/i]

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

194.78.16.11    *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

10.0.0.0        *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         sth.lan         0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

linux # route               [i](with eth0 down)[/i]

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

194.78.16.11    *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         194.78.16.11    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0

```

You also don't need to touch /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 or it's config. What you do need to do because it's handy, is make an init script for the slmodemd deamon. This is a (*now very  :Confused: *) adapted version from: http://www.kcore.org/?menumain=4&menusub=1

/etc/init.d/slmodemd

```

#!/sbin/runscript

#

# slmodemd   Starts the slmodemd daemon.

#

depend()

{

    need localmount

}

start()

{

    ebegin "Starting slmodem daemon: $NAME "

    start-stop-daemon --start --pidfile $PIDFILE --make-pidfile --background --exec $DAEMON -- -a hw:1 -c $COUNTRY

    eend $?

}

stop()

{

    ebegin "Stopping slmodem daemon: $NAME"

    start-stop-daemon --stop --pidfile $PIDFILE --exec $DAEMON

    eend $?

}

```

/etc/conf.d/slmodemd

```

NAME=slmodemd

DAEMON=/usr/sbin/slmodemd

PIDFILE=/var/run/$NAME.pid

COUNTRY=BELGIUM

DEVICE=/dev/ttySL0

```

Now to make it run at boot, do:

```

rc-update add slmodemd default

```

It's as easy as that. And it practically works out of itself.

These connections also go very well with the gnome 2.6 Network Monitor applets!

[edit]Made some small corrections because the init script wasn't yet perfect, and also added pcsc-lite. pjv[/edit]

[edit]Corrections on my corrections, removing pcsc-lite. pjv[/edit]

[edit]New slmodemd scripts. pjv[/edit]Last edited by pjv on Wed Jul 07, 2004 10:23 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## safferli

I never tried this, but the slmodem is in portage, the ~x86 one is 2.9.7, in x86 you only get 2.7.14. 

Thanks for your help here!

----------

## feffi

boys your're just simply plain GREAT !!  :Laughing: 

----------

## thepi

pjv you da man  :Cool: 

pi~

----------

## federico

slmodem is in portage

*  net-dialup/slmodem

      Latest version available: 2.9.7-r2

      Latest version installed: 2.9.7-r2

 and.. why do we need pcsc-lite? My modem is working without this!

Then I want to suggest this link :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=171744&highlight=wvdial+slmodemd

Here you can find slmodemd and wvdial init scripts, they are really complete and I am using it

----------

## pjv

@thepi,...: Thx, np  :Smile: .

@federico: Whoops! My mistake. You're right. Pcsc is for the smartcard driver. I tought I had forgotten it when I added it later on, but didn't apparently  :Embarassed: .

If the version from portage is working too, I'll change my text. I haven't tried it though.

@general:

The problem that X takes another code than the one you set it to with setkeycodes in console (see quote below), is all over the Gentoo forum. But I haven't read enough posts yet, to come up with a solution for that.

 *Quote:*   

> In my case I just had to do 
> 
> ```
> setkeycodes e074 149
> ```
> ...

 

I still need to do some figuring out about how to get things working automatically after a reboot, both for slmodemd and the hotkeys. The init script for the former isn't yet perfect.

I'm also looking into other stuff at the moment. Making a Belgian qwerty US-int. keymap at the moment (not really any use for the Acer thread though) and other things.

----------

## korban

jjc already posted that before:

(just check for the correct path of setkeycodes)

/etc/init.d/keycodes:

```

#!/sbin/runscript

depend() {

   need localmount

}

start() {

   # Load scan code to key code mappings

   if [ -n "$KEYCODES" -a -x /usr/bin/setkeycodes ]

   then

      ebegin "Loading scan code to key code mappings"

      /usr/bin/setkeycodes $KEYCODES

      eend $? "Error loading key code mappings"

   fi

}

```

/etc/conf.d/keycodes:

(these settings work for both, jjc`s patch and the recent acerhk)

```

KEYCODES="e025 89 e026 90 e027 91 e074 92 e073 93"

```

(@pjv: I think the keycode does matter, you have to choose a free one, check by executing dumpkeys)

btw. got "wake on lan" to work by using broadcom driver

http://www.broadcom.com/drivers/downloaddrivers.php

simply compile, install by doing

```
make
```

```
make install
```

and create file /etc/modules.d/broadcom:

```

options bcm4400 enable_wol=1

```

followed by:

```

modules-update

```

or simply reboot.

Works for me with gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.3, 2.6.5 and 2.6.7.

@_kev_: and no more problems after using windows driver.

regarding bluetooth:

no more need to compile usb and bluetooth support into kernel since gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7

----------

## pjv

@korban: Thanks, I'm updating again  :Wink: .

About bootsplash in the manual:

For us 1400x1050 owners there is now a handy tool "bootsplash_resize" that comes with the bootsplash package in portage. No more need for manual resizing!  :Very Happy: 

Therealso is a typo, a missing ">": The right command is: 

```
splash -f -s /etc/bootsplash/livecd-2004.0/config/bootsplash-1400x1050.cfg > /boot/initrd-1400x1050

```

I also put a patched DSDT online at the acpi homepage: http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/view.php?id=217. Again thanks to jjc!!

----------

## thepi

hey folks,

about the planned tm80x gentoo live disc, maybe this could come in handy.

i'd love to do a clean reinstall already, don't have the time tho  :Sad: 

it'd be about time to finally banish windows from my hard drive, giving gentoo the space it deserves  :Cool: 

pi~

----------

## pjv

Hey guys,

I looked into my hdparm settings and did some benchmarking, and it appears that my harddisk's performance is really bad  :Sad: :

```

/ # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

 

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1564 MB in  2.00 seconds = 780.95 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:    8 MB in  3.17 seconds =   2.53 MB/sec

```

Really weird, cause I have the same Toshiba Neptune as tuxlover (see the posts back in february page 6/7):

```

/ # hdparm -I /dev/hda

 

/dev/hda:

 

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       TOSHIBA MK4021GAS

        Serial Number:      73IK1727T

        Firmware Revision:  GA224A

Standards:

        Supported: 5 4 3 2

        Likely used: 6

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:   78140160

        device size with M = 1024*1024:       38154 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:       40007 MBytes (40 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        bytes avail on r/w long: 46     Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = ?

        Advanced power management level: unknown setting (0x0080)

        DMA: sdma0 sdma1 sdma2 mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    NOP cmd

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    SMART feature set

           *    Mandatory FLUSH CACHE command

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    SET MAX security extension

           *    Advanced Power Management feature set

           *    SMART self-test

           *    SMART error logging

Security:

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

        48min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT.

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

```

These are my settings. Whatever I do I can't get them much higher. I tried lots of settings.

/etc/conf.d/hdparm

```

all_args="-d1"

disc0_args="-d1 -X udma5 -c3 -A1 -W1 -a64 -u1 -m16"

cdrom0_args="-d1 -X udma2 -c3 -A1 -a64 -u1 -E24"

```

Man, this is bad. However, I have to add I don't notice any bad HD performance at all. My systems *feels* rather quick actually.

Is there anyone who has the same problems in combination with the same harddisk?

----------

## feffi

Good morning boys and girls, another update is ready!  :Very Happy: 

Updates

10.07.2004 Review of the Networking section

10.07.2004 Added Networking LAN

10.07.2004 Added Networking LAN - Broadcom 4400

10.07.2004 Added Networking WLAN

10.07.2004 Added Networking WLAN - ipw2100

10.07.2004 Added Acer Launchkeys & AcerHK (THX to pjv)

10.07.2004 Added Internal Modem (THX to pjv)

01.07.2004 Rewrote TOC

More to come...  :Laughing: 

----------

## safferli

 *pjv wrote:*   

> Hey guys,
> 
> I looked into my hdparm settings and did some benchmarking, and it appears that my harddisk's performance is really bad 

 

Same here. System doesn't *feel* bad, but the hdparm output is terrible. I got better hdparm results when disabling DMA. Didn't notice any system response differences, though so I went back to DMA enabled. Have a look at this: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=862861

Seems that no-one found a solution for this...

----------

## pjv

Hmm, strange...

I don't think the HD is broken, since it is working (feeling) good. Is there btw a way that your HD can be broken and only work slower? I don'think so.

It might be that these are just figures that aren't ideal for benchmarking. That they depend on the place where data is written during the test (like suggested by _kev_). Maybe it depends at which sector your root or cache partition starts, or maybe also how full your HD is. I, for instance. dual boot, so this is my partition table: 

```

/dev/hda8              15G  9,5G  5,5G  64% /

none                  252M     0  252M   0% /dev/shm

/dev/hda1             9,8G  9,4G  421M  96% /Windows

/dev/hda5              12G  9,1G  2,5G  79% /Data

/dev/hda6               swap

```

In any case, I guess we first need to do some better benchmarking. And I need to read more about hdparm too first  :Embarassed: .

----------

## |T5|

propably an extended S.M.A.R.T. selftest would help to see if the disk is damaged

```
emerge smartmontools

smartctl -t long /dev/hda

```

here are my values:

```
/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1456 MB in  2.00 seconds = 727.02 MB/sec Timing buffered disk reads:   58 MB in  3.05 seconds =  19.00 MB/sec
```

I could also give you my .config (gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r9), if you maybe just forgot some kerneloption...[/code]

----------

## tuxlover

 *pjv wrote:*   

> it appears that my harddisk's performance is really bad 

 

I found out that the problems with my hd being too slow (described on page 7) were caused by the filesystem. I used an ext3 on my / partition, which I probably filled up too much at one point (about 90%). But even weeks after cleaning it up quite much (about 40% full), it had not recovered.

Since I noticed that the filesystem was particularly slow when dealing with very small files (e.g. starting some programms that read their config from tiny dotfiles in your home directory) I decided to turn to reiserfs which is supposed to have good performance with small files.

I copied all the stuff on my partition somewhere else, and made a reiser filesystem, copied everything back, and went back to work. This was several months ago; I haven't had a problem with my fs being too slow ever since.

When it was worst, I had values ranging from 3 to 8 MB/s in hdparm -t. Now I get

```
# hdparm -Tt /dev/hda2

/dev/hda2:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1492 MB in  2.00 seconds = 745.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   60 MB in  3.04 seconds =  19.72 MB/sec

# hdparm -Tt /dev/hda2

/dev/hda2:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1436 MB in  2.00 seconds = 718.11 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   64 MB in  3.03 seconds =  21.10 MB/sec

```

In /etc/conf.d/hdparm, I have

```
disc0_args="-X udma5 -A1 -a8 -m16 -d1"
```

 *pjv wrote:*   

> However, I have to add I don't notice any bad HD performance at all. My systems *feels* rather quick actually.

 

This really wasn't the case for me. I could actually measure my speed: Starting firefox took about 60s with my old fs, and about 10s with my new fs.

----------

## pjv

I found it!

I was missing a driver option in my kernel for the ICH4 chipset:

Be sure to enable this in your kernel:

```

Device Drivers

   >ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

      >Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

         >PCI IDE chipset support

            >Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

               [Y] Intel PIIXn chipsets support 

```

I also enabled the following but I'm not sure if this is necessary:

```

Device Drivers

   >SCSI device support

      >SCSI low-level drivers

         [Y] Serial ATA (SATA) support

            [M] Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support

```

Now my top hdparm is:

```

/ # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

  

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1504 MB in  2.00 seconds = 750.24 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   72 MB in  3.02 seconds =  23.81 MB/sec

```

I'm not sure if this is in the manual (didn't check) but sure ought to be. It would be good to compare some kernel configs too maybe.

Now also another problem has reemerged (with recompiling my kernel):

Sometimes my system refuses to boot. I get a blank screen just after grub and the first flash of letters of output from the kernel. I think, just at the moment the frambuffer switches my kernel output to a 1400x1050 resolution. It seems to have problems doing that. The processor (and the fan) start working hard and nothing moves (not even HD). I need to power down by holding the power button. 

In the past (with lots of kernels) this behaviour seemed to occur more randomly. It seemed that there was a correlation with the AC 220 volts being connected or not. If it worked on battery during boot, it generally would hang. So was it an ACPI problem then?

With my previous kernel (say the one from yesterday, gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r7) I haven't had this problem at all.

Now I have it every time (kernel also r7). And I need to retry 2 to 3 times.

The problem also seems to disappear when I build a fresh kernel (like the previous kernel: emerge and first build of a 2.6.7-r7 kernel).

I know there are lots of blank screen problems with framebuffer but I'm not sure if this is the same. It's also still too random to say that I've figured it out. I haven't at all.

I noticed that there is a 2.6.7-r8/9/10 in portage that has a fix for bootsplash. Maybe that has something to do with this. I'm going to try that out.

I'd like to sort this problem out once and for all, because it goes away and always keeps coming back. I've heard about problems like this (also on this thread? I'll have to check), but still don't have a proper cause or solution. I'm happy about the hdparm stuff though! 

Thx

----------

## pjv

Oh yes, I forgot some things:

SMART selftest ofcourse gave no errors after 49 minutes.

And I always have been using ReiserFS.

Mozilla (prelinked and all) has always started up in a fantastic and nearly unmeasurable 2 secs and 19 hundreds  :Confused: .

The higher hdparm ratings don't make any programs load faster and doesn't speed up the feel of an emerge sync. But I believe it does have an effect on copying big files (thus reading or writing long on the same area). I guess the HD only then gets its top speeds. Now with a better PCI bus the top speed just rises. So there is a little notable difference. Also the sound of the HD seems a little different (could be psychological though  :Wink: ). I don't think it was a great miss, the way it was before, maybe 98% of functionality (not 10% or so, like the figures would indicate relatively).

----------

## Sebsche

hi there,

i installed gentoo 2.6.7-rc6 on my travelmate 800lci , but i'm havin probs with my X....it starts and everything, but i'm getting only 250 Fps out of glxgears. could anyone post his xorg.conf plz ? need help. urgent ! thx  :Wink: 

----------

## pjv

I have put some of my files online, amongst which a XF86Config:

http://users.skynet.be/pjvh/acer/dmesg002.txt

http://users.skynet.be/pjvh/acer/lspci002.txt

http://users.skynet.be/pjvh/acer/mykernelconfig023

http://users.skynet.be/pjvh/acer/XF86Config.mybackup010

It isn't an xorg.conf though. I think there are other XF86Configs in this thread or in the manual thread too. A while ago, there has been some intensive posting here on the X performance and ati drivers topic. Just read back too. I hope this helps you!

----------

## thepi

@pjv:

I've got a similar problem, on an athlon600 though (my girlfriend's pc). from one day to the other, it would always go blank on first boot, have to press reset everytime. consecutive boots do work flawless, it happens only just after powering on. this is on kernel 2.6.5. the 2.4.2x fallback kernel (you never know...) works flawlessly, but doesn't use fb, so i think it's related to this. recompiling didn't help btw.

i find it rather enervating (so does my girlfriend!), esp. because it worked before without any problems. i think it started appearing after i tried to run a certain usb mouse which is known to bring the 2.6 kernel usb down (see here, and here). i tried the thing mentioned on the kernel mailinglist, system froze, as expected. BUT afterwards the fb problem would appear. coincidence? as i said, i did a recompile which didn't help, so i don't think it has something to do with a damaged kernel image. fscheck didn't find anything either.

i'm going to try out kernel 2.6.7 or later soon, i'll let you know whether it helped. although i got a bad feeling about this after reading your post.   :Confused: 

pi~

----------

## korban

@ pjv & thepi:

experienced same problem with several kernels:

most mm-patched sources, and some gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.7-r8, 2.6.7-r11, and many older one).

I think it has something to do with local apic and fb, because kernel hangs at:

```
ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.
```

or screen simply stays blank (or sometimes it just works for no reason)

I finally decided to give up on fb and boot with kernel option nofb.

(maybe disabling local apic would help too)

----------

## pjv

There are ofcourse many "kernel blank" problems   :Rolling Eyes:  , but mine is really awkward. I've compiled a 2.6.7-r10 and the problem was gone. Next I've compiled it again (just because I had to), and still, the problem is gone. But I'm shure that if I recompile again it'll be there again  :Very Happy: . Just a hunch but I would bet on it.

@korban: How did you get that logging? I think mine hangs before logging starts! Btw, I've seen that error before in some threads. Try adding nolapic to your kernel line.

It's really just after grub. I see some big letters for a split second (normal console font) and then nothing. Just at the point where it would normally blank for one second to switch over to a 1400x1050 console. The problem is very illogic though. I can't make sense of it. Seems terribly random to me!

... Also need to add on another topic that the bootsplash_resize script I advised earlier isn't working properly yet  :Sad:  (I just wondered why I got a vertical progress bar  :Confused: ). So manual resizing it is for me...

----------

## korban

@pjv:

I'd rather miss fb than local apic because of:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=194312&highlight=local+apic

----------

## tuxlover

 *korban wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.
> ```
> ...

 

About "ACPI: Edge Set to Level Trigger": There is a bug report at 

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1269 describing this. For a patch, take a look at comment #39, it's a two-liner, easiest to type in yourself. Then it will work with acpi, io-apic and local apic.

About the screen blanking: I had the problem that the screen would blank randomly right after grub. For me it helped to disable fb.

----------

## korban

@tuxlover:

thank you,  disabling APIC timer solved my apic AND fb issue, so far no more blank screen and 

```
ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.
```

----------

## LcMatrix

 *pjv wrote:*   

> I have put some of my files online, amongst which a XF86Config:
> 
> http://users.skynet.be/pjvh/acer/dmesg002.txt
> 
> http://users.skynet.be/pjvh/acer/lspci002.txt
> ...

 

Does your XF86Config make tapping on the Touchpad work ? Tried some things but couldn't get tapping to work.

----------

## webmarck

I had that very problem because I had forgotten to enable CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV (Event interface)  :Rolling Eyes: 

That could be your problem too   :Wink: 

----------

## feffi

update:

23.07.2004 Added Networking Tools - SSH-Agent and Keychain

----------

## LcMatrix

 *webmarck wrote:*   

> I had that very problem because I had forgotten to enable CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV (Event interface) 
> 
> That could be your problem too  

 

It was, now it works. Thanks a lot. That should definately be in the Manual Section. I searched the forum and through google and didn't find that info.

----------

## feffi

As from suggestions on moving on this thread to a Wiki, I submitted this tutorial to Wikipedia for your pleasure. Now everybody can edit, submit and change things. Please be kind with the article, because it took really much time to assemble it.

Here is the link (of course you need a WikiPedia account):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentoo_Linux_on_an_Acer_Travelmate_803_LCi

P.S.: The article now only contains the TOC because I need to reformat everything to suit the wiki-style format...

----------

## LcMatrix

 *_kev_ wrote:*   

> As from suggestions on moving on this thread to a Wiki, I submitted this tutorial to Wikipedia for your pleasure. Now everybody can edit, submit and change things. Please be kind with the article, because it took really much time to assemble it.
> 
> Here is the link (of course you need a WikiPedia account):
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentoo_Linux_on_an_Acer_Travelmate_803_LCi
> ...

 

Sounds great. Although the wiki-style format is really a lot different and could take some time to convert to. Editing and Adding of content seems much easier though.

----------

## pjv

@LcMatrix: Glad your touchpad works now. I had it working without doing much special (Except reading this manual I guess).

My blank screen problem has still not reappeared. I have now recompiled 2.6.7-r10 some 5 times or so, and it still works  :Very Happy: ! Maybe the updated bootsplash did fix it. I looked if the patch presented by tuxlover is present on my system: the second half isn't and it still works (patch suggested on bug page behind link).

Wiki is cool, but I'm not sure if it will be convenient. I like the Gentoo Forum very much: very readable, fast and general handy. I think it pulled many people over to Gentoo (more than the distro itself). Besides (I'm not a real Wiki-er,but...) shouldn't this just be a custom Wiki instead of the Wikipedia? I thought that was an encyclopedia with terms?

----------

## LcMatrix

 *pjv wrote:*   

> @LcMatrix: Glad your touchpad works now. I had it working without doing much special (Except reading this manual I guess).
> 
> My blank screen problem has still not reappeared. I have now recompiled 2.6.7-r10 some 5 times or so, and it still works ! Maybe the updated bootsplash did fix it. I looked if the patch presented by tuxlover is present on my system: the second half isn't and it still works (patch suggested on bug page behind link).
> 
> Wiki is cool, but I'm not sure if it will be convenient. I like the Gentoo Forum very much: very readable, fast and general handy. I think it pulled many people over to Gentoo (more than the distro itself). Besides (I'm not a real Wiki-er,but...) shouldn't this just be a custom Wiki instead of the Wikipedia? I thought that was an encyclopedia with terms?

 

I thought about creating a PDF when the updates are in and upload it to my homepage. I think that would be nice - especially for people that want to print the manual (like i did) or don't have internet working but a USB stick/floppy.

----------

## feffi

Have a look at it, it's finished!

Happy editing !!

BTW: The wiki-style is a lot more easier than the boards, so don't be afraid

----------

## thepi

thanks again for all your efforts, kev! this one really sets some example on how the community can bind their knowledge to improve things.

anyway, pjv is correct, this one should not at all be at wikipedia. wikipedia is meant as an encyclopedia, not a general howto collection, so it is very likely that this entry will be deleted very soon (see discussion).

please don't feel offended, i really like the idea to put this into a wiki (favoured it for a long time already), but wikipedia is just the wrong platform. if everyone used it like that it would soon be clobbered with half-usable tutorials and spam. you wouldn't like to see that in i.e. the brockhaus, or encyclopedia britannica either.

but i know just the place:  :Smile:  there is a wiki completely focused on gentoo, the gentoo-wiki. it's even based on the same software (mediawiki) as wikipedia, so everyone should be able to use it.

I would be inserting it right there myself, but i feel it is _your_ work, and hence _your_ decision.

pi~

p.s.: any word from the smartcard guys lately?

-edit-

p.p.s.: it just came to me, you are aware that by posting it on wikipedia you agreed that your text is GFDL'ed? that's the GPL of text documents, so you know...

----------

## pjv

Oh yes, I forgot to emphasize that I appreciate very much the time you put into the Wiki thing and the manual in general, _kev_. I'll surely go on editing it there too (but now I haven't got any time unfortunately). And afterall it might still work evenly well. So thanx very much _kev_!  :Cool: 

----------

## feffi

 *thepi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...so it is very likely that this entry will be deleted very soon (see discussion).
> 
> 

 

spread the wisdom  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> but i know just the place:  there is a wiki completely focused on gentoo, the gentoo-wiki. it's even based on the same software (mediawiki) as wikipedia, so everyone should be able to use it.
> 
> 

 

came here, read that, done this...

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Gentoo_Acer_Travelmate_803LCi_Manual

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s.: any word from the smartcard guys lately?
> 
> 

 

I wish I had... nothing yet...omnikey is still on hold hence the release should be last month (who thought of that  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## LcMatrix

 *_kev_ wrote:*   

>  *thepi wrote:*   
> 
> ...so it is very likely that this entry will be deleted very soon (see discussion).
> 
>  
> ...

 

It seems that it is now where it belongs. I hope the omnikey drivers will be released soon.

BTW: Did you see the ipw2100 section i've added. I hope it is ok the way i wrote it.

----------

## feffi

 *LcMatrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BTW: Did you see the ipw2100 section i've added. I hope it is ok the way i wrote it.

 

perfect! Keep em coming...  :Laughing: 

BTW. We have the biggest page until now... http://gentoo-wiki.com/Special:Longpages

edit: just did some text-flow editing...

----------

## thepi

btw, thanks for (finally   :Wink: ) adding me to the "thanx"-section

cheers  :Cool: 

pi~

----------

## feffi

sorry, wasn't on purpose   :Rolling Eyes: 

I had trouble keeping track on names...

----------

## thepi

no you got me wrong actually. i really meant that 'thank you', didn't want to nag on you for forgetting anything (which you didn't imo).

btw i'm trying to get udev to work (no luck so far  :Sad:  ), will add it to the wiki as soon as it's done.

don't expect anything though (as usual  :Cool: )

pi~

----------

## feffi

yes. I'm right now working with udev. It's fairly easy to set up and as soon as I got some spare time, I'll update it..   :Cool: 

----------

## LcMatrix

Good news, the new omnikey driver for 2.6 kernels has been released!

----------

## thepi

that's really good news!

not much more to be done and the system is fully supported  :Very Happy: 

btw got udev up&running the same day i posted here, will look into the appropriate section on gentoo-wiki.com now. update maybe tomorrow.

pi~

----------

## pjv

Hey cool  :Cool: . And I coïncidently just got my keyboard ready (now working just as in Windows for Belgian users)! That was one of my last big stumblestones. Really nice thing going on here!

----------

## pjv

Seems I was a bit to optimistic. I haven't got it to work yet. Anyone else has?

----------

## feffi

updated some topics:

3.6 Output of 'lshw'

5.1 GEP (Gentoo Emerge.log Parser)

9.3 mtr

9.4 iptraf

and desperatly waiting for someone to edit the smartcard-section..  :Laughing: 

----------

## johnleo

 *LcMatrix wrote:*   

> Good news, the new omnikey driver for 2.6 kernels has been released!

 

I understand from a previous post that 

 *LcMatrix wrote:*   

> that would be the "Omnikey CardMan Mobile PCMCIA 4000" drivers from http://www.omnikey.com/en/downloads.php.
> 
> 

  where we find the newly minted icm4000_installer_v2_4_0_src

The README directs us to http://www.linuxnet.com/middle.html to pick up pcsc-lite-1.1.1.tar.gz which must be installed first. 

That done, I had to fiddle a bit to get the omnikey driver to compile. 

It errored with "linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory"

I am not sure yet whether I have fooled the compiler or myself by adding a bogus,blank modversions.h file. But It did compile. (under linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1)

Now I'm not sure whether I am hung up on configuration details... or a pcmcia driver, or even hardware, problem.  

The software doesn't see anything yet, and:  :Crying or Very sad: 

```
# cardctl ident

Socket 0:

  no product info available

Socket 1:

  no product info available

```

BTW how do we know that Omnikey CardMan Mobile PCMCIA 4000 is our card?

----------

## LcMatrix

 *johnleo wrote:*   

>  *LcMatrix wrote:*   Good news, the new omnikey driver for 2.6 kernels has been released! 
> 
> I understand from a previous post that 
> 
>  *LcMatrix wrote:*   that would be the "Omnikey CardMan Mobile PCMCIA 4000" drivers from http://www.omnikey.com/en/downloads.php.
> ...

 

The windows driver for that card is compatible so the linux one should be too. I didn't have the time to check the whole thing yet. i was able to compile it but i have to look for some test applications to check out if the module is working. loading seems to work so far.

----------

## pjv

I got pcsc-lite-1.2.0 (~x86) from portage and didn't have any problems compiling. Modversions. h is a file you have to copy once in your lifetime or so, I believe it has something to do with linuxheaders. Get it by doing a locate (probably in a genkernel or 2.4 kernel somewhere).

My problem though is that everything seems to be installed ok but that it just doesn't work:

```

# cardctl ident

Socket 0:

  no product info available

Socket 1:

  product info: "O2Micro", "SmartCardBus Reader", "V1.0"

  manfid: 0xffff, 0x0001

```

PCSC just can't find the cardreader.

```

# pcscd -f -d stdout

pcscdaemon.c:251 main: pcscd set to foreground

pcscdaemon.c:265 main: debug messages to stdout

readerfactory.c:1391 RFInitializeReader: Attempting startup of OMNIKEY Cardman 4000 Socket 0 0 0.

readerfactory.c:1133 RFBindFunctions: Loading IFD Handler 2.0

readerfactory.c:1428 RFInitializeReader: Open Port 0 Failed <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

readerfactory.c:1263 RFUnloadReader: Unloading reader driver.

readerfactory.c:245 RFAddReader: OMNIKEY Cardman 4000 Socket 0 init failed.

pcscdaemon.c:445 main: pcsc-lite daemon ready.

hotplug_libusb.c:107 Cannot open PC/SC drivers directory: /usr/lib/readers/usb

hotplug_libusb.c:108 Disabling USB support for pcscd.

(((pcscdaemon.c:502 Preparing for suicide

winscard_msg.c:235 SHMProcessEvents: Select returns with failure: Interrupted system call

pcscdaemon.c:179 SVCServiceRun: Error in SHMProcessEvents

readerfactory.c:1683 RFCleanupReaders: entering cleaning function

pcscdaemon.c:468 at_exit: cleaning /var/run)))

```

And thus (this is the testprogram):

```

# pcsc_demo

PC/SC sample code

V 1.0 2003, Ludovic Rousseau <ludovic.rousseau@free.fr>

No reader found

```

Tweaking /etc/reader.conf didn't help so far. Maybe my problem is that the cardman drivers aren't yet loaded properly (though I have cardman_cs and yenta and pcmcia_core running as modules). Or maybe the installed version of pcsc isn't working correctly. I have checked though that the cardman driver is installed in /usr/local/pcsc/drivers/.

I really hope more investigation will lead to a working smartcard!

----------

## feffi

i hope so....   :Cool: 

----------

## johnleo

 *johnleo wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Now I'm not sure whether I am hung up on configuration details... or a pcmcia driver, or even hardware, problem.  
> 
> ...
> ...

 PCMCIA works in XP so I have to debug my kernel.

You guys go on ahead.  :Confused: 

regards,

----------

## johnleo

 *pjv wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> PCSC just can't find the cardreader.
> 
> ```
> ...

 Socket 0 0 0 can't be right. has to be  Socket "something something 1"

Is that set by cardman_cs.conf?

----------

## fredrin

Updated the synaptics section in the Wiki, since the synaptics driver is in portage.

-fredrin-

----------

## feffi

 *fredrin wrote:*   

> Updated the synaptics section in the Wiki, since the synaptics driver is in portage.
> 
> -fredrin-

 

thanks    :Very Happy: 

p.s.: I remapped the "corepointer" to the synaptics or else the Xfree won't come up, if the mouse isn't plugged in

----------

## pjv

Ok, got a bit further.

Indeed you need to add this to /etc/pcmcia/cardman_cs.conf:

```

card "O2Micro SmartCardBusReader"

  manfid 0xffff, 0x0001

  bind "cardman_cs"

```

Now pcscd will run:

```

# pcscd -f

pcscdaemon.c:251 main: pcscd set to foreground

readerfactory.c:1391 RFInitializeReader: Attempting startup of OMNIKEY Cardman 4000 Socket 1 0 0.

readerfactory.c:1133 RFBindFunctions: Loading IFD Handler 2.0

pcscdaemon.c:445 main: pcsc-lite daemon ready.

hotplug_libusb.c:107 Cannot open PC/SC drivers directory: /usr/lib/readers/usb

hotplug_libusb.c:108 Disabling USB support for pcscd.

```

But the pcsc_demo doesn't think there is a smartcard inserted, though I have (the Acer security card):

```

# pcsc_demo

PC/SC sample code

V 1.0 2003, Ludovic Rousseau <ludovic.rousseau@free.fr>

0: OMNIKEY Cardman 4000 Socket 1 0 0

 Protocol: 0

SCardConnect: No smartcard inserted. (0x8010000C)

```

Please note that the "Socket 1" text you see is purely a namestring. I don't know how to get pcsc to look really at socket 1, or even if I need too. Would this be my problem maybe? Here's my useless /etc/reader.conf:

```

# Configuration file for Cardman Mobile 4000 pcmcia smartcard reader.

# This specifies the readers library path.

#

FRIENDLYNAME            "OMNIKEY Cardman 4000 Socket 1"

DEVICENAME              CMOB_SOCKET

#DEVICENAME             GEN_SMART_RDR

LIBPATH                 /usr/local/pcsc/drivers//libcm4000.so

CHANNELID               1

```

----------

## feffi

have you tried to insert the card manually

```

bash$ cardctl eject 1

bash$ cardctl insert 1

```

maybe this can help a little bit further...

But anyway: Keep on the good work...

----------

## pjv

I think cardctl insert is to insert a PCMCIA card (aka. the smartcard reader if it were loose), but my problem is that it isn't detecting the inserted smartcard/creditcard itself.

----------

## fatrix

i have started writing on the wiki-page about how to get smartcard to work, partially at least.

I see pjv already has got as far as I have, to get the drivers load properly finding the reader, but that it can't detect the smartcard inserted (only tried acer-keycard, same as pjv did)

Maybe it will detect my CanalDigital sattelite-smartcard, i'll try that later today.

----------

## matttions

hi to everybody.

This is a very usefull post ...

and thanks for make my pc running up so well.

One thing ... I have the bluetooth working on my linux-box (ops gentoo-box  :Very Happy: ) on the TM 803 LCi of course .

I can write something in the wiki but I didn't find the section ...

A question .. anybody has the tv-out working with the ati-driver ?

(yes ati-driver and the utility atitvout)

----------

## fredrin

I have managed to make the tv-out work on xfree and x.org, but the xorg.conf file that I'm using is _not_ perfekt. I have to restart X with the tv-out config file, and when I do so, LCD screen is black. I can only see the picture on the TV. Here's a link to the xorg.conf file. If anybody can make this file better it would be nice. Here's a link to the file.

http://folk.uio.no/fredrin/temp/xorg.conf.tvout

-fredrik-

----------

## |T5|

there are some examples using the atibinarydriver with 2 virtual graphiccards and 2 screens simultaniously previsouly within this thread...

basically you have to define a second xserver...

----------

## feffi

 *|T5| wrote:*   

> there are some examples using the atibinarydriver with 2 virtual graphiccards and 2 screens simultaniously previsouly within this thread...
> 
> basically you have to define a second xserver...

 

Write it down in the wiki ??   :Cool: 

----------

## preacher

I'm trying to follow the wiki to get my IRDA-port working, however the choice "NSC PC87108/PC87338" does not exist in gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r12?

Is this a separate modules now, or was support for this dropped (for whatever reason?) in the newer kernels?

----------

## pjv

I just read about something that at least one of us should really try: Acovea. A genetic optimalisation algorithm program to find the best CFLAGS setting. And with the upcoming GCC 3.4 pentium-M CFLAG this would be nice!

Any advances on the smartcard front? Not with me unfortunately...

About the NSC: It's there on r10, don't know about r12 though. It's the NSC-FIR setting.

Greetz

----------

## hovenko

why the **** did the Acer Travelmate 803LCi wiki-page got split up? now it's all just a mess... perhaps it's just the best if kev updates the forum-posts again, and we add things to this forumpage if we come up with new info.

----------

## LcMatrix

 *hovenko wrote:*   

> why the **** did the Acer Travelmate 803LCi wiki-page got split up? now it's all just a mess... perhaps it's just the best if kev updates the forum-posts again, and we add things to this forumpage if we come up with new info.

 

what do you mean. its all there and all on one page.

----------

## feffi

 *hovenko wrote:*   

> why the **** did the Acer Travelmate 803LCi wiki-page got split up? now it's all just a mess... perhaps it's just the best if kev updates the forum-posts again, and we add things to this forumpage if we come up with new info.

 

it is not split up!?!? It's all in one place, fine layouted and very actual. I decided to give everybody a chance to provide his knowledge on this howto. We (the main contributors to the howto and me) decided this step. I think it's a step forward as the howto slowly becomes too big for me alone to handle. Nevertheless all major changes and new hints and tricks are posted here before it is added to the gentoo-wiki, so you can still follow the media. For myself, it's a lot easier to handle updates and layouting all that stuff so you can read it in the gentoo-wiki. And even people not involved in this thread can add usefull information.

I was a coordinating instance at the beginning of this howto, now we are all the coordinating instance, watching over the howto and correcting and adding stuff. I really think this is a progress of the community.

----------

## feffi

Added 4.2.1 Acovea

Added 4.2.1.1 Pentium-M

Added 4.2.1.2 Pentium-4

Added 4.2.1.3 Pentium-3

----------

## pjv

Added Pentium 3

Did forget to save the flags themselves though! A little bit stupid. Does acovea have a log anywhere?

Also _kev_, where did you get the config file for pentium-M for use with acovea?Last edited by pjv on Tue Aug 24, 2004 9:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fatrix

Ahh..... I see... it was just talk about splitting up the howto....

There are some talk about this:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Talk:Gentoo_Acer_Travelmate_803LCi_Manual

That's good  :Smile: 

----------

## feffi

 *pjv wrote:*   

> Added Pentium 3
> 
> Did forget to save the flags themselves though! A little bit stupid. Does acovea have a log anywhere?
> 
> Also _kev_, where did you get the config file for pentium-M for use with acovea?

 

Cool thanks, then I don't have to run it myself. acovea has no log I know of, but just copy together the optimistic ones. (edit: I just did it myself  :Wink: ) The Pentium-M config was from a friend of mine. He patched the Pentium-4 and Pentium-3 together and it worked so far. It's astounding how all the CFLAGS differ on different layouts. I also added a analysis section to discuss the CFLAGS one by one, so any help would be appreciated. Happy testing!

----------

## feffi

 *fatrix wrote:*   

> Ahh..... I see... it was just talk about splitting up the howto....
> 
> There are some talk about this:
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Talk:Gentoo_Acer_Travelmate_803LCi_Manual
> ...

 

Why is that good?

Yes, I stated my thought about this howto and I don't want to split it up!  :Mad:  The main purpose was to have all this info in one place and not scattered around, so why do a split-up?  :Rolling Eyes:  If some people want to see our information in other tutorials, why don't they just copy it or crosslink?

----------

## fatrix

i ment.... That's good... that it's not split up  :Smile: 

It's great to have a howto for gentoo on this laptop, and that it's all placed in one howto.

Sorry for bringing this misunderstanding up at the first place.

----------

## pjv

I'm posting my (long) findings about acovea here. This is my second (and first proper) benchmark. I think we shouldn't put discussions in the wiki, but here. And be careful, I'm not asking for flame wars. Au contrary, those should be in the CFLAGS central thread or something. Hope you don't mind this length!

I've made my own config, that I think is better fit than the standard ones for pentium-m. It's also for gcc 3.3. You can find it here: gcc33_mymachine.acovea. I used runacovea with the huffbench. I hope to do this all again when gcc 3.4 and 3.5 come out.

The config is based on my current CFLAGS, which are: 

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants"

```

 and which I've always thought to be very fast.

These are the last 5 generations of the output:

```

runacovea -config gcc33_mymachine.acovea -bench huffbench.c -n 5 -p 40 -g 30

iteration 25: average fitness = 3.09802, best fitnesses = 2.7761 2.75346 2.75687 2.74798 2.76187

best options for population 0

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-merge-constants -fno-thread-jumps -fno-if-conversion2 -fno-delayed-branch -fno-crossjumping -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-cse-follow-jumps -fno-gcse -fno-expensive-optimizations -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop -fno-rerun-loop-opt -fno-caller-saves -fno-peephole2 -fno-schedule-insns2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-sched-interblock -fno-align-loops -fno-align-jumps -fno-align-labels -frename-registers -ffloat-store -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fmove-all-movables -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -mfpmath=sse -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse2 -mno-ieee-fp -mpush-args -mno-accumulate-outgoing-args -mno-inline-all-stringops -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -mno-mmx -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -fno-math-errno -funsafe-math-optimizations -fno-trapping-math -ffinite-math-only -fno-signaling-nans -finline-limit=600 /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

best options for population 1

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-merge-constants -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-cse-skip-blocks -fno-gcse -fno-expensive-optimizations -fno-strength-reduce -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop -fno-rerun-loop-opt -fno-caller-saves -fno-peephole2 -fno-schedule-insns -fno-regmove -fno-sched-interblock -fno-sched-spec -fno-align-loops -fno-align-jumps -fno-align-functions -finline-functions -frename-registers -ffloat-store -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fmove-all-movables -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -malign-double -mno-push-args -maccumulate-outgoing-args -minline-all-stringops -mfpmath=387 -mmmx -msse2 -mno-ieee-fp -mno-align-double -mno-accumulate-outgoing-args -malign-stringops -mno-inline-all-stringops -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -funsafe-math-optimizations -fno-trapping-math /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

best options for population 2

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-defer-pop -fno-thread-jumps -fno-cprop-registers -fno-if-conversion2 -fno-delayed-branch -fno-cse-skip-blocks -fno-gcse -fno-gcse-lm -fno-gcse-sm -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop -fno-peephole2 -fno-schedule-insns -fno-schedule-insns2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-reorder-blocks -fno-sched-interblock -fno-sched-spec -finline-functions -frename-registers -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fmove-all-movables -fno-inline -ftracer -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -mieee-fp -malign-double -maccumulate-outgoing-args -minline-all-stringops -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -msse -mno-align-double -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -mno-sse -fno-trapping-math -finline-limit=600 /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

best options for population 3

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-merge-constants -fno-defer-pop -fno-thread-jumps -fno-cprop-registers -fno-if-conversion2 -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-cse-skip-blocks -fno-gcse -fno-gcse-sm -fno-strength-reduce -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop -fno-rerun-loop-opt -fno-peephole2 -fno-schedule-insns -fno-regmove -fno-align-loops -frename-registers -ffloat-store -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fmove-all-movables -ftracer -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -malign-double -minline-all-stringops -mmmx -msse2 -mno-ieee-fp -mno-align-double -mno-accumulate-outgoing-args -mno-inline-all-stringops -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -fno-trapping-math -ffinite-math-only -finline-limit=600 /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

best options for population 4

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-merge-constants -fno-defer-pop -fno-thread-jumps -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-if-conversion2 -fno-cse-follow-jumps -fno-cse-skip-blocks -fno-gcse -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop -fno-caller-saves -fno-peephole2 -fno-schedule-insns2 -fno-reorder-blocks -fno-sched-interblock -ffloat-store -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fmove-all-movables -fno-inline -ftracer -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -mieee-fp -malign-double -mno-push-args -maccumulate-outgoing-args -fomit-frame-pointer -msse -mno-align-double -mpush-args -mno-accumulate-outgoing-args -malign-stringops -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -mno-mmx -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -fno-trapping-math -fno-signaling-nans /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

common options (found in all populations)

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-gcse -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop -fno-peephole2 -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fmove-all-movables -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -fno-trapping-math /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

rejected options (rejected by all populations)

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-guess-branch-probability -fno-if-conversion -fno-loop-optimize -fno-force-mem -fno-reorder-functions -freduce-all-givs -mno-align-stringops /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

Option counts:

                    -fno-merge-constants   25    9   19   19    9   81

                          -fno-defer-pop   18    2   10   14   25   69

                       -fno-thread-jumps   11   19   19    9    9   67

                 -fno-omit-frame-pointer    1    0   15    1    7   24

           -fno-guess-branch-probability    0    0    2    3    0    5

                    -fno-cprop-registers   10   22   20   14    9   75

                      -fno-if-conversion    0    0    0    0    0    0

                     -fno-if-conversion2    8   19   20   21   15   83

                     -fno-delayed-branch    5    1   19    4   11   40

                      -fno-loop-optimize    3   20    3    1    4   31

                       -fno-crossjumping    7   19   12    6   14   58

             -fno-optimize-sibling-calls    3   25    7   21   14   70

                   -fno-cse-follow-jumps   21    6   18    6   24   75

                    -fno-cse-skip-blocks    8   25    8   17   18   76

                               -fno-gcse   11   25   25   22   20  103

                            -fno-gcse-lm    0    0   21    6    6   33

                            -fno-gcse-sm    6    0   10   18   12   46

            -fno-expensive-optimizations   19   24   16   13    9   81

                    -fno-strength-reduce    4    4   17   22    0   47

               -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop   14   19    5   20   12   70

                     -fno-rerun-loop-opt    7   16   16   19    1   59

                       -fno-caller-saves   23    8   12   14   18   75

                          -fno-force-mem    4    6    0    2    0   12

                          -fno-peephole2   25   13   17   23   24  102

                     -fno-schedule-insns    9   20   24   21   11   85

                    -fno-schedule-insns2   10    0    8    0    9   27

                            -fno-regmove   14   18    3   21    8   64

                    -fno-strict-aliasing    7    0   15    5   12   39

                     -fno-reorder-blocks    7   10   12    0   19   48

                   -fno-sched-interblock   25   13   22   13   25   98

                         -fno-sched-spec    2   20   16   10    9   57

                  -fno-reorder-functions    1    9    5    2   12   29

                        -fno-align-loops   22    7   16   23    4   72

                        -fno-align-jumps   10   25   10   11    1   57

                       -fno-align-labels   23   18    1    3    6   51

                    -fno-align-functions   18   19    9   10    5   61

                      -finline-functions    0   23   20    2    9   54

                      -frename-registers   21   22   10   23   18   94

                           -ffloat-store   15    3    7   19   10   54

               -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays   22   22   25   23   25  117

                     -fmove-all-movables   21   24   17   14   21   97

                       -freduce-all-givs    0   12    3    3    4   22

                             -fno-inline    3    1    7    8   14   33

                                -ftracer   18   18   14   13   23   86

                                -fnew-ra   15   25   22   24   20  106

                          -funroll-loops    0    4    3    0    0    7

                      -funroll-all-loops   25    8   18   21   21   93

                               -mieee-fp   17    0   15    3   24   59

                          -malign-double    5    4   22   24   17   72

                          -mno-push-args   10    4    8    4   17   43

              -maccumulate-outgoing-args    4    4   19   14   13   54

                    -mno-align-stringops    4    0    2    7    1   14

                  -minline-all-stringops    1   20   19   24    8   72

                            -mfpmath=387    1    3    1    5    1   11

                            -mfpmath=sse   23    8    0    0    4   35

                        -mfpmath=sse,387    0    0    3    1    0    4

                    -fomit-frame-pointer    0    0   16    0    8   24

               -momit-leaf-frame-pointer   12    0    6    2   16   36

                                   -mmmx    6   12   11   24    3   56

                                   -msse    4    0   14    2   13   33

                                  -msse2    3    7    3   25    5   43

                            -mno-ieee-fp    8    7   20   22   18   75

                       -mno-align-double    9   20   25   23   20   97

                             -mpush-args   16    4    5   14   24   63

           -mno-accumulate-outgoing-args   22   22    5   17   24   90

                       -malign-stringops    0   25   14   10    8   57

               -mno-inline-all-stringops   16   20    2   22   12   72

                 -fno-omit-frame-pointer    1    1    0    0    0    2

            -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer   16    8    7   16   23   70

                                -mno-mmx   20   18   16   14   14   82

                                -mno-sse   15    4    6    9   19   53

                               -mno-sse2   20    3   20   21   13   77

                         -fno-math-errno   12    6    5    7   15   45

             -funsafe-math-optimizations   21    4    1   11   10   47

                      -fno-trapping-math   12    8   21   16   15   72

                      -ffinite-math-only   21   20   17   12   11   81

                     -fno-signaling-nans   24   15    6    2   12   59

                          -finline-limit   15    3   16   14   17   65

    value options:

                  -finline-limit: 600 0 600 600 0 , average = 600 across 3 populations

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

------------------------------------------------------------

iteration 26: average fitness = 3.07784, best fitnesses = 2.77781 2.75852 2.75939 2.75241 2.76716

best options for population 0

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-merge-constants -fno-thread-jumps -fno-delayed-branch -fno-cse-follow-jumps -fno-gcse -fno-strength-reduce -fno-caller-saves -fno-peephole2 -fno-schedule-insns2 -fno-regmove -fno-reorder-blocks -fno-sched-interblock -fno-align-labels -fno-align-functions -frename-registers -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fmove-all-movables -fno-inline -ftracer -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -mieee-fp -maccumulate-outgoing-args -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -mpush-args -mno-inline-all-stringops -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -ffinite-math-only -fno-signaling-nans /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

best options for population 1

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-merge-constants -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-cse-skip-blocks -fno-gcse -fno-expensive-optimizations -fno-strength-reduce -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop -fno-rerun-loop-opt -fno-caller-saves -fno-peephole2 -fno-schedule-insns -fno-regmove -fno-sched-interblock -fno-sched-spec -fno-align-loops -fno-align-jumps -fno-align-functions -finline-functions -frename-registers -ffloat-store -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fmove-all-movables -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -malign-double -mno-push-args -maccumulate-outgoing-args -minline-all-stringops -mfpmath=387 -mmmx -msse2 -mno-ieee-fp -mno-align-double -mno-accumulate-outgoing-args -malign-stringops -mno-inline-all-stringops -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -funsafe-math-optimizations -fno-trapping-math /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

best options for population 2

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-defer-pop -fno-thread-jumps -fno-cprop-registers -fno-if-conversion2 -fno-delayed-branch -fno-crossjumping -fno-cse-skip-blocks -fno-gcse -fno-gcse-lm -fno-gcse-sm -fno-rerun-loop-opt -fno-peephole2 -fno-schedule-insns2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-reorder-blocks -fno-sched-interblock -fno-sched-spec -finline-functions -frename-registers -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fmove-all-movables -fno-inline -ftracer -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -mieee-fp -malign-double -mno-push-args -maccumulate-outgoing-args -minline-all-stringops -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -msse -msse2 -mno-align-double -malign-stringops -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -fno-trapping-math -ffinite-math-only -finline-limit=600 /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

best options for population 3

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-merge-constants -fno-defer-pop -fno-thread-jumps -fno-cprop-registers -fno-if-conversion2 -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-cse-skip-blocks -fno-gcse -fno-strength-reduce -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop -fno-rerun-loop-opt -fno-peephole2 -fno-schedule-insns -fno-regmove -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-sched-spec -fno-align-loops -fno-align-jumps -frename-registers -ffloat-store -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -maccumulate-outgoing-args -mmmx -msse2 -mno-ieee-fp -mno-align-double -mno-inline-all-stringops -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -mno-mmx /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

best options for population 4

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-merge-constants -fno-defer-pop -fno-thread-jumps -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-if-conversion2 -fno-cse-follow-jumps -fno-cse-skip-blocks -fno-gcse -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop -fno-caller-saves -fno-peephole2 -fno-schedule-insns2 -fno-reorder-blocks -fno-sched-interblock -ffloat-store -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fmove-all-movables -fno-inline -ftracer -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -mieee-fp -malign-double -mno-push-args -maccumulate-outgoing-args -fomit-frame-pointer -msse -mno-align-double -mpush-args -mno-accumulate-outgoing-args -malign-stringops -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -mno-mmx -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -fno-trapping-math -fno-signaling-nans /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

common options (found in all populations)

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-gcse -fno-peephole2 -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -maccumulate-outgoing-args /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

rejected options (rejected by all populations)

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-guess-branch-probability -fno-if-conversion -fno-loop-optimize -fno-force-mem -fno-reorder-functions -freduce-all-givs -mno-align-stringops -fno-math-errno /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

Option counts:

                    -fno-merge-constants   26   10   19   20   10   85

                          -fno-defer-pop   18    2   11   15   26   72

                       -fno-thread-jumps   12   19   20   10   10   71

                 -fno-omit-frame-pointer    1    0   15    1    8   25

           -fno-guess-branch-probability    0    0    2    3    0    5

                    -fno-cprop-registers   10   22   21   15    9   77

                      -fno-if-conversion    0    0    0    0    0    0

                     -fno-if-conversion2    8   19   21   22   16   86

                     -fno-delayed-branch    6    1   20    4   11   42

                      -fno-loop-optimize    3   20    3    1    4   31

                       -fno-crossjumping    7   19   13    6   14   59

             -fno-optimize-sibling-calls    3   26    7   22   14   72

                   -fno-cse-follow-jumps   22    6   18    6   25   77

                    -fno-cse-skip-blocks    8   26    9   18   19   80

                               -fno-gcse   12   26   26   23   21  108

                            -fno-gcse-lm    0    0   22    6    6   34

                            -fno-gcse-sm    6    0   11   18   12   47

            -fno-expensive-optimizations   19   25   16   13    9   82

                    -fno-strength-reduce    5    5   17   23    0   50

               -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop   14   20    5   21   13   73

                     -fno-rerun-loop-opt    7   17   17   20    1   62

                       -fno-caller-saves   24    9   12   14   19   78

                          -fno-force-mem    4    6    0    2    0   12

                          -fno-peephole2   26   14   18   24   25  107

                     -fno-schedule-insns    9   21   24   22   11   87

                    -fno-schedule-insns2   11    0    9    0   10   30

                            -fno-regmove   15   19    3   22    8   67

                    -fno-strict-aliasing    7    0   16    6   12   41

                     -fno-reorder-blocks    8   10   13    0   20   51

                   -fno-sched-interblock   26   14   23   13   26  102

                         -fno-sched-spec    2   21   17   11    9   60

                  -fno-reorder-functions    1    9    5    2   12   29

                        -fno-align-loops   22    8   16   24    4   74

                        -fno-align-jumps   10   26   10   12    1   59

                       -fno-align-labels   24   18    1    3    6   52

                    -fno-align-functions   19   20    9   10    5   63

                      -finline-functions    0   24   21    2    9   56

                      -frename-registers   22   23   11   24   18   98

                           -ffloat-store   15    4    7   20   11   57

               -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays   23   23   26   24   26  122

                     -fmove-all-movables   22   25   18   14   22  101

                       -freduce-all-givs    0   12    3    3    4   22

                             -fno-inline    4    1    8    8   15   36

                                -ftracer   19   18   15   13   24   89

                                -fnew-ra   16   26   23   25   21  111

                          -funroll-loops    0    4    3    0    0    7

                      -funroll-all-loops   26    9   19   22   22   98

                               -mieee-fp   18    0   16    3   25   62

                          -malign-double    5    5   23   24   18   75

                          -mno-push-args   10    5    9    4   18   46

              -maccumulate-outgoing-args    5    5   20   15   14   59

                    -mno-align-stringops    4    0    2    7    1   14

                  -minline-all-stringops    1   21   20   24    8   74

                            -mfpmath=387    1    4    1    5    1   12

                            -mfpmath=sse   24    8    0    0    4   36

                        -mfpmath=sse,387    0    0    3    1    0    4

                    -fomit-frame-pointer    0    0   16    0    9   25

               -momit-leaf-frame-pointer   12    0    7    2   16   37

                                   -mmmx    7   13   11   25    3   59

                                   -msse    4    0   15    2   14   35

                                  -msse2    3    8    4   26    5   46

                            -mno-ieee-fp    8    8   20   23   18   77

                       -mno-align-double    9   21   26   24   21  101

                             -mpush-args   17    4    5   14   25   65

           -mno-accumulate-outgoing-args   22   23    5   17   25   92

                       -malign-stringops    0   26   15   10    9   60

               -mno-inline-all-stringops   17   21    2   23   12   75

                 -fno-omit-frame-pointer    1    1    0    0    0    2

            -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer   17    8    8   17   24   74

                                -mno-mmx   20   18   16   15   15   84

                                -mno-sse   16    5    6    9   20   56

                               -mno-sse2   21    4   20   21   14   80

                         -fno-math-errno   12    6    5    7   15   45

             -funsafe-math-optimizations   21    5    1   11   10   48

                      -fno-trapping-math   12    9   22   16   16   75

                      -ffinite-math-only   22   20   18   12   11   83

                     -fno-signaling-nans   25   15    6    2   13   61

                          -finline-limit   15    3   17   14   17   66

    value options:

                  -finline-limit: 0 0 600 0 0 , average = 600 across 1 populations

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

------------------------------------------------------------

iteration 27: average fitness = 3.10247, best fitnesses = 2.77602 2.75773 2.7616 2.75396 2.76823

best options for population 0

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-merge-constants -fno-thread-jumps -fno-if-conversion2 -fno-delayed-branch -fno-crossjumping -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-cse-follow-jumps -fno-gcse -fno-expensive-optimizations -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop -fno-rerun-loop-opt -fno-caller-saves -fno-peephole2 -fno-schedule-insns2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-sched-interblock -fno-align-loops -fno-align-jumps -fno-align-labels -frename-registers -ffloat-store -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fmove-all-movables -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -mfpmath=sse -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse2 -mno-ieee-fp -mpush-args -mno-accumulate-outgoing-args -mno-inline-all-stringops -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -mno-mmx -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -fno-math-errno -funsafe-math-optimizations -fno-trapping-math -ffinite-math-only -fno-signaling-nans -finline-limit=600 /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

best options for population 1

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-merge-constants -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-cse-skip-blocks -fno-gcse -fno-expensive-optimizations -fno-strength-reduce -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop -fno-rerun-loop-opt -fno-caller-saves -fno-peephole2 -fno-schedule-insns -fno-regmove -fno-sched-interblock -fno-sched-spec -fno-align-loops -fno-align-jumps -fno-align-functions -finline-functions -frename-registers -ffloat-store -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fmove-all-movables -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -malign-double -mno-push-args -maccumulate-outgoing-args -minline-all-stringops -mfpmath=387 -mmmx -msse2 -mno-ieee-fp -mno-align-double -mno-accumulate-outgoing-args -malign-stringops -mno-inline-all-stringops -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -funsafe-math-optimizations -fno-trapping-math /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

best options for population 2

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-defer-pop -fno-thread-jumps -fno-cprop-registers -fno-if-conversion2 -fno-delayed-branch -fno-cse-skip-blocks -fno-gcse -fno-gcse-lm -fno-gcse-sm -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop -fno-peephole2 -fno-schedule-insns -fno-schedule-insns2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-reorder-blocks -fno-sched-interblock -fno-sched-spec -finline-functions -frename-registers -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fmove-all-movables -fno-inline -ftracer -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -mieee-fp -malign-double -maccumulate-outgoing-args -minline-all-stringops -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -msse -mno-align-double -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -mno-sse -fno-trapping-math -finline-limit=600 /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

best options for population 3

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-merge-constants -fno-defer-pop -fno-cprop-registers -fno-if-conversion2 -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-cse-follow-jumps -fno-cse-skip-blocks -fno-gcse -fno-strength-reduce -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop -fno-rerun-loop-opt -fno-caller-saves -fno-peephole2 -fno-schedule-insns -fno-regmove -fno-sched-spec -fno-align-loops -frename-registers -ffloat-store -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -mno-push-args -maccumulate-outgoing-args -mmmx -msse2 -mno-ieee-fp -mno-align-double -mpush-args -malign-stringops -mno-inline-all-stringops -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -mno-mmx -ffinite-math-only /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

best options for population 4

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-defer-pop -fno-thread-jumps -fno-delayed-branch -fno-gcse -fno-gcse-lm -fno-rerun-loop-opt -fno-peephole2 -fno-schedule-insns2 -fno-regmove -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-sched-interblock -fno-sched-spec -fno-reorder-functions -ffloat-store -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fmove-all-movables -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -malign-double -mno-push-args -maccumulate-outgoing-args -mno-align-stringops -minline-all-stringops -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse2 -mno-ieee-fp -mno-align-double -mpush-args -malign-stringops -mno-inline-all-stringops -mno-sse2 -fno-trapping-math -ffinite-math-only -finline-limit=600 /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

common options (found in all populations)

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-gcse -fno-peephole2 -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

rejected options (rejected by all populations)

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-guess-branch-probability -fno-if-conversion -fno-loop-optimize -fno-force-mem -freduce-all-givs /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

Option counts:

                    -fno-merge-constants   27   11   19   21   10   88

                          -fno-defer-pop   18    2   12   16   27   75

                       -fno-thread-jumps   13   19   21   10   11   74

                 -fno-omit-frame-pointer    1    0   15    1    8   25

           -fno-guess-branch-probability    0    0    2    3    0    5

                    -fno-cprop-registers   10   22   22   16    9   79

                      -fno-if-conversion    0    0    0    0    0    0

                     -fno-if-conversion2    9   19   22   23   16   89

                     -fno-delayed-branch    7    1   21    4   12   45

                      -fno-loop-optimize    3   20    3    1    4   31

                       -fno-crossjumping    8   19   13    6   14   60

             -fno-optimize-sibling-calls    4   27    7   23   14   75

                   -fno-cse-follow-jumps   23    6   18    7   25   79

                    -fno-cse-skip-blocks    8   27   10   19   19   83

                               -fno-gcse   13   27   27   24   22  113

                            -fno-gcse-lm    0    0   23    6    7   36

                            -fno-gcse-sm    6    0   12   18   12   48

            -fno-expensive-optimizations   20   26   16   13    9   84

                    -fno-strength-reduce    5    6   17   24    0   52

               -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop   15   21    6   22   13   77

                     -fno-rerun-loop-opt    8   18   17   21    2   66

                       -fno-caller-saves   25   10   12   15   19   81

                          -fno-force-mem    4    6    0    2    0   12

                          -fno-peephole2   27   15   19   25   26  112

                     -fno-schedule-insns    9   22   25   23   11   90

                    -fno-schedule-insns2   12    0   10    0   11   33

                            -fno-regmove   15   20    3   23    9   70

                    -fno-strict-aliasing    8    0   17    6   13   44

                     -fno-reorder-blocks    8   10   14    0   20   52

                   -fno-sched-interblock   27   15   24   13   27  106

                         -fno-sched-spec    2   22   18   12   10   64

                  -fno-reorder-functions    1    9    5    2   13   30

                        -fno-align-loops   23    9   16   25    4   77

                        -fno-align-jumps   11   27   10   12    1   61

                       -fno-align-labels   25   18    1    3    6   53

                    -fno-align-functions   19   21    9   10    5   64

                      -finline-functions    0   25   22    2    9   58

                      -frename-registers   23   24   12   25   18  102

                           -ffloat-store   16    5    7   21   12   61

               -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays   24   24   27   25   27  127

                     -fmove-all-movables   23   26   19   14   23  105

                       -freduce-all-givs    0   12    3    3    4   22

                             -fno-inline    4    1    9    8   15   37

                                -ftracer   19   18   16   13   24   90

                                -fnew-ra   17   27   24   26   22  116

                          -funroll-loops    0    4    3    0    0    7

                      -funroll-all-loops   27   10   20   23   23  103

                               -mieee-fp   18    0   17    3   25   63

                          -malign-double    5    6   24   24   19   78

                          -mno-push-args   10    6    9    5   19   49

              -maccumulate-outgoing-args    5    6   21   16   15   63

                    -mno-align-stringops    4    0    2    7    2   15

                  -minline-all-stringops    1   22   21   24    9   77

                            -mfpmath=387    1    5    1    5    1   13

                            -mfpmath=sse   25    8    0    0    4   37

                        -mfpmath=sse,387    0    0    3    1    0    4

                    -fomit-frame-pointer    0    0   16    0   10   26

               -momit-leaf-frame-pointer   13    0    8    2   16   39

                                   -mmmx    8   14   11   26    4   63

                                   -msse    4    0   16    2   14   36

                                  -msse2    4    9    4   27    6   50

                            -mno-ieee-fp    9    9   20   24   19   81

                       -mno-align-double    9   22   27   25   22  105

                             -mpush-args   18    4    5   15   26   68

           -mno-accumulate-outgoing-args   23   24    5   17   25   94

                       -malign-stringops    0   27   15   11   10   63

               -mno-inline-all-stringops   18   22    2   24   13   79

                 -fno-omit-frame-pointer    1    1    0    0    0    2

            -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer   18    8    9   18   24   77

                                -mno-mmx   21   18   16   16   15   86

                                -mno-sse   17    6    7    9   20   59

                               -mno-sse2   22    5   20   21   15   83

                         -fno-math-errno   13    6    5    7   15   46

             -funsafe-math-optimizations   22    6    1   11   10   50

                      -fno-trapping-math   13   10   23   16   17   79

                      -ffinite-math-only   23   20   18   13   12   86

                     -fno-signaling-nans   26   15    6    2   13   62

                          -finline-limit   16    3   18   14   18   69

    value options:

                  -finline-limit: 600 0 600 0 600 , average = 600 across 3 populations

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

------------------------------------------------------------

iteration 28: average fitness = 3.10248, best fitnesses = 2.7779 2.75557 2.76284 2.75121 2.76684

best options for population 0

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-merge-constants -fno-thread-jumps -fno-if-conversion2 -fno-delayed-branch -fno-crossjumping -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-cse-follow-jumps -fno-gcse -fno-expensive-optimizations -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop -fno-rerun-loop-opt -fno-caller-saves -fno-peephole2 -fno-schedule-insns2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-sched-interblock -fno-align-loops -fno-align-jumps -fno-align-labels -frename-registers -ffloat-store -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fmove-all-movables -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -mfpmath=sse -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse2 -mno-ieee-fp -mpush-args -mno-accumulate-outgoing-args -mno-inline-all-stringops -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -mno-mmx -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -fno-math-errno -funsafe-math-optimizations -fno-trapping-math -ffinite-math-only -fno-signaling-nans -finline-limit=600 /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

best options for population 1

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-merge-constants -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-cse-skip-blocks -fno-gcse -fno-expensive-optimizations -fno-strength-reduce -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop -fno-rerun-loop-opt -fno-caller-saves -fno-peephole2 -fno-schedule-insns -fno-regmove -fno-sched-interblock -fno-sched-spec -fno-align-loops -fno-align-jumps -fno-align-functions -finline-functions -frename-registers -ffloat-store -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fmove-all-movables -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -malign-double -mno-push-args -maccumulate-outgoing-args -minline-all-stringops -mfpmath=387 -mmmx -msse2 -mno-ieee-fp -mno-align-double -mno-accumulate-outgoing-args -malign-stringops -mno-inline-all-stringops -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -funsafe-math-optimizations -fno-trapping-math /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

best options for population 2

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-defer-pop -fno-thread-jumps -fno-cprop-registers -fno-if-conversion2 -fno-delayed-branch -fno-crossjumping -fno-cse-skip-blocks -fno-gcse -fno-gcse-lm -fno-gcse-sm -fno-rerun-loop-opt -fno-peephole2 -fno-schedule-insns2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-reorder-blocks -fno-sched-interblock -fno-sched-spec -finline-functions -frename-registers -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fmove-all-movables -fno-inline -ftracer -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -mieee-fp -malign-double -mno-push-args -maccumulate-outgoing-args -minline-all-stringops -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -msse -msse2 -mno-align-double -malign-stringops -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -fno-trapping-math -ffinite-math-only -finline-limit=600 /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

best options for population 3

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-merge-constants -fno-defer-pop -fno-thread-jumps -fno-cprop-registers -fno-if-conversion2 -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-cse-skip-blocks -fno-gcse -fno-strength-reduce -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop -fno-rerun-loop-opt -fno-caller-saves -fno-peephole2 -fno-schedule-insns -fno-regmove -fno-sched-interblock -fno-sched-spec -fno-align-loops -fno-align-jumps -fno-align-functions -frename-registers -ffloat-store -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -maccumulate-outgoing-args -minline-all-stringops -mmmx -msse2 -mno-ieee-fp -mno-align-double -mno-inline-all-stringops -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -mno-mmx -fno-trapping-math /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

best options for population 4

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-merge-constants -fno-defer-pop -fno-thread-jumps -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-if-conversion2 -fno-cse-follow-jumps -fno-cse-skip-blocks -fno-gcse -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop -fno-caller-saves -fno-peephole2 -fno-schedule-insns2 -fno-reorder-blocks -fno-sched-interblock -ffloat-store -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fmove-all-movables -fno-inline -ftracer -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -mieee-fp -malign-double -mno-push-args -maccumulate-outgoing-args -fomit-frame-pointer -msse -mno-align-double -mpush-args -mno-accumulate-outgoing-args -malign-stringops -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -mno-mmx -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -fno-trapping-math -fno-signaling-nans /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

common options (found in all populations)

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-gcse -fno-peephole2 -fno-sched-interblock -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -fno-trapping-math /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

rejected options (rejected by all populations)

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-guess-branch-probability -fno-if-conversion -fno-loop-optimize -fno-force-mem -fno-reorder-functions -freduce-all-givs -mno-align-stringops /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

Option counts:

                    -fno-merge-constants   28   12   19   22   11   92

                          -fno-defer-pop   18    2   13   17   28   78

                       -fno-thread-jumps   14   19   22   11   12   78

                 -fno-omit-frame-pointer    1    0   15    1    9   26

           -fno-guess-branch-probability    0    0    2    3    0    5

                    -fno-cprop-registers   10   22   23   17    9   81

                      -fno-if-conversion    0    0    0    0    0    0

                     -fno-if-conversion2   10   19   23   24   17   93

                     -fno-delayed-branch    8    1   22    4   12   47

                      -fno-loop-optimize    3   20    3    1    4   31

                       -fno-crossjumping    9   19   14    6   14   62

             -fno-optimize-sibling-calls    5   28    7   24   14   78

                   -fno-cse-follow-jumps   24    6   18    7   26   81

                    -fno-cse-skip-blocks    8   28   11   20   20   87

                               -fno-gcse   14   28   28   25   23  118

                            -fno-gcse-lm    0    0   24    6    7   37

                            -fno-gcse-sm    6    0   13   18   12   49

            -fno-expensive-optimizations   21   27   16   13    9   86

                    -fno-strength-reduce    5    7   17   25    0   54

               -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop   16   22    6   23   14   81

                     -fno-rerun-loop-opt    9   19   18   22    2   70

                       -fno-caller-saves   26   11   12   16   20   85

                          -fno-force-mem    4    6    0    2    0   12

                          -fno-peephole2   28   16   20   26   27  117

                     -fno-schedule-insns    9   23   25   24   11   92

                    -fno-schedule-insns2   13    0   11    0   12   36

                            -fno-regmove   15   21    3   24    9   72

                    -fno-strict-aliasing    9    0   18    6   13   46

                     -fno-reorder-blocks    8   10   15    0   21   54

                   -fno-sched-interblock   28   16   25   14   28  111

                         -fno-sched-spec    2   23   19   13   10   67

                  -fno-reorder-functions    1    9    5    2   13   30

                        -fno-align-loops   24   10   16   26    4   80

                        -fno-align-jumps   12   28   10   13    1   64

                       -fno-align-labels   26   18    1    3    6   54

                    -fno-align-functions   19   22    9   11    5   66

                      -finline-functions    0   26   23    2    9   60

                      -frename-registers   24   25   13   26   18  106

                           -ffloat-store   17    6    7   22   13   65

               -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays   25   25   28   26   28  132

                     -fmove-all-movables   24   27   20   14   24  109

                       -freduce-all-givs    0   12    3    3    4   22

                             -fno-inline    4    1   10    8   16   39

                                -ftracer   19   18   17   13   25   92

                                -fnew-ra   18   28   25   27   23  121

                          -funroll-loops    0    4    3    0    0    7

                      -funroll-all-loops   28   11   21   24   24  108

                               -mieee-fp   18    0   18    3   26   65

                          -malign-double    5    7   25   24   20   81

                          -mno-push-args   10    7   10    5   20   52

              -maccumulate-outgoing-args    5    7   22   17   16   67

                    -mno-align-stringops    4    0    2    7    2   15

                  -minline-all-stringops    1   23   22   25    9   80

                            -mfpmath=387    1    6    1    5    1   14

                            -mfpmath=sse   26    8    0    0    4   38

                        -mfpmath=sse,387    0    0    3    1    0    4

                    -fomit-frame-pointer    0    0   16    0   11   27

               -momit-leaf-frame-pointer   14    0    9    2   16   41

                                   -mmmx    9   15   11   27    4   66

                                   -msse    4    0   17    2   15   38

                                  -msse2    5   10    5   28    6   54

                            -mno-ieee-fp   10   10   20   25   19   84

                       -mno-align-double    9   23   28   26   23  109

                             -mpush-args   19    4    5   15   27   70

           -mno-accumulate-outgoing-args   24   25    5   17   26   97

                       -malign-stringops    0   28   16   11   11   66

               -mno-inline-all-stringops   19   23    2   25   13   82

                 -fno-omit-frame-pointer    1    1    0    0    0    2

            -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer   19    8   10   19   25   81

                                -mno-mmx   22   18   16   17   16   89

                                -mno-sse   18    7    7    9   21   62

                               -mno-sse2   23    6   20   21   16   86

                         -fno-math-errno   14    6    5    7   15   47

             -funsafe-math-optimizations   23    7    1   11   10   52

                      -fno-trapping-math   14   11   24   17   18   84

                      -ffinite-math-only   24   20   19   13   12   88

                     -fno-signaling-nans   27   15    6    2   14   64

                          -finline-limit   17    3   19   14   18   71

    value options:

                  -finline-limit: 600 0 600 0 0 , average = 600 across 2 populations

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

------------------------------------------------------------

iteration 29: average fitness = 3.11371, best fitnesses = 2.77334 2.76221 2.76497 2.75455 2.75575 
```

Last edited by pjv on Wed Aug 25, 2004 10:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pjv

```

best options for population 0

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-merge-constants -fno-thread-jumps -fno-if-conversion2 -fno-delayed-branch -fno-crossjumping -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-cse-follow-jumps -fno-gcse -fno-expensive-optimizations -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop -fno-rerun-loop-opt -fno-caller-saves -fno-peephole2 -fno-schedule-insns2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-sched-interblock -fno-align-loops -fno-align-jumps -fno-align-labels -frename-registers -ffloat-store -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fmove-all-movables -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -mfpmath=sse -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse2 -mno-ieee-fp -mpush-args -mno-accumulate-outgoing-args -mno-inline-all-stringops -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -mno-mmx -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -fno-math-errno -funsafe-math-optimizations -fno-trapping-math -ffinite-math-only -fno-signaling-nans -finline-limit=600 /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

best options for population 1

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-merge-constants -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-cse-skip-blocks -fno-gcse -fno-expensive-optimizations -fno-strength-reduce -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop -fno-rerun-loop-opt -fno-caller-saves -fno-peephole2 -fno-schedule-insns -fno-regmove -fno-sched-interblock -fno-sched-spec -fno-align-loops -fno-align-jumps -fno-align-functions -finline-functions -frename-registers -ffloat-store -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fmove-all-movables -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -malign-double -mno-push-args -maccumulate-outgoing-args -minline-all-stringops -mfpmath=387 -mmmx -msse2 -mno-ieee-fp -mno-align-double -mno-accumulate-outgoing-args -malign-stringops -mno-inline-all-stringops -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -funsafe-math-optimizations -fno-trapping-math /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

best options for population 2

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-defer-pop -fno-thread-jumps -fno-cprop-registers -fno-if-conversion2 -fno-delayed-branch -fno-crossjumping -fno-cse-skip-blocks -fno-gcse -fno-gcse-lm -fno-gcse-sm -fno-rerun-loop-opt -fno-peephole2 -fno-schedule-insns2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-reorder-blocks -fno-sched-interblock -fno-sched-spec -finline-functions -frename-registers -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fmove-all-movables -fno-inline -ftracer -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -mieee-fp -malign-double -mno-push-args -maccumulate-outgoing-args -minline-all-stringops -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -msse -msse2 -mno-align-double -malign-stringops -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -fno-trapping-math -ffinite-math-only -finline-limit=600 /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

best options for population 3

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-merge-constants -fno-defer-pop -fno-if-conversion2 -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-cse-skip-blocks -fno-gcse -fno-gcse-lm -fno-strength-reduce -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop -fno-rerun-loop-opt -fno-peephole2 -fno-schedule-insns -fno-regmove -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-sched-interblock -fno-align-loops -fno-align-jumps -ffloat-store -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fmove-all-movables -fno-inline -ftracer -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -mieee-fp -mno-push-args -maccumulate-outgoing-args -mno-align-stringops -minline-all-stringops -mfpmath=387 -msse2 -mno-ieee-fp -mno-align-double -mpush-args -malign-stringops -mno-inline-all-stringops -mno-mmx -ffinite-math-only -finline-limit=600 /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

best options for population 4

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-merge-constants -fno-defer-pop -fno-thread-jumps -fno-cprop-registers -fno-if-conversion2 -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-cse-skip-blocks -fno-gcse -fno-strength-reduce -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop -fno-rerun-loop-opt -fno-caller-saves -fno-peephole2 -fno-schedule-insns -fno-regmove -fno-sched-interblock -fno-sched-spec -fno-align-loops -fno-align-jumps -fno-align-functions -frename-registers -ffloat-store -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -maccumulate-outgoing-args -minline-all-stringops -mmmx -msse2 -mno-ieee-fp -mno-align-double -mno-inline-all-stringops -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -mno-mmx -fno-trapping-math /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

common options (found in all populations)

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-gcse -fno-rerun-loop-opt -fno-peephole2 -fno-sched-interblock -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -msse2 /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

rejected options (rejected by all populations)

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-guess-branch-probability -fno-if-conversion -fno-loop-optimize -fno-force-mem -fno-reorder-functions -freduce-all-givs /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

Option counts:

                    -fno-merge-constants   29   13   19   23   12   96

                          -fno-defer-pop   18    2   14   18   29   81

                       -fno-thread-jumps   15   19   23   11   13   81

                 -fno-omit-frame-pointer    1    0   15    1    9   26

           -fno-guess-branch-probability    0    0    2    3    0    5

                    -fno-cprop-registers   10   22   24   17   10   83

                      -fno-if-conversion    0    0    0    0    0    0

                     -fno-if-conversion2   11   19   24   25   18   97

                     -fno-delayed-branch    9    1   23    4   12   49

                      -fno-loop-optimize    3   20    3    1    4   31

                       -fno-crossjumping   10   19   15    6   14   64

             -fno-optimize-sibling-calls    6   29    7   25   15   82

                   -fno-cse-follow-jumps   25    6   18    7   26   82

                    -fno-cse-skip-blocks    8   29   12   21   21   91

                               -fno-gcse   15   29   29   26   24  123

                            -fno-gcse-lm    0    0   25    7    7   39

                            -fno-gcse-sm    6    0   14   18   12   50

            -fno-expensive-optimizations   22   28   16   13    9   88

                    -fno-strength-reduce    5    8   17   26    1   57

               -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop   17   23    6   24   15   85

                     -fno-rerun-loop-opt   10   20   19   23    3   75

                       -fno-caller-saves   27   12   12   16   21   88

                          -fno-force-mem    4    6    0    2    0   12

                          -fno-peephole2   29   17   21   27   28  122

                     -fno-schedule-insns    9   24   25   25   12   95

                    -fno-schedule-insns2   14    0   12    0   12   38

                            -fno-regmove   15   22    3   25   10   75

                    -fno-strict-aliasing   10    0   19    7   13   49

                     -fno-reorder-blocks    8   10   16    0   21   55

                   -fno-sched-interblock   29   17   26   15   29  116

                         -fno-sched-spec    2   24   20   13   11   70

                  -fno-reorder-functions    1    9    5    2   13   30

                        -fno-align-loops   25   11   16   27    5   84

                        -fno-align-jumps   13   29   10   14    2   68

                       -fno-align-labels   27   18    1    3    6   55

                    -fno-align-functions   19   23    9   11    6   68

                      -finline-functions    0   27   24    2    9   62

                      -frename-registers   25   26   14   26   19  110

                           -ffloat-store   18    7    7   23   14   69

               -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays   26   26   29   27   29  137

                     -fmove-all-movables   25   28   21   15   24  113

                       -freduce-all-givs    0   12    3    3    4   22

                             -fno-inline    4    1   11    9   16   41

                                -ftracer   19   18   18   14   25   94

                                -fnew-ra   19   29   26   28   24  126

                          -funroll-loops    0    4    3    0    0    7

                      -funroll-all-loops   29   12   22   25   25  113

                               -mieee-fp   18    0   19    4   26   67

                          -malign-double    5    8   26   24   20   83

                          -mno-push-args   10    8   11    6   20   55

              -maccumulate-outgoing-args    5    8   23   18   17   71

                    -mno-align-stringops    4    0    2    8    2   16

                  -minline-all-stringops    1   24   23   26   10   84

                            -mfpmath=387    1    7    1    6    1   16

                            -mfpmath=sse   27    8    0    0    4   39

                        -mfpmath=sse,387    0    0    3    1    0    4

                    -fomit-frame-pointer    0    0   16    0   11   27

               -momit-leaf-frame-pointer   15    0   10    2   16   43

                                   -mmmx   10   16   11   27    5   69

                                   -msse    4    0   18    2   15   39

                                  -msse2    6   11    6   29    7   59

                            -mno-ieee-fp   11   11   20   26   20   88

                       -mno-align-double    9   24   29   27   24  113

                             -mpush-args   20    4    5   16   27   72

           -mno-accumulate-outgoing-args   25   26    5   17   26   99

                       -malign-stringops    0   29   17   12   11   69

               -mno-inline-all-stringops   20   24    2   26   14   86

                 -fno-omit-frame-pointer    1    1    0    0    0    2

            -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer   20    8   11   19   26   84

                                -mno-mmx   23   18   16   18   17   92

                                -mno-sse   19    8    7    9   21   64

                               -mno-sse2   24    7   20   21   16   88

                         -fno-math-errno   15    6    5    7   15   48

             -funsafe-math-optimizations   24    8    1   11   10   54

                      -fno-trapping-math   15   12   25   17   19   88

                      -ffinite-math-only   25   20   20   14   12   91

                     -fno-signaling-nans   28   15    6    2   14   65

                          -finline-limit   18    3   20   15   18   74

    value options:

                  -finline-limit: 600 0 600 600 0 , average = 600 across 3 populations

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

cc1: let op: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

------------------------------------------------------------

iteration 30: average fitness = 3.1094, best fitnesses = 2.75282 2.75088 2.75468 2.75421 2.7497

best options for population 0

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-merge-constants -fno-thread-jumps -fno-cprop-registers -fno-delayed-branch -fno-crossjumping -fno-cse-follow-jumps -fno-cse-skip-blocks -fno-gcse -fno-expensive-optimizations -fno-rerun-loop-opt -fno-caller-saves -fno-peephole2 -fno-schedule-insns -fno-schedule-insns2 -fno-regmove -fno-sched-spec -fno-align-loops -fno-align-functions -ffloat-store -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fmove-all-movables -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -malign-double -minline-all-stringops -mfpmath=sse -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -mno-ieee-fp -mno-accumulate-outgoing-args -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -ffinite-math-only -fno-signaling-nans /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

best options for population 1

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-merge-constants -fno-defer-pop -fno-cprop-registers -fno-if-conversion2 -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-cse-follow-jumps -fno-cse-skip-blocks -fno-gcse -fno-strength-reduce -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop -fno-rerun-loop-opt -fno-caller-saves -fno-peephole2 -fno-schedule-insns -fno-regmove -fno-sched-spec -fno-align-loops -frename-registers -ffloat-store -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -mno-push-args -maccumulate-outgoing-args -mmmx -msse2 -mno-ieee-fp -mno-align-double -mpush-args -malign-stringops -mno-inline-all-stringops -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -mno-mmx -ffinite-math-only /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

best options for population 2

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-merge-constants -fno-defer-pop -fno-thread-jumps -fno-cprop-registers -fno-if-conversion2 -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-cse-skip-blocks -fno-gcse -fno-strength-reduce -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop -fno-rerun-loop-opt -fno-peephole2 -fno-schedule-insns -fno-regmove -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-sched-spec -fno-align-loops -fno-align-jumps -frename-registers -ffloat-store -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -maccumulate-outgoing-args -mmmx -msse2 -mno-ieee-fp -mno-align-double -mno-inline-all-stringops -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -mno-mmx /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

best options for population 3

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-merge-constants -fno-defer-pop -fno-cprop-registers -fno-if-conversion2 -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-cse-skip-blocks -fno-gcse -fno-strength-reduce -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop -fno-rerun-loop-opt -fno-peephole2 -fno-schedule-insns -fno-regmove -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-sched-spec -fno-align-loops -fno-align-jumps -frename-registers -ffloat-store -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -mno-push-args -maccumulate-outgoing-args -mmmx -msse2 -mno-ieee-fp -mno-align-double -mno-inline-all-stringops -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -mno-mmx /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

best options for population 4

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-defer-pop -fno-thread-jumps -fno-delayed-branch -fno-cse-skip-blocks -fno-gcse -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop -fno-peephole2 -fno-schedule-insns2 -fno-regmove -fno-reorder-blocks -fno-sched-interblock -fno-sched-spec -fno-reorder-functions -ffloat-store -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fmove-all-movables -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -malign-double -mno-push-args -maccumulate-outgoing-args -mno-align-stringops -minline-all-stringops -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -mno-ieee-fp -mno-align-double -mpush-args -mno-accumulate-outgoing-args -malign-stringops -mno-inline-all-stringops -mno-mmx -mno-sse -fno-trapping-math -ffinite-math-only -fno-signaling-nans -finline-limit=600 /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

common options (found in all populations)

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-cse-skip-blocks -fno-gcse -fno-peephole2 -fno-regmove -fno-sched-spec -ffloat-store -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -mno-ieee-fp /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

rejected options (rejected by all populations)

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-guess-branch-probability -fno-if-conversion -fno-loop-optimize -fno-gcse-lm -fno-gcse-sm -fno-force-mem -fno-align-labels -finline-functions -freduce-all-givs -fno-inline -ftracer -mieee-fp -msse -fno-math-errno -funsafe-math-optimizations /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

Option counts:

                    -fno-merge-constants   30   14   20   24   12  100

                          -fno-defer-pop   18    3   15   19   30   85

                       -fno-thread-jumps   16   19   24   11   14   84

                 -fno-omit-frame-pointer    1    0   15    1    9   26

           -fno-guess-branch-probability    0    0    2    3    0    5

                    -fno-cprop-registers   11   23   25   18   10   87

                      -fno-if-conversion    0    0    0    0    0    0

                     -fno-if-conversion2   11   20   25   26   18  100

                     -fno-delayed-branch   10    1   23    4   13   51

                      -fno-loop-optimize    3   20    3    1    4   31

                       -fno-crossjumping   11   19   15    6   14   65

             -fno-optimize-sibling-calls    6   30    8   26   15   85

                   -fno-cse-follow-jumps   26    7   18    7   26   84

                    -fno-cse-skip-blocks    9   30   13   22   22   96

                               -fno-gcse   16   30   30   27   25  128

                            -fno-gcse-lm    0    0   25    7    7   39

                            -fno-gcse-sm    6    0   14   18   12   50

            -fno-expensive-optimizations   23   28   16   13    9   89

                    -fno-strength-reduce    5    9   18   27    1   60

               -fno-rerun-cse-after-loop   17   24    7   25   16   89

                     -fno-rerun-loop-opt   11   21   20   24    3   79

                       -fno-caller-saves   28   13   12   16   21   90

                          -fno-force-mem    4    6    0    2    0   12

                          -fno-peephole2   30   18   22   28   29  127

                     -fno-schedule-insns   10   25   26   26   12   99

                    -fno-schedule-insns2   15    0   12    0   13   40

                            -fno-regmove   16   23    4   26   11   80

                    -fno-strict-aliasing   10    0   20    8   13   51

                     -fno-reorder-blocks    8   10   16    0   22   56

                   -fno-sched-interblock   29   17   26   15   30  117

                         -fno-sched-spec    3   25   21   14   12   75

                  -fno-reorder-functions    1    9    5    2   14   31

                        -fno-align-loops   26   12   17   28    5   88

                        -fno-align-jumps   13   29   11   15    2   70

                       -fno-align-labels   27   18    1    3    6   55

                    -fno-align-functions   20   23    9   11    6   69

                      -finline-functions    0   27   24    2    9   62

                      -frename-registers   25   27   15   27   19  113

                           -ffloat-store   19    8    8   24   15   74

               -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays   27   27   30   28   30  142

                     -fmove-all-movables   26   28   21   15   25  115

                       -freduce-all-givs    0   12    3    3    4   22

                             -fno-inline    4    1   11    9   16   41

                                -ftracer   19   18   18   14   25   94

                                -fnew-ra   20   30   27   29   25  131

                          -funroll-loops    0    4    3    0    0    7

                      -funroll-all-loops   30   13   23   26   26  118

                               -mieee-fp   18    0   19    4   26   67

                          -malign-double    6    8   26   24   21   85

                          -mno-push-args   10    9   11    7   21   58

              -maccumulate-outgoing-args    5    9   24   19   18   75

                    -mno-align-stringops    4    0    2    8    3   17

                  -minline-all-stringops    2   24   23   26   11   86

                            -mfpmath=387    1    7    1    6    1   16

                            -mfpmath=sse   28    8    0    0    4   40

                        -mfpmath=sse,387    0    0    3    1    0    4

                    -fomit-frame-pointer    0    0   16    0   12   28

               -momit-leaf-frame-pointer   16    0   10    2   16   44

                                   -mmmx   10   17   12   28    6   73

                                   -msse    4    0   18    2   15   39

                                  -msse2    6   12    7   30    7   62

                            -mno-ieee-fp   12   12   21   27   21   93

                       -mno-align-double    9   25   30   28   25  117

                             -mpush-args   20    5    5   16   28   74

           -mno-accumulate-outgoing-args   26   26    5   17   27  101

                       -malign-stringops    0   30   17   12   12   71

               -mno-inline-all-stringops   20   25    3   27   15   90

                 -fno-omit-frame-pointer    1    1    0    0    0    2

            -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer   21    9   12   20   26   88

                                -mno-mmx   23   19   17   19   18   96

                                -mno-sse   20    8    7    9   22   66

                               -mno-sse2   25    7   20   21   16   89

                         -fno-math-errno   15    6    5    7   15   48

             -funsafe-math-optimizations   24    8    1   11   10   54

                      -fno-trapping-math   15   12   25   17   20   89

                      -ffinite-math-only   26   21   20   14   13   94

                     -fno-signaling-nans   29   15    6    2   15   67

                          -finline-limit   18    3   20   15   19   75

    value options:

                  -finline-limit: 0 0 0 0 600 , average = 600 across 1 populations

run complete time: 2004 Aug 25 04:47:46

optimistic options:

                     -fno-gcse (1.765)

                -fno-peephole2 (1.735)

         -fno-sched-interblock (1.433)

            -frename-registers (1.313)

     -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays (2.188)

           -fmove-all-movables (1.373)

                      -fnew-ra (1.856)

            -funroll-all-loops (1.464)

             -mno-align-double (1.433)

pessimistic options:

       -fno-omit-frame-pointer (-1.312)

 -fno-guess-branch-probability (-1.946)

            -fno-if-conversion (-2.096)

            -fno-loop-optimize (-1.161)

                -fno-force-mem (-1.734)

        -fno-reorder-functions (-1.161)

             -freduce-all-givs (-1.433)

                -funroll-loops (-1.885)

          -mno-align-stringops (-1.584)

                  -mfpmath=387 (-1.614)

              -mfpmath=sse,387 (-1.976)

          -fomit-frame-pointer (-1.252)

       -fno-omit-frame-pointer (-2.036)

```

This gives me the direct advised CFLAGS from acovea. However I went to the last 5 generations, and only selected the common ones, so not the ones that were added by mutation in the very last generation or so:

```

common options (found in all populations)

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-gcse -fno-peephole2 -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

rejected options (rejected by all populations)

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-guess-branch-probability -fno-if-conversion -fno-loop-optimize -fno-force-mem -freduce-all-givs /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

```

Next I've read the GCC manual's flag descriptions and made my own list based on all this knowledge. I also just found out that a higher -mcpu isn't doing anything. Sse2 is used in 3.4 in the pentium-m flag, so I'm adding this to my "pentium-3" too.

```

-fno-gcse: This is also what I feel when I read the description. I guess there are a lot of computed gotos.

-fno-peephole2: Haven't a clue what this means. Are these the processor-specific flags? In that case it would be strange.

-fno-sched-interblock: Wasn't constant over the 5 latest generations. Also small distance. Might be though, but didn't expect it. Not adding this.

-frename-registers: Wasn't constant over the 5 latest generations. Also small distance. It's kind of a dangerous flag from -O3. Not adding this.

-fno-prefetch-loop-arrays: Strange, except that maybe it now avoids creating large code. Os is also effective, you know. Large distance so very decisively.

-fmove-all-movables: Wasn't constant over the 5 latest generations. Also small distance. Might be. Not adding this.

-fnew-ra: Logical. This would only make compile time longer. Another optimization algorithm ;-) Hey, graph coloring is nice.

-funroll-all-loops: Very very strange. I personally refuse to add this. I would add -funroll-loops though. I don't trust this benchmark on uncertain loops. Also small distance.

-mno-align-double: Wasn't constant over the 5 latest generations. I suppose this also is a space consideration. Also small distance. Wasn't added anyway.

===

Most of this confirms O2:

-fno-omit-frame-pointer: Wasn't constant over the 5 latest generations. Also small distance. You really seem to need omit-frame-pointer, as I expected. Certainly very good advice. However some weird things happen, because it appears more than once, both optimistically as pessimistically.

-fno-guess-branch-probability: You really seem to need guess-branch-probability, good advice.

-fno-if-conversion: Very large distance. Good advice.

-fno-loop-optimize: Small distance. Good advice.

-fno-force-mem: Good advice.

-fno-reorder-functions: Wasn't constant over the 5 latest generations. Also small distance. Good advice.

-freduce-all-givs: Also small distance. Very very strange I would say, because they don't seem to know any code that ran more slowly with reduce-all-givs turned on :-S. Not removing this.

-funroll-loops: Wasn't constant over the 5 latest generations. As I told above, I'm adding this instead of funroll-all-loops. Ofcourse the relationship between these two params is OR, so if one is used, the other isn't totally, which might explain the bad score.

-mno-align-stringops: Wasn't constant over the 5 latest generations. Seems good advice. Adding -malign-stringops.

-mfpmath=387 -mfpmath=sse,387: Wasn't constant over the 5 latest generations. Logical: 387 is slow and sse,387 is not well supported, so that leaves us with sse. Adding -mfpmath=sse.

Also adding -msse2.

```

Keep in mind that what I'm doing here actually is wrong. Acovea will find the global minimum of a function in lots of dimensions. But changing one flag may take you very far away from that minimum. The correlation between the flags also matters. Also, IF Acovea finds the absolute minimum.

This is why I tested some things manually:

```

=====manual tests: huffbench.c

So, what I had:

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants"

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c 

huffbench (Std. C) run time: 3.865910

What it advised:

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-cse-skip-blocks -fno-gcse -fno-peephole2 -fno-regmove -fno-sched-spec -ffloat-store -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -mno-ieee-fp /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

huffbench (Std. C) run time: 3.163981

My purged advise:

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 (-mcpu=pentium4) -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fmerge-constants -fno-gcse -fno-peephole2 -fnew-ra -funroll-loops -malign-stringops -mfpmath=sse -msse2"

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fmerge-constants -fno-gcse -fno-peephole2 -fnew-ra -funroll-loops -malign-stringops -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -o TEMP /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c 

huffbench (Std. C) run time: 3.430710 

Other tryouts:

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fmerge-constants -fno-gcse -fno-peephole2 -fnew-ra -funroll-loops -malign-stringops -mfpmath=sse -o TEMP /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

huffbench (Std. C) run time: 3.343637 

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fmerge-constants -fno-gcse -fno-peephole2 -fnew-ra -funroll-loops -malign-stringops -o TEMP /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

huffbench (Std. C) run time: 3.296118 

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fmerge-constants -fno-gcse -fno-peephole2 -fnew-ra -funroll-loops -o TEMP /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c 

huffbench (Std. C) run time: 3.147447  !!!!!!!

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fmerge-constants -fno-gcse -fno-peephole2 -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -o TEMP /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

huffbench (Std. C) run time: 3.637689

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fmerge-constants -fno-gcse -fno-peephole2 -fnew-ra -o TEMP /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

huffbench (Std. C) run time: 3.550826

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fmerge-constants -fno-gcse -fno-peephole2 -fnew-ra -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -o TEMP /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/huffbench.c

voyager benchmarks # ./TEMP  huffbench (Std. C) run time: 3.625788 

=====manual tests: evobench.c

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/evobench.c

evobench (Std. C) run time: 7.816683

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-cse-skip-blocks -fno-gcse -fno-peephole2 -fno-regmove -fno-sched-spec -ffloat-store -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -mno-ieee-fp /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/evobench.c

evobench (Std. C) run time: 8.040342

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fmerge-constants -fno-gcse -fno-peephole2 -fnew-ra -funroll-loops -malign-stringops -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -o TEMP /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/evobench.c

evobench (Std. C) run time: 10.507957

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fmerge-constants -fno-gcse -fno-peephole2 -fnew-ra -funroll-loops -malign-stringops -mfpmath=sse -o TEMP /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/evobench.c

evobench (Std. C) run time: 10.800310

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fmerge-constants -fno-gcse -fno-peephole2 -fnew-ra -funroll-loops -malign-stringops -o TEMP /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/evobench.c 

evobench (Std. C) run time: 10.664235

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fmerge-constants -fno-gcse -fno-peephole2 -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -o TEMP /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/evobench.c

evobench (Std. C) run time: 8.471214

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fmerge-constants -fno-gcse -fno-peephole2 -fnew-ra -o TEMP /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/evobench.c

evobench (Std. C) run time: 10.620707

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fmerge-constants -fno-gcse -fno-peephole2 -fnew-ra -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -o TEMP /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/evobench.c

evobench (Std. C) run time: 9.908448 

=====manual tests: mat1bench.c

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/mat1bench.c

mat1bench (Std. C) run time: 4.189033

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fmerge-constants -o TEMP -fno-cse-skip-blocks -fno-gcse -fno-peephole2 -fno-regmove -fno-sched-spec -ffloat-store -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -mno-ieee-fp /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/mat1bench.c

mat1bench (Std. C) run time: 4.140465

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fmerge-constants -fno-gcse -fno-peephole2 -fnew-ra -funroll-loops -malign-stringops -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -o TEMP /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/mat1bench.c

mat1bench (Std. C) run time: 4.764191

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fmerge-constants -fno-gcse -fno-peephole2 -fnew-ra -funroll-loops -malign-stringops -mfpmath=sse -o TEMP /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/mat1bench.c

mat1bench (Std. C) run time: 3.704792

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fmerge-constants -fno-gcse -fno-peephole2 -fnew-ra -funroll-loops -malign-stringops -o TEMP /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/mat1bench.c

mat1bench (Std. C) run time: 4.183927

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fmerge-constants -fno-gcse -fno-peephole2 -fnew-ra -funroll-all-loops -o TEMP /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/mat1bench.c

mat1bench (Std. C) run time: 4.092431

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fmerge-constants -fno-gcse -fno-peephole2 -fnew-ra -o TEMP /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/mat1bench.c

mat1bench (Std. C) run time: 5.136133

gcc -lrt -lm -std=gnu99 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fmerge-constants -fno-gcse -fno-peephole2 -fnew-ra -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -o TEMP /usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/mat1bench.c

mat1bench (Std. C) run time: 3.677457

```

With the huffbench I would settle for the 3.430710. But the rest of the benchmarks aren't giving good results at all. I guess we would need to test these manual tests on some regular big apps, like glibc or something. Anybody know how we can do this.

Also, it would be nice if _kev_ or someone could do these exact same things all over again. So do the huff test with the same config. So we could see if there are many differences, or if it is all very stable.

Also, I had those strange high-tone chirping sounds again, each time in the three seconds I was running ./TEMP in the last evo and mat1 benchmarks. Sounded kinda like a cd drive starting up, but then with a high pitch. Strange... some flags that trigger some sounds?? You know what I am talking about: thé whistling sounds of this notebook.

To conclude: I'm not sure if these things are really reliable, but hey what the heck, I'm learning a lot about these flags.

Oh yeah, and no split up of the wiki!!

Ciao,

pjv

[edit]Thread was put in 2 posts because of the (almost flooding) length. Really hope, you don't mind.[/edit]

----------

## feffi

@pjv: THIS is AWESOME !!! very good work. Shall i quote your post??   :Laughing: 

on the GCC there are some stress testing and benchmarking programms. Maybe I'll give them a try. I definetly will keep an eye on acovea, but I currently have no time to do all the research that's neccessary.   :Crying or Very sad: 

I currently sometime get this chirping sounds, when I scroll my console or ls a big dir, so I belive it either the HD or what I mostly believe in the ATI again. Strange, strange...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> To conclude: I'm not sure if these things are really reliable, but hey what the heck, I'm learning a lot about these flags.
> 
> 

 

Thant's exactly what "Gentoo" means...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## matttions

hi to everybody ...

today I've got an external monitor working with the ati-drivers [3.11.1] under Xorg.

It was a LG 795FT Flatron Plus.

I try to explaine how I get it and, of course, if your computer or your monitor explose when you follow the informations display below , well, don't blame me!!!  :Very Happy: 

Well .. so the first thing you have to do is to 

```
emerge ati-drivers
```

and configure your xorg.conf as display in the graphics-section.

At this point just 

```
emerge ati-drivers-extra
```

The qt must to be installed to have the graphical tool "fireglcontrol" working.

After that go to 

```
 cd /opt/ati/bin 
```

 and, after yuo become root 

```
 su 
```

 

```
password_for_root
```

 just launch it 

```
./fireglcontrol
```

If everything is ok you can see a graphical menu where you can choose four different output : 

1) Disable Second Monitor

2) Clone Mode

3) Extended Desktop Horizontal

4) Extended Desktop Vertical

Be aware ... for me just works the 1) of course, this is quite simple  :Laughing:  and the 2) --> this is the most feature that I was interested on so that's quite all-right ..

You can also see a tab for the Tv-out ... this didn't work form me  (my tv layout is PAL-B so, maybe someone of you are more lucky than me, with this option..)

For the tv-out just go on in investigation ...

----------

## kwaakie

I added a little more info in the irda part of the guide since I wasn't able to get irda to work without the module parameters.

edit: Also added a line about 1400x1050 framebuffer.

----------

## thepi

okay, sorry guys, i've been away for a while, so i didn't come to adding the udev section. in fact, i'll have to start over since i already forgot how to do it   :Laughing: 

anyway i just updated to kernel 2.6.8-gentoo-r3, and it runs well. still, i'd recommend to any of you to _not_ use vesafb-tng yet, as it seems not to support 1400x1050 mode. for me, the display was messed up (could see only blinking cursor at the top of the screen, no text whatsoever - blind typing, yay.

moreover, supermount is taken out  :Sad:  , and i can't dbus etc. to work (doesn't compile, presumably "masked" although listed in packacke.unmask). 

if anyone could help on those subjects, you're welcome to do so   :Very Happy: 

regarding the "tm80x live cd", i put up some precompiled packages. let's see where we get.

pi~

----------

## matttions

 *thepi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> anyway i just updated to kernel 2.6.8-gentoo-r3, and it runs well. still, i'd recommend to any of you to _not_ use vesafb-tng yet, as it seems not to support 1400x1050 mode. for me, the display was messed up (could see only blinking cursor at the top of the screen, no text whatsoever - blind typing, yay.
> 
> pi~

 

Yes, also for me ...

just use the vesa 2.0 for now --> the framebuffer works with this driver...

There isn't the picture in the background because they removed the bootsplash from the 2.6.8-dev-source .. [I don't know why...]

So just have the small fonts .. but it works nice ..

 :Very Happy: ...

----------

## feffi

 *thepi wrote:*   

> okay, sorry guys, i've been away for a while

 

You're always welcome!!  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> so i didn't come to adding the udev section. in fact, i'll have to start over since i already forgot how to do it

 

Yeah me too  :Cool:  But if you could do it, it would be really nice...

 *Quote:*   

> still, i'd recommend to any of you to _not_ use vesafb-tng yet, as it seems not to support 1400x1050 mode.

 

naaa, don't think so, i've it up and running with 1400x1050 and fbsplash. Just follow the guide on fbsplash in gentoo-wiki

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> moreover, supermount is taken out  

 

Yeah, I'm working on that...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> regarding the "tm80x live cd", i put up some precompiled packages. let's see where we get.

 

my prrrrrecious...  :Twisted Evil:  But, we should also diskuss about architectures, do we want Pentium-4 or Pentium-3 or both?

----------

## feffi

@matttions: thx, but I would like to ask you to put it into the Wiki-Howto

@kwaakie: thx too

@both: welcome to the community  :Very Happy: 

----------

## den_RDC

I am planning on buying an acer 8003LMib. I suppose it is a lot like the 803, except it has a radeon 9700, a cpu with 2m cache, a dvdwriter, bluetooth and some other stuff. Anybody any experience with this one? I am betting it will be much like the 803, but i'd like to be a little sure before i blow a lot off hard earned cache on this one  :Smile: 

I don't wanna end up running *winxp* (the horror).

----------

## matttions

 *_kev_ wrote:*   

> @matttions: thx, but I would like to ask you to put it into the Wiki-Howto

 

Yes ... I'm going to do it .... *_kev_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @both: welcome to the community 

 

Thanks for the welcome .. :Wink: 

Just a thing ...

I have the bluetooth running fine on my gentoo-box, but there isn't any section in the wiki ...

If you make this section maybe I will fill it  :Very Happy: !

---EDIT---

Added Beamer & external device

----------

## corey_s

xorg-x11-6.8...

So anyone got it running yet?  I'm emerge -f'ing it right now, but thought I'd hold up on the actual build until I see if braver souls have any troubles with it...   

Actualy, I'm in the midst of emerging KDE-3.3, so I'm gonna wait until that's through first.  I'll report my results soon as I'm able.

----------

## julienp

 *den_RDC wrote:*   

> I am planning on buying an acer 8003LMib. I suppose it is a lot like the 803, except it has a radeon 9700, a cpu with 2m cache, a dvdwriter, bluetooth and some other stuff. Anybody any experience with this one? I am betting it will be much like the 803, but i'd like to be a little sure before i blow a lot off hard earned cache on this one 
> 
> I don't wanna end up running *winxp* (the horror).

 

I bought an 8003LMib and it works quite well with linux. However I don't use the ATI binary driver since it doesn't seem to work with software-suspend, so I don't have hardware 3D acceleration. 

Another difference is, that it has the ipw2200 wlan chip instead of the ipw2100 one, which isn't a problem, since there is an ipw2200 ebuild in portage.

One thing I haven't got to work is standby/suspend to ram (software-suspend, aka hibernate works well), though I don't think it works reliably on the 800 series.

Thinks I haven't tested: firewire, pcmcia, ir, smartcard, memory card reader. (most of these are probably the same hardware as in the 800 series)

DVD and bluetooth work.

[Edit]: I don't know if the acerhk module works, but all(?) of the special keys (including lauch keys) work (by setting the correct keycodes in ~/.Xmodmap)

----------

## corey_s

xorg-6.8 didn't give me any troubles.

It's up and running with no hassle - however I'm yet to actualy try the Damage and drop-shadows and all that...  I'll try those next and see what happens.

corey@scanner ~ $ X -version

X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.9-rc1 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux scanner 2.6.9-rc1 #1 Tue Sep 7 12:54:45 Local time zone must be set--see zic manua i686

Build Date: 09 September 2004

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

----------

## feffi

 *matttions wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I have the bluetooth running fine on my gentoo-box, but there isn't any section in the wiki ...
> 
> If you make this section maybe I will fill it !
> ...

 

Done, go ahead, it's in section 12

 *matttions wrote:*   

> Added Beamer & external device

 

Thanks alot, I layouted it just a bit to fit the overall layout. BTW. It would be nice to have the xorg.conf part for the four different layouts in the chapter, just for people like me, who edit the file directly, without any GUI.

 *den_RDC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I am planning on buying an acer 8003LMib. I suppose it is a lot like the 803, except it has a radeon 9700, a cpu with 2m cache, a dvdwriter, bluetooth and some other stuff.

 

yeah, keep on, I'm getting jealous  :Smile: 

 *den_RDC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anybody any experience with this one? I am betting it will be much like the 803, but i'd like to be a little sure before i blow a lot off hard earned cache on this one Smile.

 

It's much like the 803 LCi, you're right, but as I'm viewing the service manual, there is no hardware in this little thingy, thats incompatible with the 803LCI. You will definetly have some troubles here and there, but the overall coverage should work for you.

 *den_RDC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I don't wanna end up running *winxp* (the horror).

 

That would really be a horror   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## feffi

 *corey_s wrote:*   

> xorg-x11-6.8...
> 
> So anyone got it running yet?

 

up and running, no problems so far. even the CVS version with transparency works like charm...  :Smile: 

----------

## matttions

 *feffi wrote:*   

>  *corey_s wrote:*   xorg-x11-6.8...
> 
> So anyone got it running yet? 
> 
> up and running, no problems so far. even the CVS version with transparency works like charm... 

 

Are you using the open driver?

I try with the closed on by ATI, but emerge complains tha the xorg-x11-6.8.0 is too new for this driver, so it's no possible to use ati-driver and any kind of opengl application [glxgears crash all the system]

now I'm going to downgrade to xorg-x11-6.7.... again  :Confused: 

----------

## |T5|

hi everybody,

unfortunately i had to have my acer TM801LCiB repaired and the mainborad got changed. Now i got a different revision of the ATI Mobility 9000 graphics chip 

```
VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 Lf [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9] (rev 02)
```

now the ati-binarydriver is not loadable any more (module not found). any ideas?

regards

----------

## pjv

No sorry  :Embarassed: . Allthough, have you tried recompiling kernel+mods?

But in general it would be nice though if some people checked out all the ati driver possibilities again (fglrx, freedrm, ati closed, ... or whatever). It might well be that the wiki needs to be updated on this because the problems we had almost a year ago with the mtrr and the lockups might have been solved by now. And I bet there are better solutions (for 3D, tv output,...) at the moment than the one I'm running. Could someone plz? I need my laptop for work currently.

Cheers

----------

## thepi

well i'm using the free drm drivers. no problems whatsoever, running fine in video, even ut2k4 is playable (but i had to do a manual patch in order to do so, see this thread for more information).

i can only recommend using the free drm driver, perfect choice for all <R300 cards. it works in 3d (same speed as closed ones), no lockups, even works w/ radeonfb reportedly (didn't try out the latter yet tho). and after all, it's free(*)  :Smile: 

as long as you don't want to have dualscreen or tvout, then you'd have to stick w/ the ati-binary ones (gatos).

regards

 pi~

(*) as in free speech

----------

## |T5|

well, everything (including tv-out) worked relativly well until i got the new revision of the ati card...  :Wink: 

----------

## pjv

.. I was ofcourse talking about xfree-drm  :Confused:  ...

I have the same setup as you, thepi. Which is the one from the current manual (to be specific xfree-drm and the radeon driver). Thx, for the UT tip btw, was looking for that!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## thepi

 *pjv wrote:*   

> .. I was ofcourse talking about xfree-drm  ...

 

me too, actually  :Smile:  my bad, howling with the wolves i guess  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I have the same setup as you, thepi. Which is the one from the current manual (to be specific xfree-drm and the radeon driver). Thx, for the UT tip btw, was looking for that! 

 

np  :Very Happy:   btw i couldn't remember that the xfree-drm was already in the docs, so thought it was a good hint to "finally get you all on the good (=open source) side"  :Laughing: 

oh and before i forget today a fellow student pointed me to a site similar to what we intended to do some posts before: there's a precomp'd cd for hp/compaq x1000 series notebooks, based on gentoo. -> link

of course we'd have to tweak the settings a bit.  :Razz:  and make the install more convenient. but it comes very close to the overall idea.

btw d'you think it'd be possible to have one kde- and one gnome-based GRP tarfile respectively? just for the apps that depend on it, that is, so that you can choose more easily. 

but that's just an idea. i think the most important part is all the scripts & configs that make the core hardware work (including kernel patches), everything else is just eyecandy  :Very Happy: 

uhm, and udev'll have to wait again, i'm kinda busy learning for exams. sorry for the delay.  :Rolling Eyes: 

regards

 pi~

----------

## pestilence

Hello all, after a long time i am back (damn this work).

P.S I had also my mobo changed due to problems, did anyone else experience problems with the acer travelmate 800lci mobo?

----------

## thepi

welcome back pest  :Very Happy: 

pi~

----------

## fredrin

Greetings computer gurus,

I found this petition on the net http://www.petitiononline.com/atipet/petition.html

It's a request to ATI from people using linux and ATI cards for better support. Please sign this petition and spread it to as many linux people you know, maybe ATI will do something about it. 

Regards,

-fredrin-

----------

## pestilence

 *fredrin wrote:*   

> Gree1tings computer gurus,
> 
> I found this petition on the net http://www.petitiononline.com/atipet/petition.html
> 
> It's a request to ATI from people using linux and ATI cards for better support. Please sign this petition and spread it to as many linux people you know, maybe ATI will do something about it. 
> ...

 

Thanks for the link just signed  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

I can't understand how acovea runs and anyway I am not able to understand the pjv output...

Talking clearly,  wich flags are the best for our centrino with gcc 3.4 ???

----------

## pjv

I know. I just posted the output here because I don't think anyone will run his computer for x hours or days just to tweak some CFLAGS.

The thing is, I'm still working on it. Mostly waiting  :Smile:  till I have some spare time to run another benchmark. Also I need to look for a good and general CFLAGS benchmark to test the final flags. I also need to gain some experience with the  new flags because they might not be stabe for compiling real stuff. And finally I was waiting a bit for the future release of gcc, which for one thing would have the pentium m flag, which makes lot's of things more easy.

As to the results: I'm currently using these flags (skipped some because they gave compile errors and oh yes I know some don't actually do anything): -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fmerge-constants -fno-gcse -fno-peephole2 -funroll-loops -malign-stringops -mfpmath=sse -msse2.

However I feel that, allthough this MIGHT!? be a speed increase, the road for good flags is still long. I think there's an unbalance at the moment in my acovea config file in what values it can try. Needs some work!

So talking clearly, I can't yet really say this or that set of flags is the best, but would that stop you from trying the flags above!?  :Very Happy:  (beware this is all for gcc 3.3)

----------

## federico

Thanks pjv for explaining it better, I didn't think that the work was so hard and so I was searching for more informations. If I will understand how acovea run I will try to discover some fresh flag  :Smile: 

----------

## den_RDC

Well, i bought the 8003 and the 803 guide was very very very very usefull. Apart from the other WLAN card and a dvdr/rw/ram i think there's not much difference. I did use a very recent kernel (2.6.9-rc1-nitro4), wich seems to have saved me from some troubles with speedfreq (since most kernels would need patching for the 2mb cache dotham cpu if i remeber correctly).

Since this thread is already very large i started a new thread here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=228130 . I still find it annoying suspend/sleep doesn't work, but that seems to be a problem on the 803 too. I am also trying to make a KSynaptics ebuild (KSynaptics being a KDE control panel plugin for controlling the synaptics touchpad).

Still, everyone that contributed to the Great Acer 803 Howto should receive a statue  :Wink: 

----------

## thepi

Okay I tried to get the system monitor to work with the i2c sensor chip, no luck. There's no driver yet which supports the PC87591E sensor chip used in the TM80x. Maybe the PC87330 driver will help due to similarities in the chip design, but this one's not ready yet, nor do I know whether it's supposed to work.

Anyway, I also updated the corresponding section in the wiki, to prevent others from wasting half a day trying to get it to work - guess how I spent my weekend  :Laughing: 

In the end I found out I could use the /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ interface to do the same thing, without having to recompile anything   :Rolling Eyes:  just one line had to be changed in my .torsmorc

Maybe I should start to write that missing driver (yeah right... :Confused: )

 pi~

----------

## matttions

After a lot of time ....

Bluetooth added ...

 :Wink: 

stay tuned ..

I'm working on the dual monitor without the ati-drivers ..[yes .. they are really bad and instable drivers ..]

and the tv-out ....

anyone has test the gatos-driver?

a really good and usefull topic ..  :Wink: 

----------

## pestilence

Ok guys here it goes...

I upgraded yesterday from xfree to xorg (6.7.0-r2) and also updated my ati-drivers (3.14.1) and now i am experiencing once again lockups inside my X session (argh...not again....) Is anyone else experiencing such issues on acer travelmate 80x series notebooks?

----------

## fredrin

My battery on my lappy (803) is always running low after just 1 hour. Do any of you guys know if its possible to fix this in some way or where i could get some new batteries orginale and unorginale cheep? Do any of you have experience with using not orginale batteries?

Regards

-fredrik-

----------

## pestilence

 *fredrin wrote:*   

> My battery on my lappy (803) is always running low after just 1 hour. Do any of you guys know if its possible to fix this in some way or where i could get some new batteries orginale and unorginale cheep? Do any of you have experience with using not orginale batteries?
> 
> Regards
> 
> -fredrik-

 

As far as i know Acer (rumours rumours...ya know) notebooks are always short on battery (i nearly never leave my lappie running on battery)...

----------

## thepi

Well actually mine still works for 3-4 hours on battery. It used to be a bit more in the very beginning, but that's normal loss  :Rolling Eyes:  One hour that's really short, you should propably make use of your warranty if applicable  :Confused: . 

pest: Did you try xorg 6.8 already? Propably it's some incompatibility with 6.7. 

I also heard about general probs with the current ati-binaries though.

You do have a Radeon9000m, true? Then I'd suggest you to switch to the DRM drivers, they're really fast & reliable. That could mean of course to patch the DRM manually if you want to play ut2004 (s3tc issues). It works very well on my side  :Very Happy:  ut2004 runs as smooth as it gets on a tm800  :Wink: 

pi~

----------

## pjv

Are you running speedfreq?

Just asking...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pestilence

Ok new update the lockup was propably some other kind of problem, i managed to hit 12 hours of full load with xorg and ati-binaries with no problems (false alert there  :Razz:  got used to lockups heh)  :Smile: 

----------

## fredrin

I'm using speedfreq and the warrenty is not applicable. I've had the laptop for 15 months and it is only 12 months on the battery  :Sad: 

But I was wondering if it its possible to fix the battery some how by opening it and do some magic...

-fredrik-

----------

## pjv

@thepi: I think I've found a way to run ut2004-demo without all the hassle of the patch and the libraries. I think it was the update to the newest build 3334 (in portage)  that did the trick. I also implemented TTS via speechd. Anyway, now I get to see the tings like they were meant to be seen and with openGL. You can tell if it works properly when the NVidia logo plate is bronze-brown and not silver anymore, and when the game runs at a normal speed (not 3x too fast). There seem to be lots of extras now  :Very Happy:  (like a spickle in the movies). Maybe this won't last (I had the bronze plate before and then it was only once after a fresh install) though, but I think I have consolidated it. I once tried to patch but I don't believe I finished that (think I got stuck somewhere), so it's not that.

Really nice game now anyway, only instead of too fast it's now a little bit choppy because of the bad ati support. Oh yes, this is DRM, which by the way works perfect with xorg for me.

Also some time ago, when I moved to xorg, I got the default settings again for the opengl setting (you know: opengl-update). They seemed to be better than the ones I had before, because now lot's of 3D things seem to work: screensavers, ET, ... Anyone know how I can see what the current setting is now? I don't dare change it again, afrais of losing a good setup. Or does anyone know the good setting?

Anyway, lot's of games to play... Gotta go!

Enjoy,

pjv

----------

## pestilence

Ok small update, it seems the ATI Drivers are a living nightmare  :Razz:  i experienced again occasional lockups so i decided to give the kernel modules once again a try....well the results look fantastic, faster, more stable...i am convinced that ATI should go after the source code of the kernel modules  :Razz: 

----------

## Fladnag

Hi all, been a while since I've last said anything around here.

I've just corrected the Service Guide URL in the wiki - Acer have moved the documentation off onto some other website   :Rolling Eyes: 

It's now here.

EDIT:

 *fredrin wrote:*   

> My battery on my lappy (803) is always running low after just 1 hour. Do any of you guys know if its possible to fix this in some way or where i could get some new batteries orginale and unorginale cheep? Do any of you have experience with using not orginale batteries?
> 
> Regards
> 
> -fredrik-

 

Lithium-Ion batteries thankfully don't have a memory effect. Try fully discharging the battery and then fully recharging with the laptop off (fast charge). By discharge, I mean completely disable any power-saving and push the battery hard right until the machine dies. And then power it on a few times more just to make sure.  :Wink:   Sudden death could be a problem with Linux filesystems though. If you've got The Other OS on there, do it in that or use something like Knoppix. Hopefully that will restore the lifespan of your battery - if it doesn't, then time for the warranty to be used I guess.

----------

## thepi

fladnag: Thanks for the hint (about the manual), good work  :Very Happy: 

pest: Told you so  :Wink:  Kidding, but it's good to hear that it works again for you  :Smile:  oh and I agree about the drivers  :Razz:  it's a shame actually

btw I've finally finished my oral exams, so I'll have more time to help here again  :Cool:   time for udev

regards,

 pi~

----------

## federico

I have a problemi with my kernel I think. I have to update my kernel from 2.6.7 to a new one to use the new ipw2100 drivers BUT after a lot of kernel compiling the only kernel that I was able to run with ALPS support (the driver of my 291lmi touchpad) is the love-source rc4 love 1 one.

The problem is that as I start xfree the system freeze and my mouse and my keyboard are not responding anymore. I tried various options for acpi and also acpi=off doesn't solve the problem.

As with 2.6.7 everything works I am quite sure that's a kernel problem...

Any hint?

----------

## pjv

And you get this also after a manual startx? Does the xfree log mention anything peculiar?

----------

## federico

Yes I start xfree manually. I cant' read any log as the only way to get out of the system is to press the power button and wait till the sistem goes down.

It's really strange...

----------

## thepi

Did you try to log in via ssh? Or is it a hardlock so that you can't even ping the machine anymore? Did you also check all the other logs (kern.log, syslog etc.)?

I mean, normally there should be something in the logs even after a poweroff... Try syncing the discs ('sync') just before you try to start xfree.

pi~

----------

## fatrix

I too have some problem with bad batterytime, of about 1:45 hour.

Therefore I really need suspend, something i got to work when disable ACPI, and enable APM.

I am using gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8-gentoo-r3

Unfortunatly i have tried 2.6.8-gentoo-r7 and -r10 without getting suspend to work, with the same config. But, i noticed that inotify- and dnotify-options came into my .config-file with those newer kernels. I haven't tried to disable them, but they seem important  :Razz: 

Anyone working on the new bootsplash-type, Framebuffer Splash?

I really liked the old Bootsplash, I got it to work  :Smile: 

----------

## jpetso

Short update:

The new 2.6.9 series kernel is supposed to be solving an ACPI issue that caused random lockups at boot time. I experienced them on my 803 often, and a friend of mine (who essentially got a copy of my gentoo) had them at every boot.

That problem only came up if ACPI and local APIC (and HPET timer support? don't know exactly anymore) were activated. It says "ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger" as its last words before locking up, and the appropriate bug report resides at http://bugme.osdl.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1269.

so, if that was your problem too, it should be gone with 2.6.9.

----------

## tuxlover

I recently tried 2.6.9 (gentoo-dev-sources), and could not by any means get sound (alsa or oss) to work. All programms using sound (esd, artsd, xmms, xine) seg fault or crash with other useless messages.

Anybody have any luck?

----------

## federico

 *thepi wrote:*   

> Did you try to log in via ssh? Or is it a hardlock so that you can't even ping the machine anymore? Did you also check all the other logs (kern.log, syslog etc.)?
> 
> I mean, normally there should be something in the logs even after a poweroff... Try syncing the discs ('sync') just before you try to start xfree.
> 
> pi~

 

It's so stupid to say it now but after a lot of compiling, a lot of modifying and so on it was the event device number changed from 0 to 1 for my touchpad.

And to get the tap working I hat to modify by hand the source of alps.c (for who has an alps driver)

----------

## jpetso

 *tuxlover wrote:*   

> I recently tried 2.6.9 (gentoo-dev-sources), and could not by any means get sound (alsa or oss) to work. All programms using sound (esd, artsd, xmms, xine) seg fault or crash with other useless messages.
> 
> Anybody have any luck?

 

I had no problems with getting sound to work, I used exactly the same configuration there as with 2.6.7 and it works flawlessly. The only sound issue on my system is how to enable my modem as soundcard (it shows up in kernel startup, but not in the /dev directory), but that has nothing to do with a kernel switch.

----------

## pestilence

Argh...i think i have a dying HD  :Sad:  i had my motherboard fryed a few months ago...and now the HD is giving up to me...darn this is a year old laptop...  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nov  8 22:27:53 pestilence hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekCompleteError }
> 
> Nov  8 22:27:53 pestilence hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=50170913, sector=50170906
> ...

 

----------

## pjv

Hmm, sounds like you might wanna do some testing: smart and fsck and fdisk or so. And at least turn your dma lower, I guess.

I'm very unfamiliar with hard drive crashes so this really is all the advice I can give you. Can you still use a part of the HD btw?

Really seems bad luck. My Acer is still fine, and it's almost 1,5 years old I guess.

Something else: I've been told by someone that the O2Micro smartcard reader is based on a Texas Instruments chipset, like some smartcardreaders in Dell's. He says this chipset is "absolutely junk" (because it isn't supported at all in linux  :Wink: ). Don't take it too seriously yet. I still need to verify any of this (and at least get back into the smartcards topic , again!). Anyone else have some updates on this topic?

Greetz to all Acer indigenous,

pjv

----------

## tuxlover

 *pestilence wrote:*   

> Argh...i think i have a dying HD  

 

Don't worry too much. Modern hdds are able to "fix" errors like this by substituting bad sectors with good ones from a built-in pool.

But anyway, since we're in the "same boat" (I've started to notice bad blocks as well), maybe you can come to this thread and tell me what you think about it.

----------

## thepi

You should still try and make a backup of your precious files - doesn't look too good to have those messages all the time  :Shocked: 

I'm really glad mine didn't cause me any such trouble as of now *knocks.on.wood*

Regards,

 pi~

----------

## tuxlover

 *thepi wrote:*   

> You should still try and make a backup of your precious files

 

Well, I hope everyone here makes regular backups of /home/* and /etc/ to another machine or at least another hdd...?

(of course not  :Smile:  )

If not, I can recommend hdup. It's in portage and with a minimal amount of configuration it can do incremental, encrypted backups, even on a remote host (over ssh).

----------

## pestilence

Ok there was something wrong with my system  :Sad:  i had to erase my whole Linux partition and re-create it.

I checked with partition magick after erasing it, and double checked with reiserfsck but found no problems, seems a broken portage update (ouch) f*cked up my system.

----------

## pjv

Ah nice (if you had backups), at least your HD isn't screwed.

----------

## tuxlover

 *pestilence wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Nov 8 22:27:53 pestilence hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekCompleteError }
> 
> ...

 

AFAIK reiserfsck cannot find badblocks (?)

Instead, you need to use "badblocks":

```
badblocks -s /dev/hdaX
```

But if you checked with partition magic, everything *should* be fine  :Smile: 

See handling badblocks with reiserfs (at reiserfs homepage).

----------

## pestilence

 *tuxlover wrote:*   

>  *pestilence wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> Nov 8 22:27:53 pestilence hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekCompleteError }
> 
> ...

 

Actually i did, everytime it run it found more and more badblocks (????) i collected them to a file and tryed to fix them but reiserfsck would always drop out with a new set of badblocks (chain reaction...) my only solution was to check my partition with partition magick and find out that everything was ok...i moved to erasing it and fresh installing it  :Smile:  Ah well my lapies seems quite fresh now  :Razz:  it was fat with all those test files around  :Razz: 

----------

## El Pedro

Hi List,

This is my first post to this excellent thread for Acer Travelmate users.

Perhaps my problem is about some missconfigured keyboard locals. 

As you now the Acer Travelmate's bar for '<>|' is on the right side near the shift-bar. After some upgrading (sorry i don't now actually what i have updated) the key doesn't work anymore. Very bad for programming. 

I hope anybody have some good hints for solving this probs.

By Pedro.

P.s.

In my /etc/profile i have exported some locals:

<--snip-->

export LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

<--snip-->

----------

## tuxlover

 *El Pedro wrote:*   

> After some upgrading (sorry i don't now actually what i have updated) the key doesn't work anymore.

 

Where doesn't it work anymore? Console (without X, ctrl+alt+f1), or X? Or both?

If it doesn't work in X, does the key report anything when you test it with 'xev'? What does it report? (Simply run xev and then press the key, and look at the output, and maybe put it here  :Smile: )

Also, if it doesn't work in X, what are the relevant of your /etc/X11/XF86Config (the file could be named differently if you're using xorg instead of xf86)? I have this:

```
Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "kbd"

  Identifier   "Keyboard[0]"

  Option       "MapName" "Standard Keyboard [ pc105 ]"

  Option       "Protocol" "Standard"

  Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

  Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

  Option       "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection
```

----------

## El Pedro

Wow, you are really fast ...

Okey, it looks that whithout X it works very well (i'm running Xorg).

here is my  xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <--snip-->
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> ...

 

Okey, here is the output from xev:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> output for AltGR + |:
> 
> KeyPress event, serial 25, synthetic NO, window 0x1e00001,
> ...

 

----------

## tuxlover

 *El Pedro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> output for AltGR + |:
> 
> ...

 

Well, what's that.... Alt_L is the left alt key, not the right one... Either it's somehow completely mis-mapped, or you're simply pressing the wrong key  :Smile: 

For me, the left alt key produces just what you wrote. The right alt key (AltGR) produces

```
KeyPress event, serial 30, synthetic NO, window 0x4200001,

    root 0x49, subw 0x0, time 83590872, (93,-12), root:(1251,816),

    state 0x0, keycode 113 (keysym 0xff7e, Mode_switch), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XFilterEvent returns: False
```

----------

## pjv

Ok, maybe tuxlover's answer solves it for you already. Anyhow it all comes down to the right locale settings. I eventually got my very odd Belgian QWERTY keyboard just as I wanted it, so you should certainly be able to get a descent German euro layout. Since it's kind of a general question, you might also want to look elsewhere on the forums.

My first question: Do you happen to use Gnome and did you happen to update that recently?

----------

## El Pedro

Okey,

Seems that i have solved the problem.

After poking around with some xorg configurations gnome

told me that the keyboard settings differs from the xserver settings.

So i decided to take the xserver setting and everything was fine.

In my opinion, after upgrading to gnome-2.8 something must wen't wrong.

----------

## pjv

Already guessed that   :Cool:   :Rolling Eyes:  Never mind...

----------

## thepi

hmm it's been a little bit quiet around here lately...

anyway, merry christmas to everybody  :Very Happy: 

regards,

pi~

----------

## pjv

...and a happy newyear ofcourse to everyone  :Wink: 

----------

## feffi

Hello everybody   :Laughing: 

MERRY X-MAS and a happy new year to everybody  :Smile: 

Stay clean...

P.S.: yeah, it's quite silent around here, time for some hardware hacking  :Smile: 

----------

## fredrin

Merry Christmas guys. I hope you all get some new gadgets for christmas  :Smile: 

-fredrik-

----------

## limpan

I use

```
hdparm -d1 -A1 -m16 -u1 -a64 -c1 /dev/hda
```

... and get 

```

hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1492 MB in  2.00 seconds = 745.37 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   60 MB in  3.04 seconds =  19.75 MB/sec

```

if I use 

```
hdparm -X udma5 -A1 -a1 -m16 -u1 -d1 -c3 /dev/hda
```

I get worse performance.

What are your settings and performance?

----------

## tuxlover

With one of the first tm800 with 4200 rpm drive (Model=TOSHIBA MK4021GAS, FwRev=GA224A) and kernel 2.6.9 I get:  

```
# hdparm -tT /dev/hda 

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1532 MB in  2.00 seconds = 765.35 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   72 MB in  3.04 seconds =  23.69 MB/sec

# hdparm -tT /dev/hda 

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1564 MB in  2.00 seconds = 781.73 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   72 MB in  3.06 seconds =  23.56 MB/sec
```

This is with

```
# hdparm -X udma5 -A1 -a8 -m16 -d1 /dev/hda
```

----------

## floppes

Hi,

I've installed Gentoo on my 803LCi and most of the hardware works fine now, except for the sound:

```

# modprobe snd-intel8x0

# dmesg

```

dmesg output:

```

kobject_register failed for Intel ICH (-17)

 [<c023c63b>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x60

 [<c02b0520>] bus_add_driver+0x50/0xc0

 [<c0244b3e>] pci_register_driver+0x6e/0xa0

 [<e0fc4015>] alsa_card_intel8x0_init+0x15/0x43 [snd_intel8x0]

 [<c01383f8>] sys_init_module+0x148/0x1c0

 [<c010630b>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

```

This is my kernel config:

```

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

...

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

...

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y
```

Can someone help?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## thepi

Hm your kernel config seems alright... what's your kernel version? Did you recompile the modules?

On another topic, my CMOS battery just dropped dead, thus leaving me with a checksum-corrupted CMOS everytime after a longer poweroff (I remove the battery when working at home). For a device that's hardly 1.5 years old I think that's not how it's supposed to be  :Confused:  Do you think that's covered by my warranty? Anyone have experience with that? I don't want to send my tm800 in as I really need it!

Uhm, btw, does anyone have problems with the new baselayout's /etc/init.d/net.eth0 script? See here to understand what I'm talking about.

Regards,

 pi~

----------

## floppes

My kernel's version is 2.6.9-gentoo-r13.

How do I recompile them? I am quite new to Linux, especially Gentoo.

----------

## thepi

In /usr/src/linux, you have to type as root:

```

make modules modules_install

depmod -a

modules-update

```

/usr/src/linux is a symlink to /usr/src/<kernelversion>, /usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r13 in your case.

BUT in your case, that shouldn't even matter. I didn't recognize that before, but you didn't even configure snd-intel8x0 as a module. That should also be why modprobing faults, because the i8x0 support is already in the kernel. So if your sound doesn't work, there's definitely another reason.

A simple test: try out amixer or alsamixer. Maybe the channels are simply muted (you wouldn't believe how often people fall on this, including myself  :Cool:  )

EDIT: I forgot something!

@all: Did anyone try to exchange the DVD drive? I'd like to get the NEC ND-6500, but I dunno whether it'd work.  :Confused: 

Regards,

 pi~

----------

## floppes

 *thepi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A simple test: try out amixer or alsamixer. Maybe the channels are simply muted (you wouldn't believe how often people fall on this, including myself  )
> 
> 

 

Omg, that's it! I checked this first when the sound was not working and unmuted all buttons I found. Now I checked again and the PCM was muted   :Rolling Eyes: 

So far the sound works with all programs I have tested, but when I click on "Test sound" in the KDE Control Panel, section Sound & Multimedia -> Sound-System, Soundserver crashes. I will see if this causes more trouble, but so far I am satisfied with the working sound  :Wink: 

Thanks for your tip!

----------

## feffi

Hi folks, got the same errors here since I switched to >=2.6.9. Only thing to resolve it here is to rmmod the b44 module and then insert it again OR bring the device up manually before executing /etc/init.d/net.eth0... strange strange, seems like the module can't handle the device anymore? sometimes I even get a SIGFAULT...

Also strange is the behaviour when switching from win to gentoo, sometimes the networking-card isn't reset and i have to remove the battery (complete power loss) to get it working again...

@thePI: Hi  :Smile: 

p.s.: i know this is a double post, but i think the dear readers of this thread may have an answer   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## korban

I had similary problems with b44 module after switching from win to gentoo, I think we discussed that already a some time ago.

But I use the bcm4400 module for a while now (since 2.6.5), and no more problems...

you can get the driver here:

http://www.broadcom.com/drivers/downloaddrivers.php

it's easy to integrate the driver into kernel source:

extract bcm4400-3.0.8.tar.gz,

copy the contents of the src folder into

/usr/src/drivers/net/bcm4400

add to /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/Makefile:

```
obj-$(CONFIG_BCM4400) += bcm4400/
```

add to /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/Kconfig something like:

```
config BCM4400

        tristate "Broadcomm BCM4400 ethernet support"

        depends on NET_PCI && PCI && EXPERIMENTAL

        help

               Broadcom Driver, supports WOL.
```

if you want to use WakeOnLAN, create a file /etc/modules.d/broadcom:

```
options bcm4400 enable_wol=1
```

----------

## thepi

I'd rather stick to the kernel's b44 module.

Anyway, the net.eth0 problem seems to be solved (although I'm sure I tried out setting the timeout for dhcpcd up before  :Rolling Eyes: ). Next boot and I'll know for sure.

Still, I'm having the CMOS Battery problem, and I'd also like to know about the NEC ND-6500. Anyone? A pointer to an explanation of the different standard drive connectors in notebooks would be a start  :Smile: 

Regards,

 pi~

----------

## floppes

I have no idea if changing the DVD drive is simple, but exchanging the Intel Pro Wireless 2100 with a 2200BG (54MBit) worked fine for me.

An other thing:

I have emerged acerhk version 0.5.18:

```

# ls -l /proc/driver/acerhk

--w--w--w-  1 root root 0 11. Jan 16:09 blueled

-r--r--r--  1 root root 0 11. Jan 16:09 info

--w--w--w-  1 root root 0 11. Jan 16:09 led

--w--w--w-  1 root root 0 11. Jan 16:09 wirelessled

```

key is missing and only blueled and led are working when I do "echo 1 > ...". wirelessled does not work, but pressing the wireless button activates/deactivates the hardware. Has anyone else used the ebuild? I did not change anything on the kernel for acerhk.

----------

## thepi

I just found out that the change to dvd-rw should work out-of-the-box, reports are from a guy at these forums (german only). Of course, one has to do some fiddling around (the Mediabay Tray has to be "moved" from the original DVD to the new one  :Smile:  ).

If it only wasn't sold-out on all the stores here I'd buy the nd6500 right away  :Very Happy: 

On a sidenote, does the Wireless-LED work correctly for anyone using the ipw2100 drivers? For me, it's on all the time when the driver is loaded, not indicating the rwswitch status at all  :Confused: 

Ideas? Emerging acerhk didn't help!

pi~

----------

## (-_-)zzzZZZ

HI!

can somebody tell me how much MB the VGA has?

i just applied the mtrr-fix....and i searched for the amount of MB the graphics card has....lshw says it has 128MB but i think it only got 64?...

i tried the mtrr-fix with 64MB and 128MB....ut2004-demo gives me same fps....but i think with 128MB its less laggy....hm.....does it mean that the vga card really has 128MB ?

PS: thank for the great acer travelmate howto!!  :Wink: 

----------

## thepi

Depends on which TM you own... the TM80x series has a Radeon M9 with 64Mb built-in, the 800x series includes a Mobility 9700, 64Mb in models 8000-8003, 128Mb in the 8004 and above. Anyway, the guide should state (more or less) clearly how you can find out the settings you need. Hint: normally you can see in the BIOS/on bootup how big your VRAM is.

Regards,

 pi~

----------

## (-_-)zzzZZZ

Yea....but i own a TM803....and the output of lshw,mine and the one on gentoo-wiki.com, shows that the VGA has 128MB of RAM....

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Gentoo_Acer_Travelmate_803LCi_Manual#Output_of_.27lshw.27

under pci; pci:0; display; size:128MB

well, maybe it's just a bug in lshw.....

----------

## thepi

Maybe it is a bug, but it could also be the AGP Aperture size.

pi~

----------

## Hoshimaru

I've an Acer Aspire 2023... It has more or less the same hardware as this laptop. Did someone manage to get the infrared port working ?

----------

## tuxlover

Has anyone tried removing keys from the keyboard on the acer tm 80x? How do you do it (without breaking anything)? Something got stuck underneath a key...

Or maybe even take off the whole keyboard?

----------

## thepi

I did that once, by accident. I let fall a CD down onto the keyboard, which led to a key to just spring lose. I somehow reattached it, I think you have to losen some hookish thing under the bottomside of the key. No guarantee  :Smile:   Alternatively, you could try randomly throwing CDs at the keyboard  :Wink: 

Did you try out the service manual? Maybe it's described there somewhere!

pi~

----------

## thepi

Good news everyone! I finally added the UDEV section to the wiki. Get over there and tell me what's missing  :Smile: 

I also think we should rewrite parts of it; some stuff's heavily outdated, and some parts should wander into a HOWTO of it's own. We'd only refer to it in the appropriate section. swsusp for example already has an excellent article in the wiki by tuxlover, so I think we should strip this section down.

That's valid for anything that's not absolutely TM-specific and longer than two sentences. What's the point in writing everything twice. After all it's a lot harder to maintain if it's that big.

Maybe we should also split up this topic here as it's getting a little big. I mean, before the mods just lock it up because of its size  :Wink:  The ati driver shows that this works very well. Opinions?

EDIT: weehaa my 100000000st productive post (binary speaking, of course  :Wink: )

pi~

----------

## Devport

I am too lazy to check these 20+ pages if this has been posted already, but hey - if not this may be great stuff :

http://projects.drzeus.cx/wbsd/

This is a mmc / sd card-reader driver and works for the internal card-reader in my Compal 56 ( which is the base for Acer TM29x and thus maybe the same card-readers are built into the 80x ). Parts of this patch have already been incorporated into the linux kernel ( 2.6.10 ) - but not the sd-part yet.

Maybe someone wants to try if it works on your laptop as well.Last edited by Devport on Fri Jan 28, 2005 3:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tuxlover

 *thepi wrote:*   

> ...some parts should wander into a HOWTO of it's own. We'd only refer to it in the appropriate section.

 

Hi,

I think just like you about splitting up the wiki entry. Take a look at the discussion page of the wiki entry for different opinions about this though. Good luck  :Smile: 

----------

## fredrin

What about updating the ATI section in the Wiki, since the new ATI drivers is out. Maybe tv-out is working!? It would also be nice to make a complete/perfect xorg.conf file for the TM80x

I'll post mine, so we have something to work on. 

-fredrik-

----------

## ToeiRei

The O2 Micro, OZ711Mx is mentioned on  http://projects.drzeus.cx/wbsd/ that it does not work. But I'll check out.

Rei

----------

## pjv

The wbsd driver is for a flashcard reader (like a 4-in-1) that is found in some laptops, but isn't in the TM800. It's something else as a smartcard reader (which is a card in creditcard form).

----------

## feffi

hi,

some info i know about the o2 micro:

- there are rumors, that the driver from omnikey.com works (at least in winxp)... i did't test it myself, but i found several hints about that on various sites.

- some more info is always covered by our beloved wiki-article

- i found an interesting site: http://www.mecer.co.za/downloads/Mecer_Notebooks/M288+/PCMCIA/ but could not approve any use yet (no time)

- http://www.scdk.com/scdkptrs.htm (if you want to put your hands on  :Smile:  )

- strangely enough it's listed as working? --> http://www.pcscworkgroup.com/compatibleproducts/cardreaders-K-R.php

- this is also a hint on the GemPlus drivers, maybe.... (http://www.pcscworkgroup.com/compatibleproducts/drivers.php)

- more info to be gathered --> http://www.mobile-mind.com/htm/scos.htm

- and last but not least, the one and only: http://tuxmobil.org/smart_linux.html

I hope this help a little...

----------

## fredrin

My mate the Travelmate has a dead monitor output. Yesterday the monitor started to turn black/off at random times and places. In BIOS, Knoppix and Gentoo the monitor turned black. The computer still works though, since I can use ssh to connect and there are no reported errors in my logs. The strange part is that the external monitor also go black with the message "No Signal" on the screen.  When I boot the computer, display gets back, but not for a long period.  Has anyone expericed this before? Any sugestions on how to fix this problem? I can't use the warranty any more, since it has expired. 

Regards,

-fredrik-

----------

## naggeldak

Hallo,

your how to for the Acer Travelmate 803Lci completely rocks and I'm realy wondering if I should by it. But there is one (at least for me) very important question left: is it possible to use Xinerama with this notebook, that means using the notebook's screen together with another monitor, but with different resolutions and the ability to move windows from one screen to another?

----------

## tuxlover

Btw, has anybody ever gotten suspend to RAM to work on a travelmate 80x?

I mean, also been able to wake the machine up again?

Thanks...

Edit: I just found it (again) myself... there is a guy who got it to work but it's definitely a lot of work: http://www.doesi.gmxhome.de/linux/tm800s3/s3.html

----------

## Fladnag

Hello, been a while since I was last here. I've just redone my Gentoo install, so I'll probably be a bit more vocal again. I really like the wiki - well done all. 

 *naggeldak wrote:*   

> ... is it possible to use Xinerama with this notebook, that means using the notebook's screen together with another monitor, but with different resolutions and the ability to move windows from one screen to another?

 

Yes! I've done it for ages, although I'm yet to set it up on my new install. I'll sort it out, and post the config somewhere. The external output on the TM80x is rather naff though, resulting in a fuzzy image at anything approaching a decent resolution. The newer TM800x series appears to have fixed it, and is rather nice. Acer decided to also include the (now discontinued) TM60x's 4in1 memory card reader in the 8000 series.

The new system is running nicely, although there's one issue that seems to be linked to Acer laptops in general. The new kernels (2.6.10+) appear to implement ACPI more strictly than before, which results in some trouble as Acer has neglected to export proper ACPI tables. Make sure that you use the generic ACPI speedstep support, not the new speedstep-centrino/banias support. Also (yes, there's more!), I've found that new Gentoo install + any 2.6 kernel = broken b44 interface. See Bug 3050 b44 Link is down! problem at kernel.org. Any help would be appreciated. The current workaround is to disable ACPI, not very handy for a laptop.

On a better note, I've been using the latest ati-drivers, v.8.10.19 with quite some success. I'll keep you posted - I may just have good karma warding off the freeze bug for the minute.

----------

## pjv

For acpi problems that resulted in a malfunctioning battery applet in gnome, I posted some things here quite a while ago and I also published a dsdt online somewhere.

The b44 problem is weird because I have a recent kernel and it still works.

I'm very interested in a decent ATI solution. Would be nice if you kept us up to date on your progress with that! I still fear the random freezes though, that we had over a year ago.

----------

## Fladnag

I agree the b44 issue is odd, especially as using the kernel from my old install (same version and .config as what I'm using now) works fine, but a clean stage1 install and compile results in dodgy behaviour. All I can think is that the brand new toolchain has affected the b44 source code somehow..? I'll be posting a new dsdt dump at acpi.sf.net for the 4A20 bios soon.

I have a healthy fear of the ATI freezing issue too, and been the victim of it before. My decision to try the new drivers was based on the fact that it's a new system so I've not got much to lose (yet). I've not implemented the 'mtrr fix' and decided to test in an unadulterated environment, in case the fix breaks the new driver's own internal mtrr management code. We'll see... the memory of random insta-freeze has not left me yet.

----------

## thepi

Hm that's kinda startling news to hear, I was going to build up a new system within the next weeks on another partition (on which windows is installed atm). I'll post here if I'm getting the same problems in the process. As of now, no problems with the b44, but lot's of trouble with the net.lo script.

Btw my last baselayout update to 1.11.9-r1 yesterday screwed up my ipw2100, can't use dhcpcd on it anymore ("interface not found"). So be warned.

pi~

----------

## stefandoesinger

 *tuxlover wrote:*   

> Btw, has anybody ever gotten suspend to RAM to work on a travelmate 80x?
> 
> I mean, also been able to wake the machine up again?
> 
> Thanks...
> ...

 

I've updated my howto(Address is in the quote). It's still longer than I like it, but S3 works pretty well, especially with Gentoo:D 

A short summary:

Kernel: 2.6.11 + patch from http://www.doesi.gmxhome.de/linux/tm800s3/suspend.diff

X.Org >= 6.8.0

Use the "radeon" driver. fglrx doesn't work(see howto)

Before suspend unload ehci-hcd and uhci-hcd.

Use echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep to suspend

That's it.

----------

## tuxlover

 *stefandoesinger wrote:*   

> Kernel: 2.6.11 + patch from http://www.doesi.gmxhome.de/linux/tm800s3/suspend.diff

 

Great! Did you try to get this patch accepted into the vanilla sources?

----------

## stefandoesinger

 *tuxlover wrote:*   

>  *stefandoesinger wrote:*   Kernel: 2.6.11 + patch from http://www.doesi.gmxhome.de/linux/tm800s3/suspend.diff 
> 
> Great! Did you try to get this patch accepted into the vanilla sources?

 

Yes I did. It's not in 2.6.11. Acpi patches need some time to make it into the kernel.

----------

## thepi

Hi Stefan!

Thanks for your efforts  :Smile:  And welcome to the Team!

Maybe the patch will make it's way into the 2.6.12 Kernel. I really hope so. Even if not, a little patching never hurts  :Cool: 

Regards,

 pi~

----------

## Lucacri

Sorry, but this patch is for vanilla sources or gentoo-dev-sources? 2.6.11-rc4?

----------

## EASYdoor

i thought it may be usefull to you: the DynamicClocks option works only with radeon driver!!!

have spent whole night long to figure that out,...we'll can't tell you how much the battery life can be improved,...but they say till 0.5h

So if you want to use the "ATI PowerPlay in linux" add the following to the device section of your xorg.conf:

```
Option "DynamicCLocks"      "true"
```

And check the results with: 

```
 cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep Dynamic
```

----------

## thepi

Easydoor: I presume you refer to the Open-Source Radeon DRM driver?

It's a good hint either way! Thanks!

pi~

----------

## ToeiRei

Just a small report on the 'new' Kernel: Linux acer 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 runs ok - if you want my kernel config, drop me a line

Rei

----------

## matttions

Do you know if the new kernel is already patched fot the software-suspend ?

I have the software -supsend working fine on my box with the kernel 2.6.9-r13 and i really like to keep it without do the work again  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ToeiRei

 *matttions wrote:*   

> Do you know if the new kernel is already patched fot the software-suspend ?

 

I haven't seen software-suspend 2 in it.

Rei

----------

## thepi

 *thepi wrote:*   

> Easydoor: I presume you refer to the Open-Source Radeon DRM driver?

 

Okay it's definitely working with the DRM driver:

```

# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep Dynamic

(**) RADEON(0): Option "DynamicClocks" "true"

(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Clock Scaling Enabled

```

Unbelievable! I worked without Radeon's built-in Power Management for 1.5 consecutive Years and didn't even realise it!  :Very Happy: 

Imagine what I could've saved in terms of battery power  :Laughing: 

pi~

----------

## matttions

In which section of the xorg.conf file? plz..

I can't find the way  :Sad: 

----------

## thepi

Like that:

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier                  "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                      "ati"

    Option "AGPMode"      "4"

    Option "EnablePageFlip"   "true"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"      "off"

    Option "RenderAccel"   "true"

    Option "backingstore"   "true"

    Option "DynamicClocks"   "true"

    VendorName         "ATI Technologies Inc."

    BoardName         "Radeon R250 Lf (Radeon Mobility 9000 M9)"

    

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4c66

    Screen 0

EndSection

```

  :Smile: 

pi~

----------

## tuxlover

 *matttions wrote:*   

> In which section of the xorg.conf file? plz..
> 
> I can't find the way 

 

```
Section "Device"

  BoardName    "RV250 Lf"

  BusID        "1:0:0"

  Driver       "radeon"

  Option     "RenderAccel" "true"

  Option "DynamicCLocks" "true"

  Identifier   "Card0"

  VendorName   "ATI"

EndSection
```

that was an easy one  :Smile: 

Btw what happened to the xorg.conf/XFree86Config someone wanted to post? I think his screen broke (sorry...) - is anyone else going to do that? Should we post it to an extra page in the wiki?

----------

## matttions

 *tuxlover wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Section "Device"
> 
> ...

 

Ok .. It works now..  and I find my mistake ...

The problem is that is not ..

```
Option "DynamicCLocks" "true"
```

but 

```
Option "DynamicClocks" "true"
```

note the case of the "L" --> "l" .

 :Smile: 

----------

## pjv

@ thepi: What are these two options for? 

```
    Option "RenderAccel"   "true"

    Option "backingstore"   "true"
```

I see some people are using this power saving with the ati driver, while others with the radeon driver. I still can't find any good information or documentation on the differences between the 3 drivers (ati, radeon and fglrx). It's a shame there's no faq or sticky for this on the Gentoo site somewhere... Ofcourse I'm mostly interested in the advantages/disadvantages of the drivers: speed, robustness/stability, size, compatibility,... Posts like these here also show that a full list of X options would be nice. So if anyone has any good links, please go ahead and post them. Anyhow, thx for another half hour of battery life (hopefully).

----------

## tuxlover

@ thepi: You beat me 3 hours on my last post. Maybe I should hit reload more often.

 *pjv wrote:*   

> I still can't find any good information or documentation on the differences between the 3 drivers (ati, radeon and fglrx). It's a shame there's no faq or sticky for this on the Gentoo site somewhere...

 

This has bothered me many times in the past as well... I'd be very interested in more info about this. 

My main reason not to use the ati driver is that it's closed source. The radeon driver has been working fine for me so far. Granted, I don't play games...

----------

## pjv

On second thought this videocard power saving mode may not be such a good idea: It creates a hard crash (and a garbled screen) when I try to switch to a tty with Ctrl+Alt+F1. Not even the magic SysRq could reboot. Did we once consider this but then leave it off for some/this reason?!?

----------

## tuxlover

 *pjv wrote:*   

> It creates a hard crash (and a garbled screen) when I try to switch to a tty with Ctrl+Alt+F1

 No problems here with the radeon driver... (I don't use framebuffer)

----------

## matttions

I have the framebuffer enabled ... and the radeon drivers

no problem here to switcht between the TTY .

I use qingy as my login manager ....

----------

## thepi

pjv, you're using the ati-binary driver, right? Propably it's a problem with that one. No problems here (just tried it out), using radeon DRM for X, VesaFB for console. No Login Manager btw, if that even matters.

AFAIK, there's only two drivers: ati's binary & radeon drm. fglrx is the X module of the ati-binary driver. My original X config was created w/ ati's tool before I switched from XFree & ati to X.org & radeon, so the card's settings are mostly their defaults. Don't know if they even have any effect on the DRM driver - aside from the DynamicClocks setting, of course. So a list of valid settings would be really cool  :Very Happy: 

Again, I'd suggest to use the radeon DRM driver. The ati binary may be a tad faster, but I would never again trade this for the stability that I've gained since I made the switch to the OpenSource variant. Granted, to play newer games that use S3TC (Texture Compression) it takes a bit more effort, as one has to compile the drm module by hand using a patch. But what kind of Linuxers would we be if we were afraid of that  :Razz: 

I even tried to put this into an ebuild, but it's kinda tricky  :Confused: 

UPDATE: I just screened through the mailing list, the additional patch is now integrated in the cvs version of the driver. You just need to install the additional dxtn library now, and set the USE_EXTERNAL_DXTN_LIB env variable. I wonder when this is going to be in the stable release, would spare the hassle to do a manual cvs install.

pi~

----------

## pjv

I'm using the ati driver without any problems apart from this one. Oh well... I can probably live without it.

----------

## floppes

 *EASYdoor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Option "DynamicCLocks"      "true"
> ```
> ...

 

When I use this option, my Xorg freezes when shutting down/rebooting.

Is anyone else experiencing this problem?

----------

## thepi

Which driver? ati-binary or x11-drm? Here it's the latter, no problems whatsoever.

Regards,

pi~

----------

## matttions

Anybody has the tv-out working?

or the vga-out working well [I have always the screen cutted ... it's really annoying ..]

@floppes With the x11-drm [the driver open, provided by the kernel] I haven't any type of problem except above [maybe a misconfigured?]

----------

## floppes

I am using the ati-binary drivers.

----------

## thepi

Okay everybody, I recommend disabling the DynamicClock setting if you're using the ati-binary drivers. This option seems to cause lots of trouble atm, so only use it together with the radeon-drm module, or if you're feeling lucky and don't mind the crashes.

pi~

----------

## thepi

Hooray! I got my long-awaited DVD-RW drive today, a Toshiba SD-R6472.  :Smile: 

Installation was quite easy, you just have to remove the old drive from the media bay and replace it with the new one. It was detected correctly on first boot, and I just successfully burned my first DVD on Linux  :Very Happy:   K3b even detects the correct CD burning speed (24x) now, which it failed to do with my old drive since some time.

Gotta go, lots of files to archive  :Cool: 

EDIT: so far so good, second burn fails due to a kernel bug  :Razz: 

Regards,

 pi~

----------

## corey_s

 *tuxlover wrote:*   

> Btw what happened to the xorg.conf/XFree86Config someone wanted to post? I think his screen broke (sorry...) - is anyone else going to do that? Should we post it to an extra page in the wiki?

 

Yeah - could someone post their latest working xorg.conf here?

I just installed 2005.0 on my  800, kde's finished compiling and I'm about to setup X - it would be great if I could just copy and paste instead of going through the usual configuration trial-and-error frustration that always seems to happen when I first setup X...

Many thanks!

----------

## matttions

I use the x11-Drm [open radeon driver provided by the kernel]

my xorg.conf

enjoy.

----------

## corey_s

Mine, mostly generated by 

```
X -configure
```

 is pasted below.

I only had to change a couple things which I'll explain in a moment. I marked my additions to the autogenerated config with 

```
##HERE##
```

The problem I ran into was a message to the effect of "xorg is unable to locate your mouse" when I ran 

```
X -configure
```

. Apparently this is due the fact that 2005.0 uses udev, and X looks for /dev/mouse.  I was able to fix this easily by just taking the 

```
/root/xorg.conf.new
```

 file that was generated, and threw it into 

```
/etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

, then I edited it to use 

```
/dev/input/mice
```

. This worked, but the mouse driver wasn't facilitating the synaptics features, so I was able to fix that by using 

```
Load  "synaptics"
```

 and 

```
Driver      "synaptics"
```

. That was pretty much it, the rest of the auto-generated config works flawlessly. There are obviously tons of options for the ati driver ( listed and commented out in the config ) to tune and tinker with, but the important thing at first is get X up and running as quickly as possible.

Another thing you'll notice, is - mysteriously enough - I did not have to specify any actual synaptics options yet I still have all the synaptics bells-and-whistles ( 1/2/3 finger taps for 1st/2nd/3rd mouse buttons, even scrolling without specifically setting the ZAxis or whatever that option was ) and also the resolution is somehow working perfectly even w/o specifying in the Display sections. The synaptics thing is probably working so well just cuz I used the synaptics driver instead of the Imps/ps2 or whatever, but I can't explain why the resolution is running at the 1400x1050 without configuring it.

Here's the config, as generated by 

```
X -configure
```

, but with my minor edits to get the mouse working:

```

ection "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        ##HERE##

        Load  "synaptics"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        #Driver      "mouse"

        ##HERE##

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      310   230     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "HTC"

        ModelName    "1c12"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"                   # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"             # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"                   # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"                   # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"                # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRIReinit"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "MergedFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT2HSync"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2Position"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "MetaModes"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedDPI"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "NoMergedXinerama"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"           # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"          # <freq>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BIOSHotkeys"               # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "ati"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

       BoardName   "Radeon R250 Lf [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## thepi

```
Viewport 0 0
```

scary  :Shocked: 

I will post my xorg.conf here when my computer's more responsive again (growisofs seems mem-hungry  :Cool: )

pi~

----------

## corey_s

 *thepi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Viewport 0 0
> ```
> ...

 

I dunno what the Viewport setting is...  why's it scary?

Also, why is it that I didn't need to define any Modes options in the Display sections?

----------

## thepi

Hm my quote was a little misleading. What's scary is the thing about your Display mode, or the complete lack thereof. Didn't think that it would work that way.

At first I actually thought that X -configure had set you up with a Resolution of "0 x 0 pixels". That'd been really scary. Stupid me  :Laughing: 

pi~

----------

## corey_s

 *thepi wrote:*   

> Hm my quote was a little misleading. What's scary is the thing about your Display mode, or the complete lack thereof. Didn't think that it would work that way.
> 
> At first I actually thought that X -configure had set you up with a Resolution of "0 x 0 pixels". That'd been really scary. Stupid me 
> 
> pi~

 

Yeah, man -- heh; I wouldn't have believed it myself if it wasn't actualy working that way on my box and seeing it and verifying ( and re-verifying! ) with my own eyes!

It's a trip... anyone know the answer to this riddle?

----------

## corey_s

So... anyone got a 2.6.11 .config for my 800 that I can use as a base to build my kernel with?

Looking for something that facilitates all/most of the bells-and-whistles for the TravelMate.

Thanks!

----------

## corey_s

Anyone manage to get screen blanking to work ( where the backlight actualy turns off ) w/ the latest kernel and xorg "ati" driver?

How do I do it?

Thanks!

----------

## thepi

Good question... for me it "just worked". At least I can't remember doing anything in specific  :Wink:   Did you scan through the whole article? Is ACPI even activated in the kernel?

Does the display blank when you push the close-lid button (the one carved in at the right bottom of the display)?

Some shots in the dark but maybe that could help explain why it doesn't work for you...

pi~

----------

## otti

Hi,

the installation-guide did help me very much.

Everthing is working as it should be, but one little thing is really annoying:

my /var/log/acpid size is about 14M and the Messages within look like that:

```

[Thu Apr  7 23:15:02 2005] received event "battery BAT1 00000080 00000000"

[Thu Apr  7 23:15:02 2005] executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh battery BAT1 00000080 0

0000000"

[Thu Apr  7 23:15:02 2005] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

[Thu Apr  7 23:15:02 2005] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Thu Apr  7 23:15:02 2005] action exited with status 0

[Thu Apr  7 23:15:02 2005] completed event "battery BAT1 00000080 00000000"

[Thu Apr  7 23:15:02 2005] received event "battery BAT2 00000080 00000000"

[Thu Apr  7 23:15:02 2005] executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh battery BAT2 00000080 0

0000000"

[Thu Apr  7 23:15:02 2005] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

[Thu Apr  7 23:15:02 2005] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Thu Apr  7 23:15:02 2005] action exited with status 0

[Thu Apr  7 23:15:02 2005] completed event "battery BAT2 00000080 00000000"

```

and that every minute.

It does not make any difference, wether I plugged in the battery or not.

So I'm wondering if thats the normal behaviour of acpid???

By the way, I have an Acer Travelmate 801.

Thanks for any hints.

----------

## tuxlover

 *corey_s wrote:*   

> So... anyone got a 2.6.11 .config for my 800 that I can use as a base to build my kernel with?

 

check out mine: http://www-lehre.inf.uos.de/~rfreund/config-2.6.11.txt It's for vanilla, patched with the swsusp-2-patch to do hibernation. What I did not care about are modem, smartcard, and bluetooth, which I don't have ... but everything else should be fine. Framebuffer is not activated.

 *Quote:*   

> screen blanking

 

Works for me by setting it in kde's control center. But I guess you can also set this in xfree/xorg's conf:

```
Section "ServerFlags"

    Option      "blank time"    "3"

    Option      "standby time"  "3"

    Option      "suspend time"  "3"

    Option      "off time"      "3"

EndSection
```

I think the values are minutes.

 *thepi wrote:*   

> Does the display blank when you push the close-lid button (the one carved in at the right bottom of the display)? 

  I think this is a hardware button. It always works...

----------

## thepi

Just here to report some activity on the wiki article: I created an article for qingy and framebuffer console each and linked to them in the appropriate section. This is part of an effort to make the article both more compact and more readable. The important information for the tm80x is still there. If you feel something's missing, say so or just correct it  :Smile: 

pi~

----------

## otti

 *otti wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> the installation-guide did help me very much.
> 
> Everthing is working as it should be, but one little thing is really annoying:
> ...

 

anyone???

----------

## tuxlover

 *otti wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> the installation-guide did help me very much.
> 
> Everthing is working as it should be, but one little thing is really annoying:
> ...

 

Maybe this is normal, I wouldn't be surprised if acpid polled for the battery status every minute. If you user logrotate, you can probably put an entry like this in /etc/logrotate.conf to compress the file every week, rotate, and keep 5 backlogs:

```
/var/log/acpid {

   rotate 5

   weekly

   postrotate

       /etc/init.d/acpid restart

   endscript

}
```

I'm not sure if this snippet will do what I want it to, anybody?

----------

## thepi

I had a look at the source, it doesn't seem to check the status by itself once every minute. I guess it's the battery's behaviour. The problem is, the logging of that event is rather hard-wired, you'd have to filter battery-related events - or disable the logging altogether. Not too good if something's going wrong, though  :Rolling Eyes: 

pi~

----------

## otti

Thanks for the replies.

I disabled the logging (acpid-logs to /dev/null)...

Maybe a better solution appears sometime  :Smile: 

----------

## stefandoesinger

Hi,

I just noticed that someone found a way to make S3 + fglrx + full accelleration working:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-347522.html

The trick is to store /dev/vcsa and the vbestate before suspend and to restore it afterwards. Works nice on my Acer TM 803

Cheers,

Stefan

----------

## jpetso

Apparently there are people who manage to get S3 working, especially with X.org's radeon driver. Anyways, somehow (and using the new Kernel 2.6.12 with Doesi's S3 patch, without Framebuffer) it still doesn't work in my place. When waking up, the display is still staying black and unlighted, no matter if X is up or not.

Could someone with a working S3 state please post his kernel config so I can compare it to mine and try things out? That would be very kind.

----------

## corey_s

Hey - it's been awhile since I've checked this thread; at anyrate I've been living with the random intermittent freezes for a long while now out of sheer laziness - but today I decided to fix it, as per the guide.

However, after doing the fix, my messages log only shows the following:

```
Jun 23 07:41:34 scanner mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Jun 26 00:02:46 scanner mtrr: MTRR 2 not used
```

The guide says I should be seeing something like:

```
Feb 16 17:11:52 computername mtrr: MTRR 3 not used

Feb 16 17:11:52 computername mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x4000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x1000000:
```

So, why does the guide suggest that MTRR _3_ should show as being not used, when the 'mtrr-fix' script specifically disables 2?

```
#!/bin/bash

      echo "disable=2" >| /proc/mtrr

      echo "base=0xd8000000 size=0x4000000 type=write-combining" > /proc/mtrr
```

Also, should I be seeing that 'overlaps existing' line, or not?

Here is what my original '/proc/mtrr' looked like:

```
reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size= 512MB: write-back, count=1

reg01: base=0x20000000 ( 512MB), size= 256MB: write-back, count=1

reg02: base=0x2ff80000 ( 767MB), size= 512KB: uncachable, count=1

reg03: base=0xe0000000 (3584MB), size= 256MB: write-combining, count=1

reg04: base=0xd8000000 (3456MB), size=  64MB: write-combining, count=4
```

And here is what it looks like after applying the mtrr-fix:

```
reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size= 512MB: write-back, count=1

reg01: base=0x20000000 ( 512MB), size= 256MB: write-back, count=1

reg03: base=0xe0000000 (3584MB), size= 256MB: write-combining, count=1

reg04: base=0xd8000000 (3456MB), size=  64MB: write-combining, count=5
```

I haven't experienced another freeze yet, but I just now ( as of about 10 minutes ago ) applied the fix; and it could take another week or two before X locks up on me again if the fix didn't work due to whatever problems I'm asking about  - so that's why I'm asking for any potential issues now... I can't wait 'till I don't have to unplug and pop the battery of my laptop then reset the time/date in the bios etc. due to this bug - took me way to long to finally get around to trying to fix this!

Thanks for the help!

----------

## feffi

Wow folks,

I've been away quite a time and the thread is growing and growing. Nice job! Special thanks to pi  :Very Happy: 

I've scattered through all the new pages I've missed and discovered the demand for a general update on the wiki-article. So I would like to ask everyone to join me in updating and (as some fellow posters in the wiki suggested) split up some parts of the wiki-article.

If you're interested, just pm or mail me, so I can make some plans, who is updating what.

P.S.: Anybody here got the problem, that he is not informed, when a new post is made to this thread?

----------

## thepi

I'd like to help on that, as I have said earlier. The problem is, I'm really busy right now with my studies.

What's much worse however, my notebook's display is making an effort to give up its service to me  :Sad:  I guess the cable is about to break, along with several other smaller malfunctions. I'm just into making backups of all my data, tomorrow the thing goes into RMA. Press some thumbs that it'll come back soon! Anyway, I won't be on here for some time  :Confused: 

Btw one of the "smaller malfunctions" is that my CMOS battery is empty, actually already since ~10 months after buying the thing. Did anyone else experience this problem?

pi~

----------

## corey_s

 *corey_s wrote:*   

> Hey - it's been awhile since I've checked this thread; at anyrate I've been living with the random intermittent freezes for a long while now out of sheer laziness - but today I decided to fix it, as per the guide.
> 
> 

 

Well, my laptop froze up on me the other day - so apparently the steps I took, as described in my earlier post, did not in fact work.

Does anyone have any input regarding my question/post concerning "mtrr fix"?

Much appreciated!

----------

## feffi

 *thepi wrote:*   

> I'd like to help on that, as I have said earlier. The problem is, I'm really busy right now with my studies.pi~

 

same to me  :Confused: 

Maybe we could do this during summer, when there's more time?

----------

## feffi

Good news for today  :Smile:  This is an email I got from Eric Still, the responsive for linux at O2Micro:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hello Kevin,
> 
> We are currently working on updating the SCR driver to kernel 2.6.  We hope that it should be available by the end of the month.  We know we have been very late in providing a solution.  We are very resource limited and have been extremely busy on many new products requiring Windows support.  We are not ignoring the Linux community.  We do understand that Linux is something that we need to support.
> ...

 

----------

## pjv

I don't want to curb your enthousiasm but i got the same a year before. Besides, I think they would only release closed source drivers, for instance three versions of kernel modules that work only with SuSE, debian and mandrake kernels. So one would need to use a specific version of a "foreign" kernel. Nevertheless, maybe then there is a bigger shot at reverse engineering them (decompiling).

----------

## ToeiRei

Hi Folks,

I got me a new WLAN-AP which should do WPA-PSK. The wpa_supplicant should take care of that part, afaik.

the wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=0

network={

        ssid="some_essid"

        psk="my_psk"

        priority=1

}

```

by running wpa_supplicant -K -t -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dipw -dd I only get messages like that:

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Kernel: Linux acer 2.6.12-nitro5 #1 Sat Aug 6 11:58:57 CEST 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

IPW Drivers built in, version like the one in portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

I'm about to give up :/

Rei

----------

## pjv

On the ipw2100 sourceforge page there is a link to a tutorial on how to enable WPA. Maybe that can help you...

----------

## feffi

 *ToeiRei wrote:*   

> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got me a new WLAN-AP which should do WPA-PSK. The wpa_supplicant should take care of that part, afaik.
> 
> by running wpa_supplicant -K -t -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dipw -dd I only get messages like that:
> ...

 

Na, I wouldn't give up, just show a little patience:

maybe try the following, afaik this ist the correct block for WPA-PSK (TKIP)

```

network={

        ssid="SomeWLAN"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        psk="ThisWLANisSecure"

}

```

----------

## tuxlover

 *ToeiRei wrote:*   

> ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

 

On http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net/#patches it states that

"New versions of wpa_supplicant do not work with 1.1.0: patch"

Which version of ipw and wpa_supplicant are you using? Maybe you should try the supplied patch.

----------

## ToeiRei

Some small requests:

- Could someone please poste an actual xorg.conf, I'm still having problems with the ati binary drivers (switching from console to X11)

- Is there a way to get lm_sensors working?

Rei

----------

## floppes

My current xorg.conf: http://nopaste.php-q.net/160211

Note that Card1 uses the ati-drivers, Card0 does not. So you should use Card1. I left Card0 there to fall back if there is any problem with the fglrx driver.

----------

## ToeiRei

thx

I asked because there is a problem when switching from X to console and back to X...

even with your config (ati-binary driver section) my problem still exists. 

Rei

----------

## stefandoesinger

Hi,

I just found the source of the ozscrlx driver for the smart card reader on the net:

It's listed on http://www.linuxnet.com/sourcedrivers.html, the direct link is http://www.linuxnet.com/drivers/readers/files/O2Micro_OZ711Ex_SCR_122_Linux_Kernel24_OpenSource.zip. This should be the right driver.

It's a Kernel 2.4 module, and I am just trying to port it to 2.6. I'll report when I get it running.

Stefan

----------

## stefandoesinger

Hi,

I made a quick and dirty port of the driver to Linux 2.6 and uploaded it to http://doesi.gmxhome.de/ozscrlx.tar.bz2. You can give it a try, but don't complain if it's not 100% GPL-conform, because I didn't yet document the changes I made.

The driver compiles and loads successfully. Card access doesn't work yet, pcsc_demo gives "No smartcard inserted" if no card is inserted(correct) and "Card protocol mismatch" if one is inserted.

Stefan

EDIT: Fixed the link from ftp to httpLast edited by stefandoesinger on Fri Sep 16, 2005 9:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pjv

Hey that's nice! This one seems to be open source (by its title) so you can actually port it. The last one I saw was closed source.Last edited by pjv on Thu Sep 15, 2005 8:24 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pjv

Ofcourse the link to Stefan's code is an http one. Otherwise we have no access.

And this is the right link to the original code.Last edited by pjv on Thu Sep 15, 2005 8:26 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pjv

I'm getting this at the moment:

```
modprobe ozscrlx

FATAL: Error inserting ozscrlx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/ozscrlx.ko): Invalid module format

```

 Either I don't have enough support for ELF-like things or this module was just converted to 2.6, i.e. the file extension was changed to .ko but the file format was not updated properly (I'm guessing that with the rename to .ko a couple of years back there was also a new file format or something).

Anyhow, it compiles without errors (still quite some warnings though). So keep up the good work  :Wink: !!

I used to have a 2.4 testing kernel for purposes like these, too bad i deleted it like a month ago or so   :Sad: 

----------

## stefandoesinger

 *pjv wrote:*   

> Ofcourse the link to Stefan's code is an http one. Otherwise we have no access.
> 
> 

 

Oh, sorry, I didn't check this. I had access to the ftp link, because konqueror has the username and the password stored. Thanks for mentioning this.

----------

## stefandoesinger

 *pjv wrote:*   

> I'm getting this at the moment:
> 
> ```
> modprobe ozscrlx
> 
> ...

 

Does the newly compiled module cause this error? This is strange, it seems that something is wrong with the Makefile I've added. Odd!

----------

## stefandoesinger

I have a suggestion:

The smartcard driver seems to be what we need, but it seems to need some work to work properly. O2Micro seems not to have the time needed to improve the driver. What if we offered them to take over the care for this driver.

I am thinking about opening a new Project at SF.net or somewhere else, and to rewrite parts of this driver. The following things come into my mind:

*Make the driver working, fix things like the Protocol type problem

*Proper 2.6 Port

*The driver consists of a LARGE kernel module and a small user space lib. Try to move parts from the kernel to user space

*Accessing the card seems to block the whole system. This should be fixed.

*Other problems that might occur

Does anyone have some time to spare for development / testing? It doesn't have to be a lot of time, just a little bit.

Stefan

----------

## pjv

Please go ahead if you feel up to it. I don't think you have to ask them, just start a Sf project, they put the code up there for some reason. Just be aware that the whole pcsc thing is immensly complex. Ok, they added a pdf with registers and such, but still it will be very hard. However I'm amazed that you succeeded in porting it. My knowledge of kernel programming is much less (not to say non-existant), and so is my time. I could only test things from time to time maybe.

Btw I'll look at that error later.

----------

## stefandoesinger

 *pjv wrote:*   

> Please go ahead if you feel up to it. I don't think you have to ask them, just start a Sf project, they put the code up there for some reason. Just be aware that the whole pcsc thing is immensly complex. Ok, they added a pdf with registers and such, but still it will be very hard. However I'm amazed that you succeeded in porting it. My knowledge of kernel programming is much less (not to say non-existant), and so is my time. I could only test things from time to time maybe.

 

Well, from the GPL point of view there's no problem with this, but I like O2Micro to know about this and ask them if that's OK with them. I've just sent a mail to Eric Still, and I am waiting for a reply.

The pcsc thing is complex, and before you can expect any results I'll have to read a lot of documentation. The register documentation might really turn out to be usefull.

Porting the driver was quite easy, I just had to replace a few 2.4 specific kernel calls with the 2.6 ones, for example the Linux driver model, the new pcmcia functions and some changes to the interrupt handling. So no pcsc things   :Smile: 

----------

## stefandoesinger

Some more good news:

Eric Still just replied to my mail and told me that O2micro has developed a 2.6 driver with major changes, and they are about to release it with full source by the end of the month.

I'll wait for this driver before I waste my time.

Stefan

----------

## tuxlover

 *feffi wrote:*   

> Good news for today  This is an email I got from Eric Still, the responsive for linux at O2Micro:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Hello Kevin,
> ...

 

 *pjv wrote:*   

> I don't want to curb your enthousiasm but i got the same a year before.

 

This was on July 3rd...

----------

## stefandoesinger

 *tuxlover wrote:*   

>  *feffi wrote:*   Good news for today  This is an email I got from Eric Still, the responsive for linux at O2Micro:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Hello Kevin,
> ...

 

With the 2.4 driver we can at least help ourselves if it turns out to be necessary.

----------

## feffi

Hehe, good news: "at the end of the month" (this year has only 4 month i guess then  :Laughing:  ) I got mail from O2Micro about the Smartcard driver for a 2.6x kernel  :Smile: 

Here's the mail:

```

Hi Kevin,

We have completed our PCMCIA SCR Linux kernel 2.6 Driver.

You can download the open-source package here:

ftp://scrdriver:scrdriver@209.19.104.194/Linux/O2Micro_PCMCIA_SCR_201_Linux_Kernel26_OpenSource.tar.gz

Please ensure a complete link from "ftp" through ".gz".  Line seperation/truncation may have occurred by the email clients or servers.  You may have to reconstruct the link with notepad and copy and past the link into your browser.

BR,

Eric.

```

Here is the Link: ftp://scrdriver:scrdriver@209.19.104.194/Linux/O2Micro_PCMCIA_SCR_201_Linux_Kernel26_OpenSource.tar.gz

If anyone is able to get it working properly, PM me, write it to the wiki and shout HOOOOOOORAY  :Smile: 

----------

## ToeiRei

Think we were annoying enough that they uploaded a driver for us  :Razz: 

If that works, I would be interested in some topic like logging in via smartcard or some encrypted storage with the key on the card... *dreaming*

Rei

----------

## feffi

Got it working and shouted HOOOOOORAY.

Just follow the instructions included in the tar.gz

Now I'm working on pam_x509 integration with the Smartcard for authentication  :Smile: 

----------

## ToeiRei

All I get is the following problem:

```
acer OZSCR_2.0.1_Kern_2.6 # ./configure-debug

Found pcsclite 1.2.9 in /usr/lib

Found kernel 2.6.13-suspend2-r4 includes directory

Building OZSCR modules...

rm -f *.o

rm -f *.ko

rm -f *.mod.*

rm -f .*.cmd

rm -rf .tmp_*

rm -f *~

make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build SUBDIRS=`pwd` modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.13-suspend2-r4'

  CC [M]  /root/OZSCR_2.0.1_Kern_2.6/src/ozscrlx/ozscrlx.o

/root/OZSCR_2.0.1_Kern_2.6/src/ozscrlx/ozscrlx.c: In function `cs_error':

/root/OZSCR_2.0.1_Kern_2.6/src/ozscrlx/ozscrlx.c:516: warning: implicit declaration of function `pcmcia_report_error'

/root/OZSCR_2.0.1_Kern_2.6/src/ozscrlx/ozscrlx.c: In function `init_ozscrlx':

/root/OZSCR_2.0.1_Kern_2.6/src/ozscrlx/ozscrlx.c:1119: error: `servinfo_t' undeclared (first use in this function)

/root/OZSCR_2.0.1_Kern_2.6/src/ozscrlx/ozscrlx.c:1119: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/root/OZSCR_2.0.1_Kern_2.6/src/ozscrlx/ozscrlx.c:1119: error: for each function it appears in.)

/root/OZSCR_2.0.1_Kern_2.6/src/ozscrlx/ozscrlx.c:1119: error: parse error before "serv"

/root/OZSCR_2.0.1_Kern_2.6/src/ozscrlx/ozscrlx.c:1123: warning: implicit declaration of function `pcmcia_get_card_services_info'

/root/OZSCR_2.0.1_Kern_2.6/src/ozscrlx/ozscrlx.c:1123: error: `serv' undeclared (first use in this function)

/root/OZSCR_2.0.1_Kern_2.6/src/ozscrlx/ozscrlx.c:1125: error: `CS_RELEASE_CODE' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[2]: *** [/root/OZSCR_2.0.1_Kern_2.6/src/ozscrlx/ozscrlx.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/root/OZSCR_2.0.1_Kern_2.6/src/ozscrlx] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.13-suspend2-r4'

make: *** [default] Error 2

cp -f ozscrlx.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/pcmcia

cp: cannot stat `ozscrlx.ko': No such file or directory

make: *** [install] Error 1

rm -f *.o

rm -f *.ko

rm -f *.mod.*

rm -f .*.cmd

rm -rf .tmp_*

rm -f *~

Copying files...

Old /etc/reader.conf backedup as /etc/reader.conf.bak

/etc/reader.conf updated

OZSCR installation complete.

```

Kernel: Linux acer 2.6.13-suspend2-r4 #1 Wed Sep 14 10:09:20 CEST 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

feffi, which one do you use?

Rei

----------

## stefandoesinger

Got that mail too, but unfortunatly I am unable to test because by Travelmate broke down.   :Sad:  Black Screen, and I've just brought it to the Acer people to fix it. I hope it's not too expensive   :Sad: 

----------

## Fladnag

The news of a working smartcard driver (yay!) got me back into Gentoo and another hunt for a fix for my b44 troubles (unstable link with traffic >10k/s). 

Someone mentioned that the same problem had happened after a BIOS update. A visit to the BIOS and a quick 'Reset to default settings' later, I now have a working network interface again. 

Moral of the story: Always reset your BIOS after an update.  :Embarassed:  Now, off to update the system and give those smartcard drivers a test.

I hope your Travelmate gets well soon Stefan, that's really unfortunate.

----------

## floppes

A bit software-offtopic:

I noticed a very silent sough from my Travelmate when it is switched off. I can only hear it in a silent environment and when I put my ear as close as a few centimeters to the bottom. It is a high tone. The source seems to be a capacitor.

I have already removed all easily removable parts (WLAN adapter, DVD-drive, RAM, hard-disk), but it will only stop when removing the battery.

Do your Travelmates make the same sound? I wonder if my board is broken...

----------

## stefandoesinger

I know such a noise from my Travelmate, and my friend's does that too. I always suspected the wlan card, but you proved me wrong by removing it.

I think this noise is normal, maybe it's some power control thing. It's different when the power cord is attached and when the notebook is in S3 sleep.

Still no news from the Acer guys about my TM  :Sad:  , but I can ask them about this noise when I get my TM back.

----------

## floppes

I wrote Acer an e-mail about the noise and I just got their answer: they say its a hardware malfunction and I should send in the TM. But I can't work without it, and as it seems to be quite normal I will keep it. As long as it makes no problems I'm fine  :Smile: 

Yes, please ask them, maybe they will say something different.

----------

## stefandoesinger

If you still have warranty you should get this thing fixed, I think. Perhaps it's a sign of later problems.

----------

## tuxlover

 *floppes wrote:*   

> But I can't work without it

 

It took Acer from Thursday to Monday to fix a problem I was having (they picked it up on Thursday, got it back on Monday). They're extremely quick as far as I know. 

Unfortunately, *my* warranty has run out already... Has anybody bought a warranty renewal package (in Germany)? Can I still do this in my case?

----------

## stefandoesinger

 *tuxlover wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It took Acer from Thursday to Monday to fix a problem I was having (they picked it up on Thursday, got it back on Monday). They're extremely quick as far as I know.  

 

It was the same when I had a display problem fixed 2 years ago(some pixels had a wrong color). It took them 2 days.

This time however, I brought it to the Acer Service center Thursday in the Morning, and I haven't heard anything from them by now(Tuesday evening).

----------

## pjv

I have had this sound always too. i think I reported it a while ago. But it's mostly during use of the lappie. And especially when running Windows XP. I think it is a capacitor too that comes into play when CPU frequency or bus speed frequency or something is switched.

----------

## stefandoesinger

I've got my TM back now, and I successfully installed the new SmartCard Driver.

Was anyone able to do something usefull with this driver? Can I use it do logon to my system or to store some passwords on the cards? Is there any good use for the cards that came with the Travelmate?

One thing I'm interested in is using the smartcard for online banking, but that's fairly new here in Austria, and I am afraid I'll need a special reader.

----------

## thepi

Hi folks,

I'm back in the game as well. Actually I've got my TM back a while ago already, but I had to finish my pre-degree first  :Smile:  Took them (Acer) a while to repair the thing anyway, I had to send it in 4(!) times until they found the actual error, an insulate contact in the display connector cable. That is, they found it only after I withdrew from the purchase contract (that's legal in germany after 2 failed repairs, so I even gave them one more chance than I had to). Kinda frustrating as their support was quite good otherwise, and fast. Never >7 days. Seems to affect accuracy tho.  :Confused: 

Anyway, it's functional again now, that's all I wanted in the first place. I took the opportunity (of not having to buy a new notebook  :Wink: ) to upgrade my RAM to 768MB and to buy a new HDD (Samsung M40, 80GB). I can only recommend the latter one, it's the most silent hdd I ever had! You can barely here it operating, in contrast to the Seagate Acer built in during repairs, although it's 5400rpm vs. 4200rpm.

On the downside, I failed 'til now to prevent coldplug from starting my ipw2100 on boot. If someone's got a hint on that one, I'd appreciate it - other than rc-update del coldplug, that is.  :Rolling Eyes:  Even better would be a conditional net-device startup, like: check for link on eth0, otherwise start wlan. And a possibility to switch environments like in MacOS X. And... but hey, I'm only dreaming  :Cool: 

pi~

----------

## tuxlover

 *thepi wrote:*   

> And a possibility to switch environments like in MacOS X. 

 

Switch environments? Have you taken a look at quickswitch for example? It can switch network connections (manually though) and change any configuration files (like /etc/hosts) depending on the network configuration. There are other tools like this as well. What does switching environments in MacOS X mean?

----------

## thepi

Well that's somewhat like what I meant, however it still seems too complicated, with no real interface. I mean, I'm all for cli tools and such, but network's given me too much hassle lately. For example, why can't the baselayout's net.lo script just get my IP via DHCP (LAN), while this little self-written script can?

```

#!/sbin/runscript

start() {

   # Test for link on interface

   if mii-tool ${IFACE} 2> /dev/null | grep -q 'no link'; then

      eerror "No link on ${IFACE}, aborting configuration"

      return 1

   else

      einfo "Link found, booting up Network device"

   fi

   

   einfo "Bringing up Interface..."

   ifconfig eth0 up

   einfo "Starting DHCP"

   dhcpcd -t 10 eth0

}

stop() {

   dhcpcd -k

   ifconfig eth0 down

}

```

On a side-note: kev, are you still working on that GEP project? Otherwise we should propably remove the hint to that in the AcerTM Wiki article!

regards,

 pi~

----------

## corey_s

Coolness - ipw2100 & ipw2200 have finally been subsumed into the mainline kernel!

http://wiki.kernelnewbies.org/LinuxChanges

----------

## tuxlover

 *thepi wrote:*   

> Well that's somewhat like what I meant, however it still seems too complicated, with no real interface.

 

I just came across NetworkManager. This sounds like the solution to all the network (administration / connectivity) problems that we've ever had. No ebuild available yet, but Gentoo support is supposed to be built in.

Edit:

Just found this thread about NetworkManager that contains links to ebuilds etc.

----------

## thepi

 *NetworkManager HP wrote:*   

> NetworkManager components communicate with each other using dbus

 

mmhm, tasty. Sounds quite interesting, really. I'm definately going to check that one out. I hope though that it's not too Gnome-dependant (I'm the fvwm2 type o'guy). I'll post the results here, if any.

pi~

----------

## thepi

Okay I'm running NM now since some days (I switched to gnome-light 2.12 on the way), and it's running quite nice. At first I had some problems with the NM <-> dhclient interaction, until I found out that I forgot to add the dbus USE flag on the emerge. That's absolutely obligatory, or NM won't be able to communicate to dhclient at all!

The wired connection works well so far, connect/disconnect is handled correctly. With WLAN that's not the case, but I think it's due to coldplug autoloading my ipw2100 driver, which also starts the net.ath0 script automagically. Anyone got an idea how to turn that off? Or do I have to deactivate coldplug altogether?

----------

## devilkin

Hello folks,

I've been trying to get my smartcard reader to work. The module loads nicely:

```

OZSCRLX version: O2Micro SmartCardBus Reader for kernel 2.6 (above 2.6.13)

OZSCRLX init_ozscrlx: major num: 123

OZSCRLX init_ozscrlx: function complete!

```

Starting pcscd doesn't play nicely tho..

```

precious:/home/devilkin# pcscd -f -d  

pcscdaemon.c:258:main() pcscd set to foreground with debug send to stderr

debuglog.c:207:DebugLogSetLevel() debug level=debug

readerfactory.c:1096:RFInitializeReader() Attempting startup of O2Micro SmartCardBus Reader 00 00.

readerfactory.c:938:RFBindFunctions() Loading IFD Handler 2.0

ifdhandler.c:121:IFDHCreateChannel Lun 0, Channel F10000

ctapi.c:106:CT_init CT_init enter

ctapi.c:119:CT_init Try to open channel dev/ozscrlx

ctapi.c:136:CT_init CT_init exit (-11)

readerfactory.c:1131:RFInitializeReader() Open Port F10000 Failed (/dev/ozscrlx)

readerfactory.c:1013:RFUnloadReader() Unloading reader driver.

readerfactory.c:249:RFAddReader() O2Micro SmartCardBus Reader init failed.

pcscdaemon.c:463:main() pcsc-lite 1.2.9-beta8 daemon ready.

```

I've been digging through the code of the ctapi driver, it returns an ICC_ERR_OPENFAIL. I have no idea how to further debug this problem... Any ideas?

Thanks

----------

## devilkin

Replying on myself.. It seems that the driver doesn't find my device? (module returns -ENODEV)

Weird. It's here, it works with 'the other OS'...

----------

## ToeiRei

simmilar results here:

dmesg:

```
OZSCRLX version: O2Micro SmartCardBus Reader v2.0.1 2005/07/25

pcmcia: ozscrlx_cs lacks a requisite callback function

OZSCRLX init_ozscrlx: major num: 123

OZSCRLX init_ozscrlx: function complete!
```

maybe mknod helps... Think I need to generate /dev/ozscrlx

```
pcscdaemon.c:242:main() pcscd set to foreground with debug send to stderr

debuglog.c:143:DebugLogSetLevel() debug level=debug

configfile.l:98:evaluatetoken() Error with device /dev/ozscrlx: No such file or directory

configfile.l:99:evaluatetoken() You should use 'DEVICENAME /dev/null' if your driver does not use this field

pcscdaemon.c:469:at_exit() cleaning /var/run

pcscdaemon.c:488:clean_temp_files() Cannot unlink /var/run/pcscd.comm: No such file or directory
```

uname -a

```
Linux acer 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 #1 PREEMPT Fri Nov 18 13:31:37 CET 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

---

Edit:

I have tried to generate /dev/ozscrlx with a major num of 123... that doesn't really help

Result:

```
pcscdaemon.c:242:main() pcscd set to foreground with debug send to stderr

debuglog.c:143:DebugLogSetLevel() debug level=debug

readerfactory.c:1066:RFInitializeReader() Attempting startup of O2Micro SmartCardBus Reader 00 00.

readerfactory.c:908:RFBindFunctions() Loading IFD Handler 2.0

ifdhandler.c:121:IFDHCreateChannel Lun 0, Channel F10000

ctapi.c:106:CT_init CT_init enter

ctapi.c:119:CT_init Try to open channel dev/ozscrlx

ctapi.c:136:CT_init CT_init exit (-11)

readerfactory.c:1101:RFInitializeReader() Open Port F10000 Failed (/dev/ozscrlx)

readerfactory.c:983:RFUnloadReader() Unloading reader driver.

readerfactory.c:219:RFAddReader() O2Micro SmartCardBus Reader init failed.

pcscdaemon.c:446:main() pcsc-lite 1.2.9-beta7 daemon ready.

hotplug_libusb.c:196:HPReadBundleValues() No bundle files in pcsc drivers directory: /usr/lib/readers/usb

hotplug_libusb.c:197:HPReadBundleValues() Disabling USB support for pcscd
```

... which is exactly the same like devilkins problem then :/

----------

## thepi

Okay I just tried to get the o2micro (most recent is 2.0.2) to run on vanilla 2.6.14.2 - turns out that it needs to be patched first since a callback function was forgotten. That's where the

```
pcmcia: ozscrlx_cs lacks a requisite callback function
```

 error message came from.

I didn't yet get it to work either, no /dev/ozscrlx is created. Propably udev-rules need to be updated, I'll propably dig into that later.

Btw, pcsc-lite-1.2.9_beta8 doesn't build on my system (missing muscle*.la), anyone got that too?

NetworkManager is finally running as it's supposed to after I removed coldplug from default runlevel and erased the net.ath0 symlink. It's nice to be able to switch connections that easily  :Smile: 

On a sidenote, I came about to fix the DSDT table for the current 4a20 BIOS revision, you can get the .dsl file at the linux acpi site. You'd need the iasl compiler to install it, though. See here for a HOWTO. I'd also provide the dsdt.{hex,aml} if you want.

Regards

 pi~

----------

## ToeiRei

Cardreader issue:

While DSDT fixing I got me a the new gentoo sources kernel and patched the ozscrlx Cardreader, recompiled the modules. In the kernel config I kicked out the PCMCIA ioctl Handler (obsolete)...

Just for fun I have tried:

```
acer rei # pcscd -f

pcscdaemon.c:242:main() pcscd set to foreground with debug send to stderr

readerfactory.c:1066:RFInitializeReader() Attempting startup of O2Micro SmartCardBus Reader 00 00.

readerfactory.c:908:RFBindFunctions() Loading IFD Handler 2.0

ifdhandler.c:121:IFDHCreateChannel Lun 0, Channel F10000

ctapi.c:106:CT_init CT_init enter

ctapi.c:119:CT_init Try to open channel dev/ozscrlx

ctapi.c:136:CT_init CT_init exit (0)

pcscdaemon.c:446:main() pcsc-lite 1.2.9-beta7 daemon ready.

ifdhandler.c:401:IFDHPowerICC In Function IFDHPowerICC Action:IFD_POWER_UP

ctapi.c:222:CT_data CT-Api: CT_data: pcReset

ctapi.c:224:CT_data CT-Api: lc = 5

ctapi.c:227:CT_data CT-Api: cmd[0] = 20

ctapi.c:227:CT_data CT-Api: cmd[1] = 12

ctapi.c:227:CT_data CT-Api: cmd[2] = 1

ctapi.c:227:CT_data CT-Api: cmd[3] = 1

ctapi.c:227:CT_data CT-Api: cmd[4] = 0

hotplug_libusb.c:196:HPReadBundleValues() No bundle files in pcsc drivers directory: /usr/lib/readers/usb

hotplug_libusb.c:197:HPReadBundleValues() Disabling USB support for pcscd

ctapi.c:344:CT_data CT-Api: rv=0, lr=28 cmd[1]!=0x13

ifdhandler.c:416:IFDHPowerICC In Function IFDHPowerICC, CT_data=0

Card ATR: 3B FF 11 00 00 81 71 40 42 00 00 21 01 31 42 52 00 05 63 40 4B 01 0E 90 00 EF

eventhandler.c:345:EHStatusHandlerThread() Card Removed From O2Micro SmartCardBus Reader 00 00

ifdhandler.c:401:IFDHPowerICC In Function IFDHPowerICC Action:IFD_POWER_UP

ctapi.c:222:CT_data CT-Api: CT_data: pcReset

ctapi.c:224:CT_data CT-Api: lc = 5

ctapi.c:227:CT_data CT-Api: cmd[0] = 20

ctapi.c:227:CT_data CT-Api: cmd[1] = 12

ctapi.c:227:CT_data CT-Api: cmd[2] = 1

ctapi.c:227:CT_data CT-Api: cmd[3] = 1

ctapi.c:227:CT_data CT-Api: cmd[4] = 0

ctapi.c:344:CT_data CT-Api: rv=0, lr=28 cmd[1]!=0x13

ifdhandler.c:416:IFDHPowerICC In Function IFDHPowerICC, CT_data=0

eventhandler.c:413:EHStatusHandlerThread() Card inserted into O2Micro SmartCardBus Reader 00 00

Card ATR: 3B FF 11 00 00 81 71 40 42 00 00 21 01 31 42 52 00 05 63 40 4B 01 0E 90 00 EF

pcscdaemon.c:503:signal_trap() Preparing for suicide

winscard_msg.c:185:SHMProcessEventsServer() Select returns with failure: Interrupted system call

pcscdaemon.c:156:SVCServiceRunLoop() Error in SHMProcessEventsServer

hotplug_libusb.c:330:HPEstablishUSBNotifications() Hotplug stopped

readerfactory.c:1321:RFCleanupReaders() entering cleaning function

readerfactory.c:1330:RFCleanupReaders() Stopping reader: O2Micro SmartCardBus Reader 00 00

eventhandler.c:117:EHDestroyEventHandler() Stomping thread.

eventhandler.c:146:EHDestroyEventHandler() Thread stomped.

readerfactory.c:1113:RFUnInitializeReader() Attempting shutdown of O2Micro SmartCardBus Reader 00 00.

readerfactory.c:983:RFUnloadReader() Unloading reader driver.

pcscdaemon.c:469:at_exit() cleaning /var/run
```

That's the result - and I am pretty sure that's what it should do.

btw - sys-apps/readahead-list is worth a try.

Rei

----------

## ToeiRei

New problems then:

With this tool I should be able to get some info out of the card...

```
acer etc # /usr/bin/opensc-tool

Usage: opensc-tool [OPTIONS]

Options:

  --atr, -a                     Prints the ATR bytes of the card

  --serial                      Prints the card serial number

  --name, -n                    Identify the card and print its name

  --list-readers, -l            Lists all configured readers

  --list-drivers, -D            Lists all installed card drivers

  --list-rdrivers, -R           Lists all installed reader drivers

  --list-files, -f              Recursively lists files stored on card

  --send-apdu, -s <arg>         Sends an APDU in format AA:BB:CC:DD:EE:FF...

  --reader, -r <arg>            Uses reader number <arg> [0]

  --card-driver, -c <arg>       Forces the use of driver <arg> [auto-detect]

  --wait, -w                    Wait for a card to be inserted

  --verbose, -v                 Verbose operation. Use several times to enable debug output.

```

Result follows:

```
acer etc # /usr/bin/opensc-tool -a

iso7816.c:98:iso7816_check_sw: Wrong parameter(s) P1-P2

iso7816.c:440:iso7816_select_file: returning with: Incorrect parameters in APDU

card.c:763:sc_select_file: returning with: Incorrect parameters in APDU

3b:ff:11:00:00:81:71:40:42:00:00:21:01:31:42:52:00:05:63:40:4b:01:06:90:00:e7

iso7816.c:98:iso7816_check_sw: Wrong parameter(s) P1-P2

iso7816.c:440:iso7816_select_file: returning with: Incorrect parameters in APDU

card.c:763:sc_select_file: returning with: Incorrect parameters in APDU

```

```

acer etc # /usr/bin/opensc-tool --serial

iso7816.c:98:iso7816_check_sw: Wrong parameter(s) P1-P2

iso7816.c:440:iso7816_select_file: returning with: Incorrect parameters in APDU

card.c:763:sc_select_file: returning with: Incorrect parameters in APDU

sc_card_ctl(*, SC_CARDCTL_GET_SERIALNR, *) failed

iso7816.c:98:iso7816_check_sw: Wrong parameter(s) P1-P2

iso7816.c:440:iso7816_select_file: returning with: Incorrect parameters in APDU

card.c:763:sc_select_file: returning with: Incorrect parameters in APDU

```

Either the card is not initialized or there is something else not the way it should.

So long

Rei

----------

## devilkin

 *thepi wrote:*   

> On a sidenote, I came about to fix the DSDT table for the current 4a20 BIOS revision, you can get the .dsl file at the linux acpi site. You'd need the iasl compiler to install it, though. See here for a HOWTO. I'd also provide the dsdt.{hex,aml} if you want.
> 
> 

 

What exactly did you fix? I must say that I've got close to no problems that I know of  :Wink: 

----------

## thepi

Well mostly warnings and stuff, all those cruft the MSFT DSDT compiler let slip through as "valid DSDT code" (which it wasn't). The Linux ACPI implementation is not that pedantic about it nowadays, but I'd still rather have a correct DSDT (that is, one with no syntax errors in it).

Well, you know the rule: if it runs, break it :p

pi~

----------

## devilkin

Yah  :Razz: 

One thing tho: the image that's available online isn't really _clean_, there's a line of cruft at top and bottom that you have to delete in order to get it compiled (lots of ^@^@^@^@ chars and whatnot)

----------

## ToeiRei

refering to this "^@^@^@^@ chars and whatnot"... ever thaught of tar?

I just unpacked it... worked without glitches

Rei

----------

## devilkin

Hmm. No, I hadn't. Mainly because it's an .asl.gz, which indicates it's just the asl file gzipped, not tar-gzipped. I should've run file over it I guess...

----------

## ToeiRei

To be honest, I had the same problem the first time  :Smile: 

Rei

----------

## thepi

Hm, at first I thought it was my bad, but obviously the file got renamed automagically - I definitely uploaded a .tgz (the file is still on my disk, named dsdt.tgz). Seems that you're required to upload them as gzip only, they should've mentioned this somewhere  :Confused:   I added a comment about it.

pi~

----------

## ToeiRei

Since the last update the ATI drivers byte. On Shutdown the kernel segfaults with the following result:

```
------------[ cut here ]------------

kernel BUG at arch/i386/mm/pageattr.c:137!

invalid operand: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT

Modules linked in: police sch_ingress cls_u32 sch_sfq sch_cbq dm_crypt rlocate snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device usbkbd usbmouse parport_pc parport snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec snd_ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_timer snd snd_page_alloc i2c_i801 vfat fat yenta_socket rsrc_nonstatic pcmcia ipw2100 ieee80211 ieee80211_crypt b44 mii fuse aes_i586 fglrx agpgart eth1394 dm_mirror dm_mod sbp2 ohci1394 ieee1394 uhci_hcd usb_storage usbhid ehci_hcd

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c0115e16>]    Tainted: P      VLI

EFLAGS: 00010082   (2.6.15-gentoo)

EIP is at __change_page_attr+0xba/0x15a

eax: 1b4001e3   ebx: 1b740000   ecx: c1009820   edx: db740000

esi: c04c1db4   edi: c1000000   ebp: 00000163   esp: de8efe74

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process X (pid: 13840, threadinfo=de8ee000 task=deeb8550)

Stack: db740000 c136e800 00000040 00000000 00000246 c0115edf c136e800 00000163

       df4b2380 e1480000 e16056a0 00000000 c0115b5d c136e000 00000041 00000163

       e16056a0 00000006 e15a2d57 e1480000 c136e000 00000040 00000163 e16056a0

Call Trace:

 [<c0115edf>] change_page_attr+0x29/0x5a

 [<c0115b5d>] iounmap+0xb2/0xe9

 [<e15a2d57>] agp_generic_free_gatt_table+0x62/0xce [fglrx]

 [<e15a8dc8>] agp_backend_cleanup+0xc/0x4a [fglrx]

 [<e15abfa0>] __ke_agp_uninit+0xe/0x24 [fglrx]

 [<e15c2f55>] _firegl_release_agp+0x15/0x140 [fglrx]

 [<e15b1465>] firegl_takedown+0x335/0xb90 [fglrx]

 [<e15b080f>] firegl_release+0x12f/0x190 [fglrx]

 [<e15a91bb>] ip_firegl_release+0xd/0x10 [fglrx]

 [<c014ffb8>] __fput+0x83/0x130

 [<c014eace>] filp_close+0x4c/0x55

 [<c014eb38>] sys_close+0x61/0x84

 [<c0102b43>] sysenter_past_esp+0x54/0x75

Code: 24 04 56 e8 03 ff ff ff 83 c4 0c 89 d9 8b 01 89 ca f6 c4 40 74 03 8b 51 0c ff 42 04 eb 15 84 c0 78 09 09 eb 89 1e ff 49 04 eb 08 <0f> 0b 89 00 fc 05 3d c0 8b 01 f6 c4 04 0f 85 85 00 00 00 8b 01

 <6>note: X[13840] exited with preempt_count 2

```

Xorg.conf follows:

```

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

        EndSubSection

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "drm"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

EndSection

################

# Spare card in case of...

################

#Section "Device"

#    Identifier  "card0"

#    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

#    Driver      "radeon"

#    VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

#    BoardName   "Radeon R250 Lf [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9]"

#    Option      "RenderAccel"    "true"

#    Option             "DynamicClocks" "true"

#    Option      "AGPMode"        "4"

#    Option      "EnablePageFlip" "True"

#    Option      "IgnoreEDID"     "off"

#EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Simple Layout"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Mouse2" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "microsoft"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Option      "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

        Option      "Emulates3Buttons" "on"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "Edges" "1900 5400 1800 3900"

        Option      "Finger" "25 30"

        Option      "FingerHigh" "30"

        Option      "FingerLow" "25"

        Option      "InputFashion" "Mouse"

        Option      "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

        Option      "MaxTapMove" "220"

        Option      "MaxTapTime" "180"

        Option      "MinSpeed" "0.02"

        Option      "VertScrollDelta" "100"

        Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

        Option      "UpDownScrolling" "on"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "CorePointer" ""

        Option      "TapButton1" "1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse2"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "InputFashion" "Mouse"

        Option      "Name" "Logitech MX500"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option      "Buttons" "7"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "Resolution" "1600"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "tft"

        VendorName   "AUO"

        ModelName    "f03"

        HorizSync    27.0 - 29.0

        VertRefresh  40.0 - 60.0

        ModeLine     "1400x1050" 122.0 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

# === ATI device section ===

# === Screen Management ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#  will be disabled automatically

    # vendor=1002, device=4c66

        Identifier  "card0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        Option      "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

        Option      "no_accel" "no"

        Option      "no_dri" "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

        Option      "mtrr" "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

        Option      "DesktopSetup" "0x00000100"

        Option      "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, NONE"

        Option      "IgnoreEDID" "off"

        Option      "HSync2" "unspecified"

        Option      "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

        Option      "ScreenOverlap" "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

        Option      "GammaCorrectionI" "0x06419064"

        Option      "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

        Option      "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

        Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

        Option      "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

        Option      "CenterMode" "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

        Option      "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

# === QBS Management ===

        Option      "Stereo" "off"

        Option      "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

        Option      "FSAAEnable" "yes"

        Option      "FSAAScale" "1"

        Option      "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

        Option      "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

        Option      "UseFastTLS" "1"

        Option      "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

        Option      "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

        Option      "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

        Option      "ForceMonitors" "notv"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "backingstore" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "card0"

        Monitor    "tft"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1400x1050"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

```

Framebuffer is disabled so it can't battle with the driver...

I'm running out of ideas.

Rei

----------

## thepi

If you're using the ati-binary driver, aren't you supposed to use it in your xorg.conf as well, instead of the dri variant? As far as I remember, dri and/or drm were incompatible (and normally led to a non-working X-Server).

----------

## ToeiRei

The Problem refers to a bug described in that posting:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-426427-highlight-2+6+15r1.html

Rei

----------

## hanhan

Hi @all

first thanks for your great work, I've been following this thread for a long time now, and it helped me a lot while setting up my tm 803

At the moment, I'm trying to get the cardreader to work, but I'm getting the same results as ToeiRei did first:

Software setup:

Kernel: linux-2.6.15-gentoo-suspend2-r4 (tested with linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r4 and linux-2.6.15.1 as well - same results)

Smartcard Drivers v. 2.0.3 (btw: there is an ebuild at https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=113562)

pcsc-lite version 1.2.9_beta10 (tried _beta9 & _beta8 as well, but they don't compile)

/dev/ozscrlx exists with major 123 minor 0 (as would be created by /etc/pcmcia/smartcardreader-ozscr)

module loads fine as far as I can tell (callback function seems to be included in this driver release)

```

OZSCRLX version: O2Micro SmartCardBus Reader for kernel 2.6 (above 2.6.13)

OZSCRLX init_ozscrlx: major num: 123

OZSCRLX init_ozscrlx: function complete!

```

but when I start pcscd I get:

```

# pcscd -d -f

pcscdaemon.c:259:main() pcscd set to foreground with debug send to stderr

readerfactory.c:1098:RFInitializeReader() Attempting startup of O2Micro SmartCardBus Reader 00 00.

readerfactory.c:940:RFBindFunctions() Loading IFD Handler 2.0

ifdhandler.c:121:IFDHCreateChannel Lun 0, Channel F10000

ctapi.c:106:CT_init CT_init enter

ctapi.c:119:CT_init Try to open channel dev/ozscrlx

ctapi.c:136:CT_init CT_init exit (-11)

readerfactory.c:1133:RFInitializeReader() Open Port F10000 Failed (/dev/ozscrlx)

readerfactory.c:1015:RFUnloadReader() Unloading reader driver.

readerfactory.c:251:RFAddReader() O2Micro SmartCardBus Reader init failed.

pcscdaemon.c:464:main() pcsc-lite 1.2.9-beta10 daemon ready.

hotplug_libusb.c:104:HPReadBundleValues() Cannot open PC/SC drivers directory: /usr/lib/readers/usb

hotplug_libusb.c:105:HPReadBundleValues() Disabling USB support for pcscd.

```

Whether PCMCIA ioctl Handler is enabled in kernel or not makes no difference here

Did anybody get the cardreader working in this configuration? Any ideas what the problem could be?

----------

## tuxlover

Hi,

on my tm 800 (3 years old almost) I've always had the problem that the external vga signal is very bad. If I connect a decent crt screen it looks pretty fuzzy. It's really too bad to work with (it's ok for a beamer or very low resolution).

What I'm asking is, if anyone here has had a port replicator connected to this computer and tried the vga connector on the port replicator, is how is the replicator's vga signal? Is it any better? (Does the port replicator actually have a vga connector?)

I would like to connect an external screen, and I'm thinking that maybe the bad vga quality is caused by the wiring or so, which could be different on the replicator.

----------

## thepi

IIRC the bad signal was caused by a flaw in the original series' mainboard design. Acer would exchange the board when you sent it in since it was covered by warranty, but it's too late for you to work that way  :Confused:   I'm not sure - didn't the replicator contain its own vga chip? It would propably be hard to get to work on linux, then. If you're lucky, it's done similar to the Samsung X series replicator, where the signal is routed through the port. OTOH, this most likely means that you're still stuck with the bad signal quality.

So basically, sorry for not being able to help  :Confused: 

----------

## tuxlover

Thanks.

Actually Acer changed my motherboard (and wlan card, and touchpad... without me complaining about them) when I sent it in a while ago because of a bad audio jack. I haven't tried vga since (because it looked so horrible before), maybe I should try it again now, who knows?

----------

## stefandoesinger

A port replicator won't change anything. It just consists of a few wires. But it's no problem to work with it from Linux.

I had the mainboard replaced a few months ago, and my CRT signal isn't really good too. It's enought to work with it, but it's a pitty for a 19 inch TFT sceen  :Sad: 

Time for me to get a new computer with an DVI output

----------

## ToeiRei

The Acer tm 800 might be old, but it is a great laptop. - So I tried to upgrade it. Here's what I did:

RAM Upgrade

As it isn't covered by warranty any more I took it apart for cleaning out the dust and noticed that there is a 2nd RAM Chip under the keyboard which was easy to exchange. So I did an upgrade to 1 GB RAM and it works like a charm.

HDD

Exchanging the HDD is an easy task as you do not need to take out the keyboard. So I inserted a 100 GB disc. Bios knows it. So I just booted from a LiveCD and used rsync for a disc copy.

The upgrade wasn't that expensive (207.80 EUR), but the speed gain is great.

Rei

----------

## tuxlover

As I mentioned Acer replaced my mainboard as well. I connected a 17" tft a couple of days ago, and the image quality looked almost perfect! Actually, I'm waiting for my new 19" tft right now, it should come with the mail today  :Smile: 

----------

## ToeiRei

What about updating / rewriting this howto? I think it's kind of outdated somehow...

If you want me to, I would do it.

Rei

----------

## thepi

Actually some of it was already started (like outsourcing the Framebuffer, qingy,... parts), but... well, obviously help is still needed  :Smile: 

pi~

----------

## ToeiRei

Are there any other parts to be splitted off?

As soon as I know what has to be reworked, I'll do it.

Rei

----------

## tuxlover

 *ToeiRei wrote:*   

> RAM Upgrade
> 
> ...

 

I bought a 1GB RAM module a couple of days ago, but Linux only seems to recognize around 900MB, which is bad because I also wanted to continue using one of the old 256MB module which came with my travelmate. I tried both sockets (on the bottom and underneath the keyboard), but it doesn't seem to matter if I put in 1GB or 1.3GB of RAM, Linux only shows 900MB in top and meminfo:

```
cat /proc/meminfo

MemTotal:       906748 kB

MemFree:        360460 kB

...

HighTotal:           0 kB

HighFree:            0 kB

LowTotal:       906748 kB

...
```

In BIOS and Windows all of the available 1.3GB are recognized.

Has anybody come across this problem? What can I do about it?

[edit]

I appended "mem=1280M" to the kernel boot line in grub's menu.lst, it doesn't help.

----------

## ToeiRei

already tried a bios upgrade?

Rei

P.S.: Sorry for the late reply - didn't got notifications that it was 'updated'

----------

## pjv

Hello, it's quite hard to pickup where we left, but I didn't think anyone had yet been able to really use the smartcard reader. I managed to read out my Belgian eID card succesfully with it today. It works like a charm now. Very cool indeed  :Cool: . I'll try to put more info on the wiki (shall i delete the old CardMan4000 stuff?). The only problem is that I can't help you with applications (for non-Belgians).

Btw is anyone still really using this laptop (aka. how many have broken down already?)? I might get around to buying a new laptop soon, but it seems quite hard to find laptops that really outperform this one by far (as to Pentium-M's for instance). It would also mean giving up on the curved keyboard which I really always have enjoyed, the nice formfactor, and also the non-CrystalBright lcd (those new lcd's reflect too much in my opinion). 

I'm also interested in some new CFLAGS for use with march=Pentium-M for the new gcc-3.4.

Greetz

----------

## tuxlover

After 3.5 years and a recent hdd upgrade (the original one broke) and some additional RAM (1.3GB, now also recognized by my kernel) my tm 800 (1.3GHz) is still working perfectly.

You're right, the new laptop screens are just terrible. How can you work with those? It's amazing to see how very much technology industry follows fads.

----------

## pjv

Glad your still enjoying it as much as I do, tuxlover!

No much luck with the green security smartcards yet. I also found these articles on the internet btw:

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=cryptography&m=101736011511274&w=2

http://archive.cert.uni-stuttgart.de/archive/bugtraq/2003/04/msg00260.html

http://archive.cert.uni-stuttgart.de/archive/bugtraq/2005/09/msg00268.html

Seems that it is all very insecure, only there to make you believe it's secure. You might as well have put a big sticker on your laptop saying it is burglar proof or something, as a deterrent. Now I'm just happy I never used it (except for a tryout once, I think I even might have screwed the cards because you can initialize them only once, the installation seemed very restrictive), I have it all disabled I think. Just imagine that you loose the cards and can't boot your system anymore.

----------

## federico

I am still using my tm291lmi that's similar to the 803. I am buying now a new battery and I need a new dvdwriter as I have recently broken mine (the notebook has fallen down). What sort of dvdwriter use the 803?

----------

## corey_s

Greetings!

Been a long time since I've been to thread!

ANyhow,  I've got a TravelMate 800, and for the first time I'm looking into getting bluetooth working on this thing ( I want to get a headset working for use w/ kphone ).

I'm wondering how the heck to start... apparently I don't need a dongle 'cuz the 800 has built-in bluetooth, right?  There's a couple buttons on the front, below the mouse pad - I know one is for wifi, and so the other must be for bluetooth.  I've followed the Acer 803 howto for bluetooth, and the gentoo bluetooth HOWTO, but I'm left completely unable to determine what to do next.... the bluetooth button on the laptop never causes the led to light up, and I can't seem to find any device regarding bluetooth - via lspci, hcitool,hciconfig, etc... I think I'm missing some basic conceptual detail somewhere along the lines. ( note that I don't yet have an actual bluetooth device - I'm just first trying to make sure the built in bluetooth device is working on the laptop )

I installed the bluez stuff ( libs and utils ).  I have the bluetooth kernel module running. I started /etc/init.d/bluetooth. etc. etc.

scanner ~ # /etc/init.d/bluetooth start

 * Starting Bluetooth ...

 *     Starting hcid ...                                                                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *     Starting sdpd ...                                                                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *     Starting rfcomm ... 

scanner ~ # dmesg | tail

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.8

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.6

What am I missing? I simply want to determine that the built-in bluetooth on my laptop is ready to communicate with some bluetooth device, such as a headset, that I"m yet to purchase.

Thanks!

----------

## pjv

What headset?

I recently bought a Jabra BT620S stereo bluetooth headset.

First setup and start everything. I already did this years ago so I'm not sure any more if the wiki is correct. I can look into my config if you want. Then press the bluetooth button! Don't forget that please (also make sure you didn't disable bt in the bios or in the Windows Acer Notebook Manager). You should really see the blue light since I believe this is only a hardware thing. Next, you should see something in dmesg (and a small burst of HD reads).

Then on for the audio part, you will need bluetooth-alsa (at sourceforge). Btsco will only give you mono. If you have a stereo headset you will need a2dp. This works but not 100%. It's only a first quick hack, so it's very premature and unstable unfortunately, and also a hell to set-up something useful with it (I'm still trying to figure this out though I have it working in a bareable but limited way).

I think you can find most of these things on the net yourself. For specific, detailed problems and pitfalls ask me...

----------

## corey_s

 *pjv wrote:*   

> What headset?

 

Haven't decided yet... waiting to actually buy one _after_ I've verified that the built-in bluetooth adapter in my TM 800 is functioning properly - which I've yet to actually have accomplished yet...

I went through both the gentoo on TM803 wiki/manual, and also through the gentoo bluetooth howto, and everything seems to be fine - I can start the bluetooth modules and run the bluetooth init script... I guess the TM800 uses the "blutonium" driver via the bcm203x kernel module??

```

scanner ~ # dmesg | grep Bluetooth

Bluetooth: Broadcom Blutonium firmware driver ver 1.0

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.8

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.6

```

The thing that has me feeling unconvinced that everything's working right, though, is the fact that the bluetooth LED on my laptop doesn't light up, and pressing the button does not appear to have any effect whatsoever ( the led never goes on, and nothing ever shows up in dmesg - unlike what goes on with the wifi led and button ). Does that light only go on when an actual bluetooth _device_ ( such as headset or mouse or phone or whatever ) is attached? Or is it supposed to light up soon as the actual built-in _adapter_ ( blutonium ) is functioning?

I don't want to go off and spend 60+ bucks on a headset, just to get it home and find that the built-in adapter in my 800 isn't working.

I appreciate any help/advice/feedback offered!

Cheers,

Corey

----------

## corey_s

 *corey_s wrote:*   

> ... I guess the TM800 uses the "blutonium" driver via the bcm203x kernel module??
> 
> ```
> 
> scanner ~ # dmesg | grep Bluetooth
> ...

 

Another question:  would the bcm203xx ( blutonium ) driver/module still somehow load successfully, even if there were no such adapter actually installed in my laptop? ( I know this wouldn't be the case with most/all other forms of hardware, but since I'm completely new to bluetooth, and since things don't _appear_ to be working quite right, I can't help but wonder whether there is some sort of exception occuring in this specific circumstance ). 

That would explain why everything all seems to be working from a software perspective, but yet the hardware led indicator and button seem to fail to have any activity.

----------

## pjv

Ok, let's start at the beginning.

The led really should light up. I'm pretty sure this is related only to hardware. In my country the "B" in the model name Acer Travelmate 803LCiB indicates that the model is equipped with bluetooth (not all 803 models are). The led blinks (like every second) when the device is just on, and blinks faster or remains on when a connection has been established. You really can't miss it. You really need to get this to work in my opinion before you look into the software. Can you check if it still works in Windows?

The only piece of linux software that I have seen that can influence the led is the acerhk (or related) drivers for the extra keyboard buttons. They give you control to turn the led off or on. Make sure you never fiddled with these things or put something in your system to always turn the led off.

So first, make sure you have the hardware support and see that it still works fine plz.

----------

## pjv

Update:

I just went  to the bios to check if what I said was correct. I was wrong in (at least) two things: There is no option to disable bt in the bios, i was confusing this with the option for the infrared port. Secondly, an interesting thing: The led already is on at the POST-selfcheck and also when in the bios, and during grub. Then, when linux is booting, it goes out for some time, until the drivers are loaded, and it goes back on. So the drivers do have some effect apparently.

My advice to you is thus still to first wonder if you have the right hardware, and next to try to get the led to blink during early boot-up or while in the bios...

Good luck!

----------

## corey_s

Well  I finally figured it out late last night... even though my 800 does in fact have a bluetooth led and button sitting right next to the functioning wifi led/button.... the darned thing doesnt actually _have_ a built-in bluetooth adapter....  

And even though there was no actual physical bluetooth hardware on the laptop, all the software ( deamons, modules, drivers ) were nonetheless able to successfully load with no warnings or complaints - which only exasperated my confusion: "well, there's an obvious bluetooth button here.... and everything I've read on the web says that the 800 has bluetooth built-in.... and the modules and drivers load without any issues.... so why is the stupid thing not working!?"  (c8=

I was finally able to determine this with certainty using lsusb, which was what I was looking for: something that would indicate which adapter ( if any ) I had in my laptop.

At one point I had tried that, but thought that lsusb would only show results for attached external bluetooth devices, rather than for the adapter itself.

The output of lsusb does not display any results concerning a bluetooth adapter, so the bluetooth led and button present on my TM800 is unattached to any hardware and thus non-functioning.

Looks like I'll be buying myself a bluetooth usb adapter...

Thanks for your advice and input, pjv!

Cheers,

Corey

----------

## pjv

Ok, that's solved then.

However my bt device doesn't show up either when it is disabled, so one shouldn't take the output of lsusb for granted:

```
lsusb

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

```
lsusb

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

----------

## thepi

The thing with the TM800 is, the very early models didn't have a Bluetooth adapter. Only the 800LCiB and later models did include the adapter, although the button was on all models. When I bought my TM800, I considered buying the B model, but it wasn't worth the 100,- EUR difference. I'd still like to have one, but so far I could do without as well.

About your earlier question, I'm also still using my TM800 happily after 3.3 years. It even survived me recently moving to Japan to be a research student. I only had to have the display repaired last year (backlight trouble), covered by guarantee. It was a bit of a pain since I had to send it in 4 times until they found it, but still. I also added some more memory (768mb now), a new HDD (80Gig Samsung MP0804H, fast & silent!) and a DVD-Writer (Toshiba SD-R6472). I see no reason to buy a new one soon, although it's sometimes rather tempting.  :Smile: 

----------

